# Dec/Jan/Feb cycling!



## Babypowder

As there is sooooooooooo many of us now....Think Tearful had suggested a list, we can all put when we're DR and EC etc


 Buddies so far.........lgs30, emak, Cate, Mollycat, Tearful, Glitter, Loopy, Sue30, Babypowder, Nikki, Sunbeam, galaxy, Ladyhex, crazykte, emak, sweetchilli, Mandyx, Lia.g, shaz2, Jomag, Loopybud.


----------



## Babypowder

Have I forgot anyone , Cate you and Tearful have started, think Mollycat and Sue 30 are next ,and the rest of us Roll on AF .


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Babypowder cant believe ive joined the gang!!!!!!!!

Do you have any idea how long the whole process is?  I know got to wait to next AF then 21 days later start spray?? (is this right  How long do you take spray for and then how long do you take injections and finally when would ec and et be.  Basically from day of next AF how many weeks ruffly will it be to ec??

Went to town straight away and got pregnacare vitamins.....anyone got any other advice for this stage?

Yeeha to all my cycling buddies!!!!!!


----------



## Sue30

.. .well hello to all my   buddies! 

Looking forward to   with you all over the next few months  

So many of us    - can you believe it .....!!

Hey BP -   the   arrives on time this weekend

Sunbeam -   great news for you!!  Sorry I can;t be of much help with regard to timings of treatment! I'm not taking spray (no idea why - I'm at Origin and I'm on tablets instead) but think I start those on Fri 27th and I am booked in for EC w/b 20h April - have planning appointment on Mon 23rd to find out all!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I've just started to try and drink at least 2 litres of water a day in prep for treatment, pregnacare tablets and eating healthily - oh yes .. cut out   - DH is loving he has a free taxi .. although am   his lifestyle as well, so he's not getting so much of an easy time   Any other tips would be greatly appreciated too!!

 for lots of BFP in the very near future


----------



## galaxy girl

yeah Loopy!!! Glad your getting started. My AF is not due to the end April so I'll be at bit behind a lot of you. Congrats on hearing your being offered your treatment sunbeam!!    My smilies are working again!


----------



## mollycat

girls...

isn't it so exciting we are all going threw tx together...gonna be a lot of   buddies... 

all you girls waiting A/F ...I'm dancing for ya       

the worst Ive found so far is waiting for the schedule to be posted out.... mine too 15 days... god talk about being on tender hooks, i thought the royal had forgot about me.
well up for my pre tx in the morning and start D/R Monday morning!

anyone else starting around the same time??

Debby x


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Well my  decided to show her face yesterday, letter away in the post and all!!!!


Great news Loopy   .

Cant wait for mine to arrive, 2 weeks and counting


----------



## Mamabud

Hi I'm quite new to the board.  I was due to start tx at my Feb AF which didn't appear.  I went up for bloods on the 3rd March, and was told after the results I was d/r, and to go on the pill and send in the date that I started to take it!!  This was a bit confusing, so I was very down last week.  I rang to-day and was told if I haven't got a call by next Thursday about my schedule to give them a ring, so I'm assuming that I could be having tx alongside u all.  I'm so excited but apprehensive.  Good luck to you all, and I hope that we all have a successful year for ttc.


----------



## Babypowder

LoopyOne said:


> Well my  decided to show her face yesterday, letter away in the post and all!!!!


  great news loopy, I know im not due for another couple of days but keep thinking bet she messes about 

Sunbeam, im with you I have NO idea how long the process is , loopy said you start spray day 21, I looked at my drugs trying to work out how long they'd last , is it 4-6weeks?  for us girlies that don't know what we're getting into lol.


----------



## sunbeam

Girlies thanks so much for your help1  Will really have your ears bent over the next few weeks!


----------



## Babypowder

sunbeam ment to say, glad your soooo excited, we're gonna need that sort of energy for the road ahead     .

As far as diet etc, just healthy eating, pg vits, then during D/R water and milk, then during stimms, the ole much talked about pinapple and brazil nuts , well thats my plan oh and the ivf companion CD.


----------



## sunbeam

Gonna have to get my hands on one of those BP where do ya get it?


----------



## Babypowder

I got mine of a web site called Natal Hypnotherapy it was £16.99 and is for all through tx including 2ww, think you can get it on Amazon aswell


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks BP must get it!


----------



## Babypowder

I did forget a couple of you, but have rectified that now  emak when did you start stimming?


----------



## emak

Babypowder i started stimming on 5th March ...e/c 19th March  ,e/t 22nd March     Bring it on


----------



## Babypowder

got that emak, lgs and crazkate if you want to leave youe e/c dates etc I can add them, Betty told me before whoever starts the topic can go back and change or add things ,


----------



## Babypowder

Mandyx, got your pm, so have added you to the list , hope your AF shows up soon, here's a wee dance for it        , good luck with Origins, there are a few girls going there for tx.


----------



## lmk

hi bp my e/c is 19mar and et 22mar(mothers day) hope this is a good sign  ^ pray^

LMKxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi lmk added you to the wee   list,   everything goes well and who knows this time next Mothers day you could have a wee bubba or 2


----------



## lmk

i hope so hun and all of us on ff!!!! lmkxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Time is really flying by, hope these darn shedules arrive asap, just cant wait to see in black and white when they think ec  and et  will be and of course firstly the pre-assesment appoints 

hard to believe some of ya will be on the   in the days to come and hopfully the rest of us wont be long catching up .


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Loopy, Dont be putting ideas like that to ring up into my head . As if we didn't plague them enough about the 200 , I have visions of them chasing us
> 
> How's things hun? Aint been chatting to ya in ages


----------



## Babypowder

OMG I've had to sit on my hands to stop me enquiring if they got my AF letter , least now I know the girls on the phones cant help . thanx Loopy 

Glitter 6 days to go, wee dance for ya make sure   is on her way


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy what date is your day 21? must be soon


----------



## Babypowder

does seem like ages, im only days behind you then, by my calculation im the 4th April  ,i've never been soo excited about taking drugs


----------



## Sue30

Any sign of that schedule yet BP ...?

(cried in work today for no reason whatsoever - am mortified)


----------



## Ladyhex

Sue ~what stage are you with your TX hun .....a good cry helps sometimes


----------



## Sue30

Starting next Fri - how embaressing - haven't even started .... ahh!! Is this normal??

Thanks so much for the hugs .. some back to you


----------



## Mamabud

Hi all - I know how u feel about the crying Sue.  When I got my bloods done, and was told to go on the pill I was in tears in the doctors surgery as I couldn't get an appointment quickly to see doctor for the pill - I did get sorted by phoning the doctor, but she had had to ring the nurses to confirm!!  So frustrating.  I rang on Wednesday to see about our schedule, and the nurse said it still isn't done.  She said it may be done that day but no guarantees.  It has to be written by the nurses, signed off by the doctor and then process by admin!!  So much red tape.  I hope everyone is feeling positive.  It will work - we have to believe, as positive thinking generates positive results.  Louise


----------



## Babypowder

ack sue missus, hope your feeling better , wouldn't worry bout work, give them something to talk about , we'll all have a good   together when these drugs start .   to you BP


----------



## Sue30

Ahh thanks girls  

Like the sound of a good   at some stage BP   - always makes me feel better !!

Louise - going with the positive attitude - hope you and BP both get schedules soon!


----------



## emak

Good luck to all you girls waiting for your schedules and soon to start tx


----------



## Mamabud

I plan to ring again on Tuesday.  I was given the nasal spray when I went up at the start of March, but was told to go on the pill, and await instruction.  It's been 3 weeks now, and the spray, once open has a shelf life of 5 weeks - it'll be out of date before I get my schedule.  All the excitement of being told we were at the of the list, and we're still waiting - it's so exasperating!!  Hopefully we will all get our schedule this week, Loopy and BP.


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, they'll have to give you new drugs,   are we really trusting these people , well suppose their my only hope so I have to put every ounce of faith I have in them   .

Anyone any shedules? I don't think we're being impatient more just worried as day 21 is nearing for all .


----------



## Babypowder

Sue how'd you get on? any news for us?


----------



## mollycat

little    

how you all doing... just sending some loving for all you girls waiting   and schedules

kisses and hugs Debby x


----------



## glitter girl

Just wanted to do an AF dance for myself ,       

hope the   turns up in next few days, BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to get started


----------



## emak

Glitter Girl i will do an a/f dance for YOU def not for me    
                
Hope that helps 
Emma


----------



## Tearful

Hi BP! 

Here's my details to add to your wee list:

stimming since 18th march    EC 30th March    ET 2nd April    Test 16th April


----------



## Tearful

Hi to everyone else!

Good luck whichever stage you are at!!


----------



## Mamabud

I GOT MY SCHEDULE!!!!!!! SO EXCITED!! I'm up on Monday for my pre treatment consultation. Start spray on Easter Sunday, injections on May Day and egg collection is scheduled for 13th May!! Please please please work!


----------



## Babypowder

woooooohooooooo loopybud,

Hope they haven't forgot me


----------



## Babypowder

I've worked it out as the 4th April , then again was never great at maths lol 

Your prob right I'm just getting impatient, which is funny cause I know when it arrives I'll officially poop my pants


----------



## Babypowder

well thought i'd put it that way as this site does it for you anyway if ya say a naughty word .

God they leave it close to the wire don'tthey, but suppose its fresh in your mind then for the next day.

Thanx, i'll keep ya's informed.


----------



## Babypowder

[fly]*2ww*[/fly]

quond  otd-27/3/09- 
Cate  otd-
Crazycate  otd
emak  otd-05/04/09
lmk  otd-05/04/09
lgs30  otd-


----------



## Sue30

Hey BP - how FANTASTIC would it be if that list was full of   in a few weeks

Well, started my pill popping ..........ahhhhh ....... my   has begun!


----------



## Babypowder

I know sue, here's hoping for everyone of us        , we'd all be great mummys.

[fly]DAY ONE D/R FOR SUE30 YEAHHHHHHHHHH! [/fly]


----------



## Sue30

ahhhh .. cheers BP -  

Am hoping you get details of your schedule today - even if its just to know when your appointment is for next week!

Lots of wee                that our dreams will come true


----------



## emak

Babypowder you forgot to add LMK to the 2ww list her test date is the same as mine 5th april 
Sue great you are now finally a junkie


----------



## Babypowder

Emma you keep me right


----------



## emak

BP thats what we are all ere for   must go and get myself ready i have ran out of dog food ,the pup had to settle for some cornflakes this morning     dont think he was too bothered though.


----------



## Babypowder

yip mine likes crunchy nut  or a wee farleys rusk, made up like shes a baba


----------



## Babypowder

Sue30 said:


> ahhhh ..
> 
> Am hoping you get details of your schedule today - even if its just to know when your appointment is for next week!


Phoned and im up next Friday at 9.30am , god hope I don't vomit with nerves like I did last time , should get shedule today or tomorrow


----------



## Babypowder

Lia.g congrats, lets get ya on that   list


----------



## glitter girl

Delighted for all you girls who finally got your schedules  . Hope Im not too long behind you all as AF finally arrived yesturday  , Dont care about the cramps and mood swings just so so happy the   is here,   .

Lia, great news for you too hun , its will be so busy on here in next few weeks


----------



## Sue30

great news  

BP -roll on next Friday ...  - all systems go go go ......!!

Glitter - the   arrived on time ....


----------



## lia.g

Awh thanks girls.  Glad to be joining you  

Was told yesterday that my letter would be with me within the next fortnight but it arrived this morning     Have to notify them of April AF which is due the week we get back from holiday, around 10th April so by my calculations I'll be starting D/R around end of April.

For all those waiting on  , lets pray she turns up on time  

And great news for all those who've already got their schedules    Lets hope its a successful few months!


----------



## Cate1976

My OTD is 2nd April, thought this thread was for those starting tx in March/April/May. Just came in out of curiosity to see how many are starting tx during next couple of months due to the 200 cycles.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Cate, this is a thead for anything during cycling  , it was Tearful that had said about it, and while we all post on the main thread, this is handy for questions etc as you don't have to scroll through pages and pages, theres no wories if it falls by the way side or if people don't post, I don't mind just as long as we're all here together in some form  BP


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy thanx for the info regarding D/R, im going to be using a 450 iu pen with the dosage being.......

225iu days 1-2
187.5 days 3-6
150iu days 7-8
112.5 days 9-10

This means nothing to me, other than I would say thisdoesn't seem a high doesage , does it seem farmiliar to what you had before?


----------



## emak

Babypowder you are correct thats not the high dose ,i was on it ,should have been on the "mega high dose"  anyways Loopy here was my doseage ,i had 2 900iu pens and one 450iu
Days 1-2    262.5iu
Days 3-4    225iu
Days 5-6    187.5iu
Days 7-8    150iu
Days 9-12    112.5iu
Day13        150iu

Hope this helps Loopy


----------



## emak

Awww Loopy i hope to feck it works better for you than it did for me   still cant get over the fact that all i produced was one egg.I see BP is only doing jabs for 10 days .....lucky thing .Tell me loop how many bottles of spray do you have ? god love ya being on that hellish stuff for longer than necessary.
Wishing all you girls soon to be starting tx loads of luck.


----------



## emak

Hey Loopy ,i try and look at the positive aswell ,you know against all the odds we had an embie,when i think that the docs were quite happy just to abandon my tx at that scan when we discovered that there was only 1 follicle and look at me now pupo  , i just   everyday that it is snuggling in for the next 9 months     .No worries about sharing info ,glad i could help.


----------



## Babypowder

just lost my post.

Anyway I was saying, do you think my dose is low because its my first time? well we'll wait and see, but I will be speaking up if they say.........mmm not nuch happening  

I was panicking there, thought I hadn't read my shedule right, when I seen how many days you jabbed for emms, then I realised that you can jab for 10days plus booster .      to all of us.


----------



## Cate1976

My Puregon dose was:

Days 1-3 200iu (first cartridge)
Days 4-6 200iu (second cartridge)
Days 7-8 50 iu (reduced from 100 at scan on day 6)
Days 9-10 50 iu (reduced from 100, had to inject after scan on day 10 rather than first thing in the morning)

The mood swings from the suprecur spray kicked in weekend before my birthday when I was thinking about my Nan and Baby P was in the headlines. Not a good time for that to happen, DH copped it and amazing friend from church gave me a .


----------



## Mamabud

Hi All.  Bp - my injections seem the same as yours - exact same schedule.  2 450 pens and one 900 pen.  It may be because it's our first attempt and they can't risk over stimulating us?  I'm up to-morrow for my pre tx appt.  I've loads of volunteers to do the injections lol


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies looks like ill be joining use in may   

xx


----------



## Babypowder

thats great shaz.

Loopybud, how'd your app go?are you all set for sniffing without actually sniffing lol


----------



## Cate1976

Pee stick 1 used this morning. Not saying what result was till I've used pee stick 2 on Wednesday and told my parents and friends from church the result. All I will say is that I'm confident the result is accurate.


----------



## shaz2

ohhhhhh cate sounds promising...xx


----------



## Cate1976

till my parents and friends from church have been told the result.


----------



## shaz2

lol well that says it all.... ...take it easy and take care...xx


----------



## Babypowder

Buddies so far.........lgs30, emak, Cate, Mollycat, Tearful, Glitter, Loopy, Sue30, Babypowder, Nikki, Sunbeam, galaxy, Ladyhex, crazykte, emak, sweetchilli, Mandyx, Lia.g, shaz2

      D/R'S                                                                                                                                                                          

Mollycat D/R from 16th March                                                        

Sue30    D/R from 27th March                        

Loopbud D/R from 

Loopy    D/R from

BP        D/R from 4th April      




STIMMERS

Mollycat

Tearful


----------



## Babypowder

Will update later with dates


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Congrats Shaz on ur tx starting.  Bp my d/r starts on Easter Sunday - 12th April.  To-day took about an hour.  I came away feeling like a junkie.  The injections need to be refridgerated.  One thing which threw me a bit was that the rfc are moving to single embryo transfer, and we can request the two to be implanted, but if one is 100% they will be recommending one embryo transfer.  However they say that they base it on the best possible outcome.  I really don't know what to think about this as I was resigned to two being implanted (if we're lucky to get that far)!  Keep me posted on Friday.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi loopybud, thats great your starting soon, 12th won't be long comming round, so we'll be close together  I knew about the single embryo, and its a catch 22 really, on one hand you want a perfect grade A embryo, then on the other hand you think would 2 up your chance? Well they say one is all it takes and the likes of Quond who now has her BFP  is proof. Personally for me im praying for one healthy baby, im mean 2 is a miracle, but financially and coping wise, one is what i'd   for.


----------



## Tearful

Hi FF !  

Well, i had my EC yesterday and they got 20 eggs but didn't empty all follicles as i was in pain. Due to large number of eggs Dr Williamson suspended my cycle   . I phoned embriologist this morn and was told we got 10 embies   which are being frozen until i'm ok o use them  . They said too much of a risk for OHSS. 

I have to go back in morning for a checkup as i'm still sore but i think its because i haven't gone to the loo (for number two's   ) since 3pm Sunday. I think i might be a bit constipated but the consultant who phoned me reckons its cos my ovaries were so big. So everything has been put on hold    I think apparently i will have AF in about 10days then they wait for a normal cycle then tx.

Anyone else get or feel a bit constipated?  

This means more medication! Has anyone else any info on when they 'freeze all' due to large number of eggs? How long roughly before FET and how do they decide which embryos to defrost? Doc says some might not survive being defrosted! 

Can't believe i have to wait longer now.   

Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## Babypowder

ack Tearful, more waiting, though   on 10 emmbies, thats a great number for FET, I know cate has experience of high numbers think she got 27, so hopefully she can advise,  hope the pain eases, and you get to the loo , if its any consolation you seem like a good responder , perhaps we will be together on our 2ww, as im not reaching that point til beginning of June .

take care


----------



## emak

Tearful well done on getting soooo many eggs and embies....i know you must be pi$$ed off that your tx has been postponed but its for the best ,the last thing you want is OHSS and a 2ww at the same time .Hope you manage the "other" buisness (i was the same)  try eating prunes or drinking prune juice ,it works 
Emma


----------



## plusone

Congratulations on your 10 embies, I know it is frustrating that you will have to wait but yu have came so far that it is best to be sure you are in optimum condition for et.  I am sure they know exactly which embies are the best quality so I would assume they will thaw them first.  You should ask when your up at appointment.  Hang on in there, it will only be a short time till you will go for et and you have waited this long so far!              when the time comes


----------



## Babypowder

Hey loopy, glad your appointment went well, but you've started already? im due to start on Sat, my date for e/c is 1st June 



LoopyOne said:


> News chez Loopy is that I started sniffing today  on high dose so guess what BP, you and I will be for EC together if i recall your dates right
> then ET together
> then test together
> then BFP together


Well this is it then defo BFP's together     , I know im I tad early, but got a feeling when I read that, its gonna work for us........weird , no going back now, loopy and BP up 'the duff'


----------



## Babypowder

mmm well wont be too far behind each other, god can't believe we have to sniff for like 6weeks, I already contend with depression and am medicated for that (tho may have to stop them) and my moods vary , so by the end i'll be a f#@k**g nutter


----------



## Babypowder

your right, miine will prob phone to test the mood before he comes home everynight , then if all goes to plan he can have a mini me .


----------



## galaxy girl

tearful - I had a freeze all too after overstimulating. It is very sore and it is sooooo frustrating!! i was devastated to get so far and then have everything stopped.origin made me wait one natural period to start again  so they could be sure drugs were all out of my system. i personally was very tired through the 2 weeks afterwards and had to take some sick leave from work as i was so out of it. Any questions fire away.!!

Whoo hoo Loopy on starting d reg!


----------



## Cate1976

Tearful: Sorry to hear you had to have freeze all but great that you've got 10 embryos in the freezer at RFC. I had to have freeze all back in December due to 27 eggs at EC of which 14 fertilised which was a big miracle. I asked nurse in recovery who's name begins with K and is lovely how to avoid OHSS and she said drink plenty of water and stay active. I was also told that it'd be March before I'd be able to start d/r for FET. Had review on 31st December and consultant said that I could start d/r when I was ready, so when January AF arrived, I phoned RFC and started d/r on 10th February.


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh girls, think the ole nerves have kicked in, I can't seem to sleep , I have hardly slept at 'night' in days, changed the bed again yesterday, got a bath, opened the windows, put DP in the spare room, had some milk.......and seen evey hr pass  I was up and down like a Jac-in-a-box, god it all just hits you, I was worried about the drugs, but think i'll manage them now, its hard to put in words, its all the emotions and the long awaited outcome  , so many people   it works and so many relying on this to work, my OTD is around 16th June if all goes to plan, that weekend is Fathers Day    what better pressie, than a card from a wee bean. I just hope I don't let him down.


----------



## Babypowder

thanx Loopy, your right it prob is the not knowing thats making me nervous, plus I don't want to let everyone down , I know I can't think like that, and need to be     , think it would help if the D/R wasn't soooooooo long , but suppose you got to put up with that, think im going to go for a long walk later and see if that helps me sleep, DP has phoned a couple of times today, but he says 'why are you getting so worked up', he's taking it all in his stride-men  keeps saying relax , im gonna thump him .

Right so Lorna  it is then, god bet I get her , they'd need to be going into detail with me .

 BP


----------



## Cate1976

My result is a . My friends from church are really pleased, their faces were brilliant.


----------



## sunbeam

Cate I having been waiting all nite...........im delighted for you and DH.........all our prayers have been answered.........good luck for the next nine months!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

I knew it!!!! 

 CONGRATULATIONS CATE 
- here's to a happy and healthy eight months


----------



## Tearful

Congratulations Cate  on your  ! ! 

Well Girls, here's hoping this is the start of a role of


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls  

Thankyou sooo much for your posts. It seems i have a bit of a dose of OHSS. Not too bad though. I have had to go to hospital everyday for a scan since EC on Monday. I just feel like a big balloon!   I understand the freeze all now as if ET was today as planned i just can't imagine how i would feel!  

Dr Williamson today was lovely. She also confirmed that with a FET they put 2 embies back in rather than SET   So maybe it was all for a reason. Perhaps i'll get my wee twins yet!

Hope all is going well with everyone! Just can't believe how many of us there is now! Especially when you count the Lurkers   !

Have been able to go to the loo    so thats a bonus!


----------



## Cate1976

I asked at my pre tx appointment on 9th february if I was going to have SET and was told no, because it was FET, I could have 2. I then said that I'd done some research and would rather have 2 put back 'risking' twins and have 1 implant than have 1 put back and get BFN. The nurse was really understanding on that one.


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls.  Do you mind if I join you?  and any chance I could get my name on the tx board on the front page?

I started d/r today, et on 14th May (frozen embryo transfer - so just have to hope my 4 frosties survive the thaw and I get two good ones).

Good luck and baby dust to you all.

Jo


----------



## Babypowder

As there is sooooooooooo many of us now....Think Tearful had suggested a list, we can all put when we're DR and EC etc


  Buddies so far.........lgs30, emak, Cate, Mollycat, Tearful, Glitter, Loopy, Sue30, Babypowder, Nikki, Sunbeam, galaxy, Ladyhex, crazykte, emak, sweetchilli, Mandyx, Lia.g, shaz2, Jomag

      D/R'S                                                                                                                                                                          

Mollycat D/R from 16th March                                                        

Sue30    D/R from 27th March                        

Loopbud D/R from 

Loopy    D/R from

BP        D/R from 4th April      

Jomag  D/R from  3rd April      



STIMMERS

Mollycat


----------



## Babypowder

Can anyone tell me, when do you start the ole 2ltr water business  is it just during stimming? or do you do it D/R 
  .


----------



## Babypowder

Ack loopy, seriously, I thought I was only going to have to do it for those 11days  May get stocked up then on the water, our tap water is rank , can you put cordial in the water? you think I would know this  . Thanx Loopy


----------



## sunbeam

Tearful i too am a firm believer that all happens for a reason!!!!!!!  Now you will get you twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sending you lots of baby dust!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jomag

BabyPowder - try to stick with just the water, and if you have to, a little lemon or lime juice to give it a bit of an edge.  We are supposed to stay off anything sugary and some of those cordials have some kind of chemical (can't remember the name) but its not good.

How did you get on with your first sniff this morning?  I sneezed about 10 times after mine!

Jo x


----------



## sunbeam

Girls just a quick question do you spray the nasal spray to the inner or outer aspect of the nose?


----------



## Jomag

Sunbeam - just treat it the same way as you would a normal Vicks nasal spray.  It doesnt have to go too far up, just as long as it gets to soak into your nasal membrane.  So as long as the fluid gets into your nose at all it will be fine.  Keep your head tilted back for a bit so that it doesnt run out straight away.  It just means that it gets direct into your blood stream rather than digesting it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  I've not heard much about drinking water.  what's the craic with that?  I start sniffing next Sunday, on Easter Sunday.  Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Jomag

Loopy - the docs dont tend to take a holistic approach to all this, and just want to fill you full of drugs.  However, there is so much more to it than that and I wish they would give us a bit more advice on diet etc before we start our treatment.  You should try to drink 2 ltrs of water a day as it helps distribute the drugs around your body and keeps your system cleansed and hydrated.  Very important, as our bodies are going through alot with all this.

You should try to get your hands on a Zita West book, which gives loads of tips on diet etc during IVF - Its called Fertility and Conception and you should be able to get it online for a few quid.


----------



## Mamabud

I'll have a look thanks


----------



## sunbeam

Im trying so hard to drink water........dont know bout the rest of ya but I hate it!!!!!!!!!!  Im trying to drink it boiled with lemon as I prefer it to cold!!!!!

Three weeks ago I have my caffiene addiction the boot......I would have easily drank 12 cups of coffee a day but have now quit and let me tell ya I feel so much better for it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks Jomag just was not sure!!!!!!!!!!!  R u taking injections this time instead of sprays


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx Jomag, am trying to stick to plain water, the only water I like is evian, now DP says all water is water, but I think they taste different , so have got 1ltr bottles,they don't look as daunting, tho cost more .

lLoopybud, think it was urself who ask about sniffing times ,the hospital will give you these, mine are

7am, 12.30pm, 5.30pm, 11pm, SH esaid take the spray with you if needs be and if you can't stay awake, set your alarm, quick sniff then back over to sleep


----------



## Jomag

Sunbeam - this time I am on sprays.  Was on injections the last time, and sniffers before that.  I definitely prefer the sniffers so could have kissed my nurse when she gave me them this time.  There isn't any difference in what they do, it's just down to personal choice but I'd much rather sniff a spray up my nose than stick a needle in my stomach!  Either way, there is no escaping how tired and old they make me feel.  Not looking forward to all that again!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.  Bp the hosital didn't give me specific times for sniffing.  I'm for ringing to-morrow and asking.  How is your first day sniffing going?  I'm sure it feels weird - the things we do!!


----------



## Tearful

Hi Girls   

Hope everyone keeping well. I see some of you are asking about the spray. 
I don't know if this helps but the nurse told me not to worry to much about spray not going in properly etc as *all they need is 3%* of what is sprayed to actually be soaked into capilleries in nose. 

I know sometimes when i was taking it the odd occassion i felt like nothing had come out  and i had to squirt some into the air to make sure it wasn't blocked.  I worried i was wasting it but i had tons left over at the end!!  If i'm completely honest then on 3 occassions it was that bad i did a 2nd squirt cos it really felt like nothing happened.   ( i blew my nose straight after 2nd squirt to make sure not too much taken except for 3% , don't know if i was right or wrong to do this but i'm still alive) i kept worrying that during the scans they might se something but all was grand.  I know i have to take spray again when going for FET and i'm going to try not to panic so much this time.

With regards drinking 2ltrs water. I tried but without too much success. So i wouldn't be too regimental on yourselves. BUT alas , technically even without all these drugs we should be drinking that much water anyway so good habit to get in to if you can! .

On the *very * odd occassion i even had a little glass of wine with my dinner. (Obviously i intended on being *teetotal * *from EC * *onwards * ) although as i may now have to wait 2months i am having the odd wee one again but will stop a few days before FET unless someone scares the pants of me or has been told anything by their Doc regarding the odd glass!? 

Hope this info about my tx helps a little.


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag: When I had IVF I was told to sniff 4x a day with the sprays spread out as evenly as possible between getting up and going to bed.

Tearful: When I had FET I was on 4 sniffs a day again evenly spread out but there had to be 9 hours between last sniff at night and first sniff in the morning. Worked for me cos I'd sniff before going to bed and then first thing in the morning. if i was feeling tired I did sniff and go abck to sleep especially once stimms ahd started cos DH did them and he often goes out before me in the mornings

I probably didn't drink 2l of water a day on either IVF or FET but probably nearer 1.5 and drank coffee decaff. With alcohol, I was teetotal during IVF but during FET, I did drink on a couple of occasions before ET. With ET being on 19th St Patricks day was celebrated well, my friend was over from Scotland, we had a couple drinks in town before going to her sister's house. IMO a glass of wine with dinner isn't a problem before EC.

emak, lmk, Cathy & crazyKate: Thinking of you. Hope youre managing to find ways of coping with your BFN's

I'm still  like a Cheshire cat. A couple of friends at church yesterday asked how I am and I said grand, really happy. Was so tempting to tell them but going to resist till after the scan in 2.5 weeks, did tell a couple of people though.


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls - am just wondering why I only have to do 2 sprays a day (12 hours apart)?  Although on saying that, I have to spray both nostrils twice a day, maybe you guys are only spraying one nostril each go?  I am downregging for almost 4 weeks so maybe that is longer than most.  Oh, I dont know.  All clinics seem to do it differently, but I just hope mine is doing it right!!


----------



## Babypowder

Hey   buddy! could be because your FET, plus your right, we spray once each time whereas your doing 2. Myself and loopy are D/R for 6weeks , so your shorter than us, but its true all clinics are different, im at tha Royal, and if the right hand knew what the left hand was doing up there it'd be a miracle


----------



## Cate1976

My FET was 1 squirt in 1 nostril x4 daily.


----------



## Babypowder

Well hows all the  , had a sleep earlier, feel abit better, Loopy how you finding it?

Even remembered to spray today .

Think when I look at my ticker it doesn't seem that far away from the ole jabs , a month should fly by


----------



## Babypowder

defo get a ticker, the tiredness is awful, its not like.......mmm im a wee bit sleepy, its like omg I can't move imso tired, I've slept nearly all day, after sleeping all night , though just had a nice bath, then a shower, shaved me bits and am going to paint my nails, before DP runs off with someone who doesn't look like they've came through a hedge.


----------



## sunbeam

Tearful thanks for the brill info on sprays!


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - laughing at your coming through a hedge comments.  I soooo know what you mean!

I was saying on here yesterday that tiredness hasnt hit me yet... well,  I have changed my mind!  I slept through my alarm this morning and was in such a deep sleep I didnt even hear DH phoning the house phone.  I am now sitting at my desk and can feel my head really heavy and my legs are restless.  Maybe I am coming down with the flu, but whatever it is, I would love to go and lie down for a few hours.  I have to go for an interview for my counselling placement at 2.30pm so working up until 2 and then straight over for the interview.  Just hope my lazy grey cells work enough to get me the placement.  Am in my third year part time counselling and pyschotherapy course and I really need a placement to help build up my hours for accreditation.  To be honest, I could do without it just now, but would also hate to give it up just because of IVF.

Hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh Jomag, welcome to the sleepy club, its a nightmare ,      your interview goes well and you get your placement, chew some gum before hand apparently it proven to make you think clearer, as the 'chewing' sends something to your brain, and also leaves you minty fresh  .

Its a great thing your doing, my dad died when I was young and counselling was great for me, keep up the good work


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - I got the placement, but the problem is they want me to do a couple of hours a week between 9 and 5 which I could not manage as I work full time in Newtownabbey, and the placement is in Lisburn.  With all the appointments due to the IVF I just couldn't ask for any more time out or I'll end up getting the sack!  My boss is fantastic and very laid back but I wouldnt want to be taking his goodwill for granted.  Also, don't fancy having to work an extra hour a day to make up the time!  Back to square on I guess, but its the least of my worries right now so not getting stressed about it.

Anyone else feel like they are coming down with the flu?  I'm not sure if it is the sprays or whether I am getting something.  Hope not!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Jomag    on a sucsessful interview, though its a shame you can't take the placement , but you know as well than anyone IVF comes first.

Hope your not getting the flu , I think it might be those sprays, I had a sore throat and ears lastnight, took 2 painkillers and so far so good.
Though I was saying on the main thread, that I woke up lastnight with very bad cramps, like AF, its defo not AF as im not due yet, but after a look about it seems its a side effect of the sprays , I don't mind side effects too much but, I was really worried that this was happening so soon, im only spraying 6days , so all day I ve had a weird feeling, like someones having a party down there .


----------



## Sue30

Hey BP and Jomag ... can I join your tired club   

TOTALLY SHATTERED .. slept like a baby yesterday after reflexology .. only I'd set my alarm for 5 I would have slept well into the evening!

BP - poor you ... I hate when you don't know whats going on with your body   - its a scary thought though .. thats its your ovaries are shutting down ... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  Did laugh at someone having a party down there  

Jomag - well done on your placement! I thought I was coming down with something too earlier in the week - turns out it was the fact that I had doubled my dose of metformin tablets and hopefully should only last a few days .. of course I thought I was dying and that treatment would have to stop and then the world would end   .... there is SOO much to worry about when you are in the middle of all this ...


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all 

Got a call from RFC today to say my schedule in the post, God only knows when I'll get it tho because of Easter holidays  

Anyway the good news is Im getting the injections   instead of them cursed sprays    What a relief for me    I just couldn't have done them sprays, no way!!!!!!

Not so good news is that my E.C wont be until 10 JUNE    , which means 7 weeks of jabbing   , I'll be like a dartboard  but sure beggars cant be choosers. I was half prepared for this as Loopy had warned me so not too much of a shock 

Nurse later rang back ( of course I missed her call :  ) and left voicemail to say pre treatment appointment will be next wed @ 2.30, first injection will be next thursday. At least I know this and wont be patiently waiting on post all week  .

Im a bit disheartened and excited at the same time ( if that makes sense? )

Im so ready for my few days away, think a few   is definitely on the cards  .


----------



## emak

Glitter      im all chuffed for you ....AT LAST your getting started AND even better your getting the jabs and not the devil spray   

To all yous TX girls      sorry to hear your tired and all the "other" side effects ....i feel your pain ladies


----------



## Babypowder

LoopyOne said:


> , just sort of realised the way that sounded, I was meaning, it was a non-stop niggling feeling and cramping, you know full swing like a party
> 
> Loopy sorry your suffering with tiredness , its a pain, but hey you get a BFP and you'll be even more tired
> 
> GLITTER WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO god you willbe like a dart board alright , 7wks.
> 
> Sue30, welcome to the sleepy club, certainly you can join , I tried to do my IVF cd earlier and ended up drifting off, suppose it means I was relaxed
> 
> Had a bit of a nip at DP earlier too, put the phone down on him, then phoned him back, he said ohh no, no we're not talking cause your ready now and he put the phone down , we're so mature , still haven't spoke, im the master at the silence game , god if I don't laugh about it i'll .


----------



## Babypowder

OMG my heads away  , can't believe I've just done that


----------



## Babypowder

silence over, that didn't last long


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> silence over, that didn't last long


  , I always win at the silence game, stubborn as a mule i am.Think DP is dreading me starting drugs, I wasn't wise last time, mood swings galore


----------



## Babypowder

Must be a girly thing glitter, all that stubbornness , DP keeps saying, oh god if wee have one like you, dear love us, it won't do a thing its told and will be slamming doors from its no age   , women .


----------



## Babypowder

Well hows all the  , did anyone manage a lay in , Im feeling much better today, activity seems to have stopped down around my ovaries etc, though I did wake up with a coldsore , no    kissing DP now .


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Must be a girly thing glitter, all that stubbornness


Yeah I reckon so too B.P  , That's me without drugs in me, poor wee D.P,eh!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

well just waiting on   dear love her, shes about the only thing I regularly have in this IF journey, the hospital gave a date to phone them if she hadn't showed up, not that theres a rush, as im still DR .

But think i'll do a wee dance, show her shes welcome, for the last time for the next 10+ months    .

                    .

Loopyone, Has your Aunt Flo showed up, suitcase 'n' all? just as we're days apart .


----------



## Babypowder

seems my wee dance worked, AF showed up about an hr ago ,            thats the last time for her for months to come, I've told her to take a year off .


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Glad the ole   has put in an appearance  .

Well girls my schedule arrived on Sat morning just before I headed away for the weekend. Have my pre treatment visit tomorrow @ 2.30pm. Have to return the nasal sprays to pharmacy and collect suprefact injections. Had a quick glance over my schedule and everything seems to be ok  it stays that way .


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter girl I hope that this is ur time.  Congrats on getting started again.


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks Loopybud, hope all goes well for you also


----------



## Sue30

YEah for   arriving BP - you just like to know that everything is happening as and when it should be in this whole palava!

Hey glitter - good luck for tmw's appointment - hope you don't mind me asking why you are on Injections and not sprays?


----------



## glitter girl

Sue30 said:


> Hey glitter - good luck for tmw's appointment - hope you don't mind me asking why you are on Injections and not sprays?


Thanks Sue, I asked for injections as I couldn't face taking them sprays ( big wimp) I was gagging at the thought of them sprays   Give me the injections anyday, personal choice really as others seem to prefer the sprays


----------



## glitter girl

Well Girls, day 1 of jabs for me   , such a long road ahead ,     to us all


----------



## Sue30

Hey Glitter .. well done on your first jab!!!! Its good to know that you have a choice between sniffers and injections!!  Wishing you  all the best for the next few weeks   

Sue


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girlies do you think we could get into the record books for the longest EVER D/R   .

Somedays it feels like forever, but then everthing comes to those who wait.......doesn't it                    .


----------



## Babypowder

A Wee question, glitter or loopy you may know.......right as we're DR for soooo long, im wondering will I get another period?

I have just today finished (almost) my period for this month and Loopy think you finished just before me, so as we have the Month of May still to get through, should I expect a May period or will the sniffing stop it? My ec is 1st June therefor technically allowing time for my May period to arrive again around the 14th?

Sorry im so confused, as my letter said 'if you haven't had a period by 14 May contact them' so did they mean if that period that has just finished hadn't arrived or my next one    .

I had said to the nurse im like clockwork and she said it can change when your d/r so thats whay they give you a date, which is fair enough, but I was convinced this would be my last period ever , then I started thinking about next month .

Hope you kkwIm and haven't confused everyone .


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - With both my previous downregging I started my sniffers or injections 21 days after AF started.  I then took next AF about 15 days into the downregging with no further AF.  I think this is because once your AF comes on the drugs then the ovaries will more or less shut down doing what they usually do and will lie dormant now until you stop your sniffing.

I am thinking that having now done this d/ring thing three times (since September!), this part is actually the hardest bit (except for the 2ww which is about 20 times more horrendous - but at least you are near the end of the road at that point!)  I have been sniffing for two weeks now and don't feel like I am actually getting anywhere fast.  It is still a month until transfer and that feels like a lifetime away.  Am starting to feel a tad frustrated to be honest.  I have been living in limbo since September and, so far, have nothing to show for it. 

Am looking forward to a really nice lazy weekend.  Have absolutely no plans and I want it to stay that way!  Bliss.

Anyone else up to anything exciting?

Jo


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag, im with you, DR seems to be going by slowly, I know its all part of the course so there's nought you can do, but 7weeks OMG, im trying to stay   and think thats its all for a reason, and got a bit of hope when someone mentioned on the main thread that Zita West says spring/summer is the best time to conceive  .

My biggest worry is that im missing out on accupuncture, financially its just not possible at the min, so am relying on PMA, PMA and my IVF companion CD, I just think i'll never forgive myself if I get a BFN cause I didn't get to go, so oim trying to convince myself thats lots of people get pg without it .

Easy weekend for me, the weathers supposed to be hot, hot, hot, well prob around 12, which is hot for here.


----------



## Jomag

Baby - don't worry about the acupuncture.  I did it last time and it didn't make the difference between the BFN and BFP so I think its best not to get too hung up on it all to be honest.  The zita west cd cover shows you the main acupressure points anyway and I know some people just use their thumbs and fingers to put pressure on those areas for a few minutes a day if they have a fear of needles.  So you could always try that.  I went to that place down in Abbeycentre and they tried to get over £300 off me upfront for accupuncture sessions during my last cycle.  Thankfully I wasnt sucked in and I guess I will never know now if it would have worked or not.  However, the way I look at it is.. if it is meant to be then it will happen with or without the needles.

Catch up soon.

jo


----------



## nikki289

Hi Everyone i,m a lurker lol just thought i would post as i was meant to start my first ivf this month
sent the letter in to the royal on the 14th and they rang me today to say there,s a back log for ec and et and that they dont want me to start this month as i would be dr for to long.
so i have to ring in when i start my may period.
I know its only another month but i had got myself worked up for starting soon.
maybe its a good thing as ive had an operation 3 weeks ago on my hand and have to keep a splint on for 6 wks so now hopefully i will have it removed before the injections start.
goodluck to all at whatever stage of treatment you are at.

Nikki x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Nikki, there certainly is a backlog at the RFC myself and 2 other girls in here are DR for 7weeks , like OMG, someone had said why didn't they just postpone us like they have done you, but ours was to do with the extra funding, we had to seen to be offered tx before April, its a joke they take on the extra then can't cope, I know its disapointing not getting started, but we'll be no further on really come nxt month  it does make you feel like you have 'lift off' when your sniffing, but 7weeks!  to you.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Nikki,

Welcome, and I'm sorry to hear that you have to wait to next month  . I was at Royal for my pre treatment visit on wednesday and the lovely nurse I got did mention something about them being totally snowed under at the minute, she did say that she had to phone some people to delay them starting until next month, something she said she hated having to do, as she recognises how frustrating it may be. Ive just started DR yesturday, I will be doing so for the next 6 weeks, it's such a long time, although I am glad to have got started 

You should join us on here for some support and good craic, should make the time go in a bit quicker for you


----------



## Babypowder

Hey glitter did you see my post from earlier re: AF? still a bit confused


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> A Wee question, glitter or loopy you may know.......right as we're DR for soooo long, im wondering will I get another period?


B.P, I was thinking exactly the same last night, I did mean to ask the nurse that one  . Thanks Jomag for reply. I knew from cycle at Origin that you got one AF, but then again I wasnt DR for so long with them. Heres hoping the time goes in for us all very quickly, eh!!  .

On the note about Acupuncture; I didn't go for it and later questioned myself if it may have made a difference to the outcome  . Im seriously considering going for it this time, for piece of mind  . i do see what your saying about prices though  .


----------



## Babypowder

I really hope I don't get another af, well if I do so be it, but Im trying to take it a step at a time and another period wasn't part of the plan .

Might look into accu, tbh another reason I think i'd feel it is because soooo many of us our going to be 2ww together, and I     that everyone of us is sucessful, but how would I feel if the girls that had it get a BFP  and I don't, think i'd be kicking myself. Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh who know its a lottery at the end of the day, might look at trying to do the points myself .


----------



## Babypowder

Ps.I changed my pic to a snail, cause thats the pace im going at lol  .


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Did the name of the nurse you saw for pre tx visit start with K? If so she is lovely, was in recovery after my EC back in December and was the nurse for my scan yesterday as well.


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh who know its a lottery at the end of the day, might look at trying to do the points myself .


Thats not a bad idea B.P, Then you do it for me too ( free of charge of course )


----------



## Babypowder

Cate did you have accupuncture?


----------



## Babypowder

Of course free of charge glitter , I know that if you press/rub a babys earlob, it helps them drift off, and the back of your thumb stops heartburn, both tried and tested, mite be googling later at this rate .


----------



## galaxy girl

Nikki - can't believe that happened to you.... I am waiting on April AF to start so i can send letter off - can't believe its going to be postponed. Am gutted. If id gone to nottingham as planned would have started treatment by now - and I have a fridge full of drugs -can't believe I have to look at them for another month - if only AF HAD ARRIVED AT THE START OF aPRIL.  AAAGGGHHHHH


----------



## glitter girl

Cate1976 said:


> Glitter: Did the name of the nurse you saw for pre tx visit start with K?




Cate, her first initial was J. I have to admit that I know I havn't always been the biggest fan of some of the staff at RFC, but I honestly have to say that J was absolutely fantastic. She really took her time explaining everything, she's a credit to RFC


----------



## lia.g

Girls I sent off my letter about my April AF on Tuesday so just waiting for my schedule then I'll come and join you all on here  

Hope you're all coping well whatever stage you're at


----------



## Mamabud

I hope you get ur schedule Lia asap.  The waiting the the hardest bit.


----------



## Babypowder

As there is sooooooooooo many of us now....Think Tearful had suggested a list, we can all put when we're DR and EC etc


 Buddies so far.........  Mollycat, Tearful, Glitter, Loopy, Sue30, Babypowder, Nikki, Sunbeam, galaxy, Ladyhex, emak, sweetchilli, Mandyx, Lia.g, shaz2, Jomag, Loopybud, appletree, apps


----------



## Babypowder

Well I googled Accupunture, and omg you'd need a week to read it, theres so much info! Got the jist that its defo recomended, and does make your body do things, however in IF it is used mainly to calm and relax, though its said that it does something to prepare your womb aswell.
One study showed that in a small group of women undergoing fertility tx, the women who had it got BFP's compared to the rest who didn't, but when they widened the study to include large numbers of women, not as many where successful , so it appears as ever a personal choice with no guarentees, so I 've decided to give it a miss, other reason being that people who are nervous and nervous about needles ie.me! don't respond as well.

Its a tuffy, though as I said definatly a personal choice.


----------



## mollycat

BP...I'm with you on the acupuncture, i had two goes at it and each time i paniced going in and i thought the stress was worse for me than the good it does  

well girls I'm on day 4 of injections and boy am i feeing movement down there  ....  trying to sip as much diluted juice as possible, didnt think i could hack just water.

got my 1st scan Monday so will let you all know how it goes.

Nikki sorry about being delayed, its like were climbing fences all the time! gives ya a chance to get health, well i did try lol

did you all know spring and summer ivf treatment work more than autumn winter!

think positive girls ...xx

Debby x


----------



## Cate1976

I didn't have accupuncture. There were lots of people praying for us though. Was prayed with the day I started dr for the IVF. It was with whole church family round me which was brill.


----------



## nikki289

Hi all, i,ve got used to the idea of not starting this month,
Think it,s for the best. How long is the norm for DR? 4 wks?
Can i ask the girls that have started sniffing is it really as bad as ive heard
i.e the taste at the back of your throat,Night sweats?

Babypowder and Glittergirl goodluck with your treatment.

Galaxygirl maybe they will start you who knows, I know all about the drugs in the fridge lol big green bag looking at me everytime i open the fridge.

Goodluck to everyone i hope all our dreams come true.
Nikki x


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy yeah for no more af!   

Never thought about chewing gum .

Nikki I'm with Loopy as in I don't want to jinx myself either  , but so far so good with the spray no real side effects, bit sweaty a couple of nights but I think its the change in the weather to, Im weaning off anti-depressants aswell and was very worried about moodswings, but I haven't had any, I think its fair to say your temper will shorten at times, but nothing major and I'd say the worry effects your mood more than the drugs, the taste is far from pleasant, but hey its not the worst either.

Nikki good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nikki289

Thanks Loopy and Babypowder hopefully i,ll not get to many side effects like yourselfs.
and i,ll keep some airwaves in the house lol
Will keep in touch. 

Take care Nikki


----------



## Mamabud

Hi Nikki.  I started d/r on 12th April.  1st injection 1st May and e/c 13th May.  I was put on the pill for 2 months as I had no a/f in months.  My letter of offer was for Feb, so I was waiting quite a while.  The only side effects I've had is brown spotting, which is now my a/f.  I finished the pill Wednesday.  The RFC said this is ok, not to worry.  I haven't noticed much of a taste - most of mine runs down my nose!  Good luck on getting started.


----------



## Jomag

Nikki - I'm down regging for about four weeks but it varies and the sniffers are fine... so much better than the injections I think.  I'm just over 2 weeks into mine now and I'm fine. I do get tired in the evenings and I look a bit rough - it makes my curly hair straight and my makeup isnt covering up my wee pale face at the minute, but apart from that, totally ok.  The sniffers taste like chemicals going down your throat, but it only lasts a few minutes and I hadn't thought of the chewing gum so going out to buy some now!


----------



## Babypowder

Just looking at the tickers  , 1mnth to go, Loopy your flying by, and Glitter you've right behind, 1 week and 2 days behind to be exact .

Im back to work this afternoon so that should make the next month fly compared to sitting in the house, my job is busy, Monday you don't want to go then the next thing its Friday .

 to my fellow DR'S.


----------



## mollycat

hi girlies,

lia...just noticed your post about schedule, hope it arrives soon honey! this will defo be the one  

all grand with me, next scan Monday, gonna keep chilled till then....

thinking of you all

Debby x


----------



## Babypowder

Hey loopy just wondering, are you still on your first bottle of spray  I am though its prob more than half way down, can't imagine you'd need all three, either that or im not using mine right  .


----------



## Jomag

Baby - just on the subject of sprays.  I have moved onto my second one because I didnt think i was getting much out of the first one in comparison to my last cycle.  I definitely think this one is giving me much more fluid.  Am just hoping I have been getting enough over the last two weeks to ensure I have downregged by next Weds when I go for my scan.  Am a bit worried as I should have had AF by now and it hasnt arrived.  Last time I got it on day 37 with the sprays and this is day 39.  I dont want everything to be delayed because it hasnt come.

Am fed up today.  Feeling tired and like my whole life is on hold.  I am feeling a bit antisocial at the moment and can't be bothered going out much.  I'm sure my friends are fed up with me, they just dont get it at all.  All I want to do these days is come home from work, cook dinner and sit in front of the tv all night.  And that is sooo not me!  I have been on these horrible little drugs since September (on and off) and I think it has taken its toll on me, how I feel and how I look.  

Sorry for the me post.  Just need a bit of a kick today!

Jo x


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, does anyone feel that the sprays are like a 'non event'?  I feel that I haven't really started the IVF- silly I know, and I keep stressing that it's not 'spraying', just a squirt - however liquid does run down my nose so it must be ok?  I haven't had many side effects - a/f just getting finished so hopefully I'll have no spotting after that.  Jomag - I hope you are feeling better now - it all gets a bit much at times - no-one understands unless they've been through it.


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag, its not like you to be down, but with all thats happened, it can be hard to stay positive, take each day as it comes and hope you feel better soon .

Thanx for the info on the spray, I just worry that im doing it wrong as sometimes some runs back out and other times its like it disappeared , also I finally worked out what it tastes like-you know that 'stop 'n' grow' you paint on your nails to stop you biting them-yuk  

Loopy im with you on the headaches, didn't want to post either as Id boasted bout how well I was doing , I had that 4head rubed literally all over my head lastnight, my temples where pumping, I used it loads though checked first that there was no limit to how many times a day etc.
Now I have to addmitt I've been a bit slack with the pure water , so made sure I got plenty today, my head is sore, but just not as bad thankfully.

Loopybud, glad your af is nearing her end  thats the last one for 10mnths .


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls - thanks for your kind words after old misery guts here yesterday!  AF appeared this morning and it was as if someone had lifted a huge weight off my shoulders.  The bad mood just disappeared.  Long may it last eh!

Loopy - I agree the sprays are a bit of an anti climax, and I guess the real treatment doesnt start until the Progynova.  After all, the sprays are only preparing us for the tx, they arent actually what gets us preggers.  Sniffing just seems to go on forever doesnt it!  I'm getting my scan next Weds so only a week to go.


----------



## Babypowder

Labs closed for two weeks in May, what , why? are they taking a holiday, arrrgghh no wonder my scan isn't until he 26th May , though I am thankful im started .


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, I agree, it's a disgrace. See my rant over on waiting list thread


----------



## Babypowder

Its not on, wonder who we can complain to .

Loopy, have you tried that 4head, I only used it for the 1st time the other week, would recommended it, think worse case as its herbal you could take a couple of paracetamol aswell, Im drinking more water but don't get my side in bed at night for peeing , I had my 1st ltr drank by 10am but it'll still affect me tonight . Hope you feel better .


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.  I've my e/c and et mid May so I wonder if it is only certain labs closed?  I'm glad Jomag that it's not just be feeling a bit lost with the tx.  Really wish the whole thing would get moving - patience is a great virtue!  The injections will seem much more real - only 8 more days to go.  Hope the headaches have subsided - I only had one really bad one last Tuesday - day 3 of sprays.  Enjoy the rest of your evening, Louise


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, just 8 more for you and 28 for me  , ahh well we'll get there in the end, everything comes to those who wait


----------



## Babypowder

Right bath then bed  Nighty night.


----------



## Mamabud

2.5 years on the waiting list - whats another month?  night bp


----------



## galaxy girl

I was told labs closed for maintenance work


----------



## lia.g

Girls, I'm still waiting on my schedule    Really thought it would be here by now so beginning to worry that I'm going to be postponed as well.  The Royal is just a joke


----------



## Mamabud

Lia I hope u get ur schedule soon.  I was offered tx for my Feb period and I'm just joining through it now   Hope u not stressing out too much while u wait


----------



## galaxy girl

Lia - they phoned me quite quickly - letter would have gone on Monday (posted sunday) and they phoned Wednesday. So no news is good news


----------



## lia.g

Good news girls, hospital phoned this afternoon. Have an appointment on Wed to get my schedule and drugs.  Didn't think I'd need an appointment this time but nurse says schedule will be quite different because I'll be on tablets and patches  

Looking forward to joining you all


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, thats fantastic news  , wishing you the very best


----------



## Babypowder

Lia, so glad you got sorted  Another trooper.

Loopy no other side effects barr sweating, and DP said being stoopid, as I was chatting away bout my fellow DR's and refered to you and Glitter as..................... Litter and Gloopy    I blame the drugs .


----------



## Babypowder

Ps.Glitter was lol at your signature  'The Never Ending Story aaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhh.


----------



## lia.g

Awh thanks girls.  Can't wait to get started so I can join you all properly.  Haven't felt like I've had much to contribute lately lol


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> How's everyone getting on with the sniffs/jabs Any more side effects??


Jabs going well for me , However Ive noticed how much weight im putting on  , not for one minute am I blaming this treatment for that but honestly girls Im not eating any more than I usually would and have started up yoga and walking again and my clothes are getting tighter and tighter each day. My stomach is really bloated  and certain people in my work are staring at my belly and I just know they think Im pregnant ( I wish )  Apart from that and feeling like I could throttle my DP most of the time , It's all going well   Rant over


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies cd1 for me today so in 21 days i'll officially be in the junkie club! lol so hope you don't mind if i join ya


----------



## Babypowder

Thats great Andrea, and hopefully you'll not have many side effects either.

Glitter, I was worried about the weight issue for myself, thought I hadn't done too bad, clothes still fit etc, then the Activa yogurt ad was on and DP said to me-you should get that-you seem a bit bloated  , tell ya I was ready to thump him .


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Glitter, I was worried about the weight issue for myself, thought I hadn't done too bad, clothes still fit etc, then the Activa yogurt ad was on and DP said to me-you should get that-you seem a bit bloated  , tell ya I was ready to thump him .


B.P, Oh I would have hit him a good thump for that , cheeky monkey   Men, eh


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Ps.Glitter was lol at your signature 'The Never Ending Story aaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhh.


Can't get that song outta my head now, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Glitter~ never ending story >>>>>>>>>>


GLITTER GRABS MICROPHONE: And 3, 2, 1,

" TURN AROUND, LOOK AT WHAT YOU SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, IN YOUR FACE, THE MIRROR OF YOUR DREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMSSSSSSSSSS, THE ANSWER TO A NEVER ENDING STORRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY, Ahhhhhaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter, can't believe your singing the words  .

Loopy glad your feeling positive and your headache has eased off, I was lol at those last posts, thinking what are those 2 on  , but hey im on the same, my ole fellow DR's litter and gloopy 

Im not going to tell DP his comment prompted a laugh from a fellow male-he'll think he's great  .


----------



## andreaj81

you ladies are crazy! is this what i have to look forward to turning into! lol 
glitter i cant believe you know the words! lol


----------



## glitter girl

andreaj81 said:


> you ladies are crazy! is this what i have to look forward to turning into! lol
> glitter i cant believe you know the words! lol


It's the drugs, Im telling ye  , who needs    when you get such a high from jabbing, thanks RFC . Andrea you have all this to look forward to


----------



## lia.g

Its good to see I'm not the only one who gets a little bit crazy on the old drugs    You lot make me laugh.  Can't wait to join you all again next week!


----------



## Babypowder

Two more troopers next week, we'll keep each other sane .


----------



## andreaj81

more like keep eachother insane by the looks of things! lol


----------



## Babypowder

Correct Andrea, tell ya there's wiser locked up than that Glitter girl .

I've unfortunatley noticed another small side effect, my skin , I was waiting to see if things changed, but it seems my skin on my face is very Dry, not really a problem, just more of a pain, im piling on the moisturiser, seems to be mainly my cheeks, and a few people have said that I seem very flushed, though I haven't had a hot flush the whole time, just more very rosey cheeks-great .

Ahh well I know its got bad when DP gives me his words of wisdom .


----------



## mollycat

babypowder... im like you too dryed up like an old prune  ... as well a massive swollen belly, discharge and period like cramps...
to think i didnt have many side effects till now


----------



## lia.g

Girls my skin was a disaster when I was having treatment. Really dry and itchy and no amount of moisturiser helped.  As soon as I stopped the drugs it was back to normal


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> Glitter~ give us another tx tune


Hormones bouncing tonight and since I feel like tiny tears I chose the following song; (Glitter sings in her best opera voice)  , AHEM,,,

"Don't cry for me Argentina, the truth is I never loved you, NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH.......... I kept my promise, don't keep your distance......


----------



## Babypowder

Hi glad to hear I'm not the only one, with skin probs , the way I was thinking about it was, your drinking all that water and any other time your skin would prob be glowing, but even with the water its still dry, so must be a side effect, maybe get that Orchid flower cream their advertising for menopausal weemen


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Glitter ment to say, sorry your feeling emotional  to you, was lol thinking bet you pee like tiny tears aswell with all that water  your drinking 

Loved your singing by the way, a woman of many talents.


----------



## andreaj81

glitter i thought there was a cat outside getting strangled  last nite...but maybe it was you singing?!    only joking! you have a lovely voice   hope your feeling in better form today honey   

babypowder   lol at glitter peeing like tiny tears too

how you all feeling today? well i hope!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi andrea, all's well with me, just can't get my   in gear to do my cleaning, wonder is that a side effect  

Hows you?


----------



## glitter girl

andreaj81 said:


> glitter i thought there was a cat outside getting strangled last nite...but maybe it was you singing?!   only joking! you have a lovely voice  hope your feeling in better form today honey


Andrea , I did sound like a banshee being strangled  . Feeling far better today, the old  appeared, just feel Im another step closer to my end goal.  to us all


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone, I'm glad to see that everyone is enjoying a bit of craic.  Only 4 days to my injections - Friday starts them.  I'm really starting to get nervous, and the old hormones are leaving me a bit teary.  I hope everyone else is doing ok with their tx.


----------



## mollycat

fellow sniffers, injectors and drug users...  sound bad ass   dont it

well my last night of the drugs and I'm FREE!!!


hope you all get to my stage soon and sending you lots of       

Debby x


----------



## Babypowder

Aww thanx Debbie, Just another 23 days till the injections 

Loopy and glitter, now what ya's think of my wee pic? 

Ack loopbud, sorry your  , thankfully your injections are starting and hope you feel better  .


----------



## Babypowder

Well hows my fellow   DR's?

Hows all the sniffing Jabbing going? time seems to be going in quite quick, it seemed unreal at the start but now we're down to days rather than weeks, its a bit  , can'twait to get to the jabs though, to feel like im progressing, and get an idea of what shape my body is in regarding responing.


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Loopy and glitter, now what ya's think of my wee pic?


OMG B.P, Cute or what!!!!!!!! Loving your wee pic


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Just checking in on you all quickly.  You all sound in very high spirits!!

Was up at Origin this morning for my scan and, thankfully, I have down regged completely so start on the Progynova tomorrow.  I feel like I am getting somewhere at last.  It gets very tedious down regging for such a long time, doesnt it.

I tried to get the doc to give me some kind of indication on my chances this time, considering my last four embies are from the same batch that got me the BFN in March.  He was having none of it and just said there was no way of knowing and shrugged his shoulders.  It wasnt quite the encouragement I was looking for!  When I asked what I could be doing to improve my chances, I was politely advised to 'just keep breathing'. Mmm, helpful.  No mention of acupuncture or eating brazil nuts or anything!!  I guess what he was trying to say was just to chill and not to get too caught up in the whole thing.  But easy for him to say.

Anyway, just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone, hope you all keep up the PMA!!   
Jo


----------



## mollycat

hiya jomag,

sorry to hear your having a bad time of it... some doctors are so hard headed, guess they think of us as hormonal women! best thing to do is relax and think positive...
sending you loads of


----------



## andreaj81

jomag sorry to hear the dr was such an 

i take it it was prof mc clure, he's so blunt sometimes! sorry he didn't give you the answers you were looking for  i agree with debby try n relax n plenty of pma    good luck with your inj! when is fet planned for?


----------



## Babypowder

Morning girls,

Wellthink these drugs are defo putting my head away, got up earlier to get ready for work,and something told me to look at my rota-sure enough, im actually working tonight  , an hr ago I couldn't open my eyes-now im sitting here like Timmy Mallet and The Wide Awake Club 

BP.


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag ment to , sorry the DR was very unhelpful, as someone said wasn't The Proff by any chance?

Keep breathing eh? bet you hadn't thought of that   Dr's are so scientific based they think vits/PMA etc is a load of rubbish, when I asked my GP about vits-he told me to take my money and flush it down the loo as this is technically what you do when you buy vits-your diet will provide everything a person needs-barr extra folic acid for the baby, the fact he's a man prob says something too.


The RFC anyone??


----------



## Babypowder

[fly] LOOPY ARE YOU OUT THERE?? WHERE YA BEEN  [/fly]


----------



## Jomag

Hi all

Am feeling better today now that I have started the next stage.  Just popped my first progynova!  

Yes, it was the prof who made the 'keep breathing' comment.  To be honest it has made me think twice about spending a fortune on acupuncture etc.  These guys know what they are talking about so why are they not encouraging the alternatives.  I have already spent £70 on Zita West vitamins so am feeling a bit wick about that now!  

We are about to start building a house and we are going to be moving into a mobile home in the next few weeks.  It needs loads of work to make it nice so not sure how I'm going to get everything done when I am hopefully going to be on my two week wait in a fortnight.  I was really planning on taking life easy this time, as last time I didnt really chill out very much and I wondered did that have anything to do with the BFN.

BabyP - sounds like you need to go back to bed and get some sleep!


----------



## Babypowder

Ohh a new house, god your nesting instincts will be in overdrive , caravaning is cool, I love it, you'll be grand 

I had the accu debate with myself over and over, mainly because financially I cant afford it, so I had to say right its not happening, I would have liked to have done it but I couldn't justify going there to relax whilst fretting away over the cost, to me it would have defeted the purpose.
 for you today


----------



## Mamabud

Jomag- what a comment, 'just keep breathing' - fills u full of hope lol if that's all we need to do!  I pleased that you nave started ur tablets - is this to bring on A/F?  Good luck anyway!  Hi everyone else - hope ur feeling ok.


----------



## Babypowder

saw this and it made me lol-quite how I feel today, don't want to go to work, DP just got home and I ate the face of him-in a bad way , so he's gone to the bakery to get me a big cream bun-that boys a saint, im so snappy today 
prob shouldn't be eating cream buns but  it! Will give him a big hug when he comes back .


----------



## Mamabud

Yum, cream bun - I want one!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi my fello druggies,

Hows everyone doing?

Lia your sniffing 

Loopybud your jabbing-how'd your first one go at that time of the morn 

Loopyone still sniffing like myself-though your ticker is fairly moving 

Glitter hows the D/R jabs- are you like a sieve yet 

Jomag hows the tablets?

Ahh girls we're all getting there slowly but surely.

 eh! its all we can do.


----------



## Mamabud

Good afternoon everyone.  Well that's my first injection down.  I had a bit of a wobble and thought I'd primed 300iu as I had the dial at the wrong thing   but then I realised that you had to have the plunger pulled out - mini drama.  Then when we got it at the corect dose it wasn't ready to inject as we hadn't pulled out the plunger and had to do so when the needle was in my leg - OMG - but all in all to-morrow will be smoother and it wasn't at all sore.  This day 2 weeks will be egg transfer - let's pray we get that far.  Hope everyone else is coping ok whatever stage in tx u are at.


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



LOOPYONE
BABYPOWDER
MOLLY 777
GLITTERGIRL
LIA G
KITTY

STIMMERS 

JOMAG
LOOPYBUD

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

SUE30
JEWELS
MOLLYCAT


----------



## Babypowder

Just a wee update hope thats right


----------



## Mamabud

Mines is correct - the rest looks ok too but I'm sure everyone will confirm.  have a nice day BP.


----------



## mollycat

list looking fab BP... 

your a


----------



## Babypowder

Your right Loopy, are you getting nervous? think I will by that stage


----------



## Babypowder

Well how's all the  ?  

Loopyone you were right bout the bleeding, god I looked at your ticker there-gulp  

Lia how you getting on, going lala yet?

Glitter, hows the jabs?

Molly777 not long now 

Jomag, hows the jabs?

Loopybud, am a right in thinking you you had your baseline scan or is my head up my  ?

Have to sayhaven't been myself the last couple of days, I've a sore throat, ear, feel like im getting the cold........yeah 

Feel like crawling into bed and staying there for a wee  , ahh well 15more days then a big   thats if I don't snap someones head off soon .


----------



## Jomag

Hey Babyp - hope you are feeling better after a good nights sleep.  I think the auld sniffers can give you flu like symptoms from time to time.  How did you get on with your bleed - did the hospital confirm it was ok.  Got to be something to do with how long you are down regging for.

Can you update me on your list as I am now on the tablets to prepare me for frozen embryo transfer next thursday (14th).  

Feel like things are starting to hot up, after all that waiting around!  I have acupuncture tonight, a scan on Monday, and if that goes well then my last four frosties will come out of the freezer on Weds, then if I can get one or two of them to survive the thaw then I go in for my transfer on Thursday.  

Hi Loopy - hope you have better luck with the injections today!  We are only a week apart on our transfer dates so all being well we will be suffering the 2ww together.  Let's hope this is our turn eh   

Hi to everyone else
Jo x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi jomag,


Your right things are moving or you, by next week your frosties will be out    it all goes to plan.
The d/r did cause the bleeding-it doesn't happen to everyone, but some women can bleed again after the final af-esp if d/r for so long, I actually look at my ticker now and feel im progressing too, 14days whooohoo, I remember someone said, once you do your 1st injection it goes by in a flash-your up on that table before you know it   compared to d/r god my ticker was like '5weeks until' at one one point.

Have you down as Stimming on the list next step PUPO.


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> ahh well 15more days then a big  thats if I don't snap someones head off soon .


  , Know the feeling B.P


----------



## KITTY1231

babyp  just looking at toue information at the bottom of the screen i think your  e/c  is the same day as mine i start my injections on the 18 whens your first scan mine is the 20 and the 22


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Kitty all being well, my ec is 1st June-I start injections on 20th-so just next door to you, 1st scan is 26th , so we'll be on our 2ww together       followed by glittergirl, then Loopyone and Molly777, will just be ahead of us


----------



## KITTY1231

i will remember your first scan as its my birthday as i said its going to be my first drink free birthday since i was 18 at least we are all on our 2ww together support for each other


----------



## Babypowder

bet I remember its your birthday when im lying there! Defo good there's going to be a couple of 2ww to keep each other sane


----------



## KITTY1231

how you getting on any side effects with the spray my head is sore and i had a bit of a sick stomach but no hot flushes yet relly tired as well but find it hard to get to sleep how  the rest of your girls getting on


----------



## Mamabud

Evening everyone. Welcome to the board kitty - I don't think that I've 'met you' yet lol. Bp thanks for remembering my scan. It was indeed to-day, by Dr Traub. He said that it is only to check that I am not over stimulating and everything looks as it should. The nurse nor him could see my left ovary but he said he wasn't concerned as if it was over stimulating it would be easy found! It does seem like you have been d/r for ages, but it won't be long at flying by. One week to-day is my egg collection - OMG please please work! I hope all you fellow cyclers are feeling well - pma is what we must adopt!


----------



## Babypowder

KITTY1231 said:


> how you getting on any side effects with the spray my head is sore and i had a bit of a sick stomach but no hot flushes yet relly tired as well but find it hard to get to sleep how the rest of your girls getting on


Thankfully kitty my sleep isn't too affected, I find side effects come and go, like for the past 3days I've had a really sore throat and ear, but Im not bothering to take anything, just hoping it passes, night sweats are still with me, but can manage those, if you drink plenty of water your sore head should ease and a few of us use that '4head' stuff, saves you taking painkillers.

 hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Babypowder

loopybud said:


> Bp thanks for remembering my scan. It was indeed to-day, by Dr Traub.


  Loopybud maybe my head isn't that far away with it 

Glad your scan went well, like they said the good thing is you haven't overstimmulated, roll on next week    , did you abide faithfully to your 2lts of water? I try to most days don't always manage, also did you ake the pinapple juice/nuts?


----------



## Mamabud

I'm not taking all that too seriously.  I have increased my water a bit, but just to keep away the sore heads.  Nuts are a no go - Imak bought me a bag, and after eating those I haven't had anymore.  Eat pineapple about 4 times a week but always did for weightwatchers and I love it.  No major side effects so far so I'm very lucky.  How's u to-day?


----------



## Jomag

Hi Loopy - just something to read up on.. just in case.  I was told that fresh pineapple is not good for implantation.  It makes the uterus contract or something which makes it difficult for embies to stick.  However, drinking pineapple juice is ok because something in the process of juicing at the factory removes the enzymes which cause the problems.

There are so many old wives tales about all this and if we believed all of them we would end up eating nothing and drinking only water for 6 weeks and that wouldnt help either!  Just wanted you to double check before eating too much pineapple!  Got to give those embies the best chance poss.

Jo


----------



## Babypowder

Loopbud, I saw that about pinapple too, and ment to post, Jomag is definatley right, there is something in pinapple thats why you shouldn't eat it, fresh for drinking is fine but not the 'from concentrate' variety.

Untill I start stimming, Im drinking those innocent smoothies, there is a couple with pinapple juice in them-I love bananas, pinapple and coconut , plus it gets you 2 of your 5 a day. Will drink pure pinapple when jabs start.

Loopyone, when I look at your ticker im like  , remember it was weeks away.......now 4days 

I've 12 days to go, which seems like ages, but the home stretch always feels longer, its like driving somewhere, say for me living in Belfast, going to Portrush-im the full 'aarrrreee weeee there yet'  then the way home seems like its over in a flash ......anyone else find this, or just me?

Anyway hope your all   away, Lia how you finding the sniffers this time?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi Jomag and Babypowder.  I'm up for egg collection on Wednesday?  When do u think I should stop eating pineapple as I really love it and it is low in weightwatchers points.  Of course it is a small sacrifice if our tx works    What would we do without this site?  Getting nervously excited, one week from now I will hopefully be PUPO!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud, if it was me id stop straight away-just to be safe, its something about enzymes that are bad for you.


----------



## Mamabud

Ok, I think I'll do that.  Not worth the risk.  I did read that pineapple was used for miscarriage as it made the uterus contract, but that is after, when you are pg.  I must ask the Royal on Monday.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Tearful

Hi FF  

Sorry i haven't been on in a wee while to say hi and stuff.   Sadly my DH mum went into hospital 8th April. She was critical so we basically lived out of the hospital for nearly 2 weeks. On 19th April we recieved the dreaded early morning phonecall to go straight to the hospital having taken just 1 eve off! Just after midnight, so early morning 20th she passed away.     Things have been really hectic this last few weeks. Each day seems to have just run in to one another. We're still coming to terms with it all. 

Unfortunate my ET was postphoned cos if it had gone ahead as planned we would have been able to tell her on 16th if our first go had worked. Sadly now we will never be able to tell her. So i pray that she's in heaven now keeping an eye on my twins preparing to come to me through my FET! 

My computer at home is not working at mo to make things worse as i haven't been able to stay in touch with you guys. So i'm in DH work at min for a quick nosey on site. 

Don't really have time to say hello properly and catch up where everyone is. My update is that awaiting AF to start to countdown Day21 for the drugs for FET. So fingers crossed. We could do with some happiness to tell all the family. x

I sincerely hope that wherever everyone is at present in their treatment including those waiting, all is going well. Thinking of you all. Will hopefully get home computer up working again soon.


----------



## Babypowder

LOOPYONE GOODLUCK FOR YOUR FIRST JAB 

I wont be far behind you


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> LOOPYONE GOODLUCK FOR YOUR FIRST JAB
> 
> I wont be far behind you


Ladies, glad you's will be joining me in " *The pin cushion club"*. Oh the joys of TX, eh!! Glad to see the time is finally ticking on ( Seems like longest DR ever )


----------



## molly777

loopyone, hope ur first injection went well for you, i did my first injection today too... 
best of luck loopy over the next wee while hope everything goes really well for you   and  

M777


----------



## KITTY1231

hi molly and loopy 

how did the injections go i am due to start mine on monday all being well my  has really been here just a bit of dischargesince last thursday i was up yesterday morning foe bloods to check hormone levels again and a pregnancy test which came back neg phoned this morning and have to phone later on to check if everything is okay

really tired today went shopping in belfast yesterday and then went to debenhams when i came home i think i took too much out of myself i could sleep on a clothes line today im that tired

hope you girls are looking after yourselves and taking things easy where possible

take care


----------



## Babypowder

Hey Kitty, 

The tirdeness is a nightmare , got I hardly the strenght to move when I finished work today, but the girls say it picks up when you start jabs  it does, did you get the go-ahaead for Monday?

I had a lovely facial lastweek and bought some new products my skin is sooo dry aswell fro the d/r, ah well not long now .


----------



## Babypowder

Hey Loopyone, hows the jabs going? any tips to make them less painful .

Your first scan should be soon 

Glitter hows the pin cushion? coming along nicely?


----------



## andreaj81

afternoon ladies! sorry haven't been on here in a while but wanted to wait til i was actually starting before i melt all your heads! lol hope i find you all well...heres hoping we all have happy news to share on here soon...us ni ladies have had too much sadness recently

i have my planning appt n then start inj 2moro nite. do you get scanned at planning appt?


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Girls,

Loopy, glad to see you've started stimms, B.P, Wont be too long now for you  . I suppose one advantage of doing jabs instead of sprays is that Im already used to the needles  . Is it just me or what, Im feeling really tired this evening  , maybe its just DR catching up on me but Im really goofing 

Julie, hope all goes well for you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter-Goofy , definatley the D/R, god it does catch up with you eventually-just when you think you've escaped 
Tirdness is a nightmare, I was looking forward to my bath and jammies by 7.30pm .

Where do you inject into Glitter, I was going to do my thigh? will remember the ice-cube Loopy, wouldn't have thought of that, I tell you my planning app was so long ago, I can hardly remember how to do them  hope theres instuctions in the pack to remind me, I haven't touched the injections since the day I got them, didn't even know what they looked like til the hospital showed me-thats very restrained for me .


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Where do you inject into Glitter, I was going to do my thigh?


I have never tried my thigh or leg  . I inject into my stomach, " bits with flab " are the best according to my D.P . Nurse said any area around the belly button, alternate between sides. I do get bruising, and sometimes a small bit of blood but nothing major . You'll be fine once you get started hun, anything youre not sure of just shout . You'll be a pin cushion before you know it  

Yeah, it definitely must be the D.R, Im really goofing tonight, felt like this most of the day, still have another two weeks of DR to go


----------



## galaxy girl

BP - I've done both thigh and tummy and defo prefer the thigh - however I carry more fat on my thigh than my tummy so maybe that's why!!


----------



## andreaj81

well girls i am now officially d/r!!! had my planning appt today n the nurse did my 1st injection to show dh, hope he was paying attention cos i couldn't look! lol

loopybud just wanted to say again congrats on being PUPO! what a difference a few days make, im so glad your wee embie is a fighter heres hoping for a relaxing 2ww n a bfp for you xxx

glitter girl, galaxy girl, babypowder, loopyone, molly, lia n kitty hope you are all well. i think thats everyone, im sorry if i've missed anyone   anyone anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks Andrea.  I can't believe that I'm PUPO!  It has been such a rollercoaster of a week, and on Monday I never thought we'd get to this stage.  We have as good a chance as any to suceed!  This little embie is a fighter!


----------



## Mamabud

Sorry Andrea, I forgot to say congrats on start d/r.  It must be great to finally get started.


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea congrats on getting started   Whens your e/c?



galaxy girl said:


> BP - I've done both thigh and tummy and defo prefer the thigh - however I carry more fat on my thigh than my tummy so maybe that's why!!


Galaxy think im going for the thigh, Im going to be doing them myself, as DP will prob have already left for work , Im planning tem around 7am, just to get it over with, so I imagine stabbing myself in the leg is going to be easier .

Andrea where you doing yours?


----------



## andreaj81

thanks babypowder n loopybud  

babypowder, i had mine in tummy yest n think i'll keep going with there, its easier for dh to give it there n there's less muscle in your tummy so its better for sub cut injections. it didn't hurt, just stung a bit. im gonna do mine in the evening about 7 when dh either gets home or before he goes on nites. you starting on tues? my ec isn't til 29th june, im d/r for 4 wks


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Loopy 

Thats great news,  poor you though, 55mins of deafing silence  so your injecting for 11days is that right  glad you got a nice nurse, hope I do, cause I would like them to take their time and point everything out, as I've never seen it before. I have my first scan on the 26th (Tues) so we'll both be up that day.                          for us .

Ps. I was   at the mini-makeover-wonder did they get Terri Dwyer and the 60min makeover team-can't imagine it took any longer than that .

And theres me telling my mum-hope I don't get lost, cause they where talking about moving the entrance


----------



## lia.g

Girls I keep forgetting about this thread.  Having enough trouble keeping up with the main one at the moment  

Loopyone - glad scan went well today.  Usual fun and games at the rfc I see!

Babypowder - makes all the difference if you get a nice nurse who explains things well to you although it was always a consultant who did my scans, apart from once.

Will have a wee read back over some posts and try to keep up to date with you all from now on!

I'm into my 3rd week of d/r. Going fine so far.  Looking forward to starting the tablets and patches on 26th.  Seems to be going so fast this time


----------



## Babypowder

Hi lia, god 3wks thats flew in,

I know what you mean about keeping up-theres so many girls now-which is great, but d/r definatley turns your brain to mush  this threads handy for a quick question or that, so you don't have to scroll through pages, this morn on my break from work, I did myself out a chart for stimming-I have a list to tick each day of stimming-eg. pinapple juice, pregnacare etc, cause I'll forget cause of that evil spray  stealing brain cells.


----------



## lia.g

Babypowder - I like the chart idea.  I keep a wee pocket diary where I tick of each time I take my spray.  Its ridiculous how badly the spray melts your brain    I'm usually so organised but get really scatty when I'm on it!


----------



## IGWIN79

Not long now girls and then i can join yous


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Lia im glad im not on my own with the writing things down , DP was like you can't remember to drink juice , er..........5weeks on the   spray, we'll see how much you'd remember .

Whoohoo sweetchilli another   for the nut house


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say, 2days to goooooooooooooooooo!! 

Yip im officially panicking-not about injecting that'll be a doddle ,but about the results, aahhh what if I haven't d/r properly or theres no follies-need to came down, will have to definately do my cd.


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> Ment to say, 2days to goooooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> Yip im officially panicking-not about injecting that'll be a doddle ,but about the results, aahhh what if I haven't d/r properly or theres no follies-need to came down, will have to definately do my cd.


B.P, Not long now is right, think you need a chill pill me dear  , everything will be fine,


----------



## doremouse

Hi Galaxygirl,
I am Doremouse from the Craigavon Support group. Hopefully You can guess who I am?
I've just finished your book " Baby Roulette",  I thought it was great. Even though the subject of infertility is very serious, this book brings a bit of humour to the all experience of IFV.  I love it, thank you for the suggestion! My husband should read it too!
How are you anyway?
I feel like the weather!
All the best
Doremouse


----------



## KITTY1231

bp have you started your injections yet 

i started last night and iam sorry to say got myself in a whole state before it 
i knew i had to do the injection my self as dh i away at the weekend he is going to liverpool for the last match of the season and has it booked for ages so i knew it would have to be me doing it it took me forever to stick in the needle but once i done that it was grand 
up tomorow morning at 745 i do my injections at 7 after tea time i find it easier do you have to take them the same time every day
hope everyone else is okay


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Doremouse,

Welcome to F.F  . I was at Craigavon support group but cant think who you are   , Think its the ole drugs messing with my memory  .

B.P, How you getting on hun?  

Loopy, great that you have started stimms  , I wont be long behind you girls   

Kitty, how did your second jab go?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi, 

well done kitty on your first jab, so your doing 2 a day is that right?  I'll be doing mine myself as I want to do them in the mornings and most mornings DP is away to work before im even up , so im aiming for 7am, you asked about times, this is something they never said to me, I assumed it was the same time every day, but then they said not to inject before scans, so obviously you can hold off 

Doremouse welcome-I wasn't at the meeting but am thinking either your very quiet/small or where sitting near the door, or maybe your called Doreen  Just trying to help out ole Glitter her memory is defo going  ...........like my own.

Well Glitter, im holding up, thanx for asking, can't believe im jabbing tomorrow , seems like im finally doing something, so i've all my supplies, juice, nuts, waterbottle, all ready for stimming, also got myself just earlier there a pair of long red socks from TK. Maxx, as Zita West says red and orange are the colours for fertility, so every scan, e/c, e/t I intend on wearing them  im sure the dr's will be looking at me, but their going to be my lucky socks    , im sure they've seen and heard worse, I hope .
Hows your jabs going-your not long behind me, it'll fly in they'll we'll be PUPO


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> also got myself just earlier there a pair of long red socks from TK. Maxx, as Zita West says red and orange are the colours for fertility, so every scan, e/c, e/t I intend on wearing them


    B.P, You gave me an awful laugh reading that  . You might start off a new trend!!! Think I might get a pair too, if you cant beat them, join them, eh   .

Where did you buy the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts hun? I will be stocking up soon myself  

Good for you doing your own jabs, I just couldn't do them myself   . I think youre a very brave woman


----------



## andreaj81

bp   loving your red socks...every little helps!!! your ticker has finally changed! woohoo!!


----------



## Babypowder

well you know Glitter if they'd have had orange I would have got them and wore one of each.........though Social services may have been called at that point  so red it is, least they'll remember me 

I say get a pair  Honestly Zita says Blue is for calmness and red and orange the other.

I got my nuts in Holland and Barrett, big bag £4, and the pineapple juice from M&S........'its not just any juice its Pineapple juice' lol re:advert 
Asda does the pineapple juice aswell in a bottle both not from concentrate, and I got a couple of cartons(only because it was buy one Get OneFree) of the INNOCENT smoothies, they have one whole pineapple juiced into some of them, so got those ones for extra-Tescos is doing those.


----------



## Babypowder

Hey andrea,

Yip you have to get red socks too-don't leave me on my own , they are actually ski socks, so their long and there was a white pair with them on offer for £3-was £12 but think the skiing season is over .

Yes changed my ticker and deleted everything,so had to put my wee blinkies back up .


----------



## Babypowder

Really grils you have to know me to know I get serious about things like 'The Socks'    my family are used to me being a little nuts, my goldfish died the other day and I was in a state, thinking it was a sign my tx was doomed as I let the fishy die  .

Ahh helps to be a little nuts doing tx


----------



## andreaj81

lol if i get red socks dh will disown me!!! lol he already thinks i've lost the plot!   i do have a nice red bra so i could wear it for the vibes   i know what you mean about being a little crazy about the wee things but atm thats all we can do to help us get our bfp...who cares if they work or not!


do you know why it has 2 be brazil nuts we eat?  if it only for the protein i might go for pistachio nuts instead cos they have lots protein too, im not a fan of brazil nuts. do they have something else in them tho? does the pineapple juice have 2 be not concentrate?

hey glitter hows you?


----------



## Babypowder

Brazil nuts and Pineapple both contain selenium-great fora plump womb lining-which is what you want.

And 'not from concentrate' is better as the ordinary contains enzymes that are bad from the process its gone underto make it concentrate.

Oh and red bra........ding dong you!


----------



## andreaj81

oh i didn't know that -cheers    i'll maybe use the brazil nuts 2 make choc nut sundaes thats  bound 2 make them tasty!


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



GLITTERGIRL
LIA G
ANDREA J

STIMMERS 

LOOPYONE
BABYPOWDER
KITTY
MOLLY777

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

LOOPYBUD


----------



## andreaj81

im on the list! woohoo! (easily pleased i know!   )

hows everyone today?!

bp welldone on your first jab!!!


----------



## Mamabud

You girls are all nuts lol.  I'm sitting here laughing away to my-self - good PMA that's what's it all about (practice what you preach doll!)

I hope you are all ok, and coping ok with the injections.  I always found it difficult to prime the pen, then after that it was ok.

2 ww is dragging in.  I have a wedding on Friday, on which I am bridesmaid, so I'm looking forward to that!

Have a nice evening, L


----------



## galaxy girl

hey all,
finally got AF monday and phoned Royal - this time they have a space so I will be joining you all on day 21!!!!!

Doormouse - good to see you joined - of course I know who you are and so does Glitter - (it was the person we were talking to in the car park glitter - who came without DH though he is usually there!) You should also go onto NI girl's - go to the last page and post from there!
Hope everyone is good.


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxy girl, delighted you will be joining us soon     , great news hun   . Thanks for that little reminder who Doormouse is, honestly I think Im loosing my marbles on these drugs  .

Doormouse, welcome again , don't be afraid to join in with us on here, all the girls are great. Any more news from Origin yet?  you hear some news soon from them


----------



## niceday1971

honestly I think Im loosing my marbles on these drugs  .


Hi Glitter I just thought  you were like that all the time    

If I dont hear news soon I a considering going to see the woman that reads the angel cards, what do you think?

hello doormouse I was also at Craigavon meeting with my DH we were sitting beside you! 

Great news galaxy girl that you are finally going to start your treatment hopefully I wont be long behind you, hopefully July.

Lxt


----------



## Babypowder

Galaxy great news, your getting started.

 im starting to worry about ole Glitter and these drugs, she'll be wearing a tracking device next so DH can find her when she gets lost 
Only joking Glitter


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies!
galaxygirl so pleased your joining us   

glad to hear im not the only one who has lost the plot! lol tho im not sure i can blame it all on the drugs...i wasn't much better before i started!

doremouse  glad you enjoyed the meeting with the girls. where are you in your tx atm?

bp hows the jabs goin? only 4 sleeps til your scan! woohoo


----------



## Babypowder

andreaj81 said:


> bp hows the jabs goin? only 4 sleeps til your scan! woohoo


Jabs going well, was up like a lark this morn  im so excited, have a wee bit of a shooting pain in my right ovary,  its nothing to worry about-that ovary was much bigger in size thatn the other, and has scarring from where the tube met it, and my tubes where in such a state-the scaring had started to spread, Proff Mclure told me this, but didn't say it was a worry or that.


----------



## andreaj81

hopefully its just a sign that they're doin the trick n getting things moving i've read other girls mentioning cramps n pain around their ovaries so heres hoping its a good sign for lots of follies


----------



## Babypowder

Hopefully it is Andrea, though I didn't think the drugs would work that fast  had my hot water bottle stuck to it last night as it was shooting away  ahh well see what happens,
I was lol at another thread-its that Your Opinions one, theres a bit where girls give tips for a pos+ result and one girl said she wore orange knickers    obviously read the same as me..........wonder where she got them  might try that too.


----------



## Babypowder

Loopyone, how are you getting on with stimming?

Any advice or tips? Whens your final scan?


----------



## galaxy girl

Phoned Royal today as fed up waiting for schedule and Dh and i had a bright idea that we could go away on holiday during the mammoth 6 week down reg everyone has - if we knew it def. would be 6 weeks! So ec will be 3 rd August!!  feels a bit more real now. however nurse did say they don't recomend going away during treatment. . I said even if just down regging she in the end agreed if we go early enough it wil be OK!! WHOO HOO - so end of june we will try and get away somewhere for a week. will help to pass the time before stimms hopefully - though im scared I'll be feeling headachy and crap the entire time.

Anyway it is all happening , eventually we get our NHS go. I am going to get big on the healthy eating from here on in. Will need to get more fertility plus for women too and pineapple juice and i read somewhere that purple grape juice is good too - so I'm going to give that a whirl.

Hope all stimmers etc re doing well!!


----------



## Cate1976

I can underdstand them not reccommending going away once stims start but to say not to go away during dr is odd. If you stick to safer areas then I don't see the problem.


----------



## andreaj81

galaxy girl woohoo glad you got  your  dates! where you gonna go on hols? im so jealous, wish we were headin somewhere. it'll be just what you both need 2 pass the time!

hows everyone else?


----------



## KITTY1231

evening ladies 

i only have internet when i am at my mums so sorry if i havent been in touch getting on grand with the injections dont even think about it now when doing up this friday for final scan and e/c on monday will let you know when it is i feel really bloated today and can feel my jeans a bit tighter i ahve pain in my left side any suggestions how to ease this

hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## andreaj81

kitty i think your allowed to uoonse a hot water bottle for pain up until ec...perhaps that would help?! hope it eases soon   not long to go now!


----------



## KITTY1231

thanks andrea will try that tonight and see if it helps


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Kitty,

Just wanted to 2nd what andrea said, Hot water bottle helps with the pain, I too am swollen today, could hardly get my work unifrom on , its cerainly not pleasant.

Hey are you booked infor 1st for e/c? I am, final scan Friday aswell , maybe see you up there


----------



## Babypowder

, thats great Loopyone,       for lots of little eggies, my mums coming with me on Tues, so I will be in and out-ive told her no-one talks in the waiting room, so don't be striking up random conversations 

Gos knows what she'd say ,           to you for Tues.


----------



## Mamabud

Kitty, Bp and Loopyone - it's hard to believe that you are nearly there - I pray that everything goes according to plan.  Good luck!


----------



## lia.g

Loopyone, great news hope everything goes well on Tuesday


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, B.P, Kitty, wishing you all the best for scans, e.c, etc,           .

Lia, not long for us either,    .


----------



## lia.g

I know glitter, start my patches and tablets tomorrow then scan on 5th June.  When is yours?


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, I start stimms this friday , first scan is 3 June, hopefully E.C on 10 June if all goes according to plan  . So glad I'll have you for company  

Bought my Brazil nuts and Pineapple juice today, I really am giving this TX my all this time. Here's hoping it good news for all us NI girls


----------



## shaz2

Loopyone, B.P and Kitty, and everyone in tx all the best for scans, e.c, and et. drink loads of water girls and i will be prayinf for use all...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  especially for use all...                                                                                                                     .


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls
well i finally got my ivf schedule on sat, i start D.R on the 4th june and E.C is planned for the 5th august.
Does anyone know if i have to take the drugs with me? (They have been haunting me from the fridge from march!) lol

I have a Pre-treatment app on 3rd june and it says in the letter to collect your drugs first but as i have mine already not sure what to do. Cant believe i got my offer for treatment in march but it will be 5th august before E.C. It seems the royal are still as messed up as always grrrrrrr!! 

Goodluck to all at whatever stage of treatment your at! x

Take care Nikki


----------



## shaz2

nikki,

congrats on finally getting started, that was terrible to be called in march and to not get started till june!!  . Ive just got my letter to start on junes af now as well..x


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls

Thanks loopy wonder if i will need another bottle of spray ive only got 2 but as i,m D.R for 2 months i may need more, guess they will let me know at the appointment. Hows your treatment going?

Thanks Shaz2  and Congrat,s on getting your letter.  the royal really need to get their act together its an nightmare. goodluck with your treatment. 

Take care all  Nikki


----------



## andreaj81

big day 2moro girlies!!!!!

and bigs hugs to all


----------



## galaxy girl

Nikki - i got the same letter and have the same timescale. Think EC is 3 rd August . Good to have a cycle buddy!! think ladyhex will also be cycling at the same time. roll on august!


----------



## andreaj81

how is everyone keeping?

hows our pupo ladies? m777 n loopone hope your looking after yourselves  

bp n kitty good luck for 2moro     

can i ask when did you ladies start getting bad side effects from d/r? i've had a few but nothing major, nite sweats n spotting since af but thats it. im 2 1/2 weeks into d/r now. not that im complaining....just asking out of interest


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls, 

Some bad news, unfortunately kitty didnt get no eggs today, as use all can imagine her and her dh are totally devastated, she is totally cried out and didnt feel like she could face FF today so asked me to let use all know. Girls keep her and her dh in your thoughts and prayers....

many thanks

shaz xx


----------



## glitter girl

To you Kitty  , Im so sorry hun


----------



## shaz2

ladies,

kitty has asked me to thank use all for your kind words and support she said to let use all know her and her dh really appreciate it and that she will try and get back on towards the weekend..xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Nikki... i will be dr the same time as you my ec is 28th july so its good to know we can moan to each other    
Well i have to phone on sun to see when i start the dreaded injections eeeekkkk not looking forward to that one lol but i am sure i will be fine dh said he would do them for me but i think i would be better doing them my self 
so i will be on ff none stop for the next couple of months lol will be doing all your heads in  

KITTY loads of bigs hugs for you and dh look after yourselfs xxx

Galaxy girl... They said the same to me, i wanted to go away during dr but they told me no , i am so dissapointed cause i just found alot of family i didnt know i had and my GGGg grandfather was a very famous man he started the workers union in 1834 and they hold a festival in dorset for him every year i so wanted to go it would have taken my mind of things , but will have to wait till next year ,


----------



## glitter girl

Morning all, Just a quick post from me before I head into work. Had first scan this morning, Dr Traub said evrything looked fine  , back up next mon for final scan, then EC next Wed  .


----------



## Mamabud

That's great news gliiter girl.  Only one week to e c.  It only seems like yesterday that babypowder and you were on the really long d/r!  All the very best for next week - it will be a rollercoaster of emotions.


----------



## andreaj81

glitter glad your scan went well!!! roll on wed!  have a good day at work


----------



## niceday1971

Glitter everything crossed for you!


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter just posted on the other thread-asking when your scan was , but I see it was today brilliant news everything looks good, roll on next week                       to you.


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy, Time will fly by for you too hun, before you know it you will have joined pregnancy board and we wont be long behind you, *POSITIVE THINKING ALL * *THE WAY *           .


----------



## galaxy girl

great news glitter - glad scan went well. 

Sweetchilli - I'm for going on holiday!!! i've down regged 3 times before on injections and 3 times (for IUI ) on spray and see no reason why i can't go! having said that i am down regging for 6 weeks and 3 days and am trying to fill the time - you are with origin aren't you? so yours will be a smaller time frame and they scan you at the end of down regg which the royal don't.


----------



## andreaj81

bp im sending as much pma n babydust as i can muster for et


----------



## Babypowder

andrea and all the other girls.


----------



## andreaj81




----------



## MISSY97

Anyone starting tx after their june period? I just got my offer letter in last weekend, just posted it today back again??

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

missy im starting on junes af which will be due near end of month...


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies

loopyone since no one has told ya off yet...    lol are you goin mad already? 1 wk down only another few sleeps 2 go  

missy you'll have the lovely sweetchilli for company in june


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe gthanks andrea     

Hi missy i am starting in june i have to phone on sun ( oh i cant wait )
What time in june


----------



## galaxy girl

I had my treatment appt yesterday - for once I didn't have to que for the car park. appt was at half nine and I arrived at 8.30 - but I have it on authority from someone who works at the royal that you need to get into the car park before nine and I didn't know how bad traffic would be. so had a nice relaxed cup of tea and sat in an EMPTY waitng room for half an hour. nurse was lovely and chatted through everything with me for ages. had to get more spray - as Loopy did. roll on first spray on sunday!!! 

Hope everyone is doing good. how are the PUPO girls?? 

what about Nikki and Ladyhex - when do you both start to spray??


----------



## nikki289

Hi  Everyone hope you are all well, I dont post often so have a bit to catch up with. 

Galaxy girl i had my pre treatment app on wed and started the dredded spray on thurs it was a bit of a let down lol after waiting so long to start it it was over in a sec and that was it, Tastes icky but thanks to loopyone(i think) i got some cherry airwaves and they dont make it taste so bad. Think i would be more excited about starting if my E.C was sooner,(its not untill 5 aug). 

B.P Congrats on being PUPO sending you loads of positive vibes! 

Loopyone   lol and thanks for the tip on the airwaves, 

Thanks girls reading up on here,s the only thing keeps me sane your a great bunch!

Nikki x


----------



## glitter girl

Well girls, had my final scan this morning, Dr  mc Dreamy    , how cute is he!!   He looks like a younger version of Barack Obama 

E.C has been put back to thursday as he reckons I havnt stimulated enough at this stage and the extra day could make all the difference , noticed he wrote down 16mm on left side. I would prefer to wait one more day and get good quality eggs. Just wondered if EC is thursday when do you reckon ET will be? I forgot to ask the nurse


----------



## andreaj81

glitter i just asked on the other thread when your next scan was! lol glad it went well...hopefully he's right n the extra day makes the difference


----------



## shaz2

loopy pm for ye chick...xx

glitter brill news and hopefuly that wee extra day will be well worth it...xx


----------



## cat0208

Hi girls.  Dont post much as not started treatment yet but try to keep up to date on how you all doing.  Loving all the positive vibes at the mo!

I have appt at RFC on wed re starting first iui but af came last nite/this morning and i'm worried now that they wont let me start this month? Any advice anyone? Obviously wed will be day 3 and i really dread them telling me that i cant start til next month. tempted to tell them af shows on tue...what you reckon? feel like i'm so near yet still so far!

trying to keep things in perspective tho as one of my bfs niece aged 12 was finding out 2day if her cancer is treatable! am afraid to ring to find out!!

Hope you all well esp those PUPO and on 2ww.  all ur   works for you all

Cat x


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe cat AF is a ***** it never comes when you need it to and when you dont want it it comes , you cant win , but i hope you get started this month its the waiting that drives you mad   
I dont know about telling them that but the rest of the girls will know to tell the truth i thought about lieing about my AF to just to get started but i decided against it 
Hope you friends niece will be ok hun ,     for a full recovery ,Poor wee thing she is so young it makes you think !!!!
All the best of luck hun


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there girls

Shaz2 and Sweetchilli good to have company cycling, i posted my letter last week day 21 will be 24th June.... What are your dates??

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey missy im not due af till around 22nd so day 21 will be july some time...


----------



## MISSY97

Not to far apart at least.  Do you know when the rfc call you to get your meds

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

missy u will probably get called about 5 days before meds due to start..x


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks


----------



## IGWIN79

missy i start injections 28th of july when are you starting


----------



## Babypowder

LoopyOne said:


>


Hope these vibes are as sticky as the emmbies     , Loopy sure the  haven't been out


----------



## glitter girl

Hey BP, How you getting on hun?        and        to you  .

Welcome back Missy, glad you will be starting again soon


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter, im going a bit  , such af cramps, I've had them from et , so tomorrow marks the 1/2 way point and   and have told myself im going to chill for the 2nd week , didn't think i'd react like this, thought I had the PMA under control, but will have to get it back...             

You all set for 2moro?


----------



## Babypowder

Girls wonder can you help......was checking the date of my last AF and it was 14th (April) now I did have a second bleed as you may remember, but it wasn't really an AF (more to do with D/R forever)  just the thing is today is the 10th,  so im not due to test til the 18th (next Thurs)-I though they worked tx so that your period would naturally follow if you got a BFN whereas mine would be showing up 1/2 way through-not thats its going to     but can you understand what I mean


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, I think the drugs take control over your whole system so regardless of if TX works or not, your whole cycle would be messed up anyway, I dont think you can really judge future AF'S on the dates you previously had them on because of all the drugs if you know what I mean . I know last time when I got BFN my AF arrived day after test date but I have read that others have been dealyed and also some people dont even make it to test date as AF arrives early . Also it is not uncommon to have AF type pains after ET so try not to panic hun   It still  early days for you,     keep up that positive attitude, go and put on your red socks for some more encouragement      .


----------



## Babypowder

glitter girl said:


> go and put on your red socks for some more encouragement     .


         swear that made me bust out laughing-just what I needed, haven't been wearing them, I do have St. Gerard hanging above my bed-when I sleep, so hopefully he's doing his job


----------



## glitter girl

Its important to have a wee laugh BP, this is such a very testing time  . I dont have orange socks but I did make a poster from orange and red card for my bedroom wall, apparently this is great for positive visualisation, not sure if dp agrees, he took one look at it on the wall and shook his head, I do think he thinks Im loosing the plot but you know what I'll try ANYTHING. Ive been given so many prayers/novenas/medals you name it I have it, as I said Im prepared to try it all   . Keep your chin up hun


----------



## lia.g

Hey girls

Just popped on quickly. Back from transfer.  Went well, 2 healthy embryos on board so now begins the dreaded 2ww.  Just off to have accupuncture now.

Glitter - you're ec must be around now if I remember rightly so hoping it all goes well for you    I'm just laughing at your DH shaking his head at your poster.  Reminds me a lot of my DH with some of my ideas.  He just looks at me sometimes as if I'm somewhat distrubed  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals today  

Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, great news that your two wee frosties are back in, heres hoping they snuggle in nicely   

My E.C is tomorrow morning at 9am  ,    , not looking forward to it, but sure, needs must


----------



## shaz2

hi girls

lia well done on yer 2 healthy wee embies on board, take it easy now and stay positive...xxx    

glitter good luck in morning with ec, heres to loads of healthy wee eggies...xxx     

Girls whats the story with red and orange socks and posters etc


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls quick question

How many embryos are put back now in the rfc, is there still something about only one put back?? I see some of yous have had 2 put back too!!

Thanks

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey missy i think its only 1 if its the best of grades etc otherwise everyone still getting 2 back in!! is that rite ladies??..xx


----------



## IGWIN79

yep shaz think your right ,missy the way they are working it with me is if one is a top grade then only one back but if there not great then i get two back


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli i was thinking it was something like that...i still would prefer to have the 2 back no matter what...xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Yep me to i feel i would  have a better chance , i hope i can we will just have to wait and see


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> Girls whats the story with red and orange socks and posters etc


Shaz, according to Zita West, the colours Red and Orange are great for encouraging fertilty, BP got herself red socks and I made a silly wee poster with red and orange card for my bedroom wall, apparently this encourages positive visualisation, anythings worth a try at this stage of the game I say, whether it has a positive outcome we may never know. When DP noticed my poster on the wall he just shook his head , I reckon he thinks Ive lost the plot, he may be right   , I blame the drugs


----------



## MISSY97

Girls i really would prefer to have 2 put back too..... 

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

re. SET ,was talking this through with the nurse. depends on your age and wether you have had un successful cycles before or not.

Glitter - good luck for tomorrow !! wil be thinking about you.

News on me is that I spent Sunday forgetting to take my spray ! What is wrong with me - I was an hour late every time. So I then set my alarm to go off at 8.00, 12.00, 4.00, and 8.00. so im now on track. ( i hope!)


----------



## lmk

hey glitter girl, be careful with your times hun, you are not supposed to leave more than 9 hours between your sniffs (so i was told by nurse at rfc)  if i was you i'd re-shuffle the times a little just to be sure. but do whats best for you xx


----------



## lmk

sorry galaxy girl  i meant to type, soooo sleepy   night night all xxx


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon ladies, hope everyone is good.
Just wondering if I can gate crash your thread?? After finally realising that a miracle is not going to happen 
we have bitten the bullet and are due to start with Origin the week after next. Start d/r on 21st June and e/c scheduled
for 22 July. I am now officially a total basket case and I haven't even started treatment yet, I dread to think what lies ahead  

So, any advice you ladies could give would be very much appreciated, can't quite figure out the whole pineapple juice and brazil nut thing......when should I take these and how much?

Thanks in advance

Bumble Bee


----------



## IGWIN79

Bumble bee i am at origins and not far behind you in treatment i start dr on the 28th of june and ec on the 28 july 
hang in there hun its not easy but everyone on hear is great so if you need to ask any questions fire away or if you need a good moan     were all good listeners to,


----------



## shaz2

welcome bumble bee... you have come to the right place cause we are all basket cases on here at some stage or another...lol...xx


----------



## galaxy girl

huh - I told the nurse at the royal the times I meant to take the spray and she said was ok?? will go back and check written stuff. suppose I could do  8, 1, 5, and 10??


----------



## andreaj81

only 2 more sleeps til i start stimms n i have 2 say im startin to freak a little bit. haven't really givin d/r a second thought but its getting close now


----------



## glitter girl

andreaj81 said:


> only 2 more sleeps til i start stimms n i have 2 say im startin to freak a little bit. haven't really givin d/r a second thought but its getting close now


Andrea you will be fine hun, stimms is ok, you have nothing to worry about, not long to go now to you get started


----------



## andreaj81

cheers glitter   its not so much the stimms thats worrying me its that it mens its closer to what happens afterwards if that makes sense...i think cos i want it so bad im afraid of getting closer to the time n finding out it hasn't worked

you enjoying being PUPO? how dp is taking care of you


----------



## glitter girl

Andrea I know exactly what you mean . I was the same, I counted down the days to transfer, was so excited but when yesturday arrived, the realisation of it all suddenly hit me and I was like OMG, This is it  , scary stuff  .

D.P has been great, hes at work so Im all on my lonesome, fed up resting already but i know it must be done    Day time tv is just awful


----------



## neena

hi girls

can i jump in here too? dh and i have been ttc for 2 years now, had one iui in feb, bfn, and now we're about to start our first ivf cycle. 

it's still a while away (sometimes i feel like it's years away, and sometimes i feel like it's coming up very soon). going on the pill later this week when af arrives, and starting sniffing on 12 july, e/r and e/t on 3/4 and 6/7 august.

feeling very strange about the ivf. sometimes i feel fine about it - it's a means to an end and it won't be as bad as i expect - and other times i am totally stressing out. and i think when i'm stressed i'm doubly upset because i feel bad about stressing out, like i'm losing a battle, or failing at being a total ivf star. feel like i should be able to cope with anything, and by being stressed i'm letting myself down. don't really want to admit it to anyone, and when i do i am thinking to myself 'oh god, what i cliche i am, getting upset about having to do ivf'. i know i need to allow myself to be stressed out, but somehow i had an image of myself as the ultimate 'cope-er', and it's so disappointing when i'm not coping well...

anyone else have similar feelings, or am i a freako??!


----------



## andreaj81

hi neena! welcome to the group!!!  

yep i totally agree with everything you've said...an i know all the other girls will too! its strange that some days it all washes over your head and don't give it a 2nd thought n the next dat it all seems like too much. thats why i love my ff, i can keep the crazy moments for on here n nobody else needs to know! lol hopefully the time flys by until you get started and there's a lot of girls starting soon as well so you'll have lots of support    

glitter im so glad its not just me who feels that way makes me feel slightly more sane! lol   so glad dp is taking good care of you and i totally know what you mean about daytime tv!!!! not good! lol that would explain why we're all on here all morning!


----------



## lmk

hi neena, i will be starting tx next month also. i think i'll be starting the ole spray 2nd july which is day 21! i'm just waiting on my schedule being sent out.  let the fun begin lol  !!
lisaxx


----------



## shaz2

Hi neena welcome to the nut house...lol..   ill be starting next month as well im just waiting for af to arrive.. I totally agree with all you said i was feeling like a nutter when i went through my first tx and still feel the same now 2 years on...lol..


----------



## neena

thanks gals. great to see a good few of us about to kick off.

can i ask what you are doing about work? are you taking much time off? my work is quite stressful at the moment but should be calming down shortly. but i'm still going to take time off for tx. at the moment i have the week between e/c and e/t off, but i'm thinking of taking more - a couple of days before and a couple after. i don't know what's best, don't know if i'd be better off being at work and busy (ish) - probably online more than anything else to be honest - or would i be better on the sofa with a box set of some tv series to keep me busy.

am hoping to get a med cert for the week of procedures, but have some leave that i could use for other days...

what's the general feeling? (sorry if this is something you've discussed before, haven't quite figured my way around here yet!)


----------



## jossy

hi girls

I am starting treatment in July at SIMS. Has anyone ever been on Decopeptil prior to the nasal spray? Am bit worried that AF won't come coz Decopeptil was a 3 month shot so will be really down reged..weird isn't it you spend months cursing AF then in Tx you really want it to come!  The best thing is not to think about it but it's hard....this site is great to get those thoughts out though .....

J


----------



## andreaj81

i started stimms today, getting there slowly but surely


----------



## neena

good luck with the stimms, andrea!

jossy, i don't know anything about decopeptil - what's it for?


----------



## jossy

Hi neena

decopeptil is like the pill sends ovaries to sleep, they gave it to me after laporoscopy and fibroid removal so that my endometriosis stays away and causes no more havoc before treatment. Think it has a down reg effect so I'll already be partly down regged before the bursulen (is that how it is spelt?).
J


----------



## neena

ah... it's amazing the things they can do, isn't it, when you think about it... 

i'm learning loads!


----------



## jossy

Neena - yes it is amazing but confusing too!

Andrea- how are the stimms going, does it have any side effects?

J


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Any of you girls having tx at the rfc?

I am and got my letter to send in june af, i did this and was to start on 23rd of june but they phoned on friday to say they have too many for e/c which would now fall in september so i would have to downreg too long so i have been put back another month have to phone when next af arrives.... Madness i was all syked up ready to go but i should have known better with the rfc....  Anyone else experience this

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon missy
i got my letter to start ivf on august period but i havent even got may or june's period     . im up on the 2nd july for appt, will ask if they can do anything about it .  

sorry i cant help with you question, i do know there is alot of us going to start really soon and even more on the aug period


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies

af turned up today on time at last so roll on 3 weeks time.............let the madnessssssssss beginnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.......lolllllllllllll


----------



## galaxy girl

missy - happened to me . only with aprils af.


----------



## Ladyhex

hello girls can i join this thread now as i will be starting in august hopefully


----------



## shaz2

aww missy im also to start on junes af which ive just taken.....i take it im going to be put back as well!!!...aww im so up set now ive been put back and back since was first called in january!!    ....can i ring rfc with  details of af or do i have to send letter in??

welcome ladyhex...xx


----------



## lmk

shaz so happy af arrived on time for you hun    you have to send letter in pet

andrea nearly there mrs, i used a electric heat pad up to ec but not after transfer

galaxy girl how are you and the sniffin going now  

missy so sorry you have been put off for another month  

welcome ladyhex  

jossy and neena how are you girls? 

bumble bee i believe you started dr today am i right?  how are you?

lisa


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk yea me i made it    didn't think i would have ever make it 
Shaz glad your AF made appearance on time


----------



## shaz2

girls im really freaking out now......


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz


----------



## shaz2

im gonna ring rfc in morning and send of my letter and im just gonna ask straight out am i going to be delayed another month!!

sorry girls for the me me me  feak out post... ...x


----------



## lmk

aw shaz dont be sorry, just your run of luck has been sh1tty, ring them and get your peace of mind


----------



## shaz2

thanks lmk. gonna ring first thing...xx


----------



## lmk

hope all is ok will check in tomorrow night off to bed......... hate mondays 
sweet dreams all xx


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz dont be sorry    hopefully you get a straight answer from them


----------



## shaz2

thanks ladyhex,    good nite all sweet dreams...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Shaz don't be panicking yet, mine was at the beginning of the month so your 3 weeks after me so you might be ok, sorry didn't want to panic anyone!!!!!     Let us know how you get on!!!

Hi to the rest of you guys. 

Missy


----------



## neena

shaz, really hope it works out for you and you get sorted this morning. let us know, eh?

af arrived late last night so i'm on the pill now. dh will be v disappointed, i know he was pinning loads of hopes on this last natural cycle, not that it would work now if it hadn't worked before, but he was just really hoping we weren't going to have to do this. he's finding it really hard... he was away last night so i haven't told him about af yet. poor him, i can already see his face falling...

nx


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girl,s hope your all doing well at whatever stage of treatment your all at.
I know how you girls feel about getting treatment posponed i got my offer letter in march for april af,
when i sent the letter of with aprils af i got a phone call to say i would be down regging for to long and to wait untill mays af, so i rang when mays af arrived and started down regging on 4th june but ec is not untill august 5th so i,m DR for almost 9 weeks,
I have a question maybe someone could help with..... my af was due last monday and didnt arrive. On thursday i had spotting and thought af had arrived still spotting on friday nothing on sat or sunday and spotting again today, so do i count this as af or not? my schedule says if i dont have af by 27th july to ring the royal. at my pre treatment app the nurse said i should only have 1 more af in june and i should not have af in july. God i,m so confussed by all this lol

Ive now been dr for 19 days and not had many symtoms few hot flushes few headaches, i read somewhere that the spray should last for 15 days if you spray 4 times a day but i,m still on my 1st bottle and theres maybe a 1/4 left maybe i,m not doing it right!!! 

How are you all getting on? or am i the only maniac!! 

thanks girls and i wish you all the luck in the world! x nikki (lurker)


----------



## lmk

nikki, dont worry about the spray, i was left with nearly a full bottle! as for af i would ring up and query that so it would put your mind at ease. i only had 1 af durin dr, so that is right what you were told.  lucky you not many syptoms, i was a maniac  ! 

shaz did you ring hun?

As for me girls no schedule yet  , hope i'm not delayed.  got my receipt for payment quick tho and it was cleared out of the account quick too  
lmkxx


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz how did you get on today with ringing the RFC


----------



## lmk

girls,still no schedule for me  i will ring tomorrow as day 21 is thurs next week . help!! 
lmkxx


----------



## lmk

morning!
rang rfc and i was told schedule is still with the nurses and they will ring me when it's ready to be collected.  not sure when it will be ready, i explained day 21 is next thurs my reply was they'll be in touch. so still no further forward. am i being too impatient? just want to plan my days off as work is hectic and it means cover can be sorted.  sorry for the me me me post i'm just so anxious and want to get started  .

lisaxx


----------



## Ladyhex

RFC they have no idea have they really    hopefully you get word soon lmk 

im up on thursday for the first appt after getting my golden ticket lol


----------



## shaz2

hey girls

quick post, hows everyone doing?? ive app thursday week up in rfc then start tx that saturday, still have no schedule out though!! anyone get theres yet??

xx


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz im up this thursday at 3.20 will this appt just be bloods ? what else can i expect ?


----------



## lmk

hi all,

shaz i have to pick up schedule after visiting the pharmacy tomorrow, last time it was posted.  i might be different as i'm paying.
l
adyhex you'll have bloods done a quick in and out 10 mins does it, you'll receive your schedule in a few days after, you'll then have to pick up your drugs from the pharmacy in a bright green bag, then have your training of how to use the drugs.  then its sniff sniff sniff sniff!!!  

OMG round 2 ding ding.  if i'm honest i'm scared sh1tle$$, been snapping at dh over petty things, but thank god he's a 100% behind me and lets me tear on wee dote.  so glad i have all you guys to share and compare!

thank you so much, love and big (((hugs))) to you all xx


----------



## lmk

well ladies i'm offically on dr started today yeehah..... but it's a long one i'm sniffing an extra 3+ weeks than last time, i asked why and was told that there is so many patients now and still not enough staff   where the extra funding  .  if all goes to plan i'll be having ec 26 aug and hopefully et 28 aug! shaz2 and ladyhex cant wait to you join me and any1 else!!
lmkxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey imk i was put back a month as i would have been downreg too long now have to wait for july period.... Will be about 4 weeks behind you...

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Awwwwww Missy just wanted to say Lauren is soooooooooooo cute ,you must feel so proud showing her off  Are you coming to Tinyfeet next week we have an acupunturist coming to talk to us.


----------



## MISSY97

Emak thanks my wee miracle...Yeah hope to make it, dh said he will look after lauren.  Does everyone take there dh's or will i be the lonely one.... What time??

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

brill missy!  my dh isn't comin either so you'll not be alone


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,just want to add that mine wont be there too........who's bringing the wine?


----------



## lmk

me loopybud is driving


----------



## lmk

but i'll not be having any


----------



## Mamabud

Ha Ha Imak!!!


----------



## shaz2

alcohol free zone now ladies....lol.. ...missy my dh wont be there either..and wee lauren is a wee stunner...xx

well lmk looks like ill be joining you next week but ,my god august for ec and et is while far away!!!   Ah well suppose at least we will be started anyways...im up next thursday so probably just collect schedule when up!!

hows everyone doing??


----------



## Ladyhex

i was up the day at RFC for bloods and explained about my periods not coming every month.  the nurse told me if i dont have a period by the end of august ( 3 days before the end of month) i have to ring and they will get me up in sept to do a scan, then give me something to bring it on    it will be xmas before i start    

no drink shaz what will you do     
lmk as shaz said you have started and thats what counts


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi girls i hoped i could join you all,i peek at the Ni girls sometime but glad some of you are having treatment around the same time as me.I picked up my drugs for fet on the 11th august.i start my injections on the 12th July.we're very excited and soooooooo frightened as well but sure if your not in! we have two pre nuc embies and pray they thaw. we live in hope.i wish you all well.......Tracey


----------



## lmk

hey girlies, i know its good that i have started, thankyou  
ladyhex hope af doesnt play games with you  
shaz yeeehah starting next week   
hi nena, nicky and missy   how are you girls?
loopybud cheeky cheeky


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh girls i forgot i am now in here with yous    imk when is your et sheculed for


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli it wont be long for you now   
lmk i hope not, but the witch will do what she wants lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex hope your AF shows up for you hun , it never does when you want it to will do loads of AF dances for ya


----------



## Ladyhex

omg i love the family guy lol


----------



## neena

ewww! peter griffin dancing!!!

still STILL waiting to start D/R. feel like i'm going a bit mental, but there ya go...

thank goodness it's the weekend.

nx


----------



## MISSY97

Neena where are you having tx?

Hi to everyone else??

Missy xx


----------



## neena

am in dublin, so at the sims clinic.  it's great, i'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## MISSY97

good luck neena

missy xx


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli my ec is 26 aug et 28caug hopefully


----------



## MISSY97

Imk are you at rfc??

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

sure am   when do you start?


----------



## MISSY97

Was to be the 21st june but waiting now for af to arrive any day so probably the end of july now

Missy xx


----------



## IGWIN79

oh its very quiet on here now i have started , yous must have known i was coming          OJOJ

who else is cycling  the min  anyone in or around the same time as me 

ec 28 july
et 31 july 
test date 15 aug


----------



## Ladyhex

omg sweetchilli you have all dates are you not really scared now lol  

i keep forgetting about this wee thread


----------



## IGWIN79

Yea i am terrified , but not of the tx , i am worring if i will be able to cope if things dont go my way that the only thing i am thinking about at the min


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk 

im on long tx as well with ec an et been september!! so 6 weeks of sniffing for me starting on saturday!!


----------



## IGWIN79

bet your glad to get started shaz , 6 weeks of sniffing that is long but i bet it will fly in 
all the best of luck hun !!!


----------



## lmk

shaz2, glad you've got started pet. sorry for laughin but just thinkin of us on wed night when i said i hoped you'd be on the long run sorry  .  sure we can be psycho together, god love the next tiny feet meeting lol! what dates have you got for ec et?

missy when do you pick up drugs/start? i'm at rfc.

emak hows the pill popping?

sweetchilli hows you?

neena and gt hows it goin girls?

ladyhex any sign of af?


----------



## shaz2

thanks lmk im now part of the mad brigade...lol...meetings on for next month so we can be nutters together...lol..xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

Hello to everyone, I really missed you all!  Just to let you know I'm back from sunny Florida chilled out and really relaxed.  AF arrived as scheduled on 1 July.  I left the letter with my mum to post off.  We still haven't got a reply but I am not expecting any word cause of the holidays till next week.  Im a wrecked reading all the posts! So looks like I will be starting pretty soon.  Bit peeved that the DR is still so long but at least the ball is now finally rolling.

Lx


----------



## neena

hi gals, 

started DR today, all went well with my 7am sniff, so i'm happy! it's sunny just now between the showers so i'm going to head out and get a bite of breakfast from the local deli.

hope yo're all well. take care.

nx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Just to let ya know.......... Im awaiting Aug AF to get started DR'ing again for FET.  Im kind of estimating that if I get AF at start of Aug which I hope that ET could be OCT.......how long roughly did you all have to wait from satr of sniffing to ET on your schedules?

SB


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Sweetchilli just realised I misread your post and your test date is 15th Aug.......that will not be long going round! This is you time.........I can feel it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli are testing 15 aug ? if so mrs thats my mums birthday it will bring you  luck lol 

sunbeam glad to have you back there is alot of us starting on aug period


----------



## IGWIN79

hi everyone 

Ladyhex yep mines on the 15 th aug , i could use all the luck i can get !!! when are you expecting you AF to turn up?? so i can do plenty of AF dances for ya and some nice pictures to go with it    

Sunbeam yea hopefully it will fly ,through it has so far , it wont be long till you start as well roll on aug for you and ladyhex 

thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies , i need as much as possible i am not the most positive person "i am trying to be" 

Imk ... I am great hun how are you , and how is the sniffing going ??


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli,sniffing is goin ok, really snappy today af is working on me an driving me  . has anyone broke out in spots, my face and body is firece. not a good look  .  my goodness time is flying for you honey i'm so happy for you (secretly jealous tho  ) lol!

ladyhex hows you honey? any sign of the  

sunbeam, welcome back to the madness  , sniffing started for me 1jul and ec is 26 aug hopefully   

neena well done on starting dr, let the fun times begin  

emak and shaz2 hows you both?

niceday welcome back wheres our pressies   , i bet you bought me mickey ears lol! hope you get started soon too

love an hugs to u all and to any1 i forgot to mention      lmk


----------



## IGWIN79

imk i know what you mean by snapping i have had a headache for the last two days and am really tired all the time , none of the family know we are doing this and there all calling me grumpy   which is annoying me so much feel like screaming at them  
hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for both of us


----------



## lmk

me too big (((hug))), hope that makes u feel a little better!
think i'll be in good form tomorrow as i'm off yipppeeee. i know what you mean about every1 calling you grumpy, i've just became a hermit can't be ar$ed putting on a front and answering why me an dh aren't having a drinks/going out. dh has became a nerd he goes fishing now and loves it, i think he needs timeout it's hard on them too.


----------



## IGWIN79

dh has became a nerd he goes fishing now    
i know want you mean about being a hemit  , i think everyone knows theres something going on , i went to a party today and everyone was asking why i wasnt drinking , i was waiting for one of them to ask if i was preg , i could see it in there faces , like you say we stay in so we dont have to put on a front anymore 
Enjoy your day of tomorrow !!!!
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow hun big hugs for you to


----------



## lmk

thanks hun, so happy its not train spotting he got into lol!!! keep up the


----------



## niceday1971

lmk said:


> niceday welcome back wheres our pressies  , i bet you bought me mickey ears lol! hope you get started soon too


Lmk your very funny, yeah I brought home Minnie Mouse ears with a red bow that I am going to wear before my egg collection! Ha Ha.

Couldn't bring home any pressies had no room left after I packed away all the PMA and relaxation I have brought home!

Good luck with the sniffing, I hoping to get injections, fingers crossed.

Lx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

lmk sniffing not going good here either   ive also got spots plus havent been sleeping have constant headache and at nite i have cramps in leg again plus im like a bloody sauna, last nite i had to shower at 3am an change the bed i was that sweaty!! i never had all this the last time!!mood really bad and i just dont no why!!  

sorry girls had to red me chest!!  

so hows everyone?? did use all have a good weekend? any scandal de make me laugh!!!...lol..

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

shaz im the same as you felling like poo lol have had a headache for the last three days its starting to drive me mad oh i am feeling so down now !!! but its not long till i start stimms going for scan on wed so hopefully start then , fingers crossed
hope you feel better sooon hun and the side affects dont last two long


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

How is everyone, just got back was away in the caravan since thursday to try and relax... Tx schedule arrived when we were away start dr on 28 july till 3rd september ec 15 september all being well.  Shaz when is your ec penciled for....

imk pick up drugs on the 24th july.... Nervous now...

It seems yous are all havin quite a hard time dr hope it gets easier for yous all have this all a head of me...... ahhhhhhhhh!!

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Well girls hows my fellow cycle buddies doing ,you know something i actually keep forgetting that i am going through tx at the moment ,it just doesnt seem "real" compared with then last time .....long may this feeling last ,suppose if i was having to use the spray it may be a different story so girls i feel your pain      
Shaz dont be feeling bad hun we are all here for you "rant" all you like


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Missy

I think I will be starting soon too but haven't received my schedule yet.  I had my July AF on the 1 st, wot about you? Did you get your schedule cause your treatment was delayed?  I am just getting really anxious because I dont want to be delayed any more.


Lx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey niceday my af arrived 8th july phoned on the 9th and i think schedule must have arrived saturday or today... I think my schedule was sitting half done from when it was delayed last month so that is why i may have mine already, don't worry you know what the rfc is like always running last minute so don't panic yet?? 

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Missy

thanks for getting back to me so soon. yeah I know what you mean about the Royal!  Looks like we will be   buddies.  Your schedule should give me an idea of mine as I wait for it to arrive in the post.


Lx


----------



## MISSY97

It's good to have an idea when e/c will be at least...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

HI girls

Missy im due ec on the 7th of september all going well. happy days you got your schedule so now you can be nuts like the rest of us...lol...oj..xx

babypowder ill be   ing away for you hunny, stay positive and as someone else said those junior doctors sometimes dont no their **** from their elbows (so to speak..lol). stay strong..xx                          


bit confused!!  

few sites are saying reflexology is not recommended during tx and some are saying its perfectly safe!! 

anyone shed a bit more lite on the subject for me please  

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

well grls started stimms today ,god it is flying through thought it would have dragged in 
hope yous are all keeping ok


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

I still havent heard anything form the rfc.  DH is going to phone tomorrow is it the same number to find out about schedules as it is with the waiting list number?

Lx


----------



## Cate1976

I think it's the same number that you need but instead of waiting lists, pick the option for admin which is 4 if I remember right. Options 1&2 are embryology and nursing (can't remember which way round they are), waiting lists is 3.


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks Cate

DH had already phoned and they will be in contact with a time for us to come up before Wednesday.  Thank goodness as I was thinking that they would postpone us.   

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

girls need help do you know much about them gonal pens done the first dose with the nurse this moirning she had already set the dose so do i just put the needle on and pull out the top and inject


----------



## lmk

thats it my girl you got it    goodluck hun


----------



## shaz2

yip sweet chiili thats it, just always check your dosages though...xxx

so hows everyone?

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks imk thought i had done it wrong started to panic how many does do you get in the 900 pen do you know 
thanks shaz it was at 225 thats what i was suppose to take but theres not much left in the pen


----------



## lmk

ah shaz my face is like a dominos pizza  , hows you huni


----------



## shaz2

lmk my face and neck is the same, and im soo bloody tired. im fed up with it all already.. ..


----------



## lmk

wait to the hot flushes  , dh getting a preview for whats to come in later life  . just think hun its going to be worth it. take it easy. you sleeping ok? i have nights i'm ok others not so good  .  my appetite is mad just want to eat eat eat eat (nothing different there)!


----------



## shaz2

my mum gave me her big fan as the hot flushes at nite are terrible, my bed had to be changed a few times at nites it was that bloody bad. no im not sleeping either, as for eating i was just saying to dh im always looking for something too eat, its terrible i didnt have half of this last time round..


----------



## lmk

need to   my mouth  . just ate a pack of cookies without thinking, realised when i put my hand in a empty tin lol


----------



## emak

Hey girlies ,i see some of yous are having a bit of a rough time     hang in there as Lisa has said it will be worth it in the end .....i know easier said than done when your climbing the walls in the middle of the night cause you canny sleep(remember i had 6 weeks of it) so i feel your pain    ,and as for the eating for gods sake i put on a stone and a half ...still havent got it off and if im honest have put on MORE  
Im not feeling too bad just knackered all the time ,cant wait to get some time off work roll on e/c and 2ww so i can relax


----------



## shaz2

lol...im looking for custard...lol


----------



## lmk

ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh emma, dont rub it in     .


----------



## shaz2

too rite lmk...my ec isnt tell september!!!!  ...seems a life time away...


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

I see yous are having a great time lol, Just reading your posts makes me think what i have a head of me, roll on 24th...

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy on the 7 day count down now to crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy time  . when do you collect your schedule?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there

Imk i have schedule already, collect drugs on 24th, start 28th

Roll on!!!

How are you managing?

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

doing ok, i've had to set alarm for sniffs as i have forgot a couple of times and taken it later oops. other than that can't complain too much got a few more weeks to go.  how quick is july going in i've been sniffing now for 16days, injections start 14th aug so going quiet well.  when is your ec?


----------



## MISSY97

E/c pencilled in for 13 September seems so far away but won't be long in coming around.....

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Hi cycle buddies ,hope you are all well,im afraid this is gonna be a bit of a me me post.I have had an awful few days ,my sleeping hasnt been great (not as bad as round 1) have been getting really heavy feeling in my legs and pmt feeling in my belly,migraine and today i have been feeling weepy all day even had to phone dh from work to have a wee  ...suppose i can just be thankful that my tx is gonna be shorter than usual for all the wrong reasons   ....awwww listen to me i must sound like a moaning cow !!! All i wanna do this weekend is just to chill out but that aint gonna happen ,have a wedding tomorrow and then a christening on Sunday  just not in the mood for socialising,finish my pills tomorrow night and hopefully will be starting stims sometime next week which will be good just cant wait to get this over and done with.
I hope yous are having a better time than me and sorry for the depressing post ,possibly wont be online til sunday evening so have a brill weekend girls.
E  xx


----------



## lmk

aw ems so sorry you are havin a rough time huni.  i know it's hard putting on a front to go out and socialise, when all you want to do is to be left alone.  enjoy the next 2 days as it'll keep your mind off tx for a min or 2, and hopefully you'll be wrecked and got a good nights sleep!  we're here for you and don't be silly about putting down how you are feeling we all feel like it too and don't hesitate for 1 sec on how crap we're feeling   looking forward to hearing how all went on sunday.

hows is every1? big hugs to you all lisaxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi everyone

Big      to emak, hope you start to feel better.....

How is everyone else coping

Missy xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe emak you can join in with me for a good      i cant sleep aswell , its the sleep i cant do with out   we dont have long to go now heres hoping it flys in 
Hope you are feeling better soon hun , big hugs for you


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,thanks for the kind words ,i dont feel as bad this morning as i slept ok ish last night ,i think i find it hardest during the week when i have to work as its just not the type of job you can do if your heads all over the place   hopefully this week will be better as i finished my pills last night so if all goes to plan i should be stimming at some stage this week    .Still feeling a bit "emotional" but suppose that is all part of the rollercoaster.
Sweetchilli hope you are sleeping a bit better hun?
Shaz and Lisa how you 2 chicks coping?
Ohhhh Missy the 28th will be here before you know it ,enjoy feeling normal hun before the madness begins   
Right must go and start getting ready for the christening.
chat later  E xx


----------



## lmk

morning cycle buddies, how are we all?

emak i wish it was the weekend all the time too, duvet days an pj's bliss!
shaz2 hows you, you have been very quiet huni?
sweetchilli keep  . nearly there 
neena hows the sniffing going?
niceday did you get your schedule yet?
ladyhex where are you?!!!!

got my mil and fil coming for lunch today so i have to force myself to get out of my pjs! 

catch up later xx


----------



## Ladyhex

well girls the witch has come early       
just    not that she will come next month    

lmk here i am lol   

i have missed so much


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girlies

Ladyhex great news that the wicked witchy poo has arrived.  
Lmk I am beginning to panic a wee bit still havent had any phone call from the RFC.  Apparently our schedule is with the nurses and we are due to start on Wednesday? I am going to phone tamara.  I reckon that they will ask us to go up on Tuesday.  Good job we have half flexible hours.  Cant wait to get started and then I know we are on our way.  Fingers crossed.  
Hi to everyone.  

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Evening ladies how are yous , all sound really   on here today 
i am severly bloated today , feels weird i am not complaining at least the other side affects have gone

Ladyhex  Whhhhhhhoooooo she showed up think that naked man dancing done the trick       

Niceday whhhoooo you will be starting to all this good news today , you feel much more relaxed when you know when you are going to get starting all the best of luck hun !!!!

Missy your starting on the 28th  whhhhoooooo again  wont be long coming around, and it will fly for there on in !!! im in for ec on the 28th

Emak feeling good hun thanks for asking , finding it hard drinkling all this water im running to the loo every five mins 
How are you feeling now you had a good nights sleep , hope you get a good nights sleep tonight 

Imk well did you get out of you PJs or did you serve lunch still in them     how did it go ?

Shaz how are you feeling now hun , hope you are feeling better  

hope everyone had a good weekend the weather wasnt to bad , i have just finished cutting the garden and i am totally pooped but it was nice to get a bit of exercise as i have been lazying about all week , its amazing how it makes you feel better think i might start going for walks everyday , used to go all the time until all the tx started , just have to get of me


----------



## lmk

hello   buddies!

ladyhex i'm soooooooooooo happy for you hun that af turned up, and   same next month! what have you been upto?

sweetchilli got dinner done and in my normal clothes  , dinner went well. my in laws just back this morn from scotland,so i won the daughter in law award for havin them round for sunday lunch, need to keep them sweet for when i'm on  2ww i'll need feeding/spoiling!! soon as they left i had my pj's on!

af has been a pain in the ar$e, one min i'm a loving wife to a she . dh just shrugs his shoulders and gets on with annoying me   (thank feck i was the loving one when his maw an paw were here)!!  got to keep the                       
love to allxx


----------



## lmk

girls a wee bit o help please, i have taken a real burning feeling under my skin which has developed into a rash especially under my armpits and the tops of my legs? went to dr she didnt have a clue seems to think its a alergic reaction or could be a heat rash... has anyone else had this? an  lmk xx


----------



## IGWIN79

it sound like its a allergic reation hun , i would get alot of them , did you phone the rvh to see what they say ?


----------



## lmk

thanks sweetchilli,i think i'll see how it goes tonight if it doesnt ease i will ring them tomoro, so damn itchy! maybe allergic to work  . how are you feeling today?


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

still no confirmation of my schedule from the RFC.  Have just spoken to a nurse and she is phoning me back asap to arrange an appointment as day 21 is tomorrow! I am supposed to be in work but cannot concentrate on anything till I know when I need to go to the royal for the appointment!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Me again

just got my call from the rfc.  I have my pre tx appointment tomorrow afternoon thank goodness.  Wont believe it till I have my first injection ouch!

Lx


----------



## lmk

niceday, so happy that you're getting started!! join the crazy roller coaster it's fun!


----------



## IGWIN79

Niceday Whooooo  welcome to the nut house    so pleased for you , sit back and enjoy becoming  a pin cushion   
hope all goes well for your app


----------



## sunbeam

Niceday thats great news.....goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!

Imk pet it does sound like an allergic reaction............did the Dr give you an antihistamine?  If not your local pharmacist could recommend something!  Its so annoying isnt it?

Hey Sweetchilli how are you doing?  Any buzz?  How you feeling?  Im thinking of you!


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Galaxy just seen your posts........hows you doing?


----------



## galaxy girl

I'm good thanks sunbeam - due to start stims tomorrow! will need to read up on what to do - it was weeks ago i had my appt!

have been hot flushing like crazy so will be good to get that part over.

great news niceday!


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks girls 

really excited about tomorrow.  Had to go to the rfc today and get my bloods done again cause they lost them!

Galaxy cant believe you are starting stimms already.

Catch up with you all soon.

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey Imk hows the rash now is it any better  i am doing ok have good days and bad days but looking forward to next week not long now !!!

Awe thanks sunbeam how are you ?? i am doing ok tyring to stay positive , im not the most postive person in the world  
any word of when your starting FET

Niceday did they tell you when you can start ?

Shaz hope you are ok hun your very quiet  

Galaxy girl  Bet your glad to start stimming hun 

Missy not long now till you start !!!! 
Ladies why have you to drink loads of water ?? Origin didnt say anything about water , but i have been drinking loads everyday its a pain in the @rse having to go to the wee ladies room every five mins   
sorry if i have forgot anyone hope everyone is keeping ok !!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hey sweetchilli

they told me I can start tomorrow or thursday.  Just waiting on the bloods being rushed thru.


Lx


----------



## lmk

2ndtime lucky lost my last post grrrrrrrrrrr 
sweetchilli all the best for tomorrow hun hope there are loads of follies   drink loads of water try to get 2 - 3 ltrs a day. some people do full fat milk, the sound of that turns my gut, need strawberry or choccy milkshake in  . 
rash is clearing up i'm using e45 and taking antihistamines.

galaxy girl, how time has flown so happy you are starting tomorrow  
niceday yipppeee all is starting tomorrow grrrr for them loosing your bloods  
emak and shaz hows the form?

does anyone know how to set up a list for where each is of us is at etc? i havent a clue 
lmk


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Girls

Galaxy you will be fine from tomorrow no more hot flushes........mine finished once I started the gonal f!!!!!!!!!! Goodluck!

Sweetchilli all is well.........you have to stay positive, I know im one to talk, but I have a really good feeling that all will aork out for you......goodluck for am let me know how you get on!

Imk glad to hearing it is clearing up was just posted to see how you wre on NI6!

Nite girlies


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls went for scan and they didnt tell me much lol i heard the dr say 4,5,12,and 2 small   nurse said it was good early responce and there wasnt to many and there wasnt to little , and it hurt 
what do you think ??


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls,

LMK, wats been happening? hows the rash? how you finding the sniffing now? 

Sweetchilli i think that all sounds very very positive when is ec scheduled?

Galaxy i know how your feeling wit them ole hot flushes   i have to change the bed nearly every other nite in the MIDDLE 
of the nite!!! Not good at all... 

missy hows you? Not long till you start again now hun... 

emak how did you get on today?  

Well girls im still not doing to great this time round, yesterday i spent the whole day in hospital as took wee suspected supervicial clot again in right leg but kuckly enough i had started clexane injection as soon as i felt it on sunday. Im like swetty betty and still cany sleep...anyone else feel like there going mad!!  

sorry for the wee rant...lol...hows everyone doing??

xxshaz


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe shaz thought there was something up you havent been on in a while , sounds like you are having a hard time  big hugs  
I felt i was losing it to , but my symtoms are nothing like yours, anyone would be stressed if they were in your situation 
are you of work ? I found it far easier to cope with out having to worry about work , rest up hun and take care of yourself , i hope you feel better soon    
Have you got your dates yet ?
Ec is on the 28th july and et in om the 31 july so not long to go now yeeeeeehooooo !!


----------



## emak

Hi fellow cycle buddies ,well im offically stimming took my first jab this morning in the clinic and have to take another tonight ,im on double the dose for day 1&2 ,please god let it work if im honest i will be happy with anything more than one lonely wee egg so im quite happy to jab all day long     .
Sweetchilli what time were you at origin today ,we were there at 9.15 seen a few couples in there i wonder were you one of them   Im back there on Monday morning at 8.45 .Its looking good for you with your stims.
Lmk yummy loving the sound of milkshake ...trying to talk DH to go to mc Donalds to get me one but he aint budging   hows the "devil spray" treating you and hows the rash?
Shaz you rant all you want mrs we are all ere to help each other. 
Niceday brill news for you getting started ...welcome to the nut house    
Galaxy girl seems like we are just gonna be a day apart ,what day is your e/c planned for ?
Missy bet you cant wait to get things moving     
Right i think thats everyone ,i really hope that i havent forgotten anyone ,hope yous are all well and keeping SANE !!!
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak i was there about 1030  i was just in and out and there was no one in the waiting room 
whhhooo started stimms i was the same first two days 1 in the morning with the superfact and one a night


----------



## lmk

hey me lovlies!!!

sweetchilli glad scan went well at least they are happy with what going on in there  , nearly there on the final count down  

emak milkshakes love them too. so happy for you to be started the ole jabs (but secretly jealous), hope time flies!  enjoy accupuncture tonight

shaz huni, what a weekend you have put in you ok? take it easy  

niceday how did you get on today? whats your schedule long or short?

missy 5 days to go!! hang in there lol!

rash has cleared up thank god, thanks for asking. all is good in the lmk household mr lmk birthday today so he's a happy boy, but had to go back out to work unlucky! lmkxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls 

Shaz you seem to be having a hard time hope things get better...
Emak stims already time is flying along for you..
Imk how are you, glad your rash has gone?
Sweetchilli glad you had good result at scan..
niceday glad you got sorted, typical of the rfc losing bloods, good luck starting..

I am stressed out just can't wait to start, the waitin is the worst, collect meds on friday that will make it more real... My face has broke out in spots and haven't started meds...

Hi to anyone else i have missed..

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

I am officially a druggie.  Got my first jab today at the rfc.  Cant wait to tomorrow to do the first one ourselves.  I am on the long protocol.  EC on the 8 September.  having an early night with Zita West lol.  Catch up with you all later.

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

im on for a moan lol, I am really sore now keep getting stabing pains in my sides ever since he done that scan , oh if he dosent take it easy next time i will   him


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ~ Glad your scan went well this morning mrs.  Dont be beating him to heard lol 

Shaz ~ Sorry your having a hard time at the mo    .  

Emak ~ Stimms woooooohoooooo wont be long coming round now till EC 

Niceday ~ Brilliant news about getting started.  

lmk ~ Glad your rash has settled.  

missy ~ that brilliant about getting started on Friday


----------



## galaxy girl

poor you sweet chilli- wonder if part of the pain is your follicles growing? I def got pains like that when stimming. hope you feel better tomorrow.

emma my ec is on the 3rd august - seems really soon - prob cause i've been down regging for 6 weeks! what about you?

nice day - lucky you getting injections with the royal -  hate the spray! hate the 4 times a day thing. give me a jab in the moring and let me forget about it for the day! 

shaz- hope things setle down soon.


----------



## Ladyhex

galaxy ~ cant believe you EC is aug


----------



## niceday1971

Well girlies

DH has just administered the first jab.  He  did really well considering he has a needle phobia!  But it was grand as it is a really short needle and not a bit sore.  Bet I wont be saying that next week!  I am really glad I got the jabs because I have really bad hayfever and didnt fancy the ole sniffing carry on. 

Are we starting a we list where everyone is at?

I think all you need to do is copy and paste into your message screen the information that is posted.  Any one fancy giving it a try?


Niceday-  DR 22 July - EC 08 September.


Lx


----------



## glitter girl

Wayhey Niceday, finally you got started   , wishing you all the best   

Same to all you girls,    to you all


----------



## g&amp;t

Nice day i just wanted to say that I'm on suprefact injections to,iv used them for my past few cycles now.the next needles are even less painfull because the needle is much thinner. i get migraines, and with injecting i never had an issue.
I wish you all the very bestxo


----------



## IGWIN79

Niceday good idea on the list 
sweetchilli dr 28th june ec 28th july et31 july 0TD 15th aug 
glad to here the injections are going well hun , time will fly in now it did for me 

ladyhex ... he was going a bit mad with the scan thingy    he said one of me ovaries was hiding in behind me womb ,he didint excatly take it easy , he better beware doing that to me with all the hormones going mad       OJ
How are you doing any craic with you ?

Imk hows the rash hun is it getting any better ?

Galaxy i think it is what you said , when i drink loads of water it helps but then comes back again ,so will keep drinking but i cant go out anywere cause i need the loo every 5 mins we went out for something to eat yesterday and Dh wanted to go for his beloved icecream but i needed to go home for a wee we were only out one hour and i had went three times lol he wasnt pleased at missing his icecream     
Hows the stimms going ?

Missy not long now hun !!!

Hi G&T how are you ?
Emak started stimms whhhooooooo, bet your glad lol
Shaz hope you are feeling better hun


----------



## niceday1971

Hi 

thanks girls for all the best wishes.  I will try and keep the list up to date but I will need you all to post the info or if you dont mind I will work it out form waht you have already posted.

Ta

Lx


----------



## shaz2

hey

sweetchilli yeah im feeling bit better thanks,  

shaz2 started dr 11th july--stims start--26th august--ec due 7th september.

xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi sweetchilli,thanks for asking.I'm off work after a car accident last Tuesday.I'm desperate to get back but i drive for my job and its still painfull.ill go back when its uncomfortable lol.i love my job and miss all my clients.i hate other people going in,they all have different ways.off course mines best I'm having a frozen transfer on the 11th of Aug if they thaw.I'm being positive.why wouldn't they thaw?
i was due my period on Monday and still have no sign.iv to go on sunday for a scan if it doesn't arrive.my (.)(.) are killing me and I'm achy,iv had fet before and not bled but its been so long i cant remember what happened,like down regging longer.I'll find out soon enough.
i cant say i have any symptom from the drugs.maybe I'm just used to them,or maybe I'm always having mood swings.Who'd notice the difference then? Hope your all coping well.it been hard reading all the stories lately.its hart breaking,its never straight forward is it!
fingers crossed for everyonexo Tracey


----------



## IGWIN79

G&T was laughing at your post about not liking anyone else seeing your clinents you reminded me of my DH,, He is a sales delivery driver and hates having days of he hates other people seeing his clinents to , He gets so grumpy and even speaks to them when we are on holiday no one can do his job right but him lol Hope you get better soon hun look after yourself , and hope you get back to work soon  as well !!
Not long to go then 11th aug    all goes well and you get a BFP at the end  hope we both do !!!!    

Shaz glad to hear you are feeling better hun  big hugs !


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Great news nice day........its brill you got started!

G&T hope you are feeling better........I see you are for FET too.........good luck for AF!

You poor thing Sweetchilli, hope you feel better!

Missy no time now!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there girls 

d/r start 28th July, stims 3rd September and e/c 15 september

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

​
                     ​
[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms? EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD - 

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

G&T FET 11 August OTD?


----------



## galaxy girl

d reg 7/6/09
stims  22/7/09
ec 3/8/09
et 5/8/09


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Galaxy

I put your details on!

Lx


----------



## galaxy girl

thanks niceday!


----------



## IGWIN79

you done a good job nice day i wouldnt have a clue how to do that


----------



## niceday1971

[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!
[/fly]​
Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms? EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD - 

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

G&T FET 11 August OTD?



                 

                      ​


----------



## IGWIN79

Stimms 15 july


----------



## nikki289

Hi girls i,m probably the biggest lurker on here lol Ive been DR now for 7 wks (51 days)  
I started stimms today 1st injection over with and not to bad at all, I havent been sleeping the last few wks so hopeing now with stimms started maybe i,ll get a good nights sleep soon. Apart from the insomnia and hot flushes ive felt great not a bit moody or grumpy ( well no more than normal).

I,m a little scared of EC but i,m sure it will be fine.

How are all you girl,s doing? hope your all keeping well,   we all get our much longed for BFP.

Take care Nikki x


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone heading away to portrush for a week will fill yous in on how ec and et goes will be on 2ww when i speak to yous again if everything goes well so everyone look after yourselfs will be thinking about yous all all week its going to drive me mad not being able to get on here  
BYE


----------



## niceday1971

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt] 
                  ​
                                
​
*[fly]
July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]*


Nikki289 DR Stimms - 24 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

G&T FET 11 August OTD? 


                  ​
                                ​


----------



## emak

Hey niceday you can add me to the list  as i am doing the short protocol there is no d/r ,so i started the pill ....9th July ,stims 22nd July not sure when e/c is but will keep you posted  

Hows all my fellow cycle buddies doing? 
Nikki welcome to the nut house    OMG 7 weeks d/r poor you ,i too had MAJOR problems with my sleeping during my last tx ,it hasnt been too bad this around ,hopefully things will be a bit better for you now that stims has finally arrived.
Im doing grand glad im stimming and looking forward to my scan on Monday morning to see how things are developing     .
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Picked up all the drugs today so it is a more real now, can't wait to get started....... 

Hope everyone is well and not having too many probs with tx...

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

thanks nice day for cycle buddy list, you are a star!  my details dr 1 july stimms 14 aug ec 26 aug et 28 aug (hopefully)
sweetchilli have a fab break, hope allgoes well for ec et   
missy so glad all is order and you'll be a druggie too!
emak all the best for mondays scan   
welcome nikki, hope sweats and sleepless nights subside

sweet dreams all and catch up over the weekend xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Good morning everyone,its so lovely today,even more so I'm getting rid of DH.He's going to watch the football.woo hoo! the peace. AF arrived yesterday with a vengeance.i hope because it was late it wont delay transfer.I'll find out on Monday!
sweetchilli you picked a great time for a break,I'm so jealous id kill to get away.my fav part of going away is putting the bags in the car and driving up the street.i don't care were you take me.
I heard a lot on the site about EC being terrible in the royal...i just wanted to say that iv been to both clinics and the royal are a bit behind with the pain relief,my advice would be if your worried,is to ask for a general.i had one my last cycle at the royal.it was great.i wasn't charged extra for it but it can be done.the other thing is,ask for the anti sickness before they start.they mix it in i think? for those of you who haven't had EC before its over in minutes.the other thing is the more  relaxed you TRY to be(sorry i know its hard) the faster its over.my worst experience can be compared to my best experience at the dentist.i need sedated for a filling,id do EC in the royal at its worst.The outcome is so worth it.I hope i didn't scare the bejesus out of you all,but better for warned.
best wishes to you allxo


----------



## g&amp;t

Jesus i just read that back and i want you all to know I'm generally a happy person.it sounds like i sit here in a black cape with long straggly black hair cackling. sorry about that one ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls nice day that is a brill list cant wait til August til I can fill you in with my details.........roll on AF!

Nikki poor you cant believe you have been Dr that long it seems worse when you say 51days but at least the wait is nearly over now!  Good luck!!!!!!!

Missy thats you on your way honey!!!!!!!!!!!

Galaxy hows the injectons??

Hi to anyone Ive missed!

Hope you all have a fab weekend!


----------



## lmk

g&t said:


> Jesus i just read that back and i want you all to know I'm generally a happy person.it sounds like i sit here in a black cape with long straggly black hair cackling. sorry about that one ladies!!!!!!!!!!


 gt you made me   !

how is everyone?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

We're going away for a week in the caravan so won't be on so hope everyone gets on well will tx whatever stage.... 

Take care all

Missy xx


----------



## sunbeam

Missy hope you, DH and wee lauren have a fab hol!!!!!!!!!!

Chat next week!


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks sunbeam talk soon

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

^

                                ​excercise3^  [/center​]

[fly]
July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]

G&T FET 11 August OTD?

 Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?[/color

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD ? 

Nikki289 DR Stimms - 24 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

                 ^

                                ​excercise3^  [/center​
Hey girls I am running out of colours! Lol

Lx​​


----------



## galaxy girl

it looks great  niceday!

its my wedding anniversary today - 7 years. we had a lovely lunch in Carlingford ( i love it there) and a ice cream in timoneys - great day.

am leaving soon to stay at my mums ( in Holywood) as my scan is early tomorrow in the royal and can't face the m1 in the morning!!

am a bit nervous about egg numbers - but am reassured to hear others had hot flushes while stimming too.


----------



## emak

Galaxy girl   for your scan tomorrow morning ,i also have one at 8.45 so its an early start for us too ,if im being honest i too am worried about egg numbers considering on my last tx i could only manage to produce 1  ,so fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## galaxy girl

are you travelling down from derry emma? that will be an early start! all the best for you tomorrow too - lets hope your new protocol does the trick- have a good feeling about this treatment for you - your in good hands.


----------



## emak

Sure am Galaxy ,have just set my alarm for 6.20 am   .......might as well be going to work (thankfully not) .I do feel that i am being well looked after and have had more visits to Origin than i did through my whole tx with the RFC.Are you taking the day off tomorrow?


----------



## shaz2

emma and galaxy girl just want to wish you both the very very best of luck for tomorrow, and im so praying   that everything goes incredibly well for you both. drive safely, xx   

Heres a wee positive energy dance just for use....lol...xx


----------



## lmk

all the best for tomorrow emak and galaxy girl        

happy anniversary galaxy girl 7 years just like me an dh 2002 was the best year so far in my life, just hoping next year will be the next best for all us ladies    

hello to everyone else, hope you all are well.  lmkxx


----------



## sunbeam

Happy anniversary Galaxy girl and good luck for your scan tomorrow I will pop on to see how all went.........you are making me hungry I just love timonies ice-cream!  I think its the best!  But cant now that Im on my diet!

Good luck Emma chat tomorrow.......hope all goes well!


----------



## emak

Galaxy girl how did it go for you today? They found 3 small follies on my left ovary and none on my right ...i know most of yous would be disappointed with that count but when your in my situation anything more than one is a bonus and after my last tx im actually quiet pleased.I am gonna be praying hard that they will keep growing and i have my next scan on Thursday,still no word on when e/c will be...gonna go just sooooooo tired chat later.


----------



## sparklyme

congrats emak on your follies.  Will keep you in my   that they keep growing


----------



## galaxy girl

I have 'some' (dont know how many) on my left and none on the right. - so something similar. next scan on friday and then ec ( if all goes to plan on monday). I went staight into work after scan - so thats why I havent posted. 

dishy doc did scan - first time id met him - but i knew it was him from previous descriptins. he is lovely!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

forgot to say - he also said I had a fibroid! actually said i'm sure you know you have a small fibroid there ---  I had never been told . said it was nothing to worry about though.


----------



## lmk

galaxy hope follies keep growing. dishy doc is yummie isn't he lol!  , what is a fibroid? (sorry me is stoopid  )!
emak again i'm so happy for you hun sounding alot more promising keep  
missy you started today i think, hope sniffs are going well, have a lovely holiday 
shaz how are you huni you are too quiet   

a little help girls, my af finished last week but today i had blood when wiping (sorry tmi) but i'm a little concerend. anyone had this?
thanks again lmk  xx


----------



## shaz2

hi lmk

yeah still here..totally hating it this time round!!!  

sorry hun not to sure bout the spotting, maybe should ring up and see what the nurses think!! 

xx


----------



## lmk

i'm with you there huni, totally a greetin wreck and the ***** in me is out! i'm not sleeping so snapping at my colleagues and none of them have a clue of tx.  i think its not worth it especially when we are paying i dont want to ruin any of my chances. dont know what to do  . sorry for the rant. how are you coping? xx


----------



## shaz2

hey rant away thats what we are all here for  . i think u should definately just ring the nurse in morning an c what she says. just to be on safe side. you coming down in august for meeting?? reflexologist attending..xx


----------



## lmk

thanks pet for listening. i should be ok for meeting will double check with loopybud too, i'm sure thats my day off can i bring anything up for meeting? i havent had reflexology in 3 weeks my reflexologist has been on holiday. my purse is a little fuller tho  .


----------



## shaz2

lol....my purse is empty permanetly at the moment...lol...naw everything for meeting is covered thanks, ill get nice flowers that day for the reflexologist and everything else is sorted, we have loads of new reading material an videos etc that the girls from the previous tiny feet meeting generously passed on, so hopefuly it will benefit some...xx


----------



## lmk

good job the girl ye  ,talk soon pet away to sniff the bed am going to be up again at 3! i wake every night at 3 till 5 - 5.30, so if you ever fancy a chat at that time let me know  

sweet dreams hunny xx


----------



## sunbeam

Emak and Galaxy great news for you both!!!!!!!!!

Sweetchilli hope you got on well today and also hope you are enjoying your hols!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tattie

Hello girls,

Do you mind if I join in here and of course the NI girls thread?  I'm an old timer (old time ivf'er and an oldie at that   ).

I am having treatment (4th try) in Origins this time, (twice at the RFC and once in SIMS, Dublin).  Have meeting with Origins on the 4th August hopefully to pick up my drugs........ also they gave me my ec and et dates   maybe they are thinking that I will produce all my eggs as timed  

Anyway, hopefully some of you remember me?..... and I can join the group  

Tattie xo


----------



## shaz2

het tattie,

welcome back, your more than welcome to join in, thats wat its here for... ...best of luck with origin there is loads attending there at the minute and all have good reports about it, im sure all the girls will be along shortly to introduce themselves...xx


----------



## Tattie

Hiya Shaz2,

Thanks for the welcome back, sorry just replying now, I don't have a computer at home so have to surf whilst in work  

I will post on the NI girls thread too!

Once again thank you.

Tattie xo


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Tattie you are very welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!

All the best for your appointment mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chat soon SB


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,i hope your all coping well.sweetchilli,i was thinking about you today,i hope everything went well.
hello tattie i hope origin look after you well and this will be your lat ever cycle. loads of luck. 
I'm back to work today,my friends son died yesterday,we work together as well so i felt a bit ashamed being off with a sore back when she's had such terrible news.i cant get her or her family off my mind,I'm praying they get the strength to get through. 
anyho! i cant complain everythings going as it should tx wise,DH hasn't left ..yet! 
I think he'll leave me because our TV's set for BB every night.i never complain about football,well not much
I'll check in soon,i love seeing how we all go slowly mad together lol


----------



## emak

Hey girls how you all doing?
Shaz and Lmk u girls still not sleeping Me too i seem to wake between 1.30 and 2.30 then toss and turn the rest of the night ....its just me worring my wee head off  
Tattie welcome back chic ...im with Origin too and cant fault them ,fingers crossed this will be your time    p.s what do you think of simms??
Ohhh Galaxy so you have "met" Dr Mc Dreamy    isnt he just a babe   looks like we both seem to have a right ovary that doesnt want to play ball ....hopefully on your next scan they will see some more "developments"  
Missy have you started the evil spray yet?
Sweetchilli if you looking in ...thinking of you
Sunbeam hows the diet going...if this tx doesnt work i will be joining you big time  
Niceday you now on the spray
Nicki how you coping with the jabs?
G&T yeah BB tonight for me too ,think i read somewhere that Norins ex has just arrived into the house ...think im gonna have to go and have a nosey.

Scan for me in the morning   hard that my 3 follies have grown ...will keep yous posted girls
E xx


----------



## lmk

emak sending you loads of                                                                                                               
 that follies are behaving themselves are growing! good luck huni you deserve it and hear from you tomorrow xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

I am now on day 8 of injections so far so good.  The ole mood swings are setting in, I'm wrecked by 3pm and just want to lie down and I am not really sleeping either at night.  I am dreaming and waking up thinking I have to get another injection!  I am so glad I am not on the sprays.  Its really quiet on here these days.  

Have I missed anybody out on our table of tx.  Hurry up Lady hex and join us!

Talk to you all soon.  Went to Slimming world and had put on 2lb putting it down to the jabs lol!

Lx


----------



## lmk

welcome tattie, i remember you from last cycle.  hope your   are answered this time round. how are you finding things?
shaz hows  you?
gt love bb too, dh is cracking up big style but keeps   cause he knows whats good for him 

hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## lmk

awwwww niceday join the sleepless club, maybe we shud come line in the wee hours     .


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls, well had my 1st scan in the royal this morning at 7:45 think i musta had the dishy doc myself 
never seen him before i remember him saying i,m doctor ?  while i was thinking god your far better looking then dr mcfaul lol he just said all was normal didnt say anything else, was in and out in a flash,
i was in the car again for 7:49.
have my final scan on monday so hope to know more then.
Emak glad alls going well for you    Jabs havent been bad ive been doing them myself wish i,m suprised at (needle phobia) only have 1 bruise from the other day i,m finding them easy enough to do. still not sleeping at night and still having hot flushes apart from that fine.
Hows everyone else getting on? hope your all doing great at whatever stage of treatment your at.
Take care Nikki x


----------



## lmk

nikki - dr mcdreamy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  . all the best for monday huni  

any1 got a banging headache?


----------



## g&amp;t

emak,goodluck this morning,hope follies are huge and ready to go xo


----------



## emak

Hey buddies how are you all?
Right news on me ,had another scan this morning and the doctor told me that 2 of the follicles on the left ovary have grown  but the other one is still small and unfortunately nothing is happening with the right ovary at all  ,so girlies if yous have any spare  can you please please keep me in them ,we are going for another scan on Saturday morning and then we will be told when e/c will be possibly Mon/Tues .I wasnt expecting there to be any more follies than the 3 that was there on monday( i was secretly hoping though) but i was  that all 3 of them had grown but im not gonna get all annoyed about it ,if i have 2 follies it will be more than before ,lets just hope that they contain eggs.So thats the update on me thank you all for asking and all your good wishes.
E xxx


----------



## nikki289

Hi girls hows everyone getting on? lmk  lol dr dreamy indeed   I thought he looked like a young barack obama or maybe that was because my scan was at 7:45 and i was still a bit sleepy lol

emak good luck for tomorrow i,ll be praying for you and DH, who knows maybe the small one will have caught up by then. 

nothing new with me just keep running over what dr dreamy said and now wondering why he didnt say how many follies i had if any. but he did say everything was normal guess i,ll just have to wait untill monday for my final scan.

sweetchilli goodluck for ET 

goodluck to everyone else whatever stage your at it,s such a rollercoaster. praying we all get that BFP!

Take care Nikki x


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks nikki not long for you to go now!!
well four embies doing ok i thnik havent heard from origins today but they said that if i didnt hear from them then its good news , so i am in tomorrow at 830 , hopeing everything goes well     
yous are going to have to let me know were everyone is at the min have lost track , will have to do some serious reading lol 
How is everyone ??


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG....i so cant wait to meet Dr Dreamy    

hows all the sniffing and injections going girls 

im just waiting on AF to show, to get my letter posted !!


----------



## niceday1971

Hurry up we are waiting on you Ladyhex!

Haven't been on much recently been really busy or knackered.  Only 23 more injections to stimms! wooooooohooooo!

Let me know when you want added to the list.

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

niceday ~ wont be long     now hun 

i sure will


----------



## lmk

emak      for ec tomorrow huni. (hope the drugs are good)!!

nikki    for your scan hope mr mcdreamy brightens up your morning  !

shaz, hows u? hope reflexology is helping you relax  

ladyhex hows you huni? hope this af dance helps              !

nice day hows it going? are you like a tea bag yet? 

sunbeam and tattie, hope you girls are well  

sorry if i missed any1, so tired and  ! i have now been sniffing for a whole month and 1 day and still dh is alive and coping with me................ just   . love lmk xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak all the best for tomorrow hun hope all goes well , will be thinking about you


----------



## Ladyhex

emak # all the best for 2mrw mrs !! fingers legs and toes crossed


----------



## emak

Awwwww girls all this talk of Dr Mc Dreamy makes me wanna go back to RFC and thats saying something    
Hope yous are all well and i will post tomorrow when i get home from e/c.


----------



## sparklyme

emak good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Tattie

Hello all,

Sorry just replying now... have been busy in work and haven't had a minute to reply.

It will take me a wee while to get to know you all so I won't do any personals today    Just want to say good luck to emak for her ec today....  

I am up at Origins tomorrow morning to pick up my drugs woo hoo!  I am starting sniffing (well I'm telling lies, I'm getting the injections) on the 12th August.... never had the injections for dr.... do you get the same symptoms as the Synarel?


Tattie xox


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhoooooohhoooo Tattie  bet your glad to get started  , not sure about the side affects ,mine were not to bad and i had the injections  wish you all the best hun


----------



## Tattie

Well not sure about glad to getting started.....   I suppose I'm more anxious this time around....  you would think we would get used to it all don't you!?

Good luck for the 15th.... that is my scheduled ec date   

Tattie xo


----------



## lmk

galaxy girl        for ec today just remembered sorry hope all went well xx


----------



## IGWIN79

oh galaxy i didnt know , all the best of luck hope all goes well hun


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls hows everyone doing?

Emak & Galaxy Girl I hope everything went well for your EC s this morning 

Well news on me is i had final scan this morning and didnt get DR Dreamy  lol i had a women never met her before she,s nice but cant remember her name  
i,m a bit dissapointed really as left side 2-3 follies and right side 1-2. had to have a blood test done and i,m waiting for them to ring and let me know if its ok to go ahead and take ovitrelle injection (sp) they said they should ring by 4 o,clock and if not ring them to find out. they also gave me more gonal f so if alls well ive to take 150iu gonal f then at 21:00 take ovitrelle injection, and EC is planned for wednesday morning at 9:00.

really hope they ring me soon cant concentrate on anything right now 

Goodluck everyone at whatever stage your at    

Take care Nikki


----------



## lmk

nikki sending you loads of         , hope the phone call lets you go ahead with injections and ec for wed     

lisa x


----------



## niceday1971

​

[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]​
G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD ?

Nikki289 DR Stimms - 24 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - ? EC - ET ? OTD ?


                 

                      ​


----------



## emak

Hey niceday you can update your wee list there....i had e/c today and god willing e/t will be on Thursday      
Nikki      i know how disappointed you must be feeling but honestly if i had 3-5 i would be over the moon ...on my first tx i had 1 folliie and 1 egg ....today 2 follies and 2 eggs(at least it getting better ) try and stay positive very hard i know but remember this it only takes one and there is loads of mummies on FF who only had one embie ,i have to keep telling myself this when im feeling really low ...good luck for e/c hun.      

Has anyone heard from Galaxy girl....hope all went well for you chick today


----------



## niceday1971

​
July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!

G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - ?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD ?

Nikki289 DR Stimms - 24 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - ? EC - ET ? OTD ?

                                        ​


----------



## Ladyhex

Niceday ~ loving the list mrs !!


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls..... well they rang at 4:15 and said bloods looked fine and to take trigger at 21:00 tonight 

Emak congrats on getting 2 eggies from 2 follies, great news! and your right it does only take 1      

lmk thanks for the        sending them right back to ya!        goodluck with your treatment.

anyone know how GalaxyGirl got on today?

goodluck to everyone else 

better go get ready for the last injection, I,m so glad the spray in finished with maybe i,ll get some sleep soon lol take care Nikki x


----------



## lmk

nikki so happy for you      for tonight and wed


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls.....can I join the list
E/C 24th July, E/T 27th July, OTD 10th Aug.....wish I could go to sleep and wake up next monday morning!

Emak, great news, 100% increase on last time   for 100% fertilisation tonight, hope your pain is easying up.

Sweetchilli, how are you holding up? 2ww is a nightmare isn't it.

Well, I am now a week into the 2ww and am feeling really down  . I have no symptoms at all, nada! Have managed to convince myself
that I would have felt something by now, surley I should have some symptoms? 
Everyone on here who has got a bfp seems to have had symptoms, or is it just my fragile mental state at the min 

Hope everyone is well

Bumble bee


----------



## lmk

bumble bee welcome huni, as for 2ww loopybud had no symptons and she is now 13wks pregnant, so looking good mrs                
lisaxx


----------



## Ladyhex

nikki ~ woohoo last injections


----------



## IGWIN79

Bumblebee the 2ww s is hell , i am so bored at home and have been on the laptop all day , how are you coping


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

How is everyone, emak great news about your 2 eggs hope all goes well for e/t...  Hope everyone else is doing well in their tx?

Well girls i have started d/r i have injections so far so good not too many side effects only teary...... 

We had a good wee break well we made the most of it, weather was a bit crappy and unfortunately my mum was taken into hospital so was back and forward visiting her... Then to top it all of got jury service for september so hope to get it deferred or excused from it as most scans and e/c will be september.... Fingers crossed...

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

July – August – September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!



G&T            FET 11 August                                                                                           OTD? 

Lmk             DR 1 July            Stimms - 14 August        EC 26 August          ET August           OTD - ?

Sweetchilli    DR - 28 June      Stimms - 15 July             EC – 28 July            ET - 31 July        OTD – 15 August?

Emak           PILL 9th July       Stimms -  22 July           EC - 03 August         ET - 06 August    OTD - ?

Galaxy Girl    DR - 07 June      Stimms - 22 July             EC -  03 August        ET - 05 August    OTD ? 

Nikki289       DR                    Stimms - 24 July            EC - ?                      ET - ?                 OTD - ?

Shaz2          DR - 11 July       Stimms - 26 August        EC - 7 September      ET ?                   OTD ?

Niceday       DR - 22 July       Stimms - 25 August        EC - 8 September       ET ?                   OTD ?

Missy97       DR - 28 July       Stimms - 3 September     EC - 15 September     ET ?                  OTD ?

Tattie        DR - 12 August    Stimms - ?                     EC -                        ET ?                 OTD ?

BumbleBee   DR?                  Stimms - ?                    EC - 24 July               ET - 27 July         OTD - 10 August


----------



## Tattie

emak said:


> Tattie welcome back chic ...im with Origin too and cant fault them ,fingers crossed this will be your time   p.s what do you think of simms??


Hiya emak & girls,

Sorry emak I have just seen this today doh! Sims were grand.... well they promised me the world.. but don't they all!!

Well I picked up my drugs yesterday and I am starting dr on the 12th August.... lovely!!

I did this on quick reply so I will have to read everyone's posts and see where you all are... 

Tattie xo


----------



## Tattie

Hello niceday1971 

Thanks for adding me to the list, it will help me keep track of everyone 

I'm DR on the 12th August, Stimmin on the 2nd Sept (have to confirm this..), EC on the 15th and EC on the 18th.  OTD is the 1st October!

Hope that's right..... doh!!

Tattie xo


----------



## niceday1971

​[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!​[/fly]

G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - ?

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD ?

Nikki289 DR Stimms - 24 July EC - ? ET - ? OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ?  OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

BumbleBee DR? Stimms - ? EC - 24 July ET - 27 July OTD - 10 August


                            ​


----------



## shaz2

Missy sorry to hear your mums not well, hope she is ok and gets home soon...xxx


----------



## shaz2

hi  

emma thinking away about u all morning u should be so near ur PUPO now...     
Im soo tired today, still not sleeping properly plus minding my brothers 2 kids while he is at work so there here from 8 till 6 today an tomorrow...Mmmmmm i need sleep badly girls any suggestions?? 

missy how you getting on? any side effects?? xx
Lmk how you feeling now? feel better that your off work now an not so stressed?? 

niceday are u at rfc? just wondering cause are schedules are weird looking as i started dr 11 days before you yet you start stimms a day before me then your ec is a day after me!!! weird!!

hello to everyone...   xx


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girl,s well i had my EC yesturday and got 2 egg,s, i rang this morning and 1 has fertilized so ive gotta ring again at 10:00 tomorrow to see how its doing and all being well will have ET tomorrow at 1:30,

I,m a bit dissapointed but i guess it only takes 1 and ive more of a chance this month than any other.
and at least i know i have some eggs and they can fertilize.

niceday i started DR 4 june stimms 24 july EC 5 august and hopefully ET 7 august.

hows everyone else doing?

emak your probably PUPO by now     goodluck

anyone hear from GalaxyGirl?

goddluck and      to all

Take care Nikki x


----------



## shaz2

Nikki, as you said chic you only need one, ill be   ing for you and yer wee embie for next few days, best of luck....xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there girls

Thanks shaz hopefully she will get out soon.... So far i am not too bad haven't really had any side effects just a slight bit teary but have been under bit of stress since mum went into hospital having to run around doing things for my dad and visiting too, as my two sisters were away on holiday they are back now so hopefully the madness will calm down...How are you you sound like your having a right time of it?

Emak hope all is well and you are pupo, good luck hope things work for you.....

Imk how are you now have things settled down...

Nikki good luck hope your little embies continues to grow...

sweetchilli hope you are good..

Galaxy girl congrats on being pupo, good luck...

Hi to everyone else the list is getting longer.....


Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

Aww missy hopefuly yer sisters can take the strain off you now.. 
I hate this sniffing im getting bad side effects this time where last time i had hardly anything..roll on the 26th...lol


----------



## lmk

missy i 2nd what shaz said. but when it's your mum you want to do all you can.

shaz, sorry you are havin a rough time of it too. i totally understand about the sleep, i'm wakening up at about 2 and can't get back over until 5 5.30  . i tried going for walk last night but ended up seeing the rescue at castlerock beach 2 young boys went into a cave and the tide came in and they got stuck. very interesting viewing but happy they both were found safely. (moral of that story didnt do much walking, so dont know if it would help or not) 

nikki    for you. have you heard from your clinic?

well done to emak and galaxy girl who are now pupo      

niceday well done on the list  

hey to every1 else
hope for a run of bfp's on here now!!


----------



## emak

Nikki ack love me and you are snap 2eggs collected and 1 fertilised ,i too was disappointed but as you have said you have a better chance this month than last month ....thats a really good positive attitude to have ,i will say a wee   for you chick that your embie keeps dividing and you have e/t tomorrow ,you possibly wont settle until you have your embie back inside you were it belongs.I know how you are feeling  when you only have the one ,bloody fries your head !!! Take care and try and keep sane     
Niceday my OTD is 20th August...thanks


----------



## shaz2

emma your OTD is my 5th wedding anniversary...awwwwww....i go to london that evening too...xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Nikki hope everything went well hun


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,its all so busy,exciting.All these bfps in the making.
Shaz i changed to injections after our 2nd cycle.i get migraines and the sniffing set them off.my egg collection also went up from9,11 to 17,19,20.still not preg though! i don't get the migs anymore and the injection is only once a day,but never mind that,you'll not be back after your bfp
A friend of mine had multipule cycles with 2 embies a transfer,her last was an fet only 1 survived and she went on to have her son.so girls one is all you need.
sweetchilli,,only 9 days,I'm sure your nerves are wrecked.the last part of the treatment is the worst,all this waiting,it'd give ya wrinkles(no i have none,mine are deep laughter lines!) all the guessing,i don't envy you at all,
Well I'm for my scan tom,i hope the lining is as it should be,
id just like to say if any lurkers are out there know anybody or have given themselves,we have been so lucky to be giving the chance of donor embryos,our whole world lifted a million levels when we were told the donor agreed to give them to us,we know they may not thaw or we may not get the bfp we dream of,but we have been given hope.
I want to thank the person who has and thanks those who think about doing it,its hard I know.
iv donated eggs a few times and one of my recipients had twins recently,sadly, we, because of circumstance have had to move on to donated embryos,thank god for that option.
thank you who ever you are,your an angelxo
I'm a bag of nerves I'm so nervous that when i went out shopping today i didn't want anything,my mind jut wasn't on it,its the drugs,a side affect DH would like to keep.I'll keep checking in,its hard to get on to check but I'm thinking about all of you at your diff stagesxo


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies, 

hows all my fellow  today?

Missy how u coping? Hows yer mum doing?..xx
lmk you glad to be off work? sleeping any better yet?? 
emak and galeaxygirl hope wee beanie is bedding down nice an snuggley for next 8.5months     
g&t im petrified of needles but with these side effects i wish i had have got injections instead!! 
Nikki hope all is well chic.. 
sweetchilli how are you? u feeling the heat or have you cooled off...lol  
niceday


shaz2 said:


> hi
> 
> niceday are u at rfc? just wondering cause are schedules are weird looking as i started dr 11 days before you yet you start stimms a day before me then your ec is a day after me!!! weird!!
> 
> hello to everyone...  xx


Tattie not long now till day1 of sniffing starts, best of luck honey...xx  
bumblebee ohhh only 3 more days, im sure you are sooo excited now...no testing early now missus  

Did i miss anyone dont think so...if i did im sorry its hard keeping up with everyone theres that many now...lol...xxxx


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls well just back from ET and all went well it was over in a second and not painfull at all 

So i have a A- 4 cell embryo on board day 2 transfer    

better than i thought it was gonna be so i,m pleased just hope its a sticky one.
my test date is august 21st.

hows everyone else getting on?

Emak & Galaxy sending you        
how are you,s feeling? whens your test date?

Goodluck to everyone else 

Take care Nikki x


----------



## lmk

Nikkii congrats on being PUPO


----------



## emak

Nikki sorry i didnt see your post earlier   congrats hun on being PUPO and also on the bril quality embie 4 cell is excellent for day2 and A grade yipeeeeee


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

Sorry I have just been taking a peep every couple of days. I have been out of my office and havent been able to keep myself up to date on all thats happening on here. Second reason is that I am absolutely wrecked by the time I get home from work. I am getting really bad headaches at all times of the day and its hard to handle when your working full time. Moan Moan Moan doing a lot of that too. Feeling sorry for myself and poor DH has been excellent.

I also had to go to the rfc yesterday to collect more needles I was 25 days short in my pack! Girls no harm to the sniffers I dont know how you do it. I think my side effects are a hell of a lot less than what you lot are going through. Can I just ask is anyone finding their trousers a tad tight?     I went shoppin last night for new trousers and got a bra fitting! Havent put on much weight but everything feels tighter.(really glad some people find it amusing glittergirl)

congrats to emak and galaxy girl on being PUPO        

Shaz I dont know why I'm a day behind you even though I started 11 days after you? Sahz I jusy noticed that you said that Emmas test date is your wedding anniversary its mine as well it will be our fourth anniversary. Spooky!
I am going to update the wee list and hopefully no not hopefully it WILL result in BFPs.

Hope this extra long post makes up for not being on in a while. I really miss keeping up with all you crazy chicks!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

​[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!
​[/fly]

G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 05 August OTD - 21 August

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

BumbleBee DR - ? Stimms - ? EC - 24 July ET - 27 July OTD - 10 August

                        ​
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I HAV LEFT ANY BODY OUT (ITS THE DRUGS! LOL  )


----------



## lmk

good job niceday!!!  i know how you feel on the clothes i'm also feeling the pinch but its due to overeating (wish i could blame the drugs)   . 

How is our pupo gals this lovely day? hope the madness hasn't set in yet.    

missy shaz hows it going for you girls?

g&t not long to go for fet

tattie you all set for dr?

still not sleeping girls, went to bed at 11 last night had 3 hours sleep and then went over again at 7 only to be wakened by my alarm at 8 to take my sniff. but i'm so lucky to be off work will try to have an afternoon siesta!


----------



## IGWIN79

well girls having a bad day , feel like crying i just have this gut feeling it not going to happen , i thnik i am scared of getting hurt next week dont want to test at all OMG i am so down today


----------



## Guest

Sweetchilli.....sorry you are feeling so down, this treatment caper really takes it out of you doesn't it.
Get yourself a nice big cup of tea and a bar of chocolate and pamper yourself for the day.
I have had the same gut feeling since we started treatment that it wouldn't work and my DH kept
saying the "keep positive" stuff that they do.....do you think they realise how annoying that gets after a while ;

Well girls, I have been V V naughty and tested early.......am in total shock as 4 HPT later    
Can't believe it, I really didn't think it would work, I have no symptoms at all, to be honest I only tested early so that I would have the weekend to try and deal with a negative result before work on monday.
I hope this news gives hope to all you PUPO ladies.....miracles do happen, we were given less than 10% chance!

Have a great weekend and hope to see you all over in the bumps and babies thread!

Bumble Bee


----------



## lmk

bumble bee  congrats on your        you must be on  
                                                                          to all xxx


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli,sorry you are feeling down today hunny.  you have passed the 1st week hopefully the 2nd week will fly by for you.  it's easy to say to relax/do something to keep your mind of 2ww, but it's hard.  all i can do hunny is send you loads of                                                                    .  hope that helps a little. lmkxx


----------



## niceday1971

Bumble Bee congratulations on your   hope it is the start of many!

Wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.

Lmk keep your chin up and think only positive thoughts.  Bumble bee sez she had no symptoms got a   so EVERYTHING is possible
 
Lx


----------



## emak

BUMBLE BEE AND DH           so pleased for you both (naughty girl testing 2 days early) giving me ideas    

Sweetchilli     sorry to hear your having a bad day chick.....not too many days to go now 
Niceday im with you on the clothes too tight front but i have been such a greedy pig the past couple of months ,bet your glad your on the jabs instead of the evil spray  if and thats a big if i ever go back to the rfc for tx theres NO way i will be using that damn spray espically if im paying for my tx 
Lisa what a nitemare that insominia is ....i feel your pain girl ,had a really restless night myself but i hit the sack this avo for a couple of hours ....i need my rest    hope you manage better tonight.
Hows all the rest of you  girls that are sniffing ,jabbing or waiting?
E xx


----------



## lmk

emak hunny good on you get a wee bit of o shut eye this afternoon.  i didnt hoping i'd sllep tonight  . if not i allow dh to knock me out lol! (not with his skunk a$$ tho)!!

2ww girls         hope bumble bee has started a good trend on here!

shaz where are yooooooouuuuu!

missy hows the form? hows mum?

niceday you like a tea bag yet


----------



## emak

Lisa our wee Shaz is in Belfast today being a good daughter AND daughter in law ......so DH is still ponging the house out


----------



## emak

Girls im soooooooooooo spotty ,ye wanna see my chin its disgusting i have NEVER had so many spots   ,thing is i usually get the odd pimple on my chin before a/f ,just trying to convince myself its way to early for   to show her face (hoping i wont see her til next year sometime)


----------



## lmk

its playing tig on here!! hes pure rotten. just think when i'm on the oul bum bullets    

could be a good sign hun stay


----------



## emak

Hope so ....you coming over for a tipple


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Bumble Bee what a result congratulations, hope it's the start of many!!!!!

Girls i'm doing good seems like it's going on forever and i have only started not even 2 weeks.... Mum is doing good coming along now, got out of hospital yesterday so hopefully things will calm down a bit now and i can relax.....

Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there?

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

hi everyone I'm back!!!! Had to talk DH into buying another power cable - but £50 quid later I can finally catch up on everyone!

Emma - so glad your ec and et went well. we had et on the same day and testing wil be the same too - on the 20th. Niceday could you change it for me on the list?? I had thought et would be wed but got it wrong.

EC was fine - sore and i was more aware than origin but fine. Dr.Boyle did it and he was very nice. DH nearly passed out though. . we got 5 eggs from 6 follicles. 4 fertilized and 2 8 cell b s were put back on thursday. this was the painful bit - Dr traub did it and was suprised transfer with origin was straightforward. had 3 days bed rest and am so glad to be up and about. will be taking it easy though of course this week. 

Ema - i had 2 spots on my chin this morning too - freaky or what? its probably just the drugs messing with our systems.

so glad to hear of your BFP bumble bee.


----------



## lmk

welcome back galaxy girl, well done again on being pupo     

hope the other ladies on 2ww are keeping well and not goin crazy!

lmk x


----------



## emak

Welcome back GG ,i was worried about you when you hadnt posted ,was so glad when Sharon filled us in on your news.  Ohhh about our spotty chins think its the progestron   .Isnt e/c in RFC very different from Origin my god i think i was out of it for most of my e/c in origin was aware during part of it then i think they must have given me more drugs ....great !!!! I had an awful e/t at the rfc tears and all but thankfully they did a dummy run in origin and it went ok a bit of pain but bearable .
Sweetchilli you are more than half way there now ,god im climbing the walls so cant imagine how you must be feeling    
Missy good to hear from you ,good news your mum is out of hospital ,as you have said you can relax now
E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Girls, I don't want to get anyone's hope's up, but I was very spotty, and my hair got greaser in my 2 ww's.   it's a good sign!


----------



## emak

Loopybud......bring on the spots     (thanks for that)


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies, 

im back, hows everyone doing?? 
Well i spent my weekend painting and driving...really shattered now..ahh well

whats been happening??

Bumble bee and DH CONGRATULATIONS on your     ,,,thats fantastic news, and hopefuly its the first of many many more to come....xx


----------



## shaz2

Has anyone every forgot to take a couple of nose sprays??


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Shaz how are you sorry can't help about sprays hope someone can help....

Girls yous are saying about spots i am always plaqued with these but did get a lot more during tx last time, try freederm it is really good i use it loads stops them getting too bad or from coming up at all and it is ok to use when tryin to conceive or when pregnant i used it the whole way through....

Talk soon girls

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

B,Bee congrats to you and DH on your BFP BFP


----------



## Ladyhex

still waiting on AF to show her face


----------



## sunbeam

Hi you girls computer connection has been down so havent been postins............wow what a buzy week it has been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Bumble bee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goodluck Emak, Galaxy and Nikki I have everything crossed for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweetchilli hope you are feeling more cheery and all is going well............how was Portrush

Niceday just loving your chart I cant wait til I join!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ladyhex Im with u waiting for AF to get started for FET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy glad to hear your mummy is doing better!!!!!!!!!

Imk hows u honey any buzz??

Hi to anyone I have missed when I have more time I will catch up properly.............going to Manchester on Thurs for weekend but I will find the internet somehwhere!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Shaz2 when I was spraying last time I forgot a few and was late with others particulary when I was at work!!!!!!  Dont worry I still DR'd grand!!!!!!!!!!

G&T wishing you all the very best for Tues.........how r u?

Also Tattie all the best for DR'ing...........prepare to be a demon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chat soon SB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]
July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]​
G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

BumbleBee DR - ? Stimms - ? EC - 24 July ET - 27 July OTD - 10 August

                    ​


----------



## galaxy girl

thanks niceday!


----------



## lmk

well 2ww's hows it going?      

shaz i don't think you need to worry especially we are on the looooooooong protocol, take it easy huni!

hello sunbeam alls quiet with me,me emak and sweetchilli hit the vod on sat nt bit of a sore head sun (i wish)!!

missy delighted your mum is out of hospital  

ladyhex tell the   to hurry up!!

niceday, how are you hunny?


----------



## NCKB

girls 

Have just today joined up to FF - im DR just over a week now and would love to join u all in the Aug/Sept/Oct cycling  if thats ok     it would be nice to go tru this experience with people who know EXACTLY how it feels 

baby dust and BFP wishes to everyone  


Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

welcome nckb you have found us!!  leave your dates for stimms ec and et and niceday will add you to the list


----------



## NCKB

HI IMK, thanks so much for all your help so far - much appreciated  

DR 2nd Aug  - Stimms ??  - EC ??  - ET ?? 

Im back in the hosp this friday 13th Aug for my day 14 scan and blood test - then take it from there, they will know that day when I am due to start taking the injections - hopefully DR is goin according to plan    so when i find out more i will post all my dates up  

xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,
welcome nckb, i hope you have a straight forward and one time only cycle,
well our wee frosties are no more and are in the lab as we speak.they have no fragmentation and look well,my nerves are wrecked.i keep letting on I'm not thinking about it and put it to the back of my mind but its getting harder.DH rang,i think he's like a lucky charm so he does all the bad news calls.it took so long i nearly took the phone off him,thank god all went well. I'm working tom but I'll take the afternoon off.I'm working all through.this is num 7 and iv taken every 2ww off,its been sick leave so imagine my work record!i never normally get sick so thank god iv not had to take other time off,I'll try and get on in the morning,thanks for all your support,just knowing i can come on for a wine is the best thing i think thanks again xo


----------



## emak

Hi NCKB welcome to the nut house !!! Glad you found us ,its so good to be able to share experiences with each other or even just for a wee bit of advice as some of the lovely girls on here are well experienced and should be able to answer any questions you may have .I would love to hear about your clinic (just incase) as the waiting lists up here for private tx are so long

G&T wishing you loads of luck for FET        feel free to come on here and "wine" all you want thats what we are here for to support each other
Emma xx








2


----------



## sunbeam

Hi NKCB you're very welcome..........all the best with treatment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All is very quite with me too Imk..........still waiting on AF.............will it ever come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

for sunbeam and ladyhex
                              
                              hope that brings her on!


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls thanks for all your welcome messages. 

emak how are you- we are attending the HARI Unit in the Rotunda Hospital, Dublin - the waiting list was only about a month for private my first app in the unit was in april, the doc i seen was wonderful as i had a lap & dye done last oct (badly i might add   )  he scanned me to find my tubes were infact filled with fluid which would wash out any embryo so he carried out another lap and dye and put staples in my right tube - all this was done within a couple of days of meeting him, he was wonderful - i started my nasal spray sun 2nd august which was the first day of my a\f back to the hosp now this fri to see how i am reacting to the dr and to have a scan to see if a cyst i had has gone they will also let me know if im ready to start the injections - im on the LONG protocall unfortunatley.   Whats your position have you started your treatment. im still tryin to get the hang of workin this site out - this is my first time on FF.. everyone seems so nice - its great to be able to chat to people that are going tru the same thing as myself and DP. I never realised SOOO many people are in the same boat as i am    

Thank you sunbeam and g&T for your well wishes... much appreciated.. and yes G&T i really hope this is my only cycle.. its so stressful and your mind is constantly thinking about nasal sprays, injections, ec and et!!! i really hope i get that far       G&T are you on your 2WW? how are you feeling.. please god it all works out and you get your BFP at the end and all will be so worth while


----------



## galaxy girl

hi NCKB and welcome -glad you found us!

great news on the frosties g&t i know what you mean about the sick leave - this is the 3rd for me in a year and a half ( all due to treatment) as i was off after i over stimmulated for  the following FET though i just took 2 days off after transfer and the 2 test days off as annual leave - have to admit my head was wrecked though - my mind was not on my job. and as some of te girls on here know,I even managed to put a full tank of petrol in my diesal car on the way home one day! FET is easier on the body though and hopefully you can just take it a bit easier at work than normal! 

how are today emma? going as nuts as me?

oh think i will take time of as a/l. thanks for all who answered on NI girls. just feel bad cause i will just have been off for 2 weeks and i've clinics booked in. there are going to be many people not happy with me! but i wouldn't be fit for working either way I know.


----------



## lmk

G&T hope all went well today for fet     

galaxy girl do whats best for you hun, work will cope you do what is best for a successful tx! hope you aren't going too mad yet!                

quick question... stupid as it may sound, but i feel as if af is going to arrive but i know that dr is stopping it is it just the long protocol or my head going   

lmkxx


----------



## NCKB

girls - how is everyone feeling today

hi galaxy girl - yeh im glad i found this aswell - great been able to hear all the different stories.. and glad im not the only girl goin a little nuts    

galaxy girl how are you doin? how long more left on your   

i know exactly what you mean about the mind not being on the job!! mine hasnt been for about 5 months - so ill defo be takin time off after the ET - prob take the 1st week off during the 2ww.. which i hope will keep me relaxed..  ill have to take it unpaid as my boss had me use all my hols after my last lap & dye        

g&t how are you doin today?? im sure your up the walls - but just try keep calm and keep the thoughts positive - i read this on the internet the other day and have it stuck on front of my computer "POSITIVE THINKING CREATES POSITIVE ENERGY WHICH TURNS INTO POSITIVE REALITY"   

feeling a little nuts today myself.. poor DP was eating a bowl of cereal and for some reason it was totally driving me MENTAL - i felt like he was making noise just to annoy me ha ha - that nasal spray has a lot to answer for   

Can i ask if anyone had CM while takin the nasal spray for DR sorry for being disgusting   but just want to know if this is normal  

Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

lmk - are you on the nasal spray aswell 

Im on the long protocol aswell and I started the nasal spray on the 1st day of AF for down regulation - so im on it 10 days now, i would usually have af for 5 days but being on the spray it stopped after 3 days.. 

what way is your treatment working - do you have to start the meds on the 1st day of AF..

Sorry for the questions - hope you dont mind


----------



## lmk

nckb        as the cereal.  i cracked up with dh last tx for slurping his soup.so take it all in your stride hun, you and dp will laugh about it later when your nursin your baba!  as for cm i had a little at the start of dr was thinking it was ovulation, maybe not??   your boss for giving you no time off, my job allows 5 days for tx but no use to me as i'm signed off now (still getting paid thank god)!  

my dh iswishing your dp all the best with your mood swings, you see that your doing no wrong,but he is seeing you as a complete looney! takeit easy on yourselfx

just seen your other post, i started sniffing on day 21 which was 1 july had my last af 18july (a little late thing dr causes this).  so i dont get another af but the caramps i'm suffering today are so much like af is on her way  . i start stimming fri, then scan 20 & 24 to check how my follies are coming on ec 26 et 28 hopefully.  ask away if i dont know someone will know the ans hun xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone havent been on in a while being so negitive i didnt want to bring yous girls down with me ,  i am feeling better  now but this two weeks is hard , hoping and wishing we all get BFPs loads of PMA    no side affects to speak of , and no sign of AF either   

Galaxy and emak , how are yous keeping , yous are both testing the same day ?

Imk did you get a good nights sleep last night ? roll on the stimms 

Sunbeam hun nice to have ya back , missed ya !!!!

Welcome NCKB to the nut house


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli not sleeping, but heyho fri is just around the corner lol, got my dr today for signing me off as my stat runs out tomorrow, he want to check my bp and stuff, he likes to hear how tx is going thank god he is so understanding! take it easy you 4 more sleeps


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone, thank you all so much for your congratulations....still hasn't really sunk in yet and still NO symptoms,
starting to feel like a bit of a fake  

Sweetchilli, not long to go now mrs, the 2ww is a total head wrecker isn't it.....your doing brill, much better will-power than me.
(ps about your sil.....   )

Emak, how you feeling

I think the clinic should give everyone something to make them sleep for 2 weeks and waken up on test day.....what do you think?

Anyway, better go and do some work.

Heres some babydust for all of you      

Bumble Bee


----------



## NCKB

bumble bee - that is brilliant news - i can only imagine gettin a   is the best feeling in the world     - best of luck to you hope everything goes well for you.. just one question how early did you test!!! when im on my 2ww think ill buy 14 preg tests and do one every day ha ha  

lmk - oh about the cereal incident im glad im not the only one goin a little nuts.. i felt like he was chewing grass in my ear - i was SOO annoyed i just had to walk away ha ha im sure he understands that its just the meds doin that to me     (but im begining to think its ACTUALLY my personality   )  - ill tell the DP that your Dh was wishing him well with the mood swings ha ha he will be chuffed he isnt the only man dealin with mood swings      

No im not gettin paid for being out - she said to me the other day i could take unpaid leave - but sure thats no use to me who would pay my mortgage then ha ha - i was quite annoyed when she told me to use my hols the last time i was out for my lap & dye.. 

So you start sniffing on day 21 whereas in my clinic i started sniffing on day 1 of AF... its amazing how different places do things differently 

Im back in the hosp now fri for a scan and  to see how im reacting to the nasal spray, dont feel too different so im hoping im reacting positively to the meds!!! 

babydust to all


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
Can't believe I have actually got to the treatment stage after months of waiting.

I go to the RFC for the meds next Wednesday and start sniffing on Thursday (20th).

Anyone fancy being a cycle buddy?

How are you all coping work wise - I am having a chat with my boss on Thursday to discuss time off.
Definately taking thw 2WW but is my doctor likely to give me that as sick?

Anyone tried th IVF cds - would you recommend them?

Love to all
Apps


----------



## galaxy girl

yes GP will give 2ww as sick leave - mine did ! and she put general debility rather than spelling it out on the note. NCKB - could you not do this too?? your lap should have been sick leave - thats nuts you had to take Annual leave.


----------



## NCKB

Well then thats what ill do if i EVER get to the   - feel like its never goin to happen...  ill just get my GP to give me a sick note for time off at least then i wont be loosing out on all my wages, you see my job doesnt pay if we are out sick and so we would have to claim the social welfare.. but you would think that with it being IVF she would have some compassion and pay me my wages        

Ive never heard of IVF cd's - where would i get info on them?? Ive been lookin out for some books re: fertility but cant seem to find any.. anyone have any suggestions 

Also, im doin acupuncture at the mo to try help the IVF along - anyone else try that?? 

Oh im full of questions today - anyone else hear that pineapple juice can help implanation Needless to say i have a house full of pineapple


----------



## emak

Hi fellow cycle buddies
Right where do i start  
NCKB feel free to ask loads of questions ,i have learned so much through this site ,firstly pineapple juice and brazil nuts im on both ,it has to be NOT from concentrate and not fresh pineapple either (havent a clue why its on this site somewhere cause i read it the other day).I did laugh when i read about your DP and his cereal and instantly thought of our very sane Lmk and the "soup" incident i think we are all entitled to go  a bit loopy during tx ....what do you think girls YES i hear you say   you were asking where i am with tx ,i am currently on my 2ww (test 20th aug) this is my second tx ,unfortunatley i am a poor responder to stims on first tx we got 1 egg and this time we got 2 ,but sure it only takes one wee embie and im   hard that it is snuggling in right now.
Girls i got a sick line for the 2ww yesterday my doctor wrote post op.
Apps happy days you are getting started ,you start on y otd     
Bumble bee i with you i would love to be knocked out for 2 ww at least then i wouldnt be stuffing my big fat belly too  
Shaz did you go out last night ....hows the sleeping?
Sweetchilli oh god its getting so close for you now     
Glitter we can go slowly mental together  
Ladyhex and Sunbeam will do an a/f dance for you both
                  
Hope that does the trick.
E xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Well girls I'm officially pupo,i had an A2 and B3 put back at 12 today,i feel very emotionali hugged the lovely nurse because she's looked after me the whole way through.Everytime i wanted to talk i just babbled i didn't say 2 words to Dr?cant remember his name.iv just been yappin all day.whats wrong with me? 
so 2weeks till test date.I'm frightened to say anything but this process had been positive,i hope and want the result to be as well.so here we are,sitting in my asda jammies,i went to work this morning and have no days off for 12 days straight,my job is lovely and i can take my time,iv just got this feeling id love to stay home and look after my babies for as long as i have them in my womb,i know thats corny but its true. so girls can i be added to the prayer list,all help needed and appreciated  xo
this is going to be a whole bfp thread,people will be queuing to join.


----------



## g&amp;t

Iv just realised sweetchilli that its only 4 days,my god its flown in,well maybe not for you.i have my fingers and everything else crossed for you all.      the page is going to light up in 4 days with them xo
ps nice day can you update me on the chart,i get all excited when i see my name..woo hoo 14 days


----------



## fifi31

Hello ladies!!!!

Hope you don't mind if I join the nut house . I've been on and off this site for some time now-but this is my first go at IVF and a bit like NCKB-any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the info about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice Emmak and best of luck for your 2 ww. 

I have sever endo and have had several op's to have it removed and they have knocked me for seven . Anyways, I've been on injections similar to zoladex for 6 months to stop the endo returning and the nurses in the RVH told me yeserday at my pre-treatment visit that I may already be dr due to the injections and haven't had a period for 6 months but this is the norm apparently. I start my suprecur spray this thursday-wooppeee!!! I strat my inhections on 3/09and predicted EC is 13/09. No date for ET yet. Mind you that's one of my main concerns, I had been to Origin tostart IVF cycle so had AMH test and all done but then they found a cyst that had to be removed surgically  and cycle never started so that's why I'm at RVH now. But they told me I'm at risk of OHSS, as my AMH level was quite high which means I may produce a lot of eggs but could be very dangerous??

I mentionned this to the nurse in the RVH yesterday and she says all they can do for that is offer FET. I'm really confused bearing in mind that there's a long road to go even before that stage!! Help!!!

Anyway, would love to jon in with the chat with you ladies.

Hope you are all feeling well at the mo.

Take care

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

WELCOME fifi - Ive only been on this site since yesterday and im not kidding when i say i feel so much better and positive about the next few weeks ahead with the IVF due to all the positive feed back and also all the tips from the other girls - plus reading the success stories makes you actually think IT MAY BE ME IN A FEW WEEKS            
Im only on the spray since 2nd august and back in the hosp now this fri for my day 14 blood test and scan so ill know more then when i start the injections etc..  

Thanks emak for that info on the pineapples - ive been eating a LOT of fresh pineapple so have to stop this plus my local supermarket only had juice from concentrate yesterday so thats going down the sink when i get home        you only have 8 or 9 days left before you test - i bet you wish you could just go to sleep an wake up on the 20th august!!! 
Sweetchilli - you only have 4 more days OMG how exciting..... i really hope you get your BFP   

Ive just been out dropping to the  post office for work and i called into the church (which is called "the immaculate conception") and i said a     for all of us on the journey together - i lite a candle aswell so please god it helps


----------



## lmk

welcome fifi, wish you all the best for your tx and a successful one at that  
thanks nckb lite as many as you want need all the luck on here! 
congrats g&t on being pupo!!    
just back from dr signed off now, roll on fri!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi Chicks
Ladyhex and Sunbeam AF dance for ya  yes i am back   

G&T 
 on being PUPO hun !!!!
      
 Fifi Welcome to the nuthouse all the best of luck for you TX hun !!!

Imk bet your glad your off now i found it far easier and less stress

EMAK AND GALAXY hows you coping , and emak hows you pigeon doing , has the dog ate it yet    sorry couldnt resist 

I now everyone onlly 4 day im getting scared now 
Loads of fairy dust for everyone


----------



## lmk

nice 1 sweetchilli!! thats my girl keep em comin


----------



## fifi31

hey sweetchilli,

This definitely is a nuthouse and I love it with images like that  V funny, thanks for your kind words chick.
Chat soon

Fifi


----------



## Guest

NCKB, I tested 3 days early   ....I know, very naughty

Just incase anyone is interested, Tesco own brand HPT are on BOGOF, £4.somehting for a pack of 2....

BB


----------



## emak

Bumble Bee thanks for the tips about Tesco HPT ,im soooo afraid to go and buy them incase it brings on a/f cause thats what happened the last time ,Will hold out to next week 
Sweetchilli OMG i laughed my head off at that picture      
Fifi welcome chick so you are starting tx soon ....are you excited? Glad i could help regarding the pineapple juice fyi Tesco sell own brand not from concentrate its on offer at the moment ...think its 2 for £2.50


----------



## NCKB

OMG absolutely brilliant pic sweetchilli - just think by sunday u will have your answer - oh my nerves           

thanks for the tips about the HPT bumble bee  - ill be stocking up on them for my    - do you have any tips to get a BFP - did you do acupuncture or anything.. im just back from my acupuncture session and i feel so relaxed and wonderful, i would defo recommend it.. my acupuncturist was tellin me about another client he has who has just had her 1st BFP from her 1st try of IVF so im hoping he can do the same for me!!!!!

emak - i was in tesco today and they didnt have pineapple juice, well they had some but it was from concentrate ill shop around tomorrow.. but i did buy the brazil nuts.. 
also another tip girls ( i read it on the net) that sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds are great so needless to say ive stocked up on them aswell           - seemly the protein in the seeds is a great help for healthy eggs for the EC..........................


----------



## Ladyhex

I wish she would hurry up 
heres hoping that your man sweetchilli will help her along lol


----------



## apparition

Hi all
welcome NCKB - fresh pinapple juice usually in the fresh milk area - DH  loves the red grape and yum berry( ?) juice too.
also talking about prayers - just been told about a new saint (well new to me) St. Colette - patron saint of childless couples. her parents had her at 60. any help going I'll take, especially as St. Gerard seems to have overlooked me.
Also earing pineapple and brazil nuts.

Really confused the girl in boots yesterday - told to get condoms by the hospital so no surprises before treatment so bought some - boy did that feel odd and picked up a pregnancy test at the same time so I don't have to consider buying it later. The poor girl just gave me the oddest look.

Any one trying acupuncture - had my first last night. Did not expedct to have the needles stuck in and them be left for half an hour. Where has everyone else had their needle placed? felt very relaxed, more so than mediation or relaxation cds. DH not so impressed.
love to all - chat later
APPS


----------



## galaxy girl

FIFI - hopefully the Royal will put you on a low dose of stimms meds. Thats what they did with me as i overstimulated in the past. If they put you on a low dose then your ovaries should nt go nuts and they then would nt have to stop the cycle. 
Have you told the doc about your AMH results? if you've got your schedule it should say what dose you've been placed on.


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Apps i was going for weekly acupuncture sessions on the run up to my tx and really liked.The girl i was going to was lovely spent loads of time with me(i was always with her for a full hour) she used loads of needles everywhere from my head ,ears ,arms,belly ,legs and feet would put on relaxing music and do breathing exercises etc with me then when all the needles were out give my feet a quick rub   ,she was getting married on the day of e/t so had to use a girl up in Belfast for the pre/post session and i wasnt impressed at all  .I must start saying a few prayers to st colette  

Hows everyone else this morning ...sweetchilli and Galaxy girl how you both coping?


----------



## NCKB

Morning girls, 

How is everyone. Sweetchilli and Galaxy how are you both  only another few days left to go   

Emak - how are you doin? 

Apps yes ive been doin acupuncture - i started in jan and do so for about 3 months - but then lost faith in it so i stopped but ive gone back now to another guy and been having sessions for the past 4 weeks and i feel so much better for it, had a session lastnight and i had the best sleep EVER  - he put needles in my ears, head (for the headaches onthe nasal spray) feet, legs, hands, elbow, wrist, stomach then just before i leave he puts these little seed things in my ears and i keep them on for a few days as the point for your womb is in your ear (well so he says     )  he showed me a pic of an ear with all the different chinease medicine points and he asked me what it looked like and it took me a few mins but your ear upside down actually looks like a Foetus... i know i might sound crazy but i showed it to the girls from work who all have children and they didnt even have to think what it looked like they all knew straight away       -  

Ill be on the hunt for the fresh pineapply juice today -      im laughin here at the girl in boots apps - im sure she thought you were for the nut house condoms and a pregnancy test what a combination 
  
Oh yes ive been praying to st gerard aswell - even printed his prayer off the internet - plus ive been sayin prayers to St, Theresa and will add St. Colette to the list....


----------



## galaxy girl

NCKB - i wish I had only another few days to go! i like Ema don't test to the 20th ..... seems like forever. TESCO delivary man has just been and i now have 4 cartons of pineapple juice!! if you fancy a trip up north i will pass some on ...... thought getting it delivered was a good way to avoid lifting!

I have a banging headache this am and am feeling sick cause of it. but have just managed breakfast. Am to scared to take anything for it! how are you doing Ema?


----------



## NCKB

Oh Sorry Galaxy - my head is not with it today after my acupuncture lastnight - i think im still asleep    - but the 20th is only 8 days away so not too long to go      - just rest and try get rid of the headache - nothing worse sure there isnt - ive been gettin bad ones on the spray and gave in yesterday and took two tablets, my bosses sister is a doc and i asked her if it would be ok and she said it would... 

Oh if i dont get the pineapple juice in the shops here i might just take a trip up north and steal some of your juice


----------



## fifi31

Hey ladies,

Still laughing at that picture sweetchilli. In fact I told my DH I'd been working really hard on my assignments on the computer all day-but only to forget to close down the FF window and in he comes after a while to see a naked girating man on the screen- he'll never believe me again that I do any work 

Anyway, Emak thanks for the info I plan to go to Tesco today to get the p juice and HPT if poss. I see you ahve EC and ET over- lucky you- I really wish you loads of luck chick!!  

Hey Galaxygirl, 
I've only told the nurse at the pre-treatment but must tell the doc when I next see him/her. I'm guessing that the stimms are the injections?? If so then I'm on 450iu Gonal f pen for day 1 + 2 with 225iu each day ; then on 900iu gonal f pen for days 3-6 with 187.5 iu each day; then back to 450iu gonal f penfor days 8,9 and 10 at 150 iu, 112.5iu and 112.5 iu. Sorry Galaxygirl for all that info but does that sound right to you. I must check it out with hospital anyway.

Anyway, just to let you know NCKB, appartition and Emmak I started accu last week and I've had 2 sessions now and I've been sleeping so well I intend to keep it up until Ec if poss. But so far I'm enjoying it also. Anyway, hope you are all well 

Take care

Fifi x


----------



## galaxy girl

it sounds like theyve put you on the 'normal' dose. i was on 150 a day but only got 6 follicles and 5 eggs. were before i got 24 then 13 with a slightly lower dose.  so they will monitor you and be able to reduce or increase your dose if necessary. think i was scanned after 6 days of stims to see response? does that sound right from your schedule?


----------



## fifi31

Hey galaxygirl,

Yeah looking at the schedule here and I'm due a scan after 6 days of stimms. It's great  to have someone who knows what they're talking about becasue as good as my family are they haven't got a clue about what we have to go through!!!! Thanks again GG.
Off to buy p juice here!
Fifi X


----------



## NCKB

ok ive been to 3 shops and cannot find "fresh" pineapple juice - all i can find is pineapple juice "from concentrate"... galaxy girl i think a trip up north is needed          

can anyone help me here - I started the nasal spray 12 days ago on the 1st day of my a/f to stop me from ovulating naturally - over the past 2 days but ive noticed some CM as if im coming up ovulatation (sorry for being disgusting   ) obviously ovulation is NOT meant to happen until i start the stimms... maybe im just not reacting to the nasal spray


----------



## emak

Hi Nic ,dont know what the craic would be regarding CM as up ere we dont start the spray until day21 of our cycle if on the long protocol ,why dont you give your clinic a wee ring im sure they wouldnt mind (after all your paying them enough).Shame you cant find the not from concentrate pineapple juice as someone said earlier it is kept in the fridges beside the milk.
Fifi i was having  alook at my old sched from rfc and i would agree the GG ,think you are on the normal dose i was on the high dose and started on 262 iu hope that helps.


----------



## sunbeam

Hello Girls,

Where is my AF............is she ever going to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going away tomorrow for weekend and normally pray I dont get AF when away but Im desperately praying I do!!!!!!!!!!!

Ladyhex any word of her with you

Emak thanks for your wishes!!!!!!!

Welcome Fifi31!!!!!!!!

Hows r Sweetchilli.............cant believe it is so close!!!!!!!!!!!  By the way where did u get the picture of my DH...............lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!).  How r u feeling?  I hope to get on internet over weekend but if not I will be thinking so much of you and wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!!!!!!!!  I know it will be     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi G & T hows u honey?

Isnt this site great NCKB............I would be lost withou you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## fifi31

Hey Emmak,

Thanks for the advice and going to the bother of hoking out your old IVF stuff it has put my mind at ease for now!  I got 4 cartons of P juice and it is surprisingly really nice! I also bought the HPT with the BOGOF and the prenacare vits and wll man are all on 3 for the price of 2 offer in tesco also. So that's me sorted now and ready to start my sprays tomorrow. 

Fifi x


----------



## Ladyhex

girls im still waiting on the B***h lol    

i have got a referral to the hospital to see gynae , my GP did bloods 
i have the results but dont really know what they mean lol      will post them tomorrow and see if any of you good ladies can help me    

sunbeam you and me are playing the waiting game at the mo 

welcome fifi31

how all the other lovely ladies


----------



## emak

Ladyhex post your results and us medically minded people will have a look      dont know if we will be much help but sure will have a wee look.
Fifi no worries hun ,we are all here to help good luck with the first sniff tomorrow
Nic any joy with the pineapple juice yet?
Ladyhex and Sunbeam i feel another a/f dance coming on            
OMG sweetchilli you are so close to testing now ....how you feeling?
GG my ole testing buddie are you keeping sane?
My (.Y.) are still a wee bit tender but thats about it apart from the nasty side effect of the cyclogest (a wee bit windy)   
Hope the rest of yous are well
Emma xx


----------



## lmk

hope all you lovley ladies are well, short and sweet from me tonight (just like me)   SENDING LOADS OF


----------



## shaz2

Only me just saying hello...xx


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]

July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]​
G&T FET 11 August OTD?

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Sweetchilli DR - 28 June Stimms - 15 July EC - 28 July ET - 31 July OTD - 15 August

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Galaxy Girl DR - 07 June Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

NCKB DR 2nd Aug - Stimms ?? - EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

                             ​


----------



## niceday1971

Hi me again

Welcome to all the newbies you will definitely have a ball on here!  Must get stocked up on my pineapple juice, I cant eat the brazil nuts have an nut allergy anybody any other ideas what I could substitute them for?

sorry NCKB its took me a while to get you on the list.

Hurry up ladyhex and sunbeam get a move on.

Good luck to all you pupo's.  Time is flying in.  

I haven't been on in a while I think i'm punctured with all this cycling! lol

Have to head off to work now trying to get everything tidied up because I am definitely taking the 2ww off.


Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Me again again

Bumble bee do you want me to take you off the list now that you are going to be a mummy?
I would put the big BFP flasher beside your name but I would hate to have to post the BFN beside other peoples names if it where to happen which it wont if you see what I mean !.  Let me know or you can just stay on the list for the craic!


Lxx


----------



## Guest

Niceday.......yep go ahead and take me off the list.

Sweetchilli, I won't be online over the weekend so just wanted to say I have everything crossed for you, I really really 
hope you get your BFP.

Bumble Bee


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Bumble Bee 

hope that didnt sound cheeky but I think you know what I mean.


Lx


----------



## lmk

hey niceday hows it going? working hard  .

how is all the sniffers, pin cushion girls and of course our 2ww's today?

catch up later girls, bf coming for lunch cant wait bringing her 2 babas!

lmkxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Good afternoon everyone,i hope your all well,niceday i think your right to take the 2ww off,I'm working but i am overly conscious of every movement,i could be at home practicing getting fatter  without this stress,so good for you.
sweetchilli how are you today,bumblebee started the bfp so we're on a run,emak its 6 days now for you.i know it seems like miles away but when thats over its the next 9mths you cant settle.roll on test date......
I'm testing on the 25th? i want it to last for longer this time so not testing until I'm supposed to(did that sound convincing?) i have nothing really to tell,tender boobies but they have been like that for a couple of weeks,i feel a bit yukkie but again,i think its the tabs. I'll Check in laterxo


----------



## NCKB

girls 
how is everyone.. 
Im good today.. off work tomorrow so im    
Still no joy with the pineapple juice but ill head to marks and spencer the weekend and see if they do they do it..      
sniffing is goin good.. well i hope it is anyways!! back to the hosp tomorrow for my day 14 blood and scan to see if my cyst has gone and to see how dr is goin!! i hope im reacting well to it and able to start the stimms over the next few days    

No prob niceday - im on the list now thats all that matters   

Only a few more days for more test results - please god     bumble bee has started the ball rolling and there will be    from everyone.... 

oh roll on 5.30 - wish i could win the lotto and give up work


----------



## emak

Hi girls hows it going with yous all?
Nicola i know m&s do pineapple juice but i have a feeling its the concentrate stuff ..have you tried Sainsburys ,i think Tropiciana do a NFC good luck with your search and also with your scan tomorrow  
G&T ,Nikki how you both finding the 2ww ...bloody hell isnt it  
Sweetchilli where are you hun ,im missing all the lovely pictures that you post,ohhh not long now 
Galaxy Girl ,have you any symptoms ,i have nought not even the sore (.Y.) anymore   .This waiting is driving me crazy !!!
Shaz and Lisa how was the sleeping last night?
Missy hows the jabbing going ,do you feel like a pin cushion?
What about the rest of you ladies  that are d/r ,do you feel like killing anyone yet? 
News on me is that everynight im having dreams about tx ,doseage and mad stuff like that ,crazy i know suppose it must be because its in the back of my mind all the time.The past 2 morning i have woken after a very unsettled sleep wanting to do a hpt ....dont worry girls im not gonna do it im not that stupid just have a real urge .I woke at 5am this morning and felt like a/f was on its way had to go to the bathroom just to check iykwim god this 2ww really messes with your head ,i hope the rest of yous arent going slightly loopy like moi   
Chat later   Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls!

Just at my gate in Dublin airport waiting on my flight.......cant believe I found a surfbox!  Just wanted to say Hi to you all and hope all is well!

Ladyhex still nothing!!!!!!!!!  Whats the bloods for? Lets hope something will happen over the weekend with Emaks AF dance!!!!!!! (thanks Emak hows things?).

Chat soon!


----------



## g&amp;t

Emak,the dream thing reminded me of my cousin who's prg just,she said she's having wild dreams,one being that marcus from bb was tha daddy, its the hormones!


----------



## nikki289

Hi girls sorry i havent been online very much this week started back to work on monday and its been really busy, havent had time to think about the 2ww!  will catch up with everyones news over the w.end.

Welcome to all the new girls i can honestly say if it wasnt for this site i would be lost the girls here are a mine of information and great support!

No symptoms from me nothing, nadda, zilch! dont feel anything just tired but think thats because of work.

sweetchilli good luck for test day! really hope you get that BFP!    

Emak and GalaxyGirl hope your both taking it easy any praying we all get good news next week.

to everyone else whos started or waiting to start GOODLUCK!

Take care Nikki x


----------



## galaxy girl

morning all!

nckb - M&S does yummy pineapple juice with a hint of lime in it. hope you find some.

niceday - i think the pineapple and juice and the nuts do simalar things so you should be ok with just the juice.


emma - i am going nuts too - boobs still sore (always are before af too so for me it doesn't mean much!) still have my sore head - so sore last night though i was going to throw up. can't risk any meds though. can't drink tea any more as it smells of bleach - accused dh of bleaching cups but he denies it! hoping its a sign but probably am reading too much into things......am really wanting to test now. but know it is still too early. does anyone know what are the most sensitive tests...first response?


----------



## lmk

morning galaxy girl, naughty naughty step away from the pee sticks    ,  (i rem cate using FR 3 days before otd). you had me laughing at the bleached cups, hope its a sign hun!


----------



## emak

Galaxy girl OMG im thinking all the signs look good for you     ...no symptoms at all here   .I hardly closed an eye last night tossed and turned most of the night and am exhausted now ,i keep feeling like a/f is on her way as on my last tx it arrived 5 days before OTD   hard that i at least get to test this time      
Lmk afraid no crazy dreams to report back today didnt stay asleep long enough to have a dream  

Hows all the rest of yous girls bearing up?


----------



## lmk

emak so sorry you had no sleep last night, hopefully you get a little shut eye this afternoon.   for you and all the girls 2ww


----------



## galaxy girl

3 days... hmm would be mon. won't be doing that - back at work then! Also on 2ww boards someone tested a day early and got a BFN then tested on day 14 and got a BFP! so will try and hang on in there. Emma - i am praying i get to test day too - bled on the pm of day 13 last time and it was such a horrible feeling not to get to test. i felt really robbed. Am really scared about the headache as always get one before af, though usualy not for this long or this sore! i am praying this is the time for both of us - most girls on here with a BFP seem to have no symptoms!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone 
Nikki ,NCKB, and g&t all the best of luck for yous all 
Charlie , 11 follicles is great hun , wishing you all the best for mon or tue , incase i wont be on   

Emak and galaxy , have a nice weekend chicks and will be praying for a BFP for the both of yous Hang in there , and no pee sticks 

Ladyhex AF dance for you 
 oh cute lol 
hope it comes soon for you hun !!!

Crazycate hi ya chick , you keeping ok ?

Imk     you had me in stiches with that picture on the northern ireland girls , oh hes so sexy   
How did your first stimms go this morning , hoping you get a good nights sleep over the weekend

Shaz havent rang yet but will on mon had to many things going on this week , thanks again for all the help , your a star 
Have a nice weekend hun !!
Sunbeam have a nice holiday hun lucky duck  

Glitter, loopybud, loopyone , Sarah and cate thanks for all the best wishes , have a nice weekend everyone 

Well i am going away tonight will try and get on tomorrow with the results , i think i already know what it is and its good in a way cause i think i have prepared myself , and hopefully i can deal with it better
Thanks for all the support over the last 6 months girls , yous have been so supportive (sorry bad spelling) and the craic was brillant big hugs for yous all    lets hope for alot of BFPs over the next 3 or 4 months   Speak soon !!!
Loads of Love Laverne XXXXXX


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli going to do them at night hun, was thinking 9ish then i'll be in pj's and all cosy cosy!

fingers toes are all crossed for you         

whatta ya fink of dh sexxxxxxxy or wat!!!


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls,

sorry was kurking for wee bit there as didnt really have anything much to say!!(no smart comments thank you...lol),
Emma and galaxygirl hows the week going now for use both??    
Glitter girl keep positive chick        ... 
lmk you lucky thing starting jabs now, hopefuly thats the end of no sleeping for you hun...xxx 
charlie hello, and 13 follys is brilliant good luck for next week chick...xx 
fifi31 hello and welcome, hows the sniffing going for you so far?? 
nikki and g&t and NCKB how use all doing ladies? 
ladyhex just for you a wee dance...xx                              

missy wats the craic? hows yer mum? xx
tatty, sunbeam and niceday and everyone else how use all doing? any nice plans for the weekend??

lots of babydust to everyone


----------



## g&amp;t

Wee quicky,sweetchilli,dont panic,brown staining and cramps have been mentioned before on bfp ladies,i have everythig crossed,but you'll be finexo
thinking of you allxo


----------



## emak

Just a wee quickie as im going to bed for a wee while
Lisa   for the first jab tonight           
Sweetchilli        hang in there huni.
Girls im [email protected] myself feeling really crampy and knicker watching every 10 mins   thats another reason why im away to bed apart from feeling exhausted.
Ohhh by the way totally off the subject Harley done it again today


----------



## lmk

emak what a stud muffin you have lol!!! sleep well i'm heading for a wee 40 winks myself in a mo!

shaz you quiet  , is dh still alive?! did the car pass mot? 

nckb how did scan go? did you get pineapple juice?!

nikki hows you today?


----------



## shaz2

Hi lmk, yeah dh still alive...FOR NOW!!!  
Yes his car bloody passed   i so wanted it to fail just to annoy him    

xxx


----------



## fifi31

Hi everyone,

Emma, really hope you have a well deserved sleep. Good luck sweetchilli and GG- Hope you are all feeling good today.
Still loving the p. juice. 
A quick quetsion as I'm embarking on this whole IVF experience for the first time- is it ok to take painkillers for the headaches caused by the suprecur sprays? Have any of you used Resuc remedy to get you through this tough time? I know I've only started sprays a couple of days ago but already notice I;m not sleeping as much and waking up during the night! Have any of you ahd any seide effects like these?
Thanks 

Fifix


----------



## galaxy girl

I was told at the royal to stick to plain paracetamol for dr headache's. a couple of the girls on here had disturbed seep too. i just had the headaches and the ht flushes.


----------



## emak

Fifi sorry to hear the side effects of the spray are kicking in ...horrible isnt it ,i found the insominia the hardest part ,also had hot flushes ,the things us girls have to do.
Lisa nearly jab time woo hoooo   
Had a wee sleep feel a bit better and thankfully the cramps have eased
Hope yous are all well


----------



## lmk

thats me now an official pin cushion  , change to 8pm (so i wouldnt rush and make a mess of it before bb is on)!!

emak glad you got a sleep. is that young boy of yours walking around with a big   on his face!!

shaz, god love you huni but you are nearly there too hun. big   for you

fifi, i too had the sleepless nights, headaches and hot flushes (sometimes snappy at dh and mum).  it will pass hun when you start injections.  wish you all the luck in the world!
lmkxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls = how is everyone tonight... all waiting on bb to start im sure... its just not the same with out a few drinks sure it isnt   
well lets hope markus is voted out    

Well went for my scan today and the cyst has got bigger - myself and Dp couldnt believed how big it was     SO they are taking me in to  hosp tues to drain it - ill be sedated so shouldnt be too bad but still its goin to delay the TX, ive to continue takin my sprays and then hopefully after the cyst is drained we can start stimms... there is always a hurdle to get over isnt there     

Fifi as far as side effects to the spray i have the headaches, hot flushes, not sleeping too good and then the mood swing which DP can vouch for        

sweetchilli, emak and galaxy = just hang in there girls - not lng left now to test - no AF yet so that HAS to be good signs


----------



## lmk

nckb  sorry bout the cyst  .  at least they are treating it and hopefully stimms start soon. will say a little   for you. 

love bb too and it isnt the same without a drink! i dont care who goes halfwit or marcus they both do my head in  .  loving dogface i want her to win! 

x factor is on sat nt for a quick update of last years acts. then it starts on thurs (i think) love x factor so much (especailly with a bottle of vino) mmmmmm

lmk


----------



## emak

Lmk X Factor tomorrow night  Yipeee i love it canny wait thanks for being the tv times   
Nicola sorry bout the cyst but as Lmk has said at least they are gonna treat and thankfully they found it before stims started
Right my book is calling me
Night all

Sweetchilli


----------



## lmk

emak how did you know my middle name   sweet dreamsxx


----------



## Ladyhex

emak glad harley did the business lol hows you feeling not long now     is it really the X-factor tonight ??

girls i think my lady fun is on her way as i speak (TMI coming up, when i wipe its red but nothing on the pad ...should i post of my letter or wait till its full on ? help please lol ) 

sweetchilli the wee mouse did it !!        
NCKB ...hopefully it wont hold you back to much hun   

Lmk loving the way you are sorted before BB    

hows all the other ladies doing !!


----------



## lmk

yeeh hah ladyhex! i waited to af was in full flow before sending off letter. x factor is on at 6.50 but its just on last years and i believe it starts sat or sun next week. yipppppppeeeeeeeeeeee!!! at least it'll be something to keep us occupied!

21 days to go huni!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Cheers Lmk ...knacker watching now lol    the nerves are now kicking in


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe ladyhex thats fantastic hun my wee mouse worked yeeehaaaaa


----------



## emak

Ladyhex i know what you mean about knicker watching ,i have been awake half the night(again) thinking a/f is on its way   was feeling very crampy again and suppose whats playing on my mind is that it was at this stage at my last tx that a/f came ,just dont feel too good have a dragging feeling down there   and now a headache after this post im gonna have 40 winks.....god i wont know whats hiit me when i have to go back to work after 3 weeks off ,i wish i was rich   .
BTW Ladyhex brill a/f is finally here    
Lmk i was gonna say your doting that x factor isnt on but its on itv2 ,hopefully i will be awake by then 
Sweetchilli again im SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you and     that everything is good with you   
Galaxy girl have you still got the urge to test? I havent not since i have a real feeling that    is def on its way  
Hope the rest of yous are enjoying the weekend and keeping sane
E xx


----------



## g&amp;t

sweetchilli,well done,just take it easy,you've had the hard bit so feet up and get those big ones to do all the running,im sure you have them all well trained!
I had my god daughter last night for 4 hrs,lovely child but dh and i were scared,her mumy is 6 weeks and 3 days preg,she started bleedind after 2 days of light to then heavy staining,she came back (thank god) with a picture of num2 and  she got to see the heart beat,they couldnt find any reason for the bleed,she had internal scan.she was in such a state yesterday,but now her minds at rest,
sweet you got this far,you'll go all the way,i bet you wish you had a bell by your bed,mine'd be worn done
emk,iv been having cramps since last night,so much that i couldnt sleep with the pain.i think its the 4 progynova and the gel making everything enlarge the feeling is worse when i sit, bloody drugs!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

ema - yeah still dying to test!! know its still to early though. hang on in there - symtoms of bfp seem to be the same as pmt for most people!

nckb - sorry about your cyst - how frustrating for you.

ladyhex - whoo hoo for getting started.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just wanted to say woohoo Ladyhex at gettignstarted.  Hurry up with the details so I can stick you on the list!

I'm having a quiet weekend chilling out and not doing any housework have hurt my back carrying work bags! .  Im off on Monday and going for a wee drive to Newcastle with DH and the MIL and auntie in law.

Hope you are all having a lurvly weekend. Wishing all you ladies on the 2ww all the best.  You will be testing on my wedding anniversary.  Good Luck.          

Lx


----------



## fifi31

Hey ladies,

I was babysitting my wee niece last night and had to get up to her through the night- only benefit of this bloomin spray I just bounced out bed 
Anyway GG thanks for advice on plain paracetamol must stock up on them- mind you the headaches are milder today so heres hoping! 
Emmak sounds like the sprays didn't agree with you either-bet you're glad that stage is over. Insomnia is the pits Hope you're takin it easy chick!
Imk must admit that Ive found myself getting wound up over minor things and I could cry aat nothing. Hope it doesn't last! Sounds like you've got into the swing of the injections now chick fair play!!
NCKB- thanks for the advice and I wish you well!!

Hope you all enjoy the weekend girlies!!

Fifi xx


----------



## lmk

emak,galaxy girl,nikki,g&t just sending some                         how are you all doing?

nckb all the best for tomorrow   any joy on the pineapple juise hunt? want me to post some down to you?! 

fifi at last the sniffing came to some use and helped out with the babysitting   have you still the headaches?

i was a basket case yesterday, screamed at dh for no reason i think everything he done he couldnt have done it right yesterday, god love him he does live with a woman from hell sometimes. but i love him so much and he knows it 
lmk xx


----------



## NCKB

hey girls how is everyone   tanks for all your well wishes about my cyst    

ah yeh i know isnt it a pain in the   about the cyst but hopefully when its drained on tues ill be able  to move on to the stimms, the only positive thing they said that the lining of my womb was perfect so at least thats something    
has anyone ever had a cyst drained under sedation ive never had this dne before and just wanted to know what exactly they will do - i do hate asking too many questions in the hosp coz i feel that think im a bit of an   for not knowing - but in fairness how the hell am i supposed to know these things when ive never had it done before   
sweetchilli - how are you doin? 
how are u other girls on the 2ww - not long left now - i have everything crossed for you all..... 
speaking of headaches fifi - lastnight i was actually reduced to tears as my headache was SOOOO bad - it had to have been the worse one yet     i took some paracetemol actifast and went to bed... it was awful...


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

fifi do you need to be on the list or is there anyone else I have forgotten about, please let me know.

LX


----------



## 2Angels

Hi NCKB

I had a cyst drained before, it was when i was in getting my tubes clipped they drained it while they done that, i had to stay over one night as my blatter didn't work after i got it done, but i don't think yours would be as bad as this as you are only getting a cyst drained.
They went through my belly button to do this so then i had to take time of work as in my job a do a lot of lifting and im always on my feet.

Hope this helps you abit anything else i can help you with let me know. xx


----------



## emak

Hi all
Lmk is Mr Lmk still alive ?  Sorry im not laughing really ,im sure you werent that bad  or were you !!! Hope you are feeling better today this tx buisness is just so stressful ,feel free to vent on ere all you want  
Nicola good luck for Tuesday ,soory cant help you never had a cyst drained but sedation is great   you shouldnt remember a thing.
fifi hope you arent finding the devil spray too bad 
Shaz bet your looking forward to your wee holiday ,is DH still driving you mad? 
Hows my fellow 2ww girls holding out? All good i hope


----------



## lmk

emak, he's alive the poor creator. i have been a really good wife today.  i think its the reality of tx kickin everything seems to be flying in and i'm dreading the 2ww. did you enjoy dinner what did you have?


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi all the 2ww'ers,jeez the nerves...Emk 4 days,you and sweetchilli's time flew in. Sweetchilli,i hae everything crossed for tom,xo
the windy side affect has gone thank god! i woke myself up one night,it was like being in the room with a sailor.the noise  i don't know about the rest of ya's but i always feel full now.I'm still eating but these drugs have some weird side affects.I'm sorry I'm rubbish at personals and getting on,i just never get the time,i came in from work today and took over the sofa,lazy cat.
I'll keep everything crossed and praying for BF P's all aroundxo


----------



## fifi31

Hey Emmak  and Imk seem to get the headaches more in the evening and had another one yesterday evening unfortunately!  
NCKB, sorry to hear about your cyct. I've had several cysts over the years due to endometriosis. In fact about 8 months ago I was just about to start IVF and the doctor detected a 5cm cyct and insisted it was removed with open surgery so that was me back at the end of teh queue for IVF for a while. Mind you my cyst was removed and not drained and I was knocked out also. I wish you the best of luck as they're so bloody annoying.
Hey niceday I'd love to be on the lsit if poss? Thanks chick.

Best of luck to all the 2ww's.  
Take care 
Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

Hi everyone - happy monday     oh i do hate working.... off tomorrow so its not too bad!!! 
Boss just at me there to take tomorrow out of my holidays!! she has some cheek i tell you       she really is annoying me lately so i might go to the docs and get them to sign me out sick for the next few weeks till tx is finished - that will teach her to P*SS  me off       

ok enough moaning - emak  and galaxy only 3 more days            really hope you get your BFP... 

Thanks fifi for the info, im in tomorrow 2 have it drained, thank god its not goin to delay the tx - well it is but only by a week or so, im still on the sprays and im the same as you, the headaches at this stage are gettin unbarable, last night it was so bad i gave in and took solphidine coz i thought i was goin to scream the house down      - i have endo aswell but have never had a cyst, i have no idea what to expect tomorrow all i know is that i will be sedated which is good, and the nurse did say it was like an internal scan but just with a needle at the end of the probe!!! the nurse wasnt very helpful this morning when i rang the hosp so was annoyed with that!! Poor DP has to work tomorrow so cant come with me but my mam is goin to come as i wont be able to drive myself home.. 

IMK still no luck with the pineapple juice - all i seem to be able to get is the concentrated stuff - so i actually have bought one just to keep me goin till i find the proper one.. oh dont tempt me to get you to post some down to me


----------



## g&amp;t

Sweetchilli and DH,I don't know what to say only I'm gutted for you ,Mr SC, none of this is your fault,when your as committed as you twoare its something you do together,i especially wanted to send you extra hugs   (I'm not flirting,honestly SC) what you said in the hospital made my DH come to mind and i can tell you it kills me seeing the pain he goes through,look after each other and take timexoxoxoxoxo


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone for the lovley messages  

Just wanted to popp in and wish all yous girls on the 2wws all the best and    for all BFPs     
And good luck to everyone thats cycling at the min , not long to go now


----------



## nikki289

Sweetchilli i,m really sad to hear your new,s   you and your DH are having a hell of a time at the minute be strong for one another  

Sorry girl,s still havent caught up with much, have been working 9-9 all week, had visitors all day saturday and went to the Tall ships on sunday. busy busy busy! will hopefully catch up more over the next few days.

Emak and Galaxygirl how are you both holding out?    

Think it may be over for us, went on my break this morning at 11 and went to the loo i had a bit of red blood when i wiped not very much mind you but was sitting thinking all day that by the time i,d get to the loo again i was sure AF would be there, I,m just home now and Thank god its stopped there was nothing there i was so releaved(sp).
Really worried now God every time i go to the loo now i,ll be paniking i dunno if i should call in sick and stay of only thing is if i do that i will drive myself crazy thinking all day, whereas if i,m in work i dont get a chance to think so much i really dont know what to do 

hope your all keeping well take care x Nikki x


----------



## IGWIN79

Whens your test date hun it might be inplantation bleed if its not that much


----------



## emak

Hi all 
Sweetchilli       you look after yourself hun ,im so so sad for you and Becky also   
Nikki your wee bit of spotting may well be implantation bleed ,are you testing on Friday   
GG how you bearing up ,how was your first day back at work? Fair play to you and anyone else who can work during the 2ww ,i know i couldnt my work is so stressful at the best of times ,i know i couldnt cope 
Nicola good luck for tomorrow pet
Lmk how is Mr Lmk    
Shaz thanks for the cuppa today(and the bun) 
Girls im so stressed out ,god i wanna know so much what my result is but im way to scared to test ,i havent even bought hpt yet as i have this thing in my head that if i do my a/f will show up .Im so relieved that it has stayed away til now as last tx it would have appeared 2 days ago     let this be our time as i honestly dont know if i could put myself through this again...such a head wreacker and after whats happened at the weekend it just makes me sad .I have NO symptoms at all no sore (.Y.) or any other "feelings" just that a/f is coming but i know most of us get them.I really hope that yous are all coping well on the drugs whatever stage yous are at. 
Emma xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

sweetchilli - so sorry to read to your news. will be thinking of you. 

emma - work was ok - day went much more quickly! came straight home after and have been resting up - need to go and take  crinone now.roll on thursday...........


----------



## niceday1971

Sweetchilli so sorry to hear your news.  look after yourself.  

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Fifi 

send me your details.

Lx


----------



## JK32

Niceday  I was just thinking about you!! hows the drugs going?? 


jk xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi JK 

drugs are going fine Im on the injections, but its like groundhog day every morning! 
Starting Stimms on the 25 August which will be one step closer to our dream.

Howz you?  See you got your golden ticket for August Af.  Congratulations, is that with the rfc?

Lx


----------



## JK32

Niceday - glad its going ok, I don't know how i'm going to cope my PMT at the minute is driving me nuts never mind my poor DH  , goodness  knows what i'm going to be like when i'm on the drugs lol!!

I'm with RFC its my NHS go so i'm sure i will be sniffing, dreading it cos everyone in work will be wondering where i'm going when i need to sniff, prob think i'm a junkie  

i'll be keeping a check on you and hope and pray your dreams come true  

jk xx


----------



## sunbeam

Sweetchilli pet I am just gutted for you and DH I really believed this was it..............be strong!!!!!!!!!!!  Will be thinking of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

af has arrived -


----------



## emak

Galaxy Girl im truely gutted for you hun ,i honestly believed that you were the one to get a bfp between us ,you had 2 great embies on board ...dear god WHY? Its just not fair


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Sweetchilli and galaxy girl you are having such a hard time, thinking of yous....
Emak omg can't believe you have only 2 days, it's great you have got further this tx hope it works for you fingers crossed....
Shaz2 how are you, when you you start stims?
Imk how is stims going, any scans yet?
Hi to the rest of you girls quite a lot a the minute can't remember any one else stage but hope everyone is doing good?

I am not too bad have been suffering headaches did anyone else have headacheds during d/r i can't remember if i had any last time?

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy hate the headaches they will ease on stimms!  got my scan in the morn (7.45am).  hows mum?


----------



## niceday1971

Galaxy Girl so sorry to hear your news.  Take Care. 

Lx


----------



## MISSY97

Imk - Doing a bit better now thanks still a long road to go but she is home so hopefully will get better quicker.... Good Luck for scan tomorrow, that is the same time i have my first scan for stims when i start, too early......I tried to get ours changed as it is hard to get a baby sitter at that time of the morning but they say they only do scans up to 8.15 so don't think half an hour will change much... Ahh well granny will have to get called on really early!!!! 

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

Galaxy girl and sweet chilli I am so gutted for you both.    I will be thinking of you both and be good to yourselves. Good luck emmak and keeping all my fingers crossed for you. Hope you getting on ok NCKB- I'm still having severe headaches in the evening time. How's you?

Hi Niceday here are my details:
Started suprecur spray on 13/08/09; starting injections on 03/09/09 and forecasted EC is15/09/09-no date for ET yet. Mind you I'm at risk of OHSS so its one step at a time- here's praying for success 

Thanks chick

Fifi x


----------



## g&amp;t

Galaxy im so sorry,hugs and kisses for you both xo


----------



## shaz2

galaxy girl, im so gutted for use, i truly am..no words can help at a time like this but take some comfort inknowing we are all here for you...take care...   shaz2...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

fifi you start stims and have e/c the same day as me, are you with the rfc?

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]

G&T FET 11 August OTD - 25 August

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - 21 August

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

NCKB DR 2nd Aug - Stimms - 18 August EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

                                
​


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi niceday,im testing on the 25th,if i make it that far,af pains are constant,no cm or stain?so think thats a no again.............8th 2ww you'd think id stop symptom checking? 
emak i have everything crossed,you'll be fine thoughxo
all the best to all the sniffers and jabbers,it seems so far away but it jumps up from nowhere,i wish i could sleep till i get pregnant then prince charming wakes ya..yeah rubbish dream..there is no prince charming!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi G&T 

just added your details.  Sty positive.    

Lx


----------



## emak

Evening all
What another sad day we have had on here  
G&T dear god have you been through tx 8 times    i dont know how you can do it ,think i would be in the funny farm by now,whats this about cm on the 2ww i havent heard about that one ? Fill me in pls  
Nikki think your testing on Friday ,how you feeling?
Lmk good luck for your scan in the morning ,will be keeping everything crossed that you have loads of follies  
Niceday and Shaz not long now til yous start stims
Nicola hope today went well hun
Missy hows the head ,hopefully better ,i didnt get headaches but i know loopyone was murdered with them when she was d/r
Fifi and Tattie how yous both finding d/r?
Hope i havent missed anyone as yous can imagine my head is all over the place ,everytime i think of testing i get butterflies        
E xxx


----------



## lmk

cheers emak , hows you?  any sneaky tests?!!


----------



## shaz2

emak thank god you posted, i was starting to worrying when did see you on...was just about to ring you...how u feeling??..xx


----------



## lmk

nckb how did you get on today? hope all is ok hun   

nikki how are you? 

hi shaz did you go to the cinema? dh still doing your head in?!


----------



## emak

Girls im grand ,just [email protected] myself after everything that has happened the past few days ,all them girls had 2 great embies (Becky had 3) and theres me with my 1 okish embie ....just feel like whats my chances really  Dont get me wrong im delighted to have lasted to now but i honestly cant allow myself to believe that this may have worked ,have no symptoms at all,
Lisa no sneaky testing ,im honestly too scared ,think it was loopybud that said she didnt want to test early as she didnt want the dream to end ....thats how i feel now ,last week was dying to but now i dont want to  
Was out for my dinner ,went to Quaywest ,yummy yummy 3 courses for £15 canny beat it....shaz they have changed the menu ,no chilli steak pitta pockets anymore


----------



## shaz2

aww emma, we went to 21 at lunch time today, i had chilli chicken pocket, it was delicious..   

lmk still havent went to cinema, having bad headaches recently, yeah HE is still cracking me up    

hows you all keeping??

shaz2 xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Emak, headache not too bad today thank goodness......

Missyxx


----------



## sunbeam

Galaxy Girl Im am so gutted for you...........thinking of you and DH!


----------



## sunbeam

Good luck Emak, G&T and Nikki wishing you lots of           !!!!!!!!!!!!

Imk good wishes for tomorrow!

Sweetchilli hows u? Was at Sprucefield today and was thinking of you!!!!!!!

Missy hope your mums well......so sorry bout headaches but they will pass with stimms!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

PS will you girls please do an AF dance for me........Im desperate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls

Galaxygirl i,m so so sorry to hear your news    

Sunbeam heres a wee AF dance for you              hope it helps.

Emak i know how you fell about being scared to test i,m terrified! TMI ALERT i had some staining again today a bit like CM but streaked with red blood again only when i wiped, But i dont have any symptoms even of the ole AF. my test day is friday but i deffo think the witch is on her way so not hopefull of making it to friday.     for you Emak.

Oh one other strange thing was lastnight i blew my nose and it was all bloody (Gross) sorry, i dont remember banging it or anything.......... strange.

had to go to boots after work and saw they had 2 pregnancy tests for £4.99 so got some, but now i,m thinking do i test early and get it over with or wait it out and have 2 more days of thinking maybe! i really dunno what to do sorry for the negative post girls   

Goodluck to all at whatever stage of treatment your all at    Nikki


----------



## NCKB

girls 

How are we all today?? 

Oh Galaxy Girl I am so sorry to hear your news.... I cant believe it, i really thought you would have got a positive result   oh im started to slowly loose hope    

Nikki and Emma - G&T - best of luck for your test day girls - we need some positive news to cheer us all up after the past few days           

Well yest morning was about to leave the house to go to the hosp to have my cyst drained - my mam was standing outside my house as she was bringing me in - i realised that i was locked inside my house - DP was gone to work with my keys off my car and house in his own car and had locked the door behind him... luckily my brother has a key so had to ring him and wait for him to come from drogheda to let me out      i knew at this stage my day was doomed   THEN if that wasnt bad enough i got to the hosp surprisingly ON TIME and the nurse called me for a scan before being brought into theatre -  the "cyst" showed up on the screen again and she says to me "do you have tubal problems" and i said yes i have clippings in my right tube and she said i dont think this is a cyst!!!! so she went to call a doctor to get 2nd opinion... the very same doctor that scanned me last friday came in (chewing on her lunch if you dont mind    ) and done another scan and decides that it isnt infact a cyst that i have. whatever it is its being caused by the clippings in my tube and the fluid thats inside, its called Hydrosalpinges which i already knew i had.. So i was told that there was no need for it to be drained that it would be ok to start stimms.. I didnt get a sorry for wasting your time, or sorry for you having to take a day off work Unnecessarily - i was so annoyed leaving the hosp i really was.. DP was not impressed either!!! Surly the doc should have known last fri that it wasnt a cyst 
Surly these nurses/doctors should read your file for a min or two before calling you in to be scanned. I had my last op in that hosp with another doc and all my notes about my tubal probs an endo are on it!!! 

Anyway, the only good thing to come out of yest i was ready to start stimms so i started lastnight, so Niceday can you put that into the list     

Sunbeam - I hope AF rears her nasty head heres a little dance for you                                      

sorry if i have missed anyone - havent been on in a couple of days and am kinda lost as to where everyone is at     but hope all the sniffers and jabbers are doin well xxxxxxxxxxxxx

sorry for such a long post just needed to rant


----------



## lmk

morning ladies  

had my scan by dr mcdreammmmmmmmy!!  responding really well to drugs 5 follies on ovary. up on mon again, ec is wed and et is next fri.  please please   for us.

nckb so happy that you didnt have a cyst, but the for the dr  how stupid are they? glad you have started stimms   

emak,nikki,g&t              

galaxy and sweetchilli     

lmkxxx


----------



## NCKB

IMk - glad your responding well to drugs... im back on sunday for scan and blood - please god i respond as good as you     oh let it be our time     
One min i feel so positive and have myself preg an all.. then the next i say "how the hell is this goin to work" totallly have my head wreaked now.. if im like this now i cant imagine what ill be like on the 2ww ill be a mental case      

OH and I take it your doc is a george clooney lookalike       - nothing better to brighten your day ha ha..

how long do the stimms usually last for?? im think about 10-12 days goin by everyones dates on the list is there any side effects to the stimms?? i just feel SOOOO WARM today!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Lmk soooooo happy for you chick ,great amount of follies AND Dr Mc Dreamy ,god im so jealous    
Nicola what a nitemare for you yesterday i would have been CRACKING up ,shame on the doctors   
Bye for now E xxx


----------



## fifi31

Hi girls,

Hi missy, - yes I'm at the royal- this is a first for me so its all new! How u getting on with the drugs? Thanks God I've had no eahdaches for 2 days now which is great but putting that down to accupuncture also.
Thanks v much for adding me to teh lsit Niceday!! 
NCKB-now wonder you were annoyed-such hassle for nothing! I hope you are feeling ok- Istill get the odd hot fluch at night also. Hi to all the rest fo you ladies and emak hope you doing well with the waiting and all.
Take care  
Fifi x


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls Ah thanks Nikki and NCKB for the AF dance!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope it works!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki got to think positive..............you have greta willpower I tested early as I have no patience!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck for Friday!!!!!!

Imk great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicola thats terrible and no even so much as a sorry..........A least you've started the stimms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

sunbeam I hope it works aswell... never thought id hear so many people wishing for a/f to arrive     lets hope it will be the last one for 9 months    

I know how annoying was yesterday      i dont know how i didnt loose my temper in the clinic   .. not even as much as a sorry for wasting my time..  they had me fasting from the night before an all and i was starving ha ha but at least im on the stimms now which is great - one step closer    !!


----------



## lmk

thanks girls   emak dr mcdreamy was asking after you?  he says hello  

nckb the only way to describe him is a young barack obama but sexier.  stimm for 10 days approx hun you are only a coupleof days behind me at least i have company for 2ww   find any pineapple juice yet?

fifi glad headaches have stayed away!

nice day hows you?

sunbeam for you


----------



## NCKB

WOW dr. mcdreamyyy sounds amazing   wonder would he like to come down to Dublin and work     could do with some nice dr's in the Rotunda     

Oh we can be 2ww buddies     - ill look forward to it...  your egg collection is next wed is it then et is friday We have choose the blastocyst culturing so our eggs will be left to fertilise for 5 days before i have them transferred back in.........  kind of regretting that decision now ha ha.... i just hope the eggs are strong enough to survive the 5 days if they dont then et will be cancelled!!!!


----------



## lmk

no way can you have him, we need eye candy as he is the only bit we have got!  feel like the granny out of harry enfield young man young man!!!!!!     little amuses me today!


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks Imk!!!!!!!

Good luck lmk and NCKB........ isnt it great to be a the last stages..........I know with me I felt like I was sniffing forever and when I got to the stimms time seemed to go quicker with the scans in between!


----------



## lmk

thanks hun, hopefully the   turns up hun


----------



## sunbeam

Im at the stage now where im trying to relax.........do you know are AF's mixed up after treatment.  I had BFN end of may and then AF start of July im normally late but not this bloody late!!!!!!!  Anyone any experience?


----------



## lmk

mines was the same after bfn apr, was late may,early jun and late july?all normal hun

chat later tea is ready mmmmm spag bol


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks lmk chat later!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy spag bol!!!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

lots of chitty chatting going on here today! I had a real bad headache today first in ages and loads of hot flushes! I was at slimming world tonight and only had a lb on which I thought wasnt too bad considering I have been out three times this week for lunch    Plus its my wedding anniversary tomorrow and we are going out for an indian.

Any of you girls had any weight gain on the injections or sprays?  Good luck to all you who are testing this week I have everything crossed for you.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]​
G&T FET 11 August OTD - 25 August

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET August OTD - ?

Emak PILL 9th July Stimms - 22 July EC - 03 August ET - 06 August OTD - 20 August

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - 21 August

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

NCKB DR 2nd Aug - Stimms - 18 August EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

                      ​


----------



## lmk

hi niceday, its a fact that you put on weight, i have added to last tx weight gain. its all the trying to be good but you end up going out for lunch/tea replacing wine for desert so that it makes you feel happy!  dont worry enjoy every bite i am  

lmk


----------



## emak

Ohhh God who mentioned weight gain ....i am 2 sizes bigger than i was at the start of the year ,i put on weight with first tx ,which i never got off then started putting on more god im so pi$$ed off about my size ,there will be a strict diet happening from Monday if things dont go well tomorrow.Tell ye how big i have got had to go and buy new trousers for work yesterday as the ones i have dont fit


----------



## lmk

emak i have muffin top


----------



## emak

Muffin top ,god i wish thats all i had my   is MASSIVE and my belly is even bigger


----------



## charley789

Evening All

Did you mention weight gain?  OMG I am huge.   I lost a stone with Slimming World but now I feel its all back on again    Afer EC today my tummy is still bloated and huge.
Well hopefully we will all be massive in a few months ans we are gonna love it.


----------



## nikki289

Hi Girls, hope your all doing well and loads of        coming your way, 

Well my new,s isnt good  bleeding got heavier this morning and i caved in and tested as expected it was a BFN! i,m not really to shocked i dunno i think i always thought it wouldnt happen but really tried to stay    its just one of those things you never know i guess its a bit of a lottery, I thought i would be crying or something but i,m not i dunno if thats a good thing or not, We will try again possibly another 2 Go,s  maybe in march next year in istanbul, Who knows maybe my miracle baby will be au natural god wouldnt that be great! I really hope you all get that miracle. ivf is such a hard journey.   to each and everyone of you, and lots of        to you all.

gonna take it easy for a few days and slowly start planning our next move on the fertility rollercoaster, 

Emak i really wish you the best of luck and i,m   for you and sending lots of       your way! i so hope its your time.

Take care  Nikki


----------



## emak

Nikki      so so sorry to read your news ,its just so hard ,i hardly shed a tear on my first bfn ,think we all deal with things differently ,dont know how i will handle it if it happens again as we said 3 goes   .Is it the Jimemad (sp?) hospital you were thinking of going to in Istanbul? I have been checking it out the past few days and it looks great all the stats and services they offer and also the prices tx is £1500 + £800 for drugs ...god we are getting ripped off here for a shoddy service you can have a complete package 17 nights in 4*plus hotel b&b and tx for £3500 ,that sound good to me ,some of the gals on the poor responders thread have been there and got bfp with low amh so its something i might consider if needs be ....maybe we might be cycle buddies.You take care of yourself and take time to get over this and fingers crossed you might even go au natrel


----------



## Ladyhex

This ones for you Sunbeam ....hopefully you will get Af soon


----------



## Ladyhex

nikkii im so sorry mrs to read your sad news


----------



## shaz2

Nikki im so so sorry hun to read your sad news, take care of your self and rest up..


----------



## IGWIN79

Nikki i am so sorry hunnie take care of yourselfs life is so F&cking cruel big hugs for yous both


----------



## sunbeam

Nikki im also so sad to hear what happened..........take care of you and DH!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Ladyhex thanks.........when do you start sniffing??


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls busy here today...

Nikki so sorry to hear your news.....
Fifi meds not too bad just headaches but they haven't been too bad the last 2 days still there but milder.... I see you had them as well...
Emak good luck tomorrow really hope this is it for you, i am so excited to find out your result, fingers crossed hope you get some sleep tonight!!! 
You'll not need this emak but i was checking out turkey a few weeks back and these are the prices they sent me quite reasonable considering 21night stay...

_"Pricing,

We have reduced rates until the end of this year!

With 4 star double room hotel stay (20 nights) package price is 3200 GBP at Gonen Hotel which has indoor, outdoor swimming pool.
Hotel's address is <http://www.taksimgonen.com/>

Price is 2900 GBP at Taksim Metropark Hotel , <http://www.taksimmetropark.com>
Price is 2500 GBP at Taslik Hotel., http://www.taslikhotel.com

Breakfast for 2 people, airport pick up & drop off and taxes are included in the above prices." _

Hi to everyone else too many to list...

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,well its all over for us    ,we are gutted but wont let this beat us ....Turkey here we come !!!      
Thank you girls for all your support ,yous have all been wonderful.
E xxxxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Emak im so sorry,i was convinced it was going to be good news for you ,take it easy and look after each other.


----------



## galaxy girl

emma and Nikki - so sorry to read the news - i was hoping at least some of the 3 of us would get a positive result.......

dh and i off today so hoping to do something nice to try and cheer ourselves up.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

Emak and Nikki so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourselves.

Lx


----------



## NCKB

Nikki & Emma - im lost for words girls - really thought you's would have a positive result.... 
Im really so so sorry  to hear your news        take care of yourselves and DH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Life is just so cruel


----------



## sunbeam

Emak im sorry to hear the news...........good luck with Turkey!


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Emma hun, I am truly sorry. Its a hard blow for you. I really was hoping this was it for you.     You take care of yourself and DH. Ill be in touch.

Galaxy Girl and Nikkie I am so sorry to read your news. Its really rough.


----------



## lmk

emak, i am truly gutted for you and dh. life is just so unfair. i wish you all the best for what path you choose next. for you and dh    

nikki as i have said to emak, i am gutted for you and dh.  hope it happens au natural as you said.  for you and dh    

rem we are here for you day or night   lisaxx


----------



## emak

Thanks ladies once again im over whelmed with your kindness.I actually felt there was a glimmer of hope this time when a/f didnt show but it sure feels like its on its way  .I want to wish you all LOADS of luck in your tx you all deserve a BFP and i pray that one day we will all achieve our dream to have a family ,whatever way we decide to do it.Take care and i will be keeping a close eye on all my cycle buddies.   
Emma xx


----------



## lmk

emak i really love your inner strength and determination.  you will achieve your dream hun


----------



## fifi31

Nikki and Emmak God I'm so sorry for all the heartache you've had to go through.... You are both in my thoughts  . Emmak you are such a strong person and your strength of character will get you through this time.
God bless

Fifi x


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley have you heard hun ?? hope all is well


----------



## charley789

Hi all

Sweetchilli - Out of all 17 only 10 were mature enough and 6 have fertilized really well.  I have ET on Sat at 8.30am.  I am so nervous and frightened of failiure again but I am really trying to be positive.  It is just so hard isnt it.  How are you?


----------



## g&amp;t

Emma,IV BEEN AT WORK ALL MORNING BUT IV BEEN PRAYING FOR YOU,IM SO SORRY AGAIN.
Charley well done,six juicey embies,thats the best news,roll on the next 9mthsxo
Sweetchilli i hope you have some nails left to chew,jez what a situation,i think we all hope and beleive its good news,it just feels like one of those stories you tell your children,the "the things i went through to get you here" great for the guilt,gods not makin it easy for you but i have a feeling, you so deerve it,your so kind to all off us,its your turn for the good newsxo


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Emak i'm so so sorry, i really felt so positive for you last night.... I really must say you have such strength a real quality.....

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Emma and Sweetchilli & Nikki  - you all are so strong - an absolute inspiration to the rest of us    

Charley thats brill news about the eggs!!! Best of luck for ET on sat ill have everything crossed for you     

Goin back to the dreaded "weight" word - i have put on so much over the past few months!! I dread to see the size i will be if i EVER get pregnant


----------



## charley789

Hi All

NCKB - Hopefully you will be with me soon on the 2ww!!!!!!!            
        

I am still sore from EC anyone else still feeling a bit fragile?

Love Charley
XXXX


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Congrats charley on the embies- good luck for egg transfer on Sat. Hope your feeling better.

emak & sweetchilli - lots of    - words fail me.

I STARTED SNIFFING TODAY!! Can't believe it. My Dh keeps phoning to see if I have turned into a nasty monster yet. How long has he got - just took third dose there. What times did everyone take theirs at? I working on 8am, 1pm, 6pm and 11pm - sound OK?

Trying not to think about it too much but it is so difficult.

love to all especially those of you in loss.
Apps


----------



## lmk

apps they are the exact times i do!!!!  woohooo you have got started at long last.  my only piece of advise is dont get caught up in the motions, keep yourself de stressed,relax, talk to dh all the time let him know how you feel, ask how he is feeling(he is going through it too) and lastly remember to have a laugh now and then especially on ff!!  good luck hunny


----------



## charley789

Apps - Yes those times are fine Try not to forget now.

How are you feeling?  I am still sore and so so bloated its really uncomfortable to move.  

Anyone else been really sore and bloated after EC?


----------



## lmk

charley, i was bloated after ec not too sore, but you did have a big amount of follies.     for sat! i'll be joining you next week


----------



## NCKB

Oh charley i hope so - I thought it would never come - i just feel like ill be sniffin anf injecting for the rest of my life    
so myself and lmk we'll be joining you hopefully next week -     
Do you girls just take the spray 4 times a day, in my clinic ive to take my spray every 6 hrs, and we start sniffing on the 1st day of AF so i started at 11am - so my times are 11am, 5pm, 11pm and 5am (yes u read right i am up at 5am sniffing   ) i actually do it in my sleep now at this stage 

How was the EC Charley what is it like - do u feel anything??

Ive only been on the stimms 3 days and tonight i have shooting pains in my right side - anyone else feel like that??


----------



## lmk

nckb the pain you are feeling is the follies growing on that side yipee for that!  i feel so much more this time round not as anxious! ec isn't too bad the drugs are good.  my clinic i'm awake throughout and you get to watch them on a screen (dh was facinated by this) i was too out of it! some clinics you are out for the count!  i found the transfer worse tho! when is your scan?


----------



## emak

Charley i was quite sore and very bloated for a couple of days after e/c at origin it wasnt until day of e/t that i felt ok ,i also bleed for the first day ,you should be grand by tomorrow hopefully but if the pain is quite bad i would be giving them a ring just to see what they say.

Nicola sounds like the stims are starting to work pet ,thats a good sign     

Lmk im with you regarding the drugs but i have to say with origin i was completely out of it dont remember a thing   hope the wee eggies are growing away ,whens your next scan?


----------



## lmk

monday hun. feel alot more going on down there at the mo!

have you had a sneaky *** glass of wine?!! enjoy 3 or 4 for me pleeease! dh says hi and big hugs for you both


----------



## NCKB

Hey ImK - is that wat it is?? i really hope so.. its my right side that i have the pain and that is the side where they thought i had the cyst and its also the side i have the clips in my tube so i was gettin worried   
my scan is on sunday at 9.15 am so im lookin forward to that to see how things are goin
i like the sound of being out of it for ec 
when are you back for your next app?  how are you feeling?
hi emma how are you holding up hun - im so glad you have put me at ease about the pains thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicola xxx


----------



## emak

lmk having a wee *** right now for you hun ,bottle of vino in the fridge think i might have a wee glass ,do ye want one poured?


----------



## NCKB

oh can i have one poured emma - i cud do with one    
have to say im DYING For a drink... and for some reason seeing people smoke lately is kinda appealing to me   and i dont even smoke


----------



## emak

Red ,white or rose hun?


----------



## NCKB

ONE OF EACH PLEASE


----------



## lmk

big glass of white please!!


----------



## lmk

nckb, i'm up mon morn again at 8 then ec wed  !  i feel more relaxed not as teary as last time as i hadnt a clue about anything,so ask away thats what i do all the girls on this site are brill!

emak any danger!!!


----------



## emak

Here you go


----------



## emak

Lmk it def is easier second time around not as scary ,Nicola ask away? Ack girls im just realising im not a cycle buddie anymore  hope you dont mind me butting in


----------



## lmk

cheers hun was looking for a bit o eye candy!!!! you have to stay on to give me giggles!! here we go girls



yummie


----------



## lmk

right i'm away to the shower.............................................................


----------



## lmk




----------



## lmk

nite nite girls!

emak,galaxy girl,nikki      

love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## NCKB

Morning girls 

Thanks for the drinks lastnight Emma - ive such a hang over today     

Lmk thanks for the eye candy - DP thought I was on some chat room lookin for men and not chatting about fertility


----------



## g&amp;t

Good afternoon everyone,your all very busy here lots going on.
sweetchilli,I'm thinkin this wee baby is a man,nothing else would give as much stress,thank goodness its all going in the right direction,
well i did it and now I'm gutted,yip hospital test,the only one in the feckin house,I'm so upset,i think i knew but i really want these Babbie's.neg straight away, now these pains feel more af'y than before,test day is Tuesday but i thought that iv read all the bfp s are picked up early,DH is away to football till sunday so i didn't tell him,saying that he'd kill me for testing without him,is all lost?


----------



## NCKB

G&T - your a naughty girl testing without DH  
Only jokin hun, what a crappy week for everyone on here    
After what sweetchilli is goin tru hun ANYTHING is possible - so please dont give up hope 

Sweetchilli - i read your update on the other post hun and all sounds positive (for the want of another word  ) But im prayin that the one little embie is hanging on in there..

Oh thanks god its friday... EMA and LMK - more drink and eye candy please


----------



## lmk

nckb how are you hun?  bad hangover the day?! i was so tired after my shower


----------



## lmk

hi ladies very quiet on here today?  how is every1?

my stomach is the size of a balloon, i'm havin to wear my trackies  .


----------



## sunbeam

G&T honey dont stress its far to early yet!  Thats why they tell you to do the test on Tues for accuracy..........however I was guilty of being a serial tester I dont think there is any harm as long as you dont give up!!!!!!  Thinking positive for Tues for you pet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

sunbeam said:


> G&T honey dont stress its far to early yet! Thats why they tell you to do the test on Tues for accuracy..........however I was guilty of being a serial tester I dont think there is any harm as long as you dont give up!!!!!! Thinking positive for Tues for you pet!!!!!!!!!


 1 second what sunbeam says, for tues


----------



## emak

G&T your wayyyyyy to early to get an accurate result ,keeping everything crossed for test day


----------



## sunbeam

You see g&t Imk and Emak agree way to early....so chill!


----------



## charley789

G & T  - You should wait till OTD as the preg hormone will be detectable then.  I tested early and got a negative but then tested on the proper day and got a positive so it really does matter when you test OK

Hang in there 

Love Charley
xxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

afternoon girls how are we all today??

G&T i agree with the rest of the girls - keep the faith hun   

lmk - how are you doin hun?? im grand - oh id say u were SSSOOO tired after your shower the other night     
I had a sneaky little glass of west coast cooler rose lastnight and have a thumping headache now so defo drinkin during tx IS NOT RIGHT!!!! i feel so guilty now    

Oh thank god DP is heading out now - im having a day of mood swings and he is doin my nut


----------



## g&amp;t

Thanks everyone,I'm trying my best,DH is away this weekend and after yesterdays stupidity I'm not testing till Tuesday,you know that saying"misery loves company" well i don't want to be alone for another bfn.
I'm so grateful to you all esp all those with not so good news lately,coming on and helping means all the more,
Charley,i read you had ohss before,i had it and complained of pain on day of transfer that was the Friday on sunday i could hardly move,i was sharing a ward with a girl who thought she had a urine infection after et and she to had ohss,it doesn't have to be a big drama pain wise for it not to be dangerous,the upside is that on the ward the doc told me in some countries they hyper stim a bit to encourage a preg and if it gets worse its a good sign.still take it easy and drink loads,i know you probably already know but sometimes us ladies need to be told..the other thing is i only had 9 eggs collected,on my freeze all i had @19 and was perfectly fine.
I went to a charity thing last night,it was so hard being round drunk people,i soooo wanted a drink,i got a Chinese on the was home gorg,then got up late today got the paper did a couple of washes and made the biggest fry,i feel so sick now,  i would lie and tell you I'm comfort eating cause DH is away but if you saw me you'd think the man must leave me alone all the time,i LOVE food.
thinking of you all and praying we all don't have to live with this for much longerxo


----------



## lmk

sunbeam for you -graphics.com]







[r-graphics.com]







[/url]/url] hope af raises her head!!


----------



## charley789

Hi all

G & T - Are you swollen at the moment?  I still have pain but this could be from the EC as it was 17 eggs this time.  I keep getting shooting pains each side.  Finding it uncomfortable to sit up as tummy hard and huge.  Cant wear anything but jogging bottoms.  Usually I am in a 10/12 jeans but cant even get the zip done up.  Really scared of OHSS again but I did get a positive when I had it before I know it horrible but I'd rather have that again for a week and get a positive if you know what I mean?
Keep me informed please.

Love 
Charley
xxxxx


----------



## lmk

NCKB said:


> I had a sneaky little glass of west coast cooler rose lastnight and have a thumping headache now so defo drinkin during tx IS NOT RIGHT!!!! i feel so guilty now


        but i'm sooooooo jealous!!! i'm good hun. slept so well last night 1st nights sleep since july! i must have turned off my alarm and forgot to take spray so i took it a hour late ooops. you in any better form now or are you still in a mood with dp? i just noticed on your thread you are getting married jully2011 congrats, and imagine a wee baba or 2 to be on your wedding ahhhh that is lovely!

missy,shaz,tattie,charley,niceday,g&t,ladyhex and anyone i have forgot sorry, how are you girls?


----------



## charley789

Hi Imk

I am fine just very bloated and sore but so happy to have the two back.  Not looking forward to the 2ww but what can you do.  

Love 
Charley
xxxx


----------



## lmk

aw pet you'll be fine, just keep thinking positive.  take it easy for the 1st few days and keep them legs up!


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,i hope your all well,iv been getting wee bits of brown dry bit when i wipe .......truly sorry,I'm only telling so anybody else on crinone gel knows what it is,iv been on checking everywhere on line and it seems that it builds up,i don't know, if it being brown after the few pinky ones last week,makes it a good sign but I'm holding onto any hope after testing on Friday.has anybody else had this?
DH is at the airport and he's been told to bring the biggest bottle of gin he can carry home,I'm not wanting to need to drink it,but I'm hoping it'll numb the pain.I'm going away on Fri night with my cousins to Giles key? iv never been before but it could be what i need if,well ya know.a girls night always helps.      
hope your all well xo


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls how is everyone today... 

well back to the hosp today for my day 6 scan and blood on stimms - only 2 follicles on each side - which nurse said is very bad for someone my age...............  I HATE when they patronise me about my age it drive me F*****G mad - anyway back on wed for day 9 to see how im doin.. anyone else had a low amount - is the dream over      they didnt make me feel too good in the hosp..

On a lighter note lmk yeh planning on gettin married in July 2011 - well that was before we were told we would need IVF - we got engaged  11 sept last yr in Las Vegas - but the wedding fund has now been handed over to the Rotunda Hosp     so we'll see what the outcome of tx and then decide what we are goin to do!! please god we will have a little one at our wedding         

G&T - when is your test day Hope your feeling ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hi everyone else


----------



## lmk

g&t, the brown sounds good sounds like implantation    , and you'll not need gin until next year!

nckb   for the nurse how dare she.  hopefully by wed there will be more  . i had 8 collected last time 6 fertilised and 1 was suitable for transfer, there is a few of us on the ni girls that are members of team one egg "toe".  what i'm trying to say is dont worry quality is better than quantity, dont give up hope  

charley ring the hospital hun, you shouldnt be suffering that much.  if anything it'll rest your mind pet  

i'm up for my final scan in the morn.  i have felt alot of action going on and i'm so swollen.  

hope everyone is well


----------



## emak

Hi ,hope you are all doing good.
Nicola i had low numbers both times 1st tx 1 egg ,2nd tx 2 eggs ,even though im not pg   all you need is one good embie for a baba so fingers crossed the all have eggies in them    
G & T       
actually BIG HUGS to you all
Im awy to bed back to work and still not pg


----------



## g&amp;t

Testing tom and id rather just ignore it,keep taking my drugs and hoping,i just dont want to feel what i feel is about to happen,but sure im a big girl,now with my bottle of blue gin lol
nothing much to tell,the odd ache but thats it.i wish i could be knocked out,its just those five minutes,we can deal with the outcome either way?? im off to work
Charley i hope your ok mrs,ill check on later to see how you are, thinking of you all xo


----------



## NCKB

girls 

Oh monday morning  blues    

How is everyone today? 

lmk - how did you scan go today hun?? I dont feel much action goin on down there just the odd pain in my side which is normal for me anyway     i just wish i could wake up on wed and to know whats goin to happen!! all this waiting and not knowing is driving me mental    

Hi Emma how are you hun -  oh i hope there is eggs in the 4 of them i really do, they nurse couldnt find my right ovary due to the "CYST" seriously do they not look at my chart before i come into the room, surely they should know that its NOT a cyst...............................  oh look at me ranting again!! 

G&T -              for tom 

Charley how are you doin? Did you ring the hosp?


----------



## shaz2

HELLO LADIESSSSSSSSS

Im back...   what i miss?? someone fill me in theres way too many pages to read...lol

Nicola i just noticed your at the rotunda hospital, is there a doctor david hunter there by any chance??

hugs an kisses to use all...xxx


----------



## niceday1971

​[fly]

July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009![/fly]​G&T FET 11 August OTD - 25 August

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - ?

Nikki289 DR - 04 June Stimms - 24 July EC - 05 August ET - 7 August OTD - 21 August

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

NCKB DR 2nd Aug - Stimms - 18 August EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?


----------



## NCKB

Hi Shaz 

Oh isnt there loads of pages.. if i dont log on each day I do be lost as to what stage everyone is at    

Im attending the HARI Unit in the Rotunda - not too familiar with the docs there as ive only seen the nurses and a ladt doc so far since ive started Tx - but the doc that done all the investigations for me was Dr. Edgar Mocanu. He was great


----------



## lmk

welcome back sahz,did you have a fab time away? did you get spoilt rotten? are you all set for stimms on wed?! 

nckb how are you today?

g&t     for tomorrow laughed at you and your big bottle of gin!

charley hope you are ok? hope the pain has calmed down   

niceday you all set for stimms tomorrow?

my last injection is tonight, ec is all set for wed morn at 9.30   but yeh finally drug free


----------



## NCKB

Yeh im fine lmk - still a bit gutted with only the 4 follies - dont feel any action goin on down there but sure ill just have to wait and see what happens on wednesday morning... goin to take the day of work aswell just cant seem to keep my mind on my job      
How did you scan go today - everything ok?? So your all set for wed? I bet you cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then ET for you will be friday will it


----------



## lmk

all went well, i have 6-7 follies on left and 5 on right.  et is fri fingers crossed that they fertilise. its a complete head fry this if carry on.  i had a good cry last night really scared now and bit the head of dh. 

fingers crossed for you on wed too hun


----------



## NCKB

Thats a great amount of follies hun WELL DONE   i bet your chuffed with that....  oh u poor hunni are you ok.. its so emotional isnt it and hard to think positive sometimes     but you have a great amount of follies and i have a feeling that this is all goin to work out for you  
Oh I also need a good cry - ive been holding back the tears since yest and am being very very snappy with people        i was holding back the tears in the scan room when that  F nurse upset me - she better not be working on wed     

Just wanna ask u a quest: u know the way i only had 4 follies yest is it POSSIBLE that i might have more on wed or is that my lot?


----------



## NCKB

just blew u some bubbles for luck lmk - made the number end in 7 as thats my lucky number


----------



## lmk

i'm sure its possible, as you are still injecting. for piece of mind why not post on the peer support (during treatment section) i'm sure someone there could help   be positive huni  

lmk
omg i'm cryin at 60min make over how sad am i?

some back at yaxx


----------



## NCKB

Thanks a mil lmk - you have been great   
Please god I get some good news on wed - all i seem to get is bad news lately    
DP's sister is due a baby next week - although i WOULD never ever begrudge someone the happiness of having a baba but at the same time am finding it difficult to deal with it coz it ALLLLL baby talk in MIL's house as its the 1st grandchild       

Im with you on the crying at nothing - 60 min makeover can be quite emotional    

lmk - meant to tell you I have finally bought pineapples and juiced it myself     well when i say myself i mean the good ole DP is at home as we speak up to his neck in pineapples


----------



## apparition

HI ALL
Niceday - can you put me on your magic list please?

Started D/R 20 August
start stims 16 Sep
EC 28 September
and the rest is to be arranged.

Was everyones AF delayed on the nasal spray? I had spotting and cramps on the day it was due but it has disappeared again. A little concerned!

Thanks Apps


----------



## NCKB

Sorry apps cant be of help to you there   - down here in Dublin  I think we do things a little different we start nasal spray on the 1st day of our period xxxxxxxxxxxx Nicola


----------



## galaxy girl

yes apps - my af is always delayed on the spray. it will turn up eventually!


----------



## cathy2

hiya ladies and fellow cycle buddies  

dp and me have our 1st app at the rfc tomorrow.
does anyone wats this for and how long u r there for ?


thanks cathy


----------



## lmk

apps hun af can be delayed mines was 7 days late. how are you?

cathy, what are you going up for? is it bloods or to sign papers?

hope every1 else is well!


----------



## emak

Nicola     its tough isnt it hun ,my heart goes out to you but you know it isnt unheard of during e/c that they actually find MORE follies than they thought   

Lmk       i bet you feel pleased with that count   ,so excited for you hun ,and you know what have a good cry if it helps ,this ivf is scary stuff.

Why were yous 2 crying watching "that" show


----------



## lmk

emak    couldnt get off my fat a$$ to get the remote!! i know and terri dwyers voice was going through me but the lady on it was a single parent and her kids were a credit to her.  how was your 1st day back?


----------



## cathy2

lmk- i signed papers june 08, im being called for oct af 
just wondering wat all they do at this app and will it just be the nurse i see


thanks in advance   


cathy xx


----------



## lmk

its going to be your bloods hun, takes 10 mins approx and it's with the nurse.  wish you all the luck hunny


----------



## lmk

nckb, did dp get through all the pineapples?!  hows the form now?

i have just injected my last injection! i am now drug free, no alarms going off at 7am and i am not going to miss the sniffing whatsoever!


----------



## NCKB

OMG HOW ANNOYING I JUST HAD A REPLY DONE AND THE F  THING DIDNT SAVE


----------



## cathy2

thanks lmk congrats on being drug free    

it wont be long until ur announcing ur BFP   


cathy xxx


----------



## shaz2

Lmk hey congrats on yer wee follies, thats brill...so all set for ec? ive everything crossed for you hon, and prayed out for all use wonderful girlies out there,..xx 

emak, how u feeling today chick? how did work go...pm for u..xx  

cathy2 best of luck hon with tx, that appointment is for your bloods, normally 10 minute appointment...xx  

girls i bloody droped me phone down the toilet!! nitemare!  

sorry for lack of personals, havent got caught up with everyone yet...big hugs to use all...xx


----------



## NCKB

all is good here   Dp only left for work at 5 (the darling juiced pineapple for me all day ha ha)  SOOO ive the house and the REMOTE to myself so i have the ultimate chick flick on HOW TO LOOSE A GUY IN 10 DAYS - isnt it just so funny ha ha plus have a hot water bottle on my tummy tryin to grow these follies for wed        

dp just rang to say he has got clamped in town - i cant help but     - im terrible 

 congrats on ur last injections lmk - bet u cant wait to EC - i cant wait to finish mine - doesnt our lives just revolve around snifing or injecting   i wont miss the alarm goin off at 5am for my spray thats for sure!!!! due next one at 11pm then up again at 5am    - but wont it all be so worth while it we get positive results    -  

Oh please god emma the follies mulitply and grow by wed - ill be heart broken if i have to cancel this cycle - as you said this IVF is scary stuff       i feel a bit of action goin on down there so HOPEFULLY THATS A GOOD SIGN 

LOVE TO ALL THE CYCLE BUDDIES HOPE YOU ARE ALL DOIN WELL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Can you add me to the list please?

Began D/R 12 August.
E/C 14 Sept
E/T 17 Sept

I'm with Origin in Belfast, under Prof Neil McClure - it's our first (and prob last!) attempt at IVF.

Thanks

Kylie


----------



## lmk

nckb you are   laughin at poor dp bad girl!  

welcome kylie! how are you finding things? have the mood swings kicked in?!

ladies i am beat, trying to fight the sleep aint happenin! catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi lmk

No mood swings so far..

Hope you manage to get some sleep.

Kylie


----------



## g&amp;t

Morning girls well its yet another bfn ,8 cycles and nowt ,i think we're shell shocked,its hard to beleive that it not happened.
i had a bright red spot last night tested and then no more blood,tested this morning again and still NOT PREGNANT,DONT KNOW WHERE FROM HERE??
Gin doesnt seem that appealing today!
i cant beleive iv to go to work,im so tired i couldnt sleep a wink because i felt so sick,i'll be fine as soon as i get a wee sleep.bed at 8 for me.i just dont want to bump into anybody i know today.poor dh is devastated(but he's being the man at the moment) he's blaming himself.it is what it is.thanks for all your support,its been pricelessxo


----------



## MISSY97

Sorry g&t take time for you and your dh...

Missy xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Dear G&T,

I'm so sorry to read your sad news, you must feel terrible with the disappointment and lack of sleep. Take care of yourself and your husband, you'll need plenty of time to decide where to go from here so don't make any hasty decisions. What's for you won't go past you.

I'm in Belfast too so there are people very close by who are thinking of you and wishing you all the best.

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

So sorry G&T           - words fail me


----------



## apparition

Hi all
G&T - so sorry    just be easy on yourself and let your choices make you - give yourself time.

Welcome Kylie you are about a week ahead of me. How is Origin - im NHS on my first as well. 
Have you checked out the cycle buddies? Any reactions to the sniffing?

congrats lmk on the last injections - what day is e/c? lots of    for you.

NCKB - how are things? very early spraying - couldn't do that! 
We have to leave 9 hours overnight for ours. I'm on 8am, 1pm, 6pm and 11pm.

Thanks for the AF advice - was a little worried as I had heard about girls starting D/R and not knowing they were preg. 
It would just be our luck.

love to all Apps


----------



## lmk

G&T honey i'm so sorry


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Dear Apparition,

Origin seems fine so far, though I'm under Neil McClure which is a bit different since we didn't approach Origin directly, instead we saw Prof McClure at the Ulster Clinic and he uses Origin to treat his private patients (since the Royal - where he's based - doesn't take private patients any more). Hope that makes sense.

I notice you're taking your nasal sprays every 5 hours, whereas mine is every 12 hours..  Wonder why - different drug or dose presumably?

No reactions to the sniffing so far, fingers crossed. I do have a headache but I get headaches anyway and I don't think the sniffers are to blame.  

I'll check out the cycle buddies thread next but really wanted someone from NI.

Best of luck Apparition!!

Kylie


----------



## niceday1971

Hi 

I dont know what to say G&T so sorry to hear your news you take care. 

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi New girls

just heading out with work so I will put you on the list pm.

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

G&T im so sorry to hear your news, I hope work is too bad and you get home and into bed for a rest     to you.


----------



## shaz2

G&T im so sorry to read your post, take time out now for you and yer dh and look after yerselfs...take care..xx


----------



## NCKB

LMK - wishing you *LOADS of LUCK   * for tomorrow, hope e/c goes well for you   if ur up to it make sure you log on and let us know how you are hun - take care xxxxxxxx

Im doin good - feel a bit more action goin on down there today so please god tomorrow my scan goes well - i took your advise babypowder and had a hot water bottle on my tummy yest evening for a while (might i add i think i burnt my skin i had it on for that long   ) then brought it with me to work today, and i actually feel more action goin on since... Have acupuncture tonight aswell so i can do no more to help the follies along  

Oh nearly time for my 5pm spray - wont be sorry when all the meds have stopped


----------



## Babypowder

Nicola did you really burn your skin? Hope your ok, glad your feeling some activity down there, pop it on your lower back for awhile aswell, enjoy accu and       those follies.


----------



## lmk

hiya nckb, get you sniff?  i'm not missing them one bit! but my time clock is still set for the morn was up at 8 reaching out for the bottle    thanks for your well wishes, will let you know how i get on should be back home for 1ish.  kinda sh1ttin myself tho .  all the best for your scan   hope them follies are behaving themselves   hope ec is soon.  what time are you at the clinic?


----------



## IGWIN79

sorry i have been awall for so long 
IMK good luck for tomorrow hun !!!!

G&T      i am so sorry hun, it really hard i know look after you and DH    

Hi everyone else hope you are all keeping ok and havent turned in mad women with all the drugs !!!


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]July - August - September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!
[/fly]​
Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - ?

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 September ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 September ET ? OTD ?

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 September EC - 15 September ET ? OTD ?

Tattie DR - 12 August Stimms - 2 September EC - 15 September ET 18 September OTD - 01 October

NCKB DR - 2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 September EC 28 September ET ?? OTD?

Kylie Minogue DR 12 August Stimms - EC - 14 Sept ET 17 September OTD - ?

                    ​


----------



## shaz2

niceday good luck for starting injections today,  

lmk what time tomorrow so i can get the candle lit?..      xxx 

hello to everyone, hows all the mad women doing today??..xx


----------



## niceday1971

good luck to you staring tomorrow.  

They arent too bad.

Lx


----------



## shaz2

Thanks, bit nervous but sure it has to be done...xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Girls

Good luck for tomorrow lmk and Shaz!!!!!

Well done for today Nice day!!!!!!!!!

NCKB glad to hear all is going well!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

thanks shaz and sunbeam   i'm up at 9.30am.  ^fingercrossed^ all is in order


----------



## shaz2

all candles will be lit, and fingers an toes crossed...          U will be grand mrs, please let me know how you get on when you can...  ing for you...xxxxx


----------



## emak

Lmk      for tomorrow ,i have a good feeling about you this time 
Shaz whooo hooooo starting jabs tomorrrow ,oh god it will fly in for you ....so excited for you both.
Niceday how did the jab go?


G & T ohhhh god no ,im gutted for you ,i have no idea how you went into work     

Sorry girls for the lack of personals im just so tired tonight i am thinking of you all.
E xx


----------



## lmk

thanks girls means so much


----------



## lmk

shaz for you tomorrow   ( i know how much you hate needles)

niceday welcome to the pin cushion club  

G&T 

nckb hope all goes well at your appointment tomorrow


----------



## shaz2

lmk, thanks a million im bit nervous, plus doing acupuncture de marra nite as well...HOW BRAVE AM I NOW...EHH...LOL...


----------



## galaxy girl

G&T - im so sorry. take care of yourself and DH.


----------



## sunbeam

G&T im so sorry for you and DH.........only reading back now........take care!


----------



## sunbeam

Hows you Galaxy?  How are you keeping?


----------



## Babypowder

lmk            for tomorrow.

Shaz   for you-finally injections woohoo!


----------



## MISSY97

Just a quick one Imk good luck for e/c tomorrow and shaz good luck for your first stims!!

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hey BP = yeh i actually burnt my skin   i had to pack the sudocream on goin to bed... i aint the sharpest tool in the box   - i have the hot water bottle on my lower back now BP - thanks for the tips  

Had my acupuncture tonight & he did loads of work on me so please god it helps the follies along for tomorrow     he also gave me this long pipe kinda thing to use at night to heat my stomack up - so we'll give that a go...  im in the clinic at 9.15am so early start for us but please god its good news for a change   

lmk - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow - ill be thinkin of you      

Right just took my last spray and off to bed now back up at 5am for next spray!!! Infertility SUCKS        

Hi to everyone else all the sniffers and pin cushions hope your all doin well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Mornin all
good luck to all the injections - can't wait to hear if they are as bad as I imagine they are.

Did you get pen like things that come pre loaded and you dial up at the bottom?

Check in with you all later.
Apps


----------



## lmk

afternoon all!

had ec today and got 10 eggies, it was quiet uncormfortable but hey ho if it works it's just a distant memory! we are totally delighted.  just hoping and praying they fertilise tonight   .  thank you everybody for your well wishes means so much to me and dh  

love to all lmkxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

WHHHOOOOOHHHOOOO IMK   10 wee eggies congrats hun           for tomorrow


----------



## lmk

thanks sweetchilli    

will catch up later, hope you are well and i hope you had a fab break away (want to hear all about it) 

lmkxxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,thanks for all your kind words,they mean so much,people who dont have if problems dont understand,iv had a few ah but sure a night with the girls'll sort ya out.it would if i could try next period or had £50,000 of whatever money lying around.its back to real life.GOING Into work was a god send.i love my job and hadnt told any of them,the only time i got upset is when people who knew asked.i just feel lost,what do we do now?donor embryos are like hens teeth.so maybe donor sperm..now where do you get that..its all like gold dust.
we'll be fine,big g gave me a letter he wrote me this morning in work,he got funny with me last night and went to bed early i was so upset,i wont tell you it all, but he said he finds it hart breaking seeing me so sad and its him thats the cause(he's not,im only happy when im with him) he said if somebody else hurt me he'd kill them,so he understands if i need to move on,how could i, he's my world.a child that we dont know or have never met,or doesnt exist cant and wont change it.he writes me all the time so he gets a chance to say his part before i butt in,its a terrible habit,but i love my letters.lol
thanks again evryone.im sayin loads of prayers for you all,that your next cycles are your last and you all get multipules..only kidden who could cope?xo


----------



## Babypowder

G&T you are so right people without IF just don't get it, thats why this site is so good, no-one on here ever says it wasn't ment to be, as they know only too well just how much it did mean for tx to work, god to be able to just try again! 
Your letter sounded lovely, what a wonderful DH you have .


----------



## galaxy girl

hey G&T - the letter sounds amazing! Im sure you must be heartbroken that he's blaming himself - My DH is the same and has also said about me leaving him - he also has dreams about it - i find it so upsetting he feels this way.

LMK - congrats on the egg numbers - thats brilliant.


sunbeam - im ok, still a bit numb. am like g&T and find work is helping to keep my mind of things. though of course as i work with kids i keep getting loads of parents (my age) telling me their great news re no 2 or 3 on the way.... and of course have to appear delighted for the wee ones i'm seeing who are so excited!


----------



## emak

How are we all then?
G & T dear god i had tears in my eyes reading your post ,your poor DH     ( and you of course)
GG     I know exactly how you feel
Lmk delighted for you 
Shaz how did it go for you today?
Sweetchilli good luck for scan
Apps i found the gonal f jabs no problem ,its the   cetrotide jabs that hurt like hell  

Hows all the rest of my former cycle buddies?


----------



## lmk

nckb how did scan go?

shaz well how did 1st jab go?!  

G&T what a wonderful dh you have  

GG and emak


----------



## NCKB

evening girls - how is everyone

just loggin on my lmk was dyin to hear how u got on - 10 eggs thats brilliant news hun CONGRATS - i bet u and DH are over the moon -    now tonight i hope they are gettin giggy  how are u feeling now - when are u back for et well my scan went ok today - the follies have grown a little, think there could have been a few more there today aswell, one was 16mm (or whatever way they describe it) another was 14, then 13 and 12, they have to go to 18 - so im back on fri again for another scan, they told me to rest as much as i can so took today and tom off work - *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TIPS ON HOW TO GROW FOLLIES QUICKLY   MY MAM SUGGESTED MIRACLE GROW   *

G&T - ur post made me  what a lovely dh u have =... i have to say i know how he feels coz im the "PROBLEM" in our relationship as dp has "super sperm" as my doc called it... an i feel like i am holding him back from having the babies he always dreamed off... and i agree with you about people who dont have fertility probs they just dont have a clue what its like or how hard it actually is... i think reality hit home for us today.......... someone said to me today "ah sure if it doesnt work this time im sure it would after 2 or 3 goes" needless to say i wanted to slap them!!!!!!!

GG & emka - as lmk said   thinkin of you girls xxx


----------



## lmk

NCKB said:


> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TIPS ON HOW TO GROW FOLLIES QUICKLY   MY MAM SUGGESTED MIRACLE GROW   *


          

just had images of tomatoes coming outta your mouth!! glad they are behaving, just keep them heated hun and drink plenty of water. stay off work as you want to be de stressed, plus we need a bit o banter


----------



## NCKB

HEY lmk im sure dp would prefer tomatoes to be coming out of my mouth then i wouldnt be able to talk some of the crap i talk  

how are u doin??  hope ur not too sore hun xxxxxxxxxx 

im sittin here relaxing with a hot water bottle - so just rest and heat is the best options to help them grow 

reality hit home today as the couple who was in just before us had their cycle cancelled due to poor response and we were in bits with worry then - only today ive realised how stressful tx is... ive been quite laid back so far but gettin worried now


----------



## lmk

huni i'm sore not going to lie, was poked and probed but drugs were good and the dr/nurses all were fab!

you are going to be fine huni, after scan on fri will they tell you when ec will be?  what a ***** your boss is?   no compasion there


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, lmk 10 eggs is fantastic, well done chick, im so proud of u...was it sore??

well done 1st injection there and to be honest not sure if did it rite as the button was hard to get pushed in..


----------



## lmk

after i gave myself an injection, i always gave myself a treat   like when you were a kid at the dentist/dr's!  time will fly now for you will your scan be mon?

ec was sore but i was tense and crying (blamed the drugs for that) but the nurse and dr's were fab.  i was a good patient i let a student in to watch how brave was i!  but we all have to learn and i made a deal more drugs


----------



## NCKB

awwwwu poor darling..... were u sedated for the ec? do u feel it when they are actually doin the proceedure!! u poor hunni - just take it easy and relax - when u expecting et?? 

do u think i will be ok for fri.. i really hope they grow       i am on day 9 of injections today  fri will be day 11 - how many days do the stimms usually last for? 

are u watchin big bro.....              

shaz i think that every night - i do never think its done r ight dp does it for me - im quite bruised dnt know if thats normal maybe its just dp gettin his own back for the mood swings


----------



## shaz2

lol.. ur crafty lmk more drugs...lol...   me likes your way of thinking...lol
my scan is on sunday morning...


----------



## lmk

nckb i was awake throughout, just has strong pain relief.  i do think you will be fine because if not they would have stopped you.  et is fri god willing  

sunday will fly round then is it fri? omg nearly there just think we were givin off about the sniffin forever!  has the moods settled?  i had a pshyco with dh last night over the tv, but i think it was the nerves! (he needed showin whos boss)


----------



## IGWIN79

NCKB i was the same my follicles 10 11 and 12 and they thought i would need more injections but at the last scan they all grew so big the last couple of days make all  the differnce so you are doing fine hun 
Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

NCKB, sounds like your right on track.

Shaz well done on the jab-is it those pre-filled pens? I was the same think my 1st wa smething like 37.5 and the button hardly moved-but it definately comes out.

lmk   at your treats agter jabs.

Who said about BB? I was   at them two on the bus.

Sweetchilli how you holding up? What times your scan Friday?


----------



## NCKB

thanks girls yu's really have put my mind at ease about my follies     for friday that they grow bigger...  day 11 fri will be so im expecting e/c to be sometime soon!!! well i hope so anyways 
I cant believe they kept u awake all tru the proceedure - do all clinics do that     

sweetchilli - how are you feeling??  thinkin of you   

ah stop the lights BP - did you see them two on the bus - i nearly wet myself - then the rest of the housemates goin in behind the scenes- BB was so funny tonight........


----------



## cathy2

lmk-   on ur 10 eggs thats brill.

Is the ec really bad at RFC   im crapping myself, i didnt remember a thing at origin.

wat would u compare the pain too?


----------



## Babypowder

Nckb sme clinics give light sedation-lucky them! but the RFC because its NHS gives a Morphine based pain-relief, sedation requires an anesthetist so there for more £ is needed for that staff and there as tight asa drum up there  

BB was so funny, Davids talking away on the phone and Lisa's shouting what I can't hear ya? I was


----------



## Babypowder

Cathy, you know there in there-but thankfully there's no limit to the pain relief, theres a nurse at your head the whole time, she just keeps topping you up, and you get more drugs in recovery   the staff are great too. THough the drug they use topped with nerves and just everything tends to make a lot of people   I was bawling   but their used to that.


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Dear G&T, 

Feel so sorry for you and your poor DH, he's definitely a keeper, what a lovely story - but so sad for you both having to endure this.. I'm in Belfast too and thinking about you.

Kylie


----------



## lmk

hi cathy, regarding the ec at the rfc please don't panic too much .  my pain threshold is poor (only child syndrom dh calls it) .  it is uncomfortable but the team were brill (my opinon).  as babypowder said they top up pain relief when needed. the nurse is at your head and she held my hand (which i squeezed the life out of)! yes the drugs make you weepy! the whole ec process was over in about 15 mins and they chatted the whole way through letting me and dh know what was happening and made a couple of jokes which kept it nice and breezy.  the nurse at recovery is fab and you lie there for about 1 - 1.5 hour/s they give you tea/coffee and toast, check bp and pulse.

i was just tender after it all and i just took a couple of paracetamol. but this morning i am fine, just cant sleep   just wish it was 10.05!

i wish you all the luck in the world hun, and a successful tx    

lmk xx


----------



## lmk

well out of my 10, 7 have fertilised!  et is 1pm tomorrow.  please please let them survive


----------



## Jomag

lmk

Just popping on quickly so forgive the shorty.  I havent been posting much, am just a bit of a lurker these days until I start again in Oct.  Just wanted to say congratulations on your Big 7!!  That is a fantastic rate of fertilisation, you must be so pleased.

Good luck with the transfer and take it easy for the next two weeks.  Well done!

Hi to everyone else.

Jo


----------



## NCKB

CONGRATS LMK ON THE 7 FERTILISING - THATS BRILL NEWS - OH LET THE 2WW BEGIN     =  ARE YOU OFF WORK NOW FOR A BIT? 
IM JUST RELAXING AT HOME AT THE MIN - ONLY OUT OF BED      WELL THE NURSES DID TELL ME TO REST


----------



## lmk

nckb, i have been off since the start of aug!  i wasn't sleeping so dr signed me off.  i am so pleased that 7 fertilised, but the nerves have kicked.  last tx 6 fertilised and only 1 made it to transfer day so we are   for some of them to make it.

have you started miracle grow yet? .  i'm glad you are resting and all the best for tomorrow    

away for a nose catch up later


----------



## apparition

Hi all
lmk - congrats on the 7. good luck for ET

GoOd luck NCKB.

AF finally turned up and DH is relieved. Feeling much more energetic than before - maybe the acu. is helping or me taking it much easier. Otherwise no real sideffects.

AT work and posted on the Ni girls so tea break is getting pushed to it limits.
Chat tommorrow. have a good evening.

Apps


----------



## lmk

apps      or the  showing up, you must be relieved hun!  roll on dr and stimms!!

charley hope you are ok?   

nckb where are yooooooouuuuuuuu!!!! need someone to play!!  like your 7's  !!


----------



## cathy2

lmk- thanks for the reasurrance   and   7 is brill 
and u know 7 is a lucky number 
  this is ur time hun  


cathy xxx


----------



## lmk

cathy thank you so much  .  

right girls will be on tomorrow hopefully with a wee embie or 2!  i'm totally shattered didn't sleep to well last night and most likely not tonight as well!  good night all big huge hugs to all  

lisaxx


----------



## NCKB

evening girls 

lmk - im here so LOOOOGGGGGG back on ppllleeaaassseee.................  best of luck for tomorrow hun, make sure you pop on and tell us how it went... ill be   for you and your lil embies tonight...  Just read your post there that you have been off since the start of august - well for some     im off now till monday and i think im great     

Im back in the hosp tom aswell - hopefully all is well and we can move to e/c..................  oh the nerves are kickin in now tom is make or break............................................     
didnt take my ma's advise and take miracle grow    but i have relaxed ALL day in my pjs and been up and down to the kettle to refill my hot water bottle so hopefully my embies are gettin bigger.... 

apps how are you doin

lmk especially for you -


----------



## IGWIN79

NCKB and IMK wishing you all the best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## shaz2

hello ladies,

quick message for MISSY, hey sorry if you though we were staring at you today, i just wasnt quite sure if it was you .lol. you looked so tall, and was nearly past b4 i worked out it was you...lol...xx


----------



## lmk

2 on board grade b 4 cell,    it's our time.

nckb how did you get on?


----------



## shaz2

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATS LMK, take it easy now hun...xxxxx

NCKB hows you doing?

hello everyone...xx


----------



## NCKB

evening ladies - how are we all.... 

LMK thats brill news - well done - bet ur chuffed with your two little embies on board.. i have a good feeling about u lmk - this is DEFO your time - ur test day sept the 11th is when myself and dp will be engaged exactly a year on tat day.. so this is a good day so i KNOW its goin to be a   for you      

me on the other hand things aint lookin too good     im absolutely devastated - done nothing but cry all day  - told to come back sunday morning at 10am - follies have grown a little but not much - sunday is the last chance -       maybe i should take my ma's advise and drink some miracle grow     ......


----------



## lmk

nckb, huni i've just turned on lap top to see how you are, what a sh1te time of it you are havin.  did they advise you on anything you can do?  i would say rest, drink plenty of water and keep the heat on your lower back.  hope the oul ***** wasn't too sore on you today     that you will get the go ahead sunday


----------



## NCKB

aww thanks lmk - i just feel like goin out and gettin pis ssed (but obviously i wont)    
the nurse today was ok quite gentle - i had a doc do the scan on wed and found him the best he had more of a root around     -  but the nurse did find 5 follies in my right ovary today (which is covered by hyrosolphix) so thats y the rest didnt find them but she said they are too small - i bet when i go back on sun that the horrible one i had last sunday will be on again!!!!!!!!!!!!  

how u feeling hun -brill news bout ur 2 embies bet u & dh are chuffed....  u just relax an take it easy and let them 2 babas hang in there.... lmk i feel twins comin on................................. we need some good news on here its been a horrible 2 weeks - just searched the northern girls to find some news on sweetchilli and see the bad news... i do feel bad lookin in there coz im not a nothern girl i do feel like im pryin in peoples business   but just had to check in to see if some good news was lurking in there... lmk the pressure is on     u need to give us some hope that there is a god out there     

heres a little 2ww & twin dance for you


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Imk good luck and congratulations on being pupo!!!!

hey shaz, don't worry didn't think anything of it, to be honest it took me a couple of mins recognise yous too, i knew i recognised the faces, then clicked was nearly past too before remembering....... How's stims going, when is your first scan I start stims next thursday can't believe 5 weeks d/r already flying in!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well...

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

Congratulations Lmk good luck I will be   hard for you and your wee embies.

NCKB hang on in there.   

Shaz howz you doing.  I am feeling great on the Stimms so far how about you? 

Any one for the RFC tomorrow?  I have my first scan tomorrow and I am bricking it!

I am finishing work next friday and taking a month on the sick wooohooo! I cant wait.  Jeez time is flying in so fast.

Does the list need updated or anyone new need added?  Please let me know.

Lx


----------



## lmk

niceday time is going to fly for you hun!  right you are takin off i'm a believer you have to be de-stressed and work comes second to you!  i believe shaz is up tomorrow too, the joys of the rfc waiting room!!!


----------



## lmk

nckb, sorry hun only read your post there, i'm really pleased that your dr found your follies and i'm   they'll be already for tomorrow  , when do you take your final injection?


----------



## NCKB

afternoon ladies   

yeh lmk - hopefully they will be ready tom not holding out much hope to be honeat     .. the nurse just said to me the other day that they would give me two more days then if by sunday they arent growin to what they shud then they wud consider cancelling this cycle. so i have no idea what happens then, i have enough puregon injections to do me till tomorrow then thats it, then ive these other injections here called pregnyl or something like that - wud i still need to take them if the cycle is cancelled.. 

how u feeling lmk resting i hope     
  
hi niceday - yeh defo take some time off - im sorry now i didnt have more time off, althought ive been off since last tues as i was told to rest.. if i get to the 2ww ill be taking that time off aswell...

Shaz - how are u -

BIG hello to everyone else..... ive lost count as to where everyone is at       im blaming all the meds


----------



## sunbeam

Sweetchilli im so sad to read what has happened poor you and DH........im thinking of you both!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Imk great new!!!!!!!!

NCKB im thinking loads of you and hope all goes well tomorrow!

Good luck too Niceday!!!!!!!!!

Well news on me is (this maybe too much info for some be warned) well was at a weddingnon Thurs and after a few drinks I noted that I had a tiny bit of staining (it looks like old dark blood)  well this has continued but it is not like full AF just staing enough for a very thin panty liner.  Sorry for this post!  Anyone any ideas of what this is.......is this what to expect on the second AF following treatment  Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

nckb .............


----------



## lmk

sunbeam, i haven't a clue hun. i know af can be a little messed up.  i hope someone can answer it for you


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks lmk!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

hey 

sorry wee quickie from me tonight,

missy thank god i thought after wards jasus she will think im so ignorant...lol..i no i cant believe times flew in so quick, ive my first scan tomorrow, i bet u cany wait to start stimms now..xxxx 

niceday wat time u up at? im up at 9.30am   

hi emak lmk loopyone holly and allllllllllllll

big hello to everyone and sorry for wee short message today but rushing as usual
xxx


----------



## lmk

shaz, nckb and niceday all the best for tomorrow girls


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Shaz 

I'm up tomorrow at 10.15.  Good luck

Lx


----------



## NCKB

thanks lmk for your lovely pic      it was soooo nice     ive been tryin to learn how to put them pics in to my message but cant seem to work it out   
how are you feeling? hope your two little embies are snuggling in for the next 9 months     

thanks everyone for the well wishes for tomorrow - im soooo nervous       I really hope tx can continue.. we're not ready to give up just yet!!!! 

niceday and shaz   tomorrow to you both - hope everything goes well    

night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

  to all 

love nicola xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

thanks girls bit nervous to be honest.. ..nice day the best of luck chick, maybe we will pass each other..lol..


----------



## Hopeful NI

sunbeam said:


> Well news on me is (this maybe too much info for some be warned) well was at a weddingnon Thurs and after a few drinks I noted that I had a tiny bit of staining (it looks like old dark blood) well this has continued but it is not like full AF just staing enough for a very thin panty liner. Sorry for this post! Anyone any ideas of what this is.......is this what to expect on the second AF following treatment Please help!!!!!!!!!


Sunbeam - I had the same after my second treatment, it lasted about 1 week before AF arrived, but everything was okay after that.


----------



## lmk

morning buddies! how is every1?  well scan girls hope everything went well today  

charley how are you hun?  i hope you are resting up! 6 more days to go, i wish that was me!!  

not enjoying the effects of crinone iykwim


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies 

just checking in to let you know that all went well today at my scan.  I am responding to treatment and to top it all off Dr Dreamy did the scan.  Mmmmm he is lovely!  He really is very nice and definitely put me and DH at ease.  How did you get on Shaz?

The waiting room was jam packed today but we were seen pretty much on time and in and out in ten minutes.  Geez everyone is so serious and nobody makes eye contact! Roll on next Sunday. 

Lx


----------



## holly01

niceday can u please add me to the list..............cant actually believe we are getting started again  

D/R 18th aug
hope to start stimms wed 2nd sept (shall let u no)
e/c ?
e/t?

thanks

glad u got on well today...  isnt the waiting room just hilarious everyones just dien to look at each other


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Holly

gladly add you to the list.  Any of you lookers like added as well.


July – August – September Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!

Lmk            DR 1 July            Stimms - 14 August        EC 26 August          ET-  August        OTD - ?

Shaz2          DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August        EC - 7 September      ET ?                  OTD ?

Niceday      DR - 22 July      Stimms - 25 August        EC - 8 September      ET ?                  OTD ?

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 September    EC - 15 September    ET ?                  OTD ?

Fifi            DR - 13 August    Stimms - 3 September    EC - 15 September    ET ?                  OTD ?

Tattie        DR - 12 August    Stimms - 2 September    EC -  15 September    ET 18 September  OTD - 01 October

NCKB          DR -  2nd August  Stimms - 18 August        EC ??  -                    ET ??                  OTD?

Apparition  DR 20 August      Stimms - 16 September    EC 28 September        ET ??                  OTD?

Kylie Minogue DR 12 August    Stimms -                      EC - 14 Sept              ET 17 September    OTD - ?

Holly01        DR - 18 August    Stimms - 02 September EC ??  -                    ET ??                  OTD?


Anyone need their details updated?

please let me know.

Lx


----------



## shaz2

hello girls,

holllllllllyyyyyy cycling with us at long last, happy days...xx 

niceday it was packed out from quarter to 9 this morning, again no-one looking at each other..    really glad you got on ok chick, whens your next scan?

lmk how you feeling? hope yer resting up!!   


well i got on grand, plenty of folicles there on both but rite ovary is in behind womb so DR DREAMY said its good job we going to surgery anyways to get at it, the follys are good size already so have to keep close eye on the swelling of stomach etc for ohss again.  .im actually sore on rite side from where he was proding, up until then i wasnt feeling much action!! 
so all systems go here as well...xx


----------



## lmk

shaz and nice glad all went well for you girls, and what a treat having dr mcdreammmmmmmy on a sunday morn  

nckb how did you get on hun?

welcome holly  hope time flies for you and a successful tx  

charley, sorry you are havin a rough time hun   

missy how are you?

i'm lyin up and dh is being very good, he made a beautiful roast and has done the washing too (but i supervised from the sofa  )

hi to every1 else


----------



## shaz2

lmk hows u today then? xx


----------



## lmk

i'm grand hun.  just hate this waiting game!!  so all is looking well for you hun. i hope this week will fly by for you.


----------



## shaz2

awk i no the waiting is the worst isnt it...


----------



## niceday1971

Hey Shaz

I'm back next Sunday at 9.15am what about you?


Lx


----------



## trinity

Lo everyone......  just got my letter on Sat for our FET.  Have to wait for my Sept period so will prob. be mid Oct b4 I start sniffing.  Curious to know who Dr McDreammmy is and I take it its not RFC as I can't see them giving Sunday appointments out.  LOL at comments about waiting room.  RFC is wild. always full and everyone staring at ground or ceiling!!!!  
Best wishes to all going through EC/ ETthis week.  

Take it easy

Trin


----------



## shaz2

niceday im back on friday at 7.15am!!  ...lol...ec then on monday, whens yours for?..xx


----------



## lmk

trinity it is rfc and he is gorge!!! well done on gettin your letter hun


----------



## trinity

Damn I've never seen him.  I'm with Joanne McManus.


----------



## lmk

that was my dr, and you sure will have him for your scans mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi
  
Trinity I am with Dr McFaul sometimes its the luck of the draw who you get.  We came up trumps today!  

shaz my next scan is Sunday and ec is Tuesday 8 September the day after you.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

I was overcome lookiing at her gorgeousness ( not probably a real word but what the heck) I didnt get his real name.  what is it?
Lx


----------



## holly01

thanks niceday and for callin me a 'looker' so chuffed, shaz an them musta toul ye how gorg i was (NAT!)        

               TO ALL


----------



## shaz2

would ye listen to her, of course we said how beautiful you are, didnt u no beauty suits a dish cloth!!..   

xxx


----------



## niceday1971

niceday1971 said:


> I was overcome lookiing at her gorgeousness ( not probably a real word but what the heck)


Soory girls I am going to blame the drugs! I meant him not her no offence!

Lx


----------



## holly01




----------



## shaz2




----------



## niceday1971

Geez Im glad I gave youse a laugh.  I also didnt mean you were a looker well you probably are but all those other wee people that are to shy to post!  

Im talking myself in circles arent I.

lx


----------



## shaz2

keep    your way in there niceday...lol


----------



## niceday1971

Hi shaz are you taking time off work?


----------



## shaz2

niceday im only working parttime from home from last pregnancy anyways so its grand,what bout you?.x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls, hope everyone is good

Imk, doing ok, just minor headaches, start stims on thursday... Hope your resting up....

Shaz and niceday glad your scans went well, how many days are you stimming for?

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Missy

on stims from 25 August to 6 September 

Shaz I have a full time job in education and I plan to take off work from friday coming until the otd.  Cant wait.

Lx


----------



## shaz2

Hi missy, im on stimms in total for 13 days...how u keeping?

niceday gonna send u wee pm in a mo...xx


----------



## niceday1971

Look forwrd to it Sahz.  Signing off im knackered.

Lx


----------



## lmk

morning all! soo many of us now!!!

nckb hun i hope you are ok hun.  hope yesterday went ok for you


----------



## MISSY97

Hey keeping good, why i was asking about how long yous were stimming for i am only stimming for 10 days last time i stimmed for 12 and i had immature eggs, so was just checking if 10 was normal for rfc but obviously not.... 

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Missy i think i stimmed for 12 or 13 days at RFC and only 10 days with Origin 1 egg with rfc and 2 with Origin  

Shaz you never know they may bring you forward for e/c if you have so many follies at the moment ....please you be looking after yourself after what happened last time ...LOADS of water  

Lmk  PUPO PUPO PUPO     

Nicola how did you get on yesterday??

Hows all the rest of yous hanging in there.....oh how i wish i was cycling again right now !!!!
E xx


----------



## NCKB

afternoon girls how is everyone...... 

well girls im offically NO LONGER A SNIFFER OR PIN CUSHION    
been back to the hosp again today.. got great news yest the follies had grown a lot so they didnt cancel cycle 
we are soooo happy - back in then again today for one last scan and they had grown even more there are LOADS now, 
well back to the hosp now tonight at 10.30pm    for final HGC injections then egg collection 10am WEDNESDAY morning... 
cant believe it... she finally said the words "nicola you are finally ready" i was soooo happy... i felt like a chicken ready to lay some eggs    
ET please god - will be next monday as we have chosen to go with the blastocyst culturing      OTD - 20th Sept 2009 = 
OMG IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited.................

so niceday can you update me on the list please hun = finally moving on with tx     

thanks lmk      - dp & i are so happy - we really didnt think tx would go ahead - how u feeling?? 

missy im stimming 14 days - im a late developer    

hi emak - im good how are you hun - are you still planning your trip to turkey??


----------



## emak

Nicola YIPEEEEEE so pleased for you chick.Does your clinic do the HGC jab for you ?? So you are going for blasts ,good on ye unfortunately the 2 wonderful clinics we have up north dont offer that service  .Yip still looking into Turkey ...havent told(sorry asked) my work yet but am busy checking out hotels and istanbul     ...think i would need to get my priorties sorted


----------



## NCKB

hi emma    

well ur priorities are a baby so feck work   thats my moto anyways.. work comes at the end of the list for me ha ha - ive had a look on the website myself and it looks like a great clinic doesnt it?? 

yeh i am sooo happy... friday i was soo upset with the thought of having to cancel and then some sort of miracle happend and the follies grew loads in a few days... 

yeh we choose the blasts -900 euro extra which i think is a disgrace but sure if it works then no amount of money will be enough... yeh i didnt know how gave me the hgc and at my scan today she told me to go to the main hosp gyne ward at 10.30pm tonight - that only a doc or nurse is allowed give that injection - now i have the boxes of hgc here so i just bring them with me    

prob a nosey questions hun but up north can you's get tx on the NHS ( i think thats what its called hun   ) down here we get f**k all - which i think is a disgrace     - the only things is we have this card called the DPS - so our meds no matter how much they cost only cost us 100 euro - so i got all my sprays, injections, and then the hgc injection all for 100 euro..


----------



## lmk

nckb honey i'm so happy for you, see your ma was right the miracel grow worked!!!! did they give you any idea on how many follies you have? all the best for jag tonight   enjoy being drug free!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies

NCKB thats fantastic news happy days, and best of luck for ec..xx

missy i dont no wat way it works i cany mind how long i was on stimms last time but i was wrong earlier im only 11 days this time..xx

girls im having while pain in my rite side from scan yesterday    not liking this at all..

lmk how u feeling hun?...xx

emak it wont be long till ur on here cycling again   

niceday how u today mrs? pm on way back..xx


----------



## lmk

shaz, i'm doing good. just wish 2ww was over  .  the pain is probably from them poking around your ovaries, if in doubt ring because you need to be careful with your history hun


----------



## emak

Shaz huni ,u be careful now and take it easy ,the pain is probably from the doc poking around   OR  your ovaries working away 
Lmk i feel your pain ,the 2ww is the worst part ,just waiting .....feels like forever    
Nicola thats brill news hun    
Missy when do u start the jabs?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening Ladies 

Just got the internet sorted again after 3 phone calls.  

hows everybody doing ?
So many girls on here now    

I'm just waiting on my schedule to arrive   

Lmk congrats on being PUPO   
sunbeam is the witch here !!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls thanks for your replies... Shaz hope you are ok, if in doubt get checked out....

Emak start on thursday, how's the turkey hunting going?

Imk, how you holding up?

Hi to everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls, 

Oh back in work today... had to come in as im taking 2 weeks off from fri..

went in for my hgc jab lastnight at 10.30 so egg collection is 10am tomorrow and i CANT WAIT!!!  it was given in the  which i was surprised at.. dp was in a knot laughin at me...   

lmk - she didnt say how many were there, she just counted up 4 which range from size 19 -21 which was great considering some were only 12 last fri...  but i did see a LOT more follies in there since my last scan.. just goes to show that been given the other 2 days done me the world of good... also the 20 gallons of miracle grow i drank prob worked aswell     
hows your 2ww goin..  are you ok?? 
Ive just found out what PUPO means         - - its a brill word ha ha 

oh roll on 5.30 and i get the hell out of here...... kinda gettin the cold shoulder coz ive been off since last thurs - i can imagine her reaction when i tell her i wont be in for the next two weeks


----------



## lmk

nckb hun i'm so happy the ball is rolling for you, i hope you are off tomorrow! all the best for ec tomorrow huni will be sayin my   for you both    hope your **** isn't too sore  

2ww is doing my head in, trying to stay away from google!!!! hurry up all and join me i'm very lonely    no symtoms at the mo, still too early.  it's like the start of bb day 5 in the lmk household and nothing else has feckin changed since yesterday!!!  my stomach is still bloated, grumpy with dh for wakenin me up (honestly i think i live with bigfoot), don't want to go out cause feck all fits and crying at the tv sado!!

shaz is it tomorrow you are up for final scan?  has the pain in right side eased?

missy i'm well hun, hope you are keeping good 2 more sleep for stimms to start!  i was stiming for 10 days too

hi to all fellow ^cycle^ buddies    lmkxxx


----------



## fifi31

Hi girls,

So glad to hear all is going well for you NCKB- must ahve been a real worry there for a while- I'm glad the ball is rolling for you again. Imk hope thsi 2ww passes quickly for you and you're feeling ok-know what you eman about crying at the tv, I'm the same also must be our hormones all over the place.

Missy I rang the hosp there and they said to take paracetamol of put head over a bowl of hot water to clear the nasal passages lovely   so off ye go doll!! Might do it before I go to bed though. The nurse reckons it shouldn't affect the nasal sprays being absorbed though  like all these things they'll run their course.

Anyway Chat soon

Fifi x


----------



## g&amp;t

Girls I haven't been on in a while,lurking! i cant believe its going so fast,imk 2ww already,iv been in cuckoo land and missing everything,Shaz take it easy,its going to be all positive on here now,all the dreaded bfns are up to there quota and its all good from now on in.
The biggest news has to be you nckb,what a run around,but well done all that stress was Worth it.all my fingers and toes crossed for you all xo xox


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Imk hang in there...

Fifi, my throat is still sore today, nose not too bad, taking away at paracetamol, not really helping though... HOpe your not too bad...

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Ladyhex I have had (TMI) like an old dark brown discharge from Thurs and rang RFC they said it doesnt count as AF and if no sign by this Friday im to call.......its strange though I have the pains, bloatedness and the whole feeling as though I have got it..........I think the last cycle did strange things to my system!!!!!!  Im so excited about you bet you are watching the post like a hawk!!!!!!!!!!  Hopefully we will still be cycle buddies!!!!!!!!!!

Missy hope you feel well soon!

lmk big congrats on being PUPO......hoope you are feeling well honey!!!!!!!!!!

NCKB thats brill nws........well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

Hhhhhhhmmmmmmmm very very quiet!!


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Shaz ive also noticed everyone must be in bed early tonite!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

hi sunbeam, yeah they have all retired early the nite alright!   ..lazy or what...


----------



## NCKB

everyone 

havent been on much today - had to go to work  
but yep LMK im off tomorrow - but if my boss had her way they would do e/c at my desk!!!! not even a "how are you doin" today when i went in all i got asked was what days im off     
how long left have u on the 2ww hun??  i wont be joining you till sunday or monday, then OTD will be the 20th or 21st sept... 
just gettin ready for tom oh im excited and nervous    i have no idea what to expect  


G&T & Sunbeam - welcome back - great to hear from you  both  how are yous doin??  Oh i know what an rollacoster ive been on but thanksfully ive got to e/c = so   that we can go even further... 

sorry ive missed out a few people im just rushing off to bed as im wreaked... 
so night night everyone ill log on tomorrow an let you all know how things go.. please god we get loads of eggs      

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

good luck tomorrow nicola.........xxx


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]July - August - September - October Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!​[/fly]
Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

e/c 2nd sept - e/t hopefully 7th sept - OTD 21st sept

NCKB DR -2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - ?
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

               ​


----------



## lmk

hi ladies!  hope every1 is well  

nckb how ec went well hun    

holly and tattie stimms today, how do you feel?! 

missy all the best for starting stimms tomorrow


----------



## Ladyhex

hi girls 

hows everybody doing ?

sunbeam please hurry up    what a b***h she is being 
NCKB hope EC goes all ok for you mrs !!

missy good luck on starting stimms 

holly and tattie how are you both doing 

i rang the rfc yesterday and the nurse said my schedule would be out to me in the next couple of days
i just got a call from the RFC 5 mins ago....asking me did i know that i have an appt tomorrow that 11am to have my pre tx talk, pick my schedule up and get my drugs     all in one go !!! 
I really think they had forgot about me till i rang yesterday lol 
im pooing my pants now


----------



## lmk

congrats ladyhex!!! the ball is starting to roll now


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers Lmk 

hows you feeling hun ? is it flighting in


----------



## lmk

time is going in 2 speeds slow and stop   head is sore think its hunger away to make something to eat.  again i'm so happy for you hun


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Ladyhex 

great news youre getting started soon. The same thing happened to me had my pre tx appointment on the day I started.  When are you starting ?  Get your details in a soon as possible so I can put you on the list.

Lx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
congrats Ladyhex on getting the big appointment. 
The nurse I saw was so nice. Make sure ask all the questions that you have been storing up.

how'd did egg collection go NCKB?

How are the injections holly and tattie?

Am I on the long or short treatment not sure but seems longer than some.
Just know that i'm feeling alright. Poor DH seems to be suffering more - he seems to be taking the treatment to heart and also suffering from the poor ignored syndrome - everyone is asking how I am and forgets about him. 
How are all your DH's and how are they coping with this journey? Any one got their DH to chat online like us or go to the meetings?

Chat soon Apps


----------



## NCKB

afternoon girls  

well just back to the land of living   
e/c went well = GOT 14 EGGS....................................... SOOOO happy... so they are hopefully gettin jiggy as we speak    
well the sedation was great - totally knocked out so dnt remember a thing which is great.. quite sore now and a lot of blood (TMI   ) they drained my hydrpsalfhix while there were in there.... so please god now its just a waiting game now.. have to ring tom at 11 for fertilisation results       

how is everyone


----------



## fifi31

Hey NCKB,

That's fantastic news- well done!!!  

You are so lucky to be knocked out for it!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

I'm starting stimms tomorrow-so will be a pin cushion for next few weeks  

Gluck

Fofi x


----------



## g&amp;t

well done nckb 14 all the best for tomxo


----------



## NCKB

thanks fifi  & g&t  

feel good now have come around not as woozy   
yeh i got sedation and was asleep for it - she said i might wake up but i didnt i slept all tru   - dp said he got a fright when i came back from theatre said my eyes were rolling i was that out of it     
was bleeding quite a bit afterwards but if it continues they said ive to go to A&E tonight     

oh you'll be an official pin cussion tomorrow - how do you feel about it  i actually didnt find them too bad and the time FLIES by hun......  

lmk - just wondering after ur e/c did u find it difficult to go the wee (tmi sorry    )


----------



## NCKB

HI niceday - can you update me on the list e/c 2nd sept - e/t hopefully    7th sept - OTD 21st sept 
thanks hun xxxxxxxxxxxx
Nicola xxx


----------



## lmk

WOW nckb well done you and your super eggies. there was you all worried at the weekend look how it turned out!! they'll be loads of jiggy jiggy tonight!!!!  as for the pee i was fine just a little tender, hope the bleeding sudsides and you feel better soon, hope you aren't working tomorrow.  you rest loads or i'll be down there in a flash  !!!!

fifi all the best for stimms tomorrow, you'll be fine hun


----------



## lmk

miracle groe rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

lmk - yep im working tomorrow   but if i dont feel well im not goin in and thats that...
*TMI ALERT*.. i have a lot of clotting bleeding and its hard to go to loo but seems to be easing off... 
OH defo miracle grow works not only on the flowers in my garden but on my follies too    
just goes to show that u dont actually have to listen to the nurses advise - i was SOOOO worried when that  nurse said "oh well its up to you if you want to continue with treatment" im glad now i didnt give in and stop tx coz with all the worry i had 14 eggs   
lets hope they are gettin it on while we speak   
my pal just text me there sayin maybe the hosp should play barry white "lets get it on" over and over for the eggs to get jiggy        and wud u beleive tat is the song that was on the radio just as i was leaving theatre................. coinsidence or what


----------



## lmk

hope all eases soon if in doubt ring hospital or go to a&e.  where you meaning your lady garden miracle grow works on? was thinkin they'd need a strimmer to get in       barry white would be a good idea


----------



## NCKB

OH no - NO miracle grow on my Va-Jayjay ha ha ha ha on my follies i meant... my lady garden was well prepared so no strimmer required        
ddi u ever see scary movie where they were gettin jiggy and the bats and all fly out and he actually needed to use a strimmer          it was sooo funny


----------



## lmk

thats the image i had!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

- i knew u did ha ha ha 

no strimmer required i can guarantee you that


----------



## lmk

was worryin for your poor dp     hairy mary  

you have gave me a giggle tonight!


----------



## NCKB

OH imagine................. NOWAY..... i get it *AALLLLLLL* waxed off ha ha ha ha OK NICOLA TMI 
I wont even tell u wat dp says when its just done  

OH nothing better then a good giggle..... u defo have the same sense of humor as me


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Loving the chat, lol... 

Imk and ladyhex thanks, nervous about first injection can't mind how to prime or take the injection i'm sure it will come back to me.... Fifi hope your first stim goes well, how are you feeling today?.... Holly and Tattie see you had your first yesterday how's things

Shaz how are you??

Nckb well done on 14 eggies, fingers crossed for you tomorrow...

Emak how are you??

How is everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy that nckb has a dirty little mind, but we'll blame the drugs!!  what time do you do your injections?  how quick has it all came round   just july we were sniffers


----------



## sunbeam

lmk and nicola your really are bold girlies!!!!!!!!  Your even making me think I need a trim myself!!!!!!!!  My beautician only had time to wax my brows and paint my nails last Tues......I had a wedding on Thurs and now think I will book an appt for sat!

Ladyhex I have had enough im going to take action and phone the RFC again tomorrow instead of Fri to see if I can go down at the weekend to get something to get me started!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im so delighted you are on your way...........let me know how tomorrow goes, will be thinking of you!!!!!!!!!

Nicola that is unreal that is twice what I got!!!!!!!!!!!!  You go girl!!!!!!!!!!  Hope they are getting it on as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck for 11am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

hey imk, do injection around 10 in the morning, can't get up any earlier..... Time has flown in really quickly too quick....

Missy xxx


----------



## lmk

sunbeam  nckb will lend you her strimmer     

missy lucky you gettin a lie in!!  i havent had one in ages, i'm on knicker watch now lol!!


----------



## sunbeam

Missy I did mine around 7.30 cos thats when I had to get up.........dont think it matters as long as you do them at the same time every day.  Cant believe that time has gone by so fast seems no time ago you were on the treatment for wee Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Imk just seen your msg I really have got to that stage......imagine if I went to Dr Dreamy like this!!!!!!!  Really I have got to get this garden strimmed!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Imk how are you feeling honey?


----------



## lmk

sunbeam, to be honest scared as hell.  got af kind of cramps that seem to come and go


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks sunbeam.... I can't believe lauren is nearly 9 months...

Imk hang in there girl...


----------



## NCKB

ok ill have to behave myself before im banned from FF     so nice nicola is back    
but yep sunbeam u can borrow my strimmer just make sure u wear the goggles provided coz hairy eyeballs are not good      
yeh sunbeam 14 eggs - which i was very surprised at so lets hope they are gettin jiggy as we speak          - i hope they are playing some romantic music in the rotunda to get them in the mood  

girls do u's do injections in the mornings im my clinic it has to be in the evening at 6pm - weird how all the places differ isnt it.. 

oh roll on 11am and we see how they are gettin on.. i feel like its goin to be a long 5 days - maybe i shoulnt have gne for blastocyst


----------



## NCKB

FOR YOU LMK
*POSTIVE THOUGHTS CREATES POSITVE ENERGY WHICH IN TURN CREATES POSITIVE REALITY *


----------



## lmk

thank you girls    

i'm a sleepy girl so goodnight all and i will catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## sunbeam

Nicola just laughing about the goggles.........and we may watch ourselves before the three of us get barred from FF!!!!!!!!!

Nicola the days will fly by especially if you intend to go to work.........how u feeling now...has all settled yet

Imk dont panick if you read the 2ww site you will see that those cramps are good signs!!!!!!!!!  Best of luck in the world to ya honey!!!!!!!!!

Missy 9 months that is just crazy imagine she will probably be walking for santa comin this year!!!!!!!

Speaking of xmas bought the willow (you know the beige and cream people) nativity set last Friday meant to tell yous.......my DH thinks I have lost the plot!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Nite Nite Imk!!!!!!!!


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

NCKB, Nicola and IMK are you three on laughing gas? Very entertaining read there    

Anyway Missy I'm a bit worried about my first injection too as aI've never done them before- think I'll do mine in the morning also. Once we have one over us hopefully the rest will be easier!  
I've had a headcahe today so trying to ignore it but might pop a few paracetamol. Thankfuuly my throat isn't as sore as I've been housebound and just trying to keep warm. Anyway good luck Missy!!

Fifi x


----------



## sparklyme

Hey sunbeam i have that nativity set too and i love it.

By the way you girls are bonkers but gave me and DH a good laugh


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh my god girls ..you lot can really talk !!! 

i had to read 3 pages    

NCKB ..14 eggs thats brill hope the bleeding stops ..lets hope your wee eggs get jiggy will the super sperm lol OMG DO YOU REALLY GET IT ALL OFF ...she is not cold in the winter lmao 
missy ..glad the first injection was ok for you   

sunbeam i love all them figures ...would really love the xmas set   ....you get straight onto them in the morning !!! 
fifi31..hope you are feeling better soon hun 

Lmk ..it will be a BFP for you mrs ...AF stay away   

cheers loopyone 
apps your poor DH lol

Love LX


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]July - August - September - October Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!​[/fly]
Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

e/c 2nd sept - e/t hopefully 7th sept - OTD 21st sept

NCKB DR -2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - ?
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

               ​


----------



## lmk

mornin all!!!!

nckb        for the phone call, i bet you didnt get much sleep!  hows the bleeding?


----------



## NCKB

MORNING 

[fly]* 12 OUT OF THE 14 HAVE FERTILISED *  [/fly] 
barry white must of set the mood for LUURRRVVEEE.... 
WE ARE SOOO HAPPPY     
lets hope they all keep till monday    

bleeding had eased thank god, and the clots have gone  

I came to work today - still a little sore but noting major  

how are you today lmk - have the cramps eased


----------



## lmk

well done you and dp super   !!!!!!  barry white the luuurrrvvveee dr!!!

cramps have eased seem to be at nt wtf??!!  i'm super excited for you hunny


----------



## MISSY97

Great news nckb......

Missyxx


----------



## niceday1971

Excellent news so happy for you keep the PMA going.

Lx


----------



## fifi31

Congrats NCKB- What a super result!!!!!! 

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

thanks so much girls - we are delighted although DP doesnt know whether its a good result or not     but im presuming it is     
please let them grow now for monday        

lmk just keep resting - only 8 days to go it will fly in hun - hopefully ill be joining you on monday       stay stong xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

*NCKB - 12 out of 14 is FANTASTIC !!!!!!! *   For Monday


----------



## shaz2

NCKB

CONGRATS, thats a brilliant result chick, its definately a good thing...lol...xxx


----------



## lmk

shaz, how are you? has your pain eased any? all the best for scan tomorrow


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk,

im ok still very sore and to tp it off have really sore leg..    (feeling sorry for myself).. 

hows u? not long now to go a week really, you excited yet?..xxxx


----------



## NCKB

thanks girls    - I told DP you all said it was a good result - so he now thinks he is a super stud


----------



## lmk

poor you heres a   hope that ease the pain  

i'm nervous but excited iykwim   feeling lonely here on the 2ww, i'll be finishing and you, nckb and niceday will be starting but you's will able to keep each other company which will be lovely! 

i'm just relaxin, reading, tv is cr[email protected] and eating ice lollies!!  very quiet on the oul site

nckb his head will be huge now, will he be havin a beer to celebrate?   dh had his first on sat and he was a little fuzzy and he had a sneaky smoke wee sh1t    but he done his deed


----------



## shaz2

lmk u make me laugh, my poor dh hasnt had a drink in bout 6 months...lol...xx


----------



## lmk

i do try to give giggles      that was his 1st since june, not to bad as this tx came up quick for us.  
what time are you up tomorrow?
loopybud and i are going for lunch tomorrow really looking forward to that but dont know what will fit me my stomach is still mastive!  also going to my bf house in limavady tomorow nt for chineese and bb final, giving mil a lift as she is for a reunion at the drumond so she'll be merry on the way home!!


----------



## NCKB

lmk - my DP didnt give up drinkin      he would have a couple maybe sitting in but he did cut down.....  me on the other hand had to make all the sacrifices so maybe i should be the one with the big head      

OH the BB final WILL not be the same without a few drinks sure it wont.. think ill do the same as you and get a take away to make up for it  

OMG today is NEEEEVVEEERRR ending in work roll on 5.30!!! Doc just signed me off for next few weeks so cant wait to chill and do nothing


----------



## lmk

nckb, make sure you order loads of extras    i am


----------



## NCKB

no chat on here today     

where is everyone -----


----------



## lmk

nckb i'm here now come play!!!!!!!!!!!!

been out for lunch with loopybud to a local hotel and this is how i feel..............



ate way toooooooooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## NCKB

that pic is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
how was lunch - was your local "hotel" macdonalds haha ha just kiddin    

I was on to the hosp and 8 of the 12 eggs made it to today        i hope they keep strong for monday


----------



## lmk

you are so cheeky!!!!  only piccy i could find to explain how i feel lol!!

go eggies hope they keep behaving over the weekend, this is probably worse on you than the 2ww will be    do you have to ring everyday?


----------



## NCKB

I was just messin     
I love all them pics that you do have - where do you get them 

Oh I hope they survive till monday for e/t - 4 went since yesterday so please god i have some left         
I dont have to ring each day but the nurse said I can to put my mind at ease   i wasnt goin to ring today but the girl in work was more worried then me so i rang   
Ive to ring sunday to get time for e/t.... 

how are you today xx


----------



## lmk

i'm good hun, yesterday was a teary day today good!  feel quiet normal but scared    all set for bb final? 

to do the piccys click on my piccy and it'll take you into glitter graphics have a browse, pick a pic click on it and scroll down the page and all the codes will be in the boxes, go to the last box highlight it and then copy and then come back here and paste.  hope that explains it go give it a try goodluck!!!!


----------



## NCKB

Oh yeh all set cant wait for BB... who do you think will win.......... im hoping Siovash or Dogface - although i dont think any of them deserve to win those two are the best out of a bad bunch 

well this time next week hun you will know      and i have every faith that you will bring some good news to FF   
im off now for two weeks - so bring on the 2WW


----------



## lmk

yeeeeehahhhhhh!!! crazy birds together!!! i want sophie or roddy i liked them both throughout.  what will we watch next week?? 
me probably my knickers starting to do that already      did you give the grapic a go?


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, had my final scan this morning (7.15AM)   

Bit disappointed as most of the follys are small, they were gonna put me on tx abit longer but dr williamson said no as i had to much of a high risk of ohss and that we were to go ahead with ec on monday and just hope for the best   !! so need loads of prayers girls...              .

Missy hows it all going? where you at now? stimms?..xxx

lmk how u feeling honey? thinking away about you..xx  

nckb 8 is still brilliant so fingers crossed and loads of   ers for your for monday..xx

hello to everyone else sorry for me me me post...xx


----------



## lmk

shaz no need to be sorry hun   get the heat on your belly and back look at nckb, she had low numbers and look at the result. you will be fine pet if it was worse would they have no cancelled, so i believe they will be fab come mon          maybe nckb would throw you up some miracle grow!!!!


----------



## NCKB

sorry girls just a quick one just finishing in work    f9ckin boss  

Shaz - PLEASE do not worry - i only had 4 smalls ones last week and they said it would be cancelled - i asked the clinic to up the dose of my injections but they wouldnt, what i did was i had loads of rest just sat around the house with a hot water bottle on my stomack and also on my lower back and when i went in for my final scan they had grown from size 12, 13 and 14 to sized 19-22 - so DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!! then with egg collection i got 14 eggs.. there is still hope        

OH lmk - i HATE roddy .. he is soooo moody   DOGFACE TO WIN   

right ladies im signing off here FINALLY goin to leave work!! off now for 2 weeks.. bring on the 2WW 

ill log on later to see how you all are doin xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Spray 4/9/09
injections 24/9/09

first scan 29/9/09
final scan 4/10/09

EC (if all goes to plan) 6/10/09


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,just checking in to see how my former cycle buddies are doing .I havent been online much ,just giving myself a break from it all ,i hope yous understand but believe me when i say im thinking of you all and   that this will be your time.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
you've all been really busy and I've been really pooped and haven't had a chance to get online.
Got a new windows phone which takes a bit of setting up.

D/R just making me tired but besides that everything is OK. Hope it's working.

NCKB - great news on the embies - lots of    for Monday.

Lots of     to shaz - lots of rest!

How are things lmk - when are you due to test?

Lots of   to everyone I have forgotten.
Apps


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley i am worried about you hunnie . i hope you are ok


----------



## lmk

hey buddies

sorry for being negative but af pains have really kicked in, same cramps as last time.  i just wish i could get mon passed as this is the day af started last time, i would love to make it to wed so i could test then fingerscrossed that i will get my wee miracle but at the moment it isnt looking to great


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

lmk rest up and try not to worry pet!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk hang in there hun , i am      for you , rest up like sunbeam said


----------



## shaz2

lmk, as the girls have said rest up and try an keep yer spirits up, im thinking away about you and praying away, ill lite a candle in mass tomorrow for you again chick, so try and stay strong...xxx


----------



## niceday1971

​
[fly]
[fly]July - August - September - October Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!​[/fly][/fly]

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

NCKB DR -2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET- 10 Sept OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - ?
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

Ladyhex DR 4/9/09 Stimms - 24/9/09 EC 6/10/09

               ​


----------



## shaz2

niceday et should be on thursday the 10th sept...xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Shaz

just fixed it there now.  Just came on tonight to find out how you got on.  Keep positive and concentrate on making those follies bigger.  Im bac up again tomorrow at 9.15 to RFC.  Will post when I get home.  I reckon my et will be friday.

Ladyhex at long frigging last you are on the list yipeeeee!  Wishing you all the very best with your tx.

NCKB good luck for monday.

Lmk hang in there       we need some good news.

Hopefully I will have my last injections tomorrow as they are getting a bit sore just injecting into nice ripe yellow bruises.  

Hi to everyone else and if I have missed any bodies details send me a pm as I am getting a bit forgetful in checking thru all the pages.

Lx


----------



## shaz2

hi niceday, thanks for updating, let me no how yer scan goes tomorrow, ill be   ing tonight for ye..xx    GOOD LUCK..XX

NCKB best of luck on monday .xxx      

Ladyhex best of luck for tx,  

Well girls thats me DRUG FREE now at long last, no more spray or injections HOPEFULLY FOREVER!!     

Thank you for all your help advice and support over the last few months, it has been really appreciated. This ole IF is a rollercoaster from start to finish with many twists on the way, it would have been much harder if i hadnt have had all use girls to turn too. I hope that all our dreams of being mummy's come true for each and everyone of us. From what i know of use bunch of girls on here use will make brilliant parents, so loads of       coming to use all...xx


----------



## lmk

well done shaz on being drug free, you'll not know yourself!!  all the best of luck for ec tomorrow.  what time are you up?   

niceday all the best for scan hun this morn    

nckb how are you? hope you are resting loads!  all the best for et tomorrow, what time are you in?   

thank you girls really was down yesterday.  dh and i had a good big chat last night, i just don't want to let him down again and he  has made it clear that i am not. we will cross that bridge when we come to it.  negativity is left outside and i will be positive from here on in


----------



## Ladyhex

niceday ~ i know   woohoo ....good luck for tuesday   

Shaz~ same to you mrs goodluck   

NCKB~ hows you keeping ...hope DH is running round after you   

Lmk you will get you BFP


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

just back from scan and I have 4 follies on the left and one on the right, not that great but better than nothing.  Was feeling a bit sorry for myself but have to keep the PMA going.  Ec is on Tuesday at 5.30 all prayers appreciated.

Good luck for tomorrow Shaz and NCKB I will be thinking about the two of you.

Geez this whole thing is so tiring think I will go for a mid morning nap! lol

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

Niceday ..thats great  news      roll on Tuesday.  enjoy your nap


----------



## Ladyhex

girls some bubbles for luck for you all


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya girls just to let you know just back from RVH had scan lining in wo,b is thick so I had an estrogen level blood taken and im to start taking provera 10mg for seven days to bring on AF.  Finally getting there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Woohoo     sunbeam great to get started isnt it


----------



## shaz2

niceday, i know how u feel hun, its disappointing when they till us things we dont want to hear but hey chin up its still really is positive news. the best of luck honey for tuesday, ill be thinking away about you and will have the candles lite. xxx  

Lmk i have to be in for 9.30 then going to surgery about half 11, bit confused as got phone call to say to come to the gynae ward as going from there but Fertility clinic said to come to them!!    ill go early to the clinic and see what they say...lol...So how you feeling? nerves bad yet? aww mrs im really rooting for you big time, loads of                 for you and if you do want to come on wednesday an need a lift up an down its no problem..xxx   

NCKB best of luck honey,         

sunbeam happy days at long last your getting sorted, welcome into the MAD HOUSE...LOL... 

Missy goad to hear all going ok so far for you, it wont be long now till your up for ec...loads of                for you chick...xxxx  

hello to everyone and all those LURKERS   use no who use are...lol..xxx


----------



## NCKB

evening girls - ive just had a long post written there and i hit off some button and the f*cking thing deleted    

well was out and about all day went to my mammy for dinner then done a little shopping with my sis so just home relaxing now 

 well FINALLY i can breath a sigh of relief - E/T is tomorrow at 12.15      - our little eggies have been cooking for 5 days and are now ready.. i dont know how many we have left out of the 8 we had on friday but when i rang the clinic today they said everything was goin great... they dont check them today for some reason     

ladyhex - DP is not lookin after me today     he has a little headache frm to much alcohol    - bet your delighted to be finally started hun ?? 

lmk how are you today... i hope your alright   not long left now 5 days aaaggghhhhhh - i just know ur goin to get your BFP hun - we need a bit off good news on FF and u'll be the one to bring it - ill be joining u tom on the 2ww   

shaz well done on being drug free - isnt it great not havin to sniff or inject - best of luck for e/c tom     

niceday - i only had 2 follies on each side  but in the matter of a couple of days i had more then got 14 eggs from e/c so ur doin good hun      defo keep a hot water bottle on lower back and tummy as im convinced thats what helped me.. 

loads of prayers tonight for all us   - lots of things happening over the next few days     

hi to everyone else sorry if i missed anyone   

ps thanks so much to everyone for all their brilliant support over the past 5 weeks - really has helped me stay positive tru all the treatment - if i didnt have you lovely ladies treatment would be very stressfull and lonely - so i sincerely thank you all xxxxxxxxxx
love nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
it's all happening this week! Good luckt everyone.

NCKB - lots of   for your wee embies and your E/T tomorrow.

Shaz   your egg collection goes well - lots of warmth and cosiness tonight for the wee follies.

niceday - good luck for Tuesday - plenty of rest & that includes the computer.

Love to all
Apps


----------



## niceday1971

Hi apps 

Im signing off now.  Have a wee peep tomorrow. 

Lx


----------



## NCKB

hi apps  
thanks hun - hopefully ill have some wee embies to freeze tomorrow aswell  im only have one put back in - kind of sorry now im not having 2 but hopefully 1 will be enough    

how are you doin?


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone just wanted to pop in and wish everyone all the best of luck


----------



## NCKB

hey sweetchilli     
was just thinkin about u and emak - hope you both are ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

nckb will be   for you tonight hunny, all the best for et    chat tomorrow

shaz all the best sweetheart for tomorrow, and that they get lots and lots of eggies.  let us know how you get on   

had a really chilled out day, watch 2 dvds and dh made a lovely sunday lunch followed by cheescake, also he done the hoovering and the dishes!! (someone call the dr)


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun   hope all goes well

NCKB~glad you are feeling good   your poor DH NOT lol   will help him  

Lmk~ yummy cheesecake  OMG i wud so love a piece right now  

hope you other girls are doing good


----------



## shaz2

NCKB good luck tomorrow...xxx

thanks girls for all the well wishes...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Imk 5 days hang in there how are you now??

Shaz and nckb good luck for tomorrow...

Girls what time do rfc do their egg collections do they do any in the afternoon, i'm in dilema have an interview on tuesday morning of egg collection

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

shaz and nckb, thinking of you both     

missy ec is normally morning, my both time have been around 9.  me i am sh1tt1ng myself!!! 

ladyhex get some cheese cake today and you will love it!!! mines was the sticky toffee flavour yum yum!!


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

I should have said that my baseline scan and stimming started on 1 Sept and my OTD is 1 October.  I'm not sure who the moderator is but maybe they could add this info, thanks.  Sorry for leaving it out first time round.

Kylie


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there

Kylie how are you how has tx been for you

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

I am now officially drug free yipee.      

I will put your details on Kylie anyone else need an update on teir details?

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

​
July - August - September - October Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!

Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

NCKB DR -2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET- 10 Sept OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? -  ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - 01 Sept EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - 01 October
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

Ladyhex DR 4/9/09 Stimms - 24/9/09 EC 6/10/09

                            ​


----------



## lmk

well done niceday on being drug free!!!!  what time are you up tomorrow hun?


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Lmk

up tomorrow at 5.30 so they do do egg collections in the evening.

Lx


----------



## lmk

i didn't know that they done them in the evenings.  all the best hun will be thinking of you


----------



## GemmaC

On the subject of cheesecakes..If anyone would like a nice simple one for Toffee and crunchie or Lemon and Lime ...shout and I will post it.


----------



## lmk

gemma would love the toffee and crunchie one please i bet it is so yummmmmmieeeeeeeeee!!

nckb & shaz  hope you girls are well and home safe please let me know how you got on  

how is every1??


----------



## MISSY97

Hey how is everyone, interesting that they do do evening e/c, but 5.30 is quite late they must be doing overtime....

Niceday congrats on being drug free...

Imk how's time going, are you getting out and about...

Shaz how did you get on

Ladyhex any sleep last night??

Hi to everyone else

Have my first scan in the morning at 7.45, don't know how i will manage to get up and 5.30am, have to drive too as dh is working nights so he will try to get some shut eye... Hopefully the wee lady will sleep through...

Had acupuncture today it was really good so relaxing really enjoyed it... 

Missyxx


----------



## lmk

missy hate the early starts too, will you get a nap in the afternoon?

shaz nckb where are you, i hope everything is ok girls


----------



## emak

Shaz thinking away about you      just had to come out of exile to leave u a wee message.
Lmk hang in there hun    
Missy how you keeping mrs? Will we see you on Wednesday?
Gemma can i have both recipes please....any word from Origin?
Niceday good luck for e/c  
Nicola are u having e/t today 
Sorry girls i have kinda lost track of whats going on forgive me.
Good luck girls


----------



## lmk

hi emak hunny miss u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JK32

Hi girlies   Haven't posted in ages!!

Just wanted to pop on and wish Niceday all the best for tomorrow, will be   for you. 

Also to the girls on 2ww,   that this is your time.

I start sniffing on Friday so Niceday if you get a chance can you add me to the list please....
DR -11th Sept
Stimms - 30th Sept
Will let you know the rest when i get details. at the Royal on wednesday to collect drugs..

Ladyhex looks like i'm not far behind how - how you finding it??

Good luck to all the girls going through treatment and those awaiting treatment  

Jk xxx


----------



## NCKB

hey girls sorry only gettin a chance to log on now - my mother was smothering me all day  
*well i am officially on the     *
cant believe we have actually come this far... 
so please please embie stay with us     
we had a single embryo transfer - the embryologist said to us that it was a brilliant big blastocyst and has a great chance of turning into a pregnancy    i dont know if it was right for him to say that but it gave me a bit of a boost  
he said we will hopefully have 3 tomorrow for freezing - which is good 
so niceday can u update to on the list hun if you dont mind - and best of luck for tomorrow for e/c
shaz how did you get on today? 
so how is every1 else   
lmk - only 4 days    hope your doin ok there.. 
just been over with dp sister who is a week over due her 1st baby and was sayin she has all the books re: pregnancy for me but i didnt want to tempt faith... she also tried to give me pee sticks but the   came out in force ha ha


----------



## lmk

NCKB, i have been lookin on all day to see how you got on.

congrats on being  let the fun begin!!! what is your otd?


----------



## NCKB

OMG ive waited all day to be called PUPO   
thanks lmk    
otd is 21st sept - i feel mental already and its not even been one day     
any tips for the 2ww what should i be doin/eating or drinkin?? 
also     i forgot to take my gel this afternoon - but just took one there is that a prob - have i f*cked things up already


----------



## lmk

no hun you haven't!  is it crinone you take? i take mine every evening then get into my jammies and chillax!  i think you eat as healthy as you can, no pate, limit shell fish, some cheeses and no liver. there is a link on the 2ww board that advises you on everything.  avoid lifting and hoovering let dp mum etc spoil you rotten!!  enjoy your time off read, watch dvd's and pop onto ff and keep me company


----------



## lmk

heres the link to 2ww board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------



## NCKB

thanks hun   
yeh its crinone 8%   and i take one in the morning and one at night - but was told not to take one before e/t so then went to my mams after the hosp and stayed there in bed for few hrs just got home and took one gel... shud i take ano or just leave it with the one?? the hosp did tell me to take one in the after noon then ano tonight.... im an


----------



## lmk

i only take one a day so dont know hun, i would ring the clinic and double check.


----------



## NCKB

and are u on the 8% gel too hun


----------



## lmk

yes, wonder why i only take 1?   huni i'm signing off chat tomora, not that your officially PUPO and a lady of leisure!!!

sweet dreamz xx


----------



## IGWIN79

NCKB

CONGRATS ON BEING

 WHHOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jooles

gemma i would lurrrrvvveee that cheesecake recipe if possible   

well girls im due for et and ec next week so if ya dont mind ill probably be wrecking your head over next few weeks!!!! ive only been lurking last few nights so dont really know any names so it might take me a while getting to know you all!!!

looking forward to chatting

jules


----------



## NCKB

isnt it strange how diff clinics do things different     
i just hope i havent fecked it up      
thanks so much sweetchilli - cant beleive im actually PUPO     i feel like im talkin about someone else  

hi jooles - welcome to the nut house    im only on here about 5 weeks and i absolutley believe that tx was so much easier having these girls to talk to - so ask away any questions u may have


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Imk doubt if i'll get an afternoon nap, lauren only sleeps half an hour in the afternoon if even that, and dh is working that night so he'll be away to bed for a siesta... Poor me   

Emak good to hear from you, keeping ok had slight headache and sicky feeling but feeling alot better after acupuncture today... See you Wednesday night...

Jooles good luck with e/c and e/t next week, will be on 2ww same time all being well.. 

jk32 only a couple of days till you start.... 

Nckb congrats on being pupo!!!   

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls,

Nckb congrats honey on being PUPO..... 

Sorry for quick post but had terrible day, well we got 4 eggs so just hoping and praying there getting jiggy tonight, have to ring at 11am, so will be on in morning and will fill use all in. thanks for all the texts an messages....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

praying for your wee eggies shaz


----------



## lmk

shaz hunny hope there is some jiggy jiggy going on


----------



## GemmaC

Missy,all the best for your scan this morning, I hope you survived the early start this morning and that wee Lauren slept sound on the way up. 

NCKB, well done on that top class embi! Very encouraging to hear the doc say that is was a super one. 

Shaz, praying those lovely wee eggs have done their stuff last night.

Emak, yep...rang in with my Sep periods dates last thur. Receptionist said she would let the nurse know and I would get my schedule sent out. So waiting on Mr. Postman to arrive with my schedule from Origin. Feeling very real now....so hopefully ladies I will be joining in the fun again soon.

Did someone mention cheesecake.......
Toffee and crunchie

Base 
1pk Hob Nobs
Few oz of butter (3/4ozs) melted
Few teaspoons of drinking chocolate
Crush hob nobs, stir in drinking choc powder. Add melted butter. Press in tin.

Filling
1 tub of cream cheese 
1 tub of whipping cream
Few teaspoons of icing sugar
1 Toffee yogurt
1 crunchie Bar

Method
Beat cheese and icing sugar until smooth. Add whipping cream, beat until stiff. Stir in yogurt. Crush crunchie bar and stir in. Smooth over base and allow to set in fridge for a few hrs or over night. Should keep for a few days in fridge.

Lemon and Lime
1 tub of whipping cream
1 tin of condenced Milk
2 limes
1 lemon

Make base as before. Whip cream. Stir in milk. Add juice and rind of lemon and limes, it will set before your eyes! Add to base, chill and enjoy.


----------



## Ladyhex

JK32 ..its only days between us ..its not to bad at all so far (waitin on the she devil to come out lol )

Shaz hope your wee eggies got jiggy last night  

NCKB congrats on being







</a>

<a href="http://www.dolliecrave.com" target=_blank title="Myspace Layouts">

Missy all the best for this morning ..hope you get some sleep later on  

cheers for that gemma cant wait to make it


----------



## lmk

thanks gemma, will be trying them out want one now tho!


----------



## lmk

confession time, i tested this morning and i got my  . we are totally delighted and on


----------



## Ladyhex

Same for this thread you bad girls     im sure you are on cloud nine 
again congrats mrs


----------



## GemmaC

LMK, congratulations!!! Fab news, delighted for you!


----------



## NCKB

LMK - OMG OMG OMG I JUST KNEW U WOULD GET UR POSITIVE HUN I JUST KNEW IT..........................
IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU..................
CONGRATULATIONS HUN TO U AN UR DP U MUST BE OVER THE MOON


----------



## niceday1971

Morning ladies

Lmk congratulations I am so so pleased for you.  Lets hope you have got the   ball rolling.  

Shaz well done on the 4 eggs everything crossed for you.  How was your egg collection ?   

NCKB congrats on being PUPO.  

Jooles send your details and I will put you on the list.

JK32 stick you on the list now.

Im just going to clear up a wee bit of ironing to keep my mind of ec today.  will probably post tomorrow and let you all know how I got on.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

^daisy​
[fly]July - August - September - October Cycling Buddies on Tour 2009!
[/fly]​
Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

NCKB DR -2nd August Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET- 10 Sept OTD ?

Niceday DR - 22 July Stimms - 25 August EC - 8 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - 01 Sept EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - 01 October
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC - 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

Ladyhex DR 4 Sept Stimms - 24 Sept EC - 6 October ET ?? OTD?

JK32 DR - 11 Sept Stimms - 30 Sep EC - ET ?? OTD?

Jooles DR - ? Stimms - ? EC - ? ET ?? OTD?

                                        ^daisy​^


----------



## NCKB

niceday         best of luck with e/c 

shaz how are your eggies today?? hope they got jiggy lastnight     

lmk - how u feeling hunny bet your just SOOOOO happy  - i hope your good news is the start of something good on here


----------



## lmk

shaz have you phoned    

nckb did you ring about your embies are they being frozen?

[/url for all your support girls through the ups and downs! dh and i are so so happy. tears are happy ones! i had to test early as i wasnt sleeping and was up to high dough!

lisaxx


----------



## NCKB

havent rang yet - dp just gone out and need his phone as ive no credit left      

oh id say u were delighted when you tested - i just know that i will test early - id test today if i could       
so what made you test did you have any spotting or anything?? i have weird twinges in my left side so my head is fried already and im only on the 2ww a feckin day aaaaaagggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lmk

i have had a sicky feelin since sat brandy balls is the only thing i can suck or ice lollies and a psycho wife! so bad but 3 days isnt too bad


----------



## shaz2

lmk 

im so delighted for use honey.xxx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls thanks for all your support, its been amazing..  well 2 wee embies have made it till today so lots of   now that they hold on till thursday..xxx


----------



## lmk

that they are wee fighters like their mammy!!


----------



## NCKB

Im just so happy for u     
I bet its twins - ive said that for wks now     
i still havent worked out how to do the glitter graphics so sorry my CONGRATS wasnt too good ha ha...
well ill defo be on symptom watch now for the next few weeks     ill be tormenting u with questions   
did u spot or anything hun?? 
just watchin the usual morning tv and its all about ivf, egg donor, pregnancy so even if i wanted to forget about it i couldnt    
shaz ill be praying for ur little embies hun


----------



## shaz2

thanks lisa, im so over the moon for you i really am, i bet yer just jumping with excitement..xx

Thanks nckb, im praying away also for u chick..xx


----------



## NCKB

thanks shaz - lets hope lmk's GREAT news is the start of the good news for us all


----------



## Hopeful NI

OMG LMK I am sooo HAPPY for you                

CONGRATULATIONS on


----------



## NCKB

*just got a call from the hosp and 3 of our eggies were suitable for freezing - so happy   *


----------



## lmk

thats brill nckb that you have frosties!!!


----------



## NCKB

yeh we are delighted but     that we dont need to use them just yet    

howz u hun still floating on   im sure 

are u goin to celebrate ur


----------



## emak

Evening girls 
Once again i feel the need to post  
LISA OMG im sooooooooo happy for you ,lets hope that your bfp has ended the run of bad luck that us NI girls have had recently ,i also think its twins cause 3 days is early girl    
Loads of luck to the rest of yous.
E xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies 

just a wee quick post to say that we got four eggs.  Just praying hard they fertilise.    

Shaz praying hard for you.  You will be grand.    

Hi to everyone else under orders from dh to rest, just sneaked on when he is in the bath.    



Lx


----------



## MISSY97

Congrats niceday hope they fertilise over night xxx


----------



## NCKB

niceday lets hope the       and eggies are gettin jiggy as we speak


----------



## sunbeam

lmk Im over the moon for ya honey!!!!!!!!!!!

NCKB brill news on you two!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great news to you as well niceday hope there is some magic goin on in the RFC tonite!!!!!!!!!

News on me is started provera yesterday seen (think it was Prof Mc Clure.........skinny man with glasses and a colourful sense of dress) well he said it will take about a week to come ad then 21 days til sniffing!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

congrats niceday, ill be   ing hard now for you that they are getting jiggy up there tonight  . who done yer collection? how did u find it?...xxx


----------



## lmk

niceday   for you hun, i bet alot of luvin was going on last night


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

thanks for all the jiggy wishes. Cr*pping myself.  Dh is going to phone this afternoon.

Shaz Dr McManus did my egg collection and she was lovely, as were all the nurses.  I found it ok not really that sore, to tell the truth I was expecting it to be a whole lot worse.  Feeling a bit sore today but enjoying .being pampered by dh and watching Extreme Home Makeovers on Sky, mmm Ty Pennington.  Hope you are feeling better and good luck for your et tomorrow.  Im up on Friday all being well today.


----------



## Ladyhex

niceday glad you are feeling good today hopefully all your wee eggies got really jiggy with it   DH's are good for somethings lol 
glad he is looking after you


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Niceday & NCKB - lots of     for your wee eggies

glad it wasn't too bad - been dreading thast part.

Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB hows you this afternoon


----------



## lmk

nckb, i hope you are resting up and drinking plenty of water!!

niceday, did dh phone?   

shaz will   so hard tonight and i wish you all the best transfer     no oneway streets now  

ladyhex had to laugh at dh gettin your side effects well done you make him suffer a bit  

missy how did your scan go?


----------



## galaxy girl

great news LMK!
Also great news Niceday!!


----------



## sunbeam

Glad you are feeling well Niceday.......all the best for fertilisation hope they are getting jiggy as we speak!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Imk scan went ok in and out in 2 mins, developing ok, schedule still the same so next scan is on sunday morning!! How are you?

Missy xxx


----------



## shaz2

niceday im   ing away for you, hope all went ok today honey,....xxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Congratulations lmk, delighted for you and your DH, wonderful news, hurray!!

Kylie


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Great news NCKB on being PUPO, hurray!!!

And one lovely big blast, that's very encouraging, you must be thrilled, let's hope County Meath has a new citizen sometime next spring - what's your due date gonna be?? Very excited for you.  

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

everyone 

how are we all today? i wasnt on yest and was having withdrawl symtoms     

shaz best of luck for e/t today hun
niceday when is ur e/t?? 
thanks kylie - how are u hun.. 
I didnt sleep a wink lastnight and have a/f cramps - which i dont think is good as im only 4 days past transfer so im very     today - i just feel crap     
lmk - howz u hun... when will ur bundle be due


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

sorry to post bad news but 2 of our eggs fertilised but didn't live long.  me and DH are absolutely devastated. Embryologist said that there were no obvious reasons that they didnt fertilise.  Its so disappointing we didnt even get off the starting blocks.

Just want to give it another go as soon as possible.  We are on the private list for tx does anyone know how fast it is moving?

Want to thank everybody for their support over the last few months and hopefully I will be back on this thread again soon.

Lx


----------



## NCKB

niceday im soooo sorry hun - absolutley gutted for you


----------



## lmk

niceday i am so truly sorry for you and dh, it is so unfair. big hugs to you and hubby   

when did you sign for private tx?  i kept ringing the rfc and they were able to tell me what number i was on, also some of the ladies on this thread have been asked to be frozen,so i'm   you dont have to wait long  .


----------



## lmk

nckb, how are you? the cramps could be implantation honey i got them from day 5-6   i hope you are lying up and takin it easy.   at withdrawl symptons!!!  nckb i will be due may 19th by ff calculator or by hospital dates 23rd

shaz   
missy i am happy all is going well for you  
sweetchilli - hope all is ok, always thinkin of you  

thank you ladies i am so happy.  we have tested everyday as it still doesnt feel real, happy to say we're still pg! huge big spots on face not a pretty sight! roll on scan as they say i am now  on 3ww


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks NCKB & Lmk

RFC computers are down at the minute and we arent able to get a hold of the embryologist to get a review appointment.  Before the amalgamation we were number 19 .  So fingers crossed it wont be long.  DH would like to try somewhere else and we are thinking about Glasgow. 

I am also handing over the list to whoever feels like keeping it up to date.  Any takers?

I will post the latest and all you have to do is copy and paste.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

​[fly]September/October / November Cycling girls on tour![/fly]​
Lmk DR 1 July Stimms - 14 August EC 26 August ET- August OTD - 11 Sept

NCKB DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August EC - 2 Sept ET - OTD - 21 Sept

Shaz2 DR - 11 July Stimms - 26 August EC - 7 Sept ET- 10 Sept OTD ?

Holly01 DR - 18 August Stimms - 02 Sept EC ?? - ET ?? OTD?

Tattie DR -12 August Stimms - 2 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET 18 Sep OTD - 01 October

Missy97 DR - 28 July Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Kylie DR 12 August Stimms - 01 Sept EC - 14 Sept ET 17 Sept OTD - 01 October
Minogue

Fifi DR - 13 August Stimms - 3 Sept EC - 15 Sept ET ? OTD ?

Apparition DR 20 August Stimms - 16 Sept EC - 28 Sept ET ?? OTD?

Ladyhex DR 4 Sept Stimms - 24 Sept EC - 6 October ET ?? OTD?

JK32 DR - 11 Sept Stimms - 30 Sep EC - ET ?? OTD?

Jooles DR - ? Stimms - ? EC - ? ET ?? OTD?                 ​


----------



## NCKB

niceday - take care of yourself hun - ill be thinkin of u    
oh i have myself driven mad googleing everything--- the twinges seemed to have stopped but just have the dull achy feeling in my tummy       
i hope it is implantation - not spotting or anything yet - but as i said im only 4 days past e/t sore (.) (.) aswell but just  nipples to be honest (TMI sorry   

ive been resting up - yest had to get out of the house so went to MIL for dinner but didnt so anything strenuous - ill just relax today - moving around an all is ok isnt it - im worried im doin every thing wrong


----------



## lmk

niceday, all the best sweetie and thank you for being a great support on here


----------



## GemmaC

Niceday, I am so so sorry hun to hear that. Its a devastating blow, it really is gut wrenching. On our first cycle we had no fertilization and I can still remember the morning we rang and heard the news. I am so sorry.    
In regards to the private waiting list in May we were number 18, I got a phone call early August to say we were at the top of list. We had already moved to Origin so they have just held our place. I hope this gives you a rough idea of where you might be. We were on Dr. Boyles list.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
niceday - so upset for you - just you and your DH be easy on yourselves. Lots of  for now and lots of  for your next go. Be thinking about you.

NCKB - heard these things are natural - don't panic. Take this special time to pamper yourself. Why not try some relaxation cd some visualisation.

Thanks lgs for your PM . Much happier now. 

Loving this weather!!

Apps


----------



## shaz2

niceday im so so sorry to read your sad news, my god girl you have been through the mill, my thoughts are with u and yer dh, take care of each other..xx    xx


----------



## Babypowder

Niceday, so sorry to read your news, this IF is so unfair,    take care of yourself and DH.


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz congrats on being........ fantastic grades! Really hope all goes well for you 

Lmk has it sank in yet?

                     to all you girls, waiting, wondering, hoping, wishing, praying-I hope your journeys are going well. (not up to date with where everyone is.)


----------



## GemmaC

Update on me...Wee bit disappointed. Got a phone call from Origin saying we are going to be delayed another month. I know whats another month but you know how it feels when your geared up to go in a week or so. I had rang in with both my Aug & Sep period dates and was due to start on Sep period. With no schedule arriving I rang up to see why. I got a phone call back this evening to say due to the scan I had done in Origin in Aug (which showed a few small cysts) they would like to start me on the pill & metformin on my next period for three weeks to suppress my ovaries well and then start injections on day 3 of the following pill period. I am glad they are looking after me well so thankful for that.


----------



## galaxy girl

Niceday - am gutted for you. Its awful to gear yourself up for a cycle and then it be stopped suddenly - i didn't cope well when we had our freeze all. good for you for thinking about getting started again. Glasgow may be a good option - i know youll check out what's out there. Also def go for your review - wonder if they would sugest ICSI next time? will be thinking of you both


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Niceday, so sorry to hear your sad news, very sorry for you and your DH, take care of each other.

NCKB, try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!) as these twinges may be implantataion or just a reaction to all the drugs and poking and prodding us ladies have to endure.  Pamper yourself and talk to your tummy, give it a little rub - very reassuring.

GemmaC, you could sing Johnny Logan's Eurovision song, What's another Year, except change the lyrics to What's Another Month.  Seriously though, the time will fly by - fill it up with things you enjoy doing and it will pass by faster.

AFM, yesterday wasn't such a good day for me. First, I discovered that if I want to be admitted to uni to do a Masters, I have to submit a 3000 word portfolio of evidence by next week (!) and be interviewed ON THE SAME DAY AS E/T.  So much for a smooth, stress-free embryo transfer!  Then I went to see a horrible boys movie (District 9) with my DH and his friends, it was full of disgusting aliens, blood, guts, gore, gunfights, which is really not my thing - my tummy was in knots for the two hours and the stress can't have been good for my follicles, then I was knocked off my bike cycling home from the cinema (not badly injured but shaken up) and then this morning I had the bright idea of asking my DH to do the injection - it went well except he was too hasty and withdrew the needle too quickly and a big blob of fluid came out - that's never happened to me because I take my time and go dead slow.  So I'm thinking now that despite a promising start, suddenly everything's taken a turn for the worse.  I'm trying to be strong but I can't help feeling I've had a big setback.  Today's day 11 of stimming, I have my final scan tomorrow and E/C on Monday, then if all goes to plan, E/T on Thursday.


----------



## lmk

shaz and nckb how are you girls this morn?  taking it easy i hope   

gemma sorry you have been put back a month, but it is goo that they are looking out for what is best for you!! gives you some more time to get your body/mind ready for tx  

kylie what a day you had, hope you are ok after your fall   not long to go now!!

missy, tattie and fifi hope you all are well, not long to ec either girls    

niceday, you are in my thoughts hunny


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk all good here, having bit of pain still in rite side an quite bloated so gonne keep wee eye on that over weekend, hows u honey?xx

missy not long de go now, how u feeling?  
tattie and fifi how use doing ladies? not long now...xx

Nckb how u feeling? any wee signs yet?
gemma as lmk said it is very good that they looking out for u, a month will fly in honestly i was delayed 3 times from january an i cany believe im on 2ww already.   

kylie hope yer ok after yer fall, take care of yerself..xx

niceday ive been thinking away about you honey, my heart really does go out to use both, xxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls sorry for delay on letting use know but i had my reasons,

well we have 1 grade A 8cell and 1 grade A 4cell on board, so well pleased with that so keep the prayers going girls..xxx
so my otd is 24th sept, haas anyone taking over the wall chart from niceday?

xxxshaz2 xxx


----------



## lmk

shaz let the fun begin!!!!!!  what fab grades you have hun.  did you get knocked out for ec?  how did you find et?  1 day down 13 to go!!!!!  rest loads and take it easy. did wed night go ok? xxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
congrats shaz on being pup - how are you? resting i hope.

How are you NCKB?

I'll be offline over the weekend unless I pop into a library or something.
Dh is off and is trying to cure me of my internet addiction.
Keep well and enjoy the beautiful sunshine.

Apps


----------



## shaz2

hi lmk, we got both grade A, Ec was awful (sorry for anyone this may scare but there is reasons mine was so bad), no i didnt get knocked out, there was a total mix up and i sat ready for theater for over 3 hours b4 anyone said that we were running out of time and could i jus do it awake, so really i had no choice as we were running out of time..total nitemare     and very long story    

xxx


----------



## lmk

honey, you are such a brave girl so proud of you   you take it easy now     

apps dh tried banning me from internet, as you can see he failed!!  are you off anywhere nice this weekend in you mh? the weather is just fab!!


----------



## Jomag

Niceday - so sorry to read your post.  I replied to you seperately under 'waiting lists' and hadnt realised what had happened.

I can completely relate to what you are feeling today!  We had got to the same stage as you in May and the day before my transfer I got a call from the embryologist to say nothing had survived.  It is such a gut wrenching feeling after all the waiting, all the appointments and all those awful drugs.  I remember taking the call at my desk in work and I just burst into tears and had to go home early.  The disappointment was crushing and I wondered how I would get through it all.  However, and this is the important bit, time really does heal.  Admittedly, I did feel fairly rubbish for a while about it all and my confidence took a bit of a tumble.. but after a few weeks I did start to feel better and I realised that it didnt mean the end of the road for us, just a slight delay!  We are now waiting to start again in October.

Could you consider going private with Origin?  Why dont you phone the RFC and ask where you are on the private list.. they have always been very good at telling me how long it is likely to take to get to the top.

Anyway - hope you are doing ok, and try to remember that what doesnt kill us only makes us stronger!

Jo


----------



## NCKB

hey girls - how are we all this evening 

shaz the only signs im gettin are as if the   is defo on her way with vengance - pains seem to be gettin worse - plus im sooo moody - have back pain, nipples are soooooooooo sore and feel like in going off my head ha ha 

and to top it all of SIL gave birth lastnight to her 1st baby and im off now to see him they just live across the road from us  - Daire is him name and he was only 6lb - he isnt even 24hrs old yet - so i was out today buying baby stuff so maybe that has me up the walls and in such bad humor 

oh i really need to stop moaning   

sorry girls for ranting   

how is everyone - shaz cant beleive you werent knocked out for e/c - i was totally knocked out and it was great - i cant believe they dont do that = poor u hun i hope your feeling better soon 

ok just flyin off now to see the new addition to the family     sorry for lack of personals ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps - niceday thinking of you hun


----------



## galaxy girl

know the feeling NCKB - I'm of to see bro and SIL tomorrow and second new baby..... and they are 6 years younger than me. and dont get why i might be upset 

thinking of you and every one else cycling

shaz - want to hear the story ..... 3 hrs for theatre


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your kind wishes.  We have our review appointment next Tuesday with Prof McClure.  Then we will decide what we are going to do.  Hopefully we will be near the top of the private list.  We are also looking at going to Glasgow.

Jomag we cant go to Origin as they dont treat anyone with a bmi over 33.  Thats me out on that one.

Congrats to the PUPO girls wishing you all the best.  Someone btter keep that bl**dy list going or I wont be amused.

Talk to you all soon.
Lx


----------



## lmk

g'day all and what a glorious day it is!!

missy all the best for early start and those follies are coming on nicely!!

how are our PUPO ladies today??


----------



## shaz2

afternoon lmk, hello all u lovelly ladies,

weather here is gorgeous, loving it...well feeling like a beach whale here!! not a good luck!!

hows everyone else doing?...xx


----------



## lmk

fat i am so fat dh took me into town this morn and got me jeans, combats and 3 tops as i am like the side of a house.  hope the wee rascals are settlin in nicely for me!!

away to sit outside and enjoy it while we can!!  catch uplater xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone, just a quick note to say that we had our final scan this morning and all is well.  Prof McClure is very happy with us and we're all set for E/C on Monday.  I have 6 large follicles in one ovary and 5 in the other.  Taking my ovitrelle injection this evening at 7.45, then it's bye bye D/R and stimming for me, at least for this cycle...  I also had acu this morning after my scan and have booked two more acupuncture appts, one each side of my E/T on Thursday assuming we get that far...

Niceday, how are you today?

NCKB, any news, hope you're doing ok?

Shazz, what a nightmare story?  You must be suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder!!

lmk, enjoy the new clobber!

Isn't the weather wonderful girls?

Lots of luck to everyone and congratulations to those who are PUPO or have had BFPs.

Kylie


----------



## shaz2

girls say wee prayer for me it looks like ohss, just waiting on royal maternity to phone back, stomach swelling its that bad i feel full but havent eaten yet!! weird


----------



## lmk

kylie that is fab news!! is your ec early monday?  isn't it fab being drug free!!  wish you all the best hun    

aw shaz i hope all is going to be ok, let us know what is happening.  take it easy hun, thinking of you


----------



## shaz2

thanks lmk, feel rough and i only got 4 eggs!!  ...how u keeping? i hope yer taking it easy and letting dh do everything for ye for a while...xx


----------



## lmk

less about me i'm more worried about you.  are you in agony? hope it isnt ohss   will they make you go there or altnagelvin?


----------



## shaz2

im definately not going over to altnagelvin cause last time they gave me morphine!! and had to be transfared to royal!! its not as bad as what i had last time but its slowly getting worse so would rather just get checked out to be on safe side especially as 
i take clots quickly..xx


----------



## lmk

thats what i was thinking, you'd rather drive to belfast to be sure that you are looked after properly.  best getting it dealt with now than letting it run on.  your in good hands pet


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk fingers crossed the royal want me up now so ill pm u my number so can keep in touch...xx


----------



## lmk

goodluck hun fingers toes everything crossed, you'll be fine xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Thinking about you Shazz, maybe lmk will keep us posted on your progress since you two are in touch by text - I reckon the Royal Maternity is the best place to be, you're in safe hands there, you'll be fine.  Thinking about you and hoping for some good news soon.

Love and hugs from Kylie in Belfast


----------



## emak

Evening girls ,just popping in to let yous all know that poor shaz has been admitted to the royal.Her DH has texted me to say that she has ohss ,in quite a bit of pain and her ovaries are very swollen.Keep her in your prayers girls


----------



## IGWIN79

awe shaz hunnie thinking about you !!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

missy hope scan went well and you have the go ahead for tues    

kylie good luck hun for ec tomorrow     

shaz hope you are ok  and being looked after well


----------



## GemmaC

awe shaz you poor love..I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## sunbeam

Sorry havent been on in a few days and boy can you girls chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lmk Im delighted for you and DH...................big congrats from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kylie goodluck for EC!!!!!!

Shaz hope you get well soon and yes you are definitely in the right place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Niceday on getting on now hun ..im so sorry to read your news.  Hope you and Dh are keeping ok    

sunbeam hows you ? when do you start sniffing ?

kylie good luck 
sweetchilli hows you mrs ?


----------



## NCKB

thinkin of you Shaz  - hope ur feeling better soon hun


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB ~hows you coping on your 2 ww


----------



## NCKB

hiya ladyhex how are u hun?  oh not coping too good    - a/f pains are gettin worse & have sore nipples so not holding out much hope


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB dont give up yet


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Imk how are you??
Shaz thinking about you hopefully you will be ok you are in safe hands....
Kylie good luck for e/c..

Well i had my final scan yesterday and all is ok for e/c on tuesday looks like 6 follicles on one side and 4 on the other.... Took trigger last night so no more drug now...

Fifi how are you?? 

Nckb how are you now?

Hi to everyone else??

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

missy all the best for E/C tomorrow ...drug free


----------



## lmk

missy on a fab number of follies, all the best for ec   what time are you up?

i'm good thanks for asking. felt sicky this morn couldnt face breakie so went back to bed for a few hours and slept!  

shaz thinking of you


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Hope Shazz is getting better.

NCKB, how are you today hun?

AFM, went for E/C at 7.45 this morning (it wasn't too bad) and they got 6 eggs. We'll know by 11 tomorrow how many have fertilised.  

No pain so far, using a hot water bottle on my tummy and about to have a snooze.

Kylie

xo


----------



## lmk

well done kylie   for some jiggy jiggy tonight, take it easy and rest up.  let us know tomorrow how they get on


----------



## Ladyhex

Kylie way to go mrs     same as lmk        they get really jiggy jiggy


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks ladyhex, imk up at 9am in the morning... Kylie congrats on 6 eggies, fingers crossed for tomorrows news.....

Missy xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
finally back online.

Lots of   to shaz - how you doin'?

Lots of luck Kylie and missy.

NCKB - just hold in there - lots of  for you.

Love to every one else.
Apps


----------



## NCKB

evening girls - how are we today... 
oh apps, kylie, missy, ladyhex im tryin my best to stay     but its very very hard... ive been searchin every thread on the 2ww to see if anyone else has bad cramps....... aaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhh im goin       

kylie congrats on the amount of eggies hun - lets hope they are gettin jiggy as we speak      

baby dust to all


----------



## lmk

missy all the best for ec in the morn hun    

kylie for fertilisation


----------



## shaz2

Emak, thanks honey for keeping everyone posted for me, ur a wee star...      


Thanks girls, im now home thank god i have to go back up wed for wee checkup, so fingers crossed,   

Missy good luck in morning mrs, ill be thinking away bout ye,       

Lmk and loopybud how use doing chicks?? lmk thanks for keeping in touch with me xxxx


Kylie congrats on yer wee eggies, hope there getting jiggy tonight and   ing away for yer call in morning..

sorry for lack of personals, havent got caught up with everyone yet...xxx


----------



## lmk

shaz i'm just happy that you are fine.  catch up later away for my daily fix of csi!!!!

sweet dreams and huge hugs to al xxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

welcome back Shaz - glad ur feeling better hun     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

night imk - sweetdreams hun


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls

Shaz glad to hear you are out again, take care....

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

hi missy - how are you hun .. u in for e/c tom morning??


----------



## lmk

morning ladies!!!  i have serious internet connections and they wont let me deal with it only dh  , so i'm working off router with cable sittin in the hall way!! they got the brunt of my bad mood, which i ended up being a little psycho must be the hormones or more so the lack of not being able to use lap top!!!  anyways less about my lack of technology.....

shaz how are you feeling today? resting i hope! xx
missy hope ec went well and stress free  
kylie how did your eggies do?  
nckb hows the form today? you got glitter to work well done!

will catch up later as my **** is sore sitting on the stairs!!!


----------



## NCKB

morning girls - how are we all today   

missy how was today?? 

Kylie did the  get jiggy last night

lmk calm down      and get off that stairway... 

yep proud of myself finally found out how to do the glitter graphics... 
im ok today - pains have eased a little       just cannot wait now to test and draw a line under the whole thing....


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi girls,

NCKB, hang on in there, don't give up, you're still six days away from your OTD.  What's for you won't go past you.

Shazz, so pleased you're back with us, take care of yourself and good luck for the check-up tomorrow.

AFM, 3 of my 6 eggs fertilised and we've been given a time for E/T on Thursday. Delighted with the result. Not feeling too sore today, just a little tender as if I'd pulled a small muscle in my groin on the left side.  

Good luck to everyone

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

heya kylie - congrats on the 3 eggies fertilising hun thats brill - best of luck now for thurs       lots of PMA comin ur way 

oh im tryin to hang in there - tryin to stay positive  - have weird twinge in left side today


----------



## Babypowder

NCKB thats just the wee one snuggling in-twinges are good........... it probably had the sky-man in setting up the baby channel for the next 8.5mnths!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Imk hope you get your connect fixed soon, and get back to your addiction soon lol....
Nckb don't panic yet still early days...
Shaz how are you coping??
Kylie congrats on your 3 eggs fertilising...

I got 8 eggies at e/c and it wasn't too bad the pain relief was fantastic would have liked more!!! Dr McDreamy did egg collection finally met him.... emmmm lovely!! Fingers crossed now for tomorrow crapping myself that they will fertilise now dreading having to make that phone call.... Only 2 outta 12 fertilised last time so here's hoping...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey missy congrats honey, i kept on checking there de see if any word from u, brill result but SERIOUSLY pain relief WAS GOOD!!!...lol


----------



## NCKB

thanks BP u've given me a little bit of hope that it may be the little one snuggling in - u gave me a giggle with the baby chanel    

well done with e/c missy - lets hope the     get jiggy tonight    

lmk - miss u on here today - hurry up and get that internet fixed


----------



## MISSY97

Hey shaz how are you today?? Yeah i didn't really feel that much which i was surprised at... I loved the way the pain relief was so relaxing i was nearly sleeping but the nurse kept talking to me and waking me again... 

We nearly missed the appointment this morning had alarm set for 5.15, dh turned his off and i didn't hear mine and it only rings once... My mil was to look after lauren and we should have been up with her at 6, she phoned at near 7 to see what was keeping us, couldn't believe it what a panic to get out, mad about hour and threequarters to get to belfast in rush hour traffic, made it to the rfc with 2 mins to spare... Hope there was no police on the roads were just breaking the speed limit by a small bit not!!!! Talk about a close one!!

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

aww missy ur soo lucky, thank god yer mil phoned an woke use, ya eejits.     they must gave u something they didnt give me cause sleep was last thing i could do...lol...im about to pm u..xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Congratulations Missy, good woman, 8 is a terrific number. And what a story about sleeping in and almost missing your appt time, at least it shows you're not too anxious about it all which is good. And good luck for tomorrow, let us know how many fertilise, sending you lots of good luck vibes.

Kylie


----------



## MISSY97

Hi everyone, 

Hey girls just phoned rfc, outta the 8 eggs 7 where suitable for injecting and the 7 actually fertilised.. Really can't believe it, e/t is on friday morning at 10.30 and we are having 2 embies put back.... 

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

Hey missy,

Let me be the first to congratulate you!!!!!! I've been so frightened of this whole IVF experinece I couldn't even reply as I don't know what to expect. so sorry for freaking out girls it's just my way of dealing with the stress   I phoned the RFC today and 5 out of my 10 eggs fertilised so I'm so happy as well and my ET is fri at 11am. Best of luck missy for friday  
Is the ET an easier procedure the nurses told me it is? I also found the pain relief great for the EC and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought-I had Dr Dreamy as well what a babe!!  Trying to take all this one step at a time but it messes with your head doesn't it? Do we have achoice to have 1 or 2 embies put back? Suppose it depends on the quality you have a good selection anyway so shouldn't be a problem. Sorry for all teh q's as this is all new to me!!

Take care

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi fifi 

Well done on getting and 10 eggs and 5 fertilising, i know what you mean about a stress time, i was worried sick this morning, tears streaming when i heard they'd fertilised.. The whole ivf is a frightening experience you don't know what to expect every cycle is different and is unpredictable and everyone deals with it differently..What time was your e/c on tuesday??.. E/t is just like a smear test i didn't really feel toomuch the last time, i try to relax and think about other things to take my mind off it.. Dr Dreamy is lovely emmm, so friendly... 

How many embies you get put back depends on the quality of the embie and if it is your first tx as far as i am aware , if you have grade a embie and it is your fist go you may only have one put back.  I wasn't sure if i would have one or two the consultant at my review said to me they may only put one back saying i got pregnant the first time around, but they said this morning as it was my second tx i will be having 2 which i wanted anyways...

Ask if you have anymore questions i'm sure someone will try to help, good luck for friday....


Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

well done missy and fifi, brilliant results for use both, the best of luck for friday, missy wat grades did u get? u still get 2 put in now even if grade a as long as you have had a previous tx so its good for some people, think most of us prefer getting the 2 in...cause we all greedy......lol...xxx


----------



## lmk

well done missy and fifi fab results!!!!!!!

kylie all the best et     

nckb hows you? still knicker watching?!!!!

shaz thanks for keeping me posted by txt!!

i am so happy dh got the laptop workin again, i really was doing cold turkey!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Shaz wasn't told grades.  Prof McClure told me that they would probably only put one back as i had previous success, but i wasn't keen i wanted 2..

I imk have you got a date for your date yet??

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

no date yet for scan.  how are you all excited for et?


----------



## MISSY97

yeah all excited but dreading the 2ww..... yet another early start in morning better not sleep in again, have accupuncture at 8.45...

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

i laughed at you sleepin in, i couldnt sleep the night before incase i slept in, its just like xmas eve!!!!


----------



## shaz2

missy where u getting accupuncture? im sure ur really excited now, ohh wee lauren will be a big sister...xxx


----------



## fifi31

Hey girlies,

Misyy I had EC at round 11 am as they were so busy. I bled a bit during EC and a wee bit today with some lowere abdominal cramps but hoping theyll fade by tomorrow? I think me and you should be very proud of our wee embies so far!!! 

Thanks Shaz and IMK for your kind words I appreciate it and hoop you are keeping well.

Hi to everyone

Fifi x


----------



## shaz2

well said fifi...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Shaz acupunture is with Sharon Campbell in belfast, did go to Claire Desmond during stims she is very good really impressed, would go back she is very thorough, but Sharon Campbell is nearer rfc and is easier on e/t... It would be nice imagine lauren a big sis...

Fifi i was first in at 9.00 thought you may have been in after good job didn't shut through curtain lol.... I have a pain in my right side sore especially to stand and lift lauren, bit like a bad stitch... I did have this the last time as well... I agree with what you said about the kind words likes girls...

Imk i'm a real numtie... Of all days to sleep in i didn't think i would sleep worrying but there you go, lauren was up at 2.00 for an hour, teething now... We were just so exhaust then i think...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

yeah missy i was also with clare but stopped now due to the ohss an stuff, i also had my 1st one with sharon. Few days an u will be PUPO.......my god it has flew in for us the last few weeks hasnt it?..u sorted for de marra evening...xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Just a wee note to say hello and wish everyone all the best.

Missy and Fifi, fantastic results, you girls are going great guns!!  Soon Lauren will be somebody's big sister, unless her Mum sleeps in again of course - only joking!!!  

As for E/C on Monday, I felt no pain whatsoever at the time but when the painkillers wore off on Tuesday, I feel a bit sore on my left side - a bit like pulling a small muscle, not really a pain but a general tenderness and a dull ache - nothing that 2 Cocodamol doesn't remedy. I hope that's reassuring especially coming from a hypochondriac like me!!    

AFM, I got a 'cleavage call' from the clinic this morning to say that 2 of our 3 embryos have divided and are at the 4-cell stage while the third has not divided but still might. So far, there is a small amount of fragmentation in the two 4-cell embryos, making both of them grade 1-2.  (I suggested grade 2 but she said no, they were grade 1-2, which is very encouraging.) She was very positive and encouraging and made me feel like I was top of the class - that my embryos were some sort of child prodigies to have reached the 4-cell stage already but I'm sure she says that to everyone to make them feel positive. With two front-runners, it won't be hard to decide which two to put back in tomorrow. I guess they'll allow the third one to perish as it's unlikely to make the grade for freezing.  I'm not especially religious or anything but I do think it's a shame to let one perish and can't help thinking they should put the third one in too, to give it a chance and then it can die naturally, without me making the decision to let it die. Tomorrow I'll be begging Prof McClure to put all three back in but I know he won't because he's dead against 3 embryos due to the risk of multiple pregnancies.  Any thoughts on this?

Anyway, I'm at Origin at 2.15 tomorrow so if anyone else is there, just hum a Kylie Minogue song ('I should be so lucky, lucky, lucky lucky' seems appropriate) and I'll shout back IT'S ME, I'M HERE!!!!

Kylie


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

Hope every1 is good and enjoying the lovely weather.  This is the 1st time ive posted on the cycling thread, ive now received my dates for tx, embryo collection and transfer!!

Im starting nxt week, any1 else starting around the same time?

xxx


----------



## NCKB

Hi Louise - just thought id pop in and say   and welcome to the thread... 
im currently on the dreaded 2ww 
The girls on here are lovely bunch and are a great support during tx
Best of luck hun - sending you lots of               

Nicola xxx


----------



## louise09

hey nicola 

Yea ive been on before chatting but dont get on as much now.  Its the 1st time ive bin able to post on the cycling thread though cause I now know when im starting!  Congrats on getting this far, lots of     that it works for you!  R u working through ur 2ww or have u booked it off?

xxx


----------



## NCKB

hi lousie - oh i have myself goin around the bend     but only 5 days left  thank god   
ive been off now the past two weeks so ive been able to relax (well some days   ) OTD is next mon and im back in work on tues and im dreading it.. 
have u time off during tx?? 
When do you start??


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Shaz time has really flown in can't believe how quickly thought it would drag... Yeah sorted still with lauren...

Kylie hehe!!! 

Louise09 good luck with tx..

Nckb are you tempted to test early....

Missyxx


----------



## shaz2

happy days looking forward to seeing her, chat de u de marra then, heading de bed here shattered

xxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Short message to say we had E/T this afternoon.
Two Grade 2 embryos put back in, one 6-cell and one 8-cell.
Had acupuncture before and after, then a little snooze.
Feeling fine now.

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

KYLIE CONGRATS ON BEING 

Missy - defo tempted to test early - just seen on the 2ww thread that some are testing early so im even more tempted now   - think i just want the 2ww to be over and get my life back to normal - fed up not knowing - plus the cramps were so BAD today - so not holding out much hope

lmk - check out my glitter graphics    - how are you doin hun - hows the twinnes  
Shaz how are you xx


----------



## lmk

CONGRATS KYLIE AND DH ON BEING


----------



## lmk

check you out nckb glitter perfect!!!  step away from the peesticks, i'm watching you    

missy and fifi all the best for et    

shaz all the best for the morn hope all is well


----------



## NCKB

oh i was SOOOO tempted to buy some in boots this evening... if i had of been alone i think i would have but DP is like the   prob even worse   but think ill test the weekend - but think i already know the ans    
but yep indeed im proud of my glitter graphics   
how are you keeping  

missy & fifi - hurry up and join me on the 2ww quite lonely here     

shaz how are u - feeling better i hope...


----------



## fifi31

Hi everyone,

Congrats Kylie on being PUPO!!!  

IMK thanks again for the well wishes   NCKB you have done so well so far and just think me and Missy will be in your shoes tomorrow hopefully and you'll be able to get back to your normal lifestyle again really soon!! I really hope you're preggers chick! 

Good luck tomorrow Missy you never know I might bump into ye!!

Thanks girls

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

fifi - i will gladly hand over my shoes to you an missy tomorrow   - am goin off my nut BUT ive only 3 days left (cant actually believe ive nearly come to the end of this tx ) dont think ill get my BFP this time round but ill defo hop straight back on the rollacoster asap - i wont give up...........

best of luck for tomorrow hun - hope it all goes well xxxx


----------



## fifi31

Hey NCKB,

Poor you sounds like its been a  long two weeks for ya!! 
Fair play to you for being a stong and determined woman- it's only a matter of time before your wish comes through and at least you're still a spring chicken  ( hey if you don't laugh you'll crack up!!!)
Thanks again

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

hey fifi 

yeh its defo been a long two weeks but its nearly over so looking forward to gettin back to normal....
yeh im still a spring chicken ha ha mind u i dont feel that way after all this  

so are any of u girls PUPO yet 

how is everyone - its very quiet on here today


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there girls

Shaz hope you got on well today.....
Fifi how did you get on, did i see you today... 
Nckb keep thinking positive it's not over yet....

Back home again.. Had 2 embies transferred, they were 2 grade a 8 cells, so well pleased and also have 4 excellent frosties..... So let the 2 ww begin...

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

woooooooo hooooooo missy brilliant result, welcome to 2ww and loads of head frying...lol..xx

hollyyyyyyyyyy again more brilliant results, well done mother hen....xx 

girls quick question which has probably be answered a million times, how long does it take for trigger injection to be out of system??   

xxx


----------



## NCKB

MISSY -  on being  

welcome to the wonderful 2ww   

SHAZ - have u tested


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha NCKB NO im just wondering   what bout you have you??..xx


----------



## NCKB

yeh right Shaz i believe you     one of the other girls on the 2ww thread asked that EXACT question earlier (she tested and got a positive) 

no i havnt tested - VEEERRYYYY tempted to i have to say - ive no peesticks in the house and am on two minds where to drive up the village and buy some...........................................


----------



## shaz2

naw i havent sure my otd isnt till next thursday...whens yours??..xx


----------



## NCKB

21st - which is monday     dont think ill be able to wait till then so might test tom.... 
im havin a surprise 50th bday party for my mam and dad tomorrow night so dont know if i should test before hand incase its a neg and it ruins the night for me...


----------



## shaz2

naw dont do it then, dont ruin it for yerself...xx


----------



## NCKB

might take ur advise on that Shaz and hang on for ano few days    
how are u feeling any symptoms xx


----------



## shaz2

not sure really, not feeling the georgie best the day and few wee pains


----------



## lmk

missy congrats on being  i bet you are so delighted!! and frosites too you lucky girl!!! did you waken ok??


----------



## lmk

shaz and nckb i'm watching you two like a hawk            behave yourselves girls!!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

im the same Shaz not feeling too good the past few days... 
hey lmk - how are you....OH i know everytime i think of testing a little switch goes off in my head sayin NO LMK will not allow me   
its a head f8ck as u say ha ha xxx


----------



## shaz2

lol do u no lisa how long it takes for hcg to be out of system?..xx


----------



## lmk

12 days i think will have a nosey for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

just read on one of the other posts that it can take 14 days


----------



## lmk

shaz cant find it cant access the ivf procedure board i think its on there.  try and hold out hun to thurs


----------



## holly01

shaz


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha ha


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls...

Imk, managed to get up and away early enough today, thank goodness no speeding today...

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

hey girls - just wondering if anyone can help - ive just realised i took my last crinone this morning (i take two each day) ive none left now - is this right  im testing monday (  ) so that will be 2 or 3 days without it??


----------



## fifi31

Hey ladies,

Congrats Missy that's fab news!! You must be thrilled- were you wearing an orange jumper in the waiting room, had a sneaky laugh as I was wearing an orange top as well ( suggested by acupuncturist round time of ET). We went in round 11.20am??

Hi to all the rest IMK, Shaz and NCKB-hope you are holding out and keeping well. Enjoy the 50th Bday party NCKB, personally I would wait till after party to check just in case even though it would be so tempting. By the way excuse my clumsy fingers with all the typo errors!  

Just after waking up after a long snooze there. Anyway, had ET today (DIDN'T ENJOY ONE BIT!!) and had 2 embryos put back in again. The other 3 not suitable for frosting and am a bit gutted bout that. 
The 2 embryos put in are 2 grade b eggs one 6 cell and the other 8 cell. Please stay with me embies   I have no idea if that's good or not?? Advice please?? It's quite surreal to be at thsi stage and am so thankful for being able to get to this stage. So stocked up on mags, books and chick flicks to tyr and fill some time for the 2ww! 
Girls any advice on what we're allowed to do for first 3 days -or is it bed for me?? Have any of you cut out any foods or caffine? Are you still taking any pregnacare vits?

Thanks

Fifi x


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Missy, congratulations on being PUPO, and two Grade A embryos, both 8 cell, I'm so jealous!!!!  Lauren is bound to be a big sister by next June, also glad you didn't sleep in! Well done, you're a star!!

NCKB, I think you could be in for a little surprise on Monday, try not to spoil it by testing early, just relax and enjoy the party, gosh you girls are all so young, you make me feel very elderly - my parents are 73 and 74, but with parents aged only 50 you must only be a youngster with a great chance of IVF success - it's discouraging to think my chances are only around 15% (tops) at age 41...

Fifi, congratulations on being PUPO, I agree that E/T was a little unpleasant - I was all 'dreamy and drowsy' for E/C on Monday but wide awake for E/T y'day and I felt exposed, vulnerable and tense with the searchlights shining up my you-know-where and my big white hairy **** exposed for all to see.  (My bottom is bigger than Kylie's Minogue's little peachy bum.) Our embies are exactly the same as yours, two of them, both Grade B, one 6-cell and one 8-cell.  Here's hoping.

Kylie


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there

Fifi, great news on embies, they are good quality my last tx was 2 grade bs, one 4 and the other 5 cell at day 2 transfer, so thats good.... I was the one with the purple hoodie, where were you sitting there was a girl with an orange jumper opposite me... 

Thanks Kylie, good result for your transfer too.. "E/T y'day and I felt exposed, vulnerable and tense with the searchlights shining up my you-know-where and my big white hairy  exposed for all to see."-lol, there is no dignity involved is there 

Missy xx


----------



## louise09

hi all 

nckb, thats good u have the 2ww off work.  I dont know what 2 do about that yet    I have a few days after embryo transfer booked off but thats it.  Only 3 days left for u, good luck!  

Thanks missy, thats great news bout ur embies, good luck!

Hi 2 every1 else!   that all works out for every1

xxx


----------



## NCKB

thanks kylie - that was nice of you to say i might be in for a surprise - have to say i feel ill tonight - and my cheeks are soooo rosy red and im very very warm.. weird or what? 
ah wud u stop i may be young(er) but doesnt mean i have any more of a chance of it being a sucess = the doc said to me if someone under the age of 29 needs ivf then there is something seriously wrong.. i the youngest in our clinic im only 26  (27 in december)  - sucess rate are much lower for girls under the age of 29 so someone older then me has more of a chance...... yeh my mam and dad are both 50 this month - they will both be shocked tom with the party.. oh nicola stop rambling ha ha...

I have to say i was grand with e/t mohammod was very gentle     and DP was there to  hold my hand, litrally took ten mins but didnt get a chance to get my waxing done so i had a hairy   for all to see - but im sure they see worse ha ha ha (thats what i tell myself aswell) .... 

FIFI congrats on being PUPO hun - welcome to the 2WW.... im nearly done would rather 2 weeks in prison ha ha.... just take it easy (not that i did to be honest) 

anyone watchin the derren browne thingy tonight where he is hypnotysing people in their homes and stoping people from being able to get up off the chair- well DP is stuck to the chair i cant stop laughin    

hey missy how are you xx
hiya louise - oh i dont know if bein off is a good thing as i felt it dragged in = but have to say now that i actually think back i cant beleive im nearly there only two days left..... 

OH at last i have a few 2WW buddies.....................


----------



## fifi31

Hey girlies,

Ah Missy you were there when we arrived!!   This is so weird I was wearing an orange top with black jacket and trousers! You and your DH were having the craic? Think I remember you- God would have spoken if I'd have known!! Thanks so much for telling me bout your last treatment it's given me good hope happy days!! Any advice for the 2ww? 

Hey Kylie snap    me and you with the same number and grade of embies!!!   We'll be joining you on the 2ww .

Hey NCKB OMG only 2 days left !!!

Fifi x

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

I know fifi - 2 days left cant believe it im freaking out        - gone test tomorrow i think... cant wait any longer... need to be put out my misery    

It must be great for you all to be goin to the one clinic - if that were me id wear a little badge sayin hi im nicola aka nckb


----------



## fifi31

NCKB,

Can't blame you if you test tomorrow you've held out really well. Be sure to let us know ASAP  

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there all

Nckb good luck if you test tomorrow...

Fifi were you sitting opposite me nearly, i was watching everyone thinking is that fifi!!! It's so hard to strike up a conversation in there there was so many in there we were early so we were in from 10.00 and there were so many people coming and going at different stages... We would nearly need a badge so we would know who's who... Not much advise i can give you for the 2ww, but rest up not that i have been given much of a chance so far... Have a bit of time today lauren is away to her grannies.... Are you off during your 2ww... Are you taking pineapple juice and brasil nuts... 

How is everyone else today?? Shaz any testing yet

Missy xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Morning everyone,

NCKB, hang on in there, these could be early pregnancy symptoms, or the after-effects of IVF or just the stress of the 2ww - but you've had no period so there's every chance you could be pg. 

I've been in bed most of the time since E/T on Thursday afternoon, sleeping loads and browsing on the internet in between times.  By 3pm today, it will have been 48 hours so I'm guessing I can start moving about more then - what have other people done after E/T - lay on the sofa, gone to bed or continue on as normal?  I'm normally a very busy person so it's strange for me to be lying in bed doing nothing, my DH usually gets spoilt (I do all the cooking etc) so this time it's him looking after me.  He excelled himself last night with a lovely dinner.  He's also been juicing pineapples for me - we have a juicer so are using fresh fruit. Must take some Brazil nuts too. I'm thinking the cyclogest might be constipating - any thoughts?

Kylie


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

Missy yeah we were practically sitting oppposite each other   You're some craic havin an idea it was me- I thought you would have been taken long before I even went into the waiting room! 
Glad to hear wee Lauren is away to her grannies-make the most of it chick and lie up and relax.  

I'm still in my PJ's and plan to remain in them till end of weekend if I'm not in bed, I'm lying on sofa or on the net.

Hey Kylie, well done for resting up so well. Hope I'm as good as you in next few days. Get you juicing your own pineapples   Mine is the tesco brand stuff .

NCKB any test result yet?? Hope you are well  

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

well girls i done the test and got


----------



## lmk

nckb i just new it congrats to you and dp well done what a fab birthday present for your mum!!!!


----------



## lmk

fifi  on being PUPO take it easy and enjoy being spoilled!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apparition

Hi 
just on girls

  NCKB - knew you wouldn't hold out. So glad you got a  .

Is everyone else going to follow suit or wait. I would be so petrified of a bfn - I would let the dream last for as long as possible. this will be me next month and I'm scared already.
Don't be too harsh on them lmk - Mrs 3 days early!
You are all so brave!!

Congrats Fifi & missy on PUPO.

Kylie take the opportunity to relax as long as you can - just think - Mummies don't get much of a break!

Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Hey

Nckb wow you tested after all, congratulations on your    .....

Fifi we seemed to have been waiting forever, Dr Williamson must have had a clinic first as she was calling quite a few others in that seemed to be waiting to get on the waiting list i think they had those blue and white royal folders with them....... 

Missyxx


----------



## NCKB

lmk - thanks so much for all your support over the past few wks    
we are both so happy - early days we know but as ive just said we have never ever seen a positive pee stick so im goin to cherish it..
felt ill last night and was so flush in the face and dp was slaggin sayin it was morning sickness but in the evening..

cant believe........... 

thanks to all the girls on here for all the kind words of wisdom all tru the past few weeks 

heres to BFP for everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Congratulations NCKB, I just knew you'd be pregnant, hurray, well done, wonderful news, clever girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy these next few months!!!!

Kylie


----------



## lmk

i know apps, i started a bad habit of early testing but i dont recommend it!!!

girls i got my scan date today not until the 7th Oct, by then i'll be 8wks wtf? another week wait isnt good for my head!!! 2.5 weeks to go i need knocked out 

    to all lmk xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all

Haven't been on in ages - trying to get things tidiied up before I start finishing up at the end of next week. Dh has been making sure i do more lying down and relaxing -and that means no computer!
Got a really great haircut and a bikini wax  - got to look smart for the docs but boy that hurt.

Had 4 injections so far and was so surprised they didn't hurt - am I doing it right - DH joked that my spare tyre was proving useful for something .Cheeky man - he looks like he has a buss tyre under his shirt.


Hey girls you are all doing a lot of guessing about who is who in the RFC waiting room - what about a wee badge for those who want to wear them - like a wee pink butterfly. I was also thinking about leaflets telling others about the site - is there a downloadable one available or could I make one? Does someone need to OK it first?


Loads od love to all and I'll check in again later after shopping with Mum.

Apps


----------



## fifi31

OMG NCKB CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       I'm so chuffed for you xx

Missy I seen Dr Williamson as well and yeah you're right there was a few blue folders about so must have delayed the whole thing. 

Hey apps and IMK thanks for your kind words   Hope you are bothe keeping well.

Fifi x


----------



## Hopeful NI

NCKB - [size=20pt]*Congratulations* - I am sooo happy for you and DP.


----------



## shaz2

NCKB CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR DH....FANTASTIC NEWS...XXX                                  




MEGA CONGRATS ALSO TO MISSY AND  FIFI ON BEING PUPO.............ROLL ON THE 2WW....XXXXXXX


----------



## shaz2

well girls i finally did it and got bfppppppppppp......................


----------



## MISSY97

WOW, Congratulations mrs, fingers crossed now........ How many days early?

This thread really has had a turn around in the last few weeks, i think this is the third now in a row, hopefully this continues now...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

thanks missy i no im terrible testing sooo early but just couldnt hold out...xx


----------



## MISSY97

tut tut, well done take care now, you really really do deserve it... 

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

OMG Shaz CONGRATULATIONS      

This is great we're on a roll-long may it last. Enjoy this time chick  

Fifi x


----------



## sparklyme

Shaz big congrats on your 

Wooooooooohoooooooooooo bet ur on


----------



## lmk

shaz oh my god congrats you naughty naughty naughty girl!!! soooooooooo happy for you!!!!



lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

SHAZ - YIPEE CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             

Roll on all more BFP's


----------



## Ladyhex

so much happening on here at the mo !!! 

congrats to Shaz and NCKB (bad girls for testing early ) lol 

Lmk hows you keeping ?


----------



## yellazippy

SHAZ & NCKB  CONRATS


----------



## lmk

nckb how was your mums birthday party? did you tell them? has the news of a  sunk in yet?  i bet you and dp are over the moon!!! 

shaz what about you has your  sunk in yet? you were very very brave testing that early but all worth it.  is dh all excited, you rest girl and take it easy!!


----------



## lmk

well how are you kylie, missy and fifi copin on the 2ww?  i hope you are resting and taking it easy


----------



## Ladyhex

Has anybody heard anythign from charley ?


----------



## lmk

not a thing left a few messages on the the ni girls thread


----------



## Ladyhex

i hope she is keeping ok !!


----------



## lmk

me too


----------



## fifi31

Hey IMK,

Yeah trying to rest up- haven't got out of my PJ's since ET on friday!  
I'm enjoying my DH rallying round me- he's so good. 
So far thank God I'm pretty chilled out so long may it last  
Hope you are well chick  

Fifi x


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk im bit nervous now as too was i too early!!!! my nerves are wrecked!!!

anyone else ever test that early


----------



## lmk

shaz a positive is a positive so enjoy being pregnant!!!! the worst wait is the scan, i've developed a peestick ocd!  dh allowed me to do one last week and one this wed after that i'm allowed no more    relax and take it easy hun  

fifi love your style stay in the pjs its the law    i love mine too.  enjoy the pampering i'm still gettin spoilled and milkin every second of it!!!


----------



## NCKB

evening girls  

had a brill time lastnight at the party my mam and dad were sooooo shocked    but so happy - we all had a brill time - even better time with the news of our BFP!!! (still cant believe it   with all the excitment i forgot to collect their bday cake luckily the company delivered it to me when they seen i didnt turn up ha 

oh i even tested again today to make sure it is still there as i was worried i still had the hcg shot in me but counting back i had that 21 days ago so its defo not the case sure its not   ...  
i didnt even tell dp that i was testing yest morning i went to the shop for "bread" and came back with 3 tests and went the loo and then when i got the BFP i screamed ... he hadnt a clue    

shaz - congrats hun im SOOOO happy for you   - 
well at last we have some good news on here long may it last


----------



## lmk

nckb    at you forgetting your mums cake!!!  silly billy!!!  i bet you have the biggest grin on your face since testing!!!  are you back to work tomorrow?  once again to you both enjoy it!!!!


----------



## NCKB

i know arent it absolute rubber head ha ha we were too busy cryin to think of anything else ha ha 
we are both so happy = we cant actually believe it still on cloud   
i never rang the hosp to tell them must ring in the morn.. done ano test today to make sure... the hcg HAS defo gone from my system hasnt it


----------



## lmk

of course it has hun. ring them in the morn more than likely you'll have a scan date before me lol!!  are you going back to work tomorrow??


----------



## NCKB

oh good coz i feel like im faking it or something.. think its coz i was sooo used to BFN all these yrs that i feel its not real   
no im goin back til tues ( i think   ) but the thoughts is killing me - our clinic scans after 3 weeks so ill know  tomorrow 
thats another lng wait     
how are u feeling .... how many weeks are u now ?? how do i work out how far along i am do i go by date of e/c or last period


----------



## lmk

this is the ff link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate they go by ec try it out let me know how far on you are xxxx


----------



## NCKB

it says 4 wks 4 days
LMP = 19th august (but my last one was actually 2nd sept     ) 
due date 26th may 

im supposed to be doing bridesmaid for my brother on the 5th june but wont be able to do it if everything goes ok


----------



## lmk

he'll understand honey, i'm a week ahead of you!!! enjoy being preggers!!!

i'm away to bed absolultely wrecked xxxxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone

Shaz congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonderful news, fantastic, you must be on Cloud 9, I'm delighted for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NCKB, so pleased for you too honey, what a lovely surprise for your Mum and Dad's birthday party.

Great to hear so much good news on here.

lmk, sorry you have to wait so long for your scan - btw, Prof McClure told us that if we did get pg naturally, to contact him and he would do an early scan for us at 6 or 7 weeks - is he treeating you and, if so, is there any way you can ask him for a scan I wonder?

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

night night lmk   
wow please    god we will have little   around the same time    
hey kylie - how are u hun - hows the 2ww goin - how many days now into it are you 
yeh they were sooo chuffed they cant believe it ... they already have 3 grandchildren but im their 1st daughter to have a baby ,,,

OMG i keep having these little moments where i realised that im actually puttin me & pregnant or baby all in the one sentance ha ha


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies,

hows everyone doing this evening? any scandal? Lmk whens your scan for? 
Nckb im sure it was the best present ever telling ur parents last nite, im well pleased for use honey,
..xxxx  and as for trigger injection i hope its well out of your system as its only 15 days from mine...lol..xx


----------



## NCKB

hey shaz - 
how are u... IM sue the shot is out of ur system... maby wait a few days and test again but i think its time enough......
im the very same im just worried someone is goin to jump out and say HA HA GOTCHA UR NOT PREG   ... i had the shot 21 days ago so im hopin its out of my system...


----------



## shaz2

Nckb i wouldnt worry as it would be definately out of your system by 21 days, just hope im the same especially after getting carried away yesterday and telling...lol...xxx


----------



## NCKB

omg ive just read bak tru my last post my spelling is all over the place    my brain is mush...... 

no im sure shaz it wud be out of ur system so no need to panick.    tom is otd will i t est again as ive done one this morning and 2 yesterday ?  wens ur test day?


----------



## shaz2

test day for me isnt till thursday!! so bit far off yet, nerves totally wrecked and im prayed out,, i think im more scared than anything...xx


----------



## NCKB

o i know - i actually am goin to church tom to thank whoever up der helped me... its defo a miracle    
what test did u use.. have u tested today?? u tested 6 days early was it


----------



## shaz2

i tested friday saturday and today...lol... i used some wee cheap ones and first response,. Do u have any af pains? ive wee bit in my side


----------



## NCKB

i did two yest morn at the same time with 1st urine sample of day-first response and clear blue digital then ano clear blue again today and that was the 2nd wee of the day .. 
oh ive had BAD af cramps all week and really honeslty thought that af was just about to arrive - all wk when i have been in bed i felt like a pullin sensation in my left side and twinges - then friday i felt ill all day on and off then friday night my cheeks were rosy red and i was soooo warm and kept running to loo thinkin i was goin to be sick.. have few twinges today but a/f crmps have eased a little...
my tummy is quite bloated aswell - which is very strange...


----------



## shaz2

god that just sounds like me, ive been the same from yesterday, so hope thats a bit reasurring, well mrs must go for a shower b4 bed as im shattered. take care and chat soon....nite nite everyone....xxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

well then shaz its defo a BFP so stop worrying........... 
night night xxxxxxxx off to bed myself soooo tired xxxxxxxxxxx

   to all


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi NCKB,

I'm sure your parents were thrilled esp as you'd be their first daughter to have a baby - it's different with daughters than sons. Don't worry about being bridesmaid to your brother on 5 June, his fiancee can ask someone else and you just concentrate on having the baby in time to get to the wedding with your new bundle of joy.  Mind you, if you're overdue you might be at the wedding with your big bump!!  And sod's law the baby will arrive at the wrong time and you might miss the wedding altogther, the Best Man can stand up and announce its arrival during the speeches!!!!  But fingers crossed the baby comes on time so you can attend the wedding with your beautiful bundle of joy.      

I'm an only daughter so, no matter how long it takes me, I'll always be their first daughter to have a baby, lol!!!  It would also be their first grandchild so extra special - I have two brothers but only one is married and he and his wife aren't in a big hurry to start a family just yet.  Bear in mind that my parents are 73 and 74, and Mum has cancer (though it's reasonably well managed so she should be around for a while yet, please God) and you'll see why I would love to bring them some good news while they still have time to enjoy their grandchild.  I haven't told them about the IVF, I haven't told anyone except my unmarried brother and a cousin who's had IVF.  OTD is on Thurs week 1 Oct so I'm only 4 days into my 2ww.  Loads of time to go mad but so far I'm staying reasonably calm!!!

Kylie


----------



## Babypowder

NCKB........... CONGRATS TO YOU AND DP, FAB NEWS!

Missy and Kylie


----------



## MISSY97

Girls when did yous use the lovely gel, i use it just when i go to bed.... Just was interested read some places you are better in morning!!

Missyxx


----------



## fifi31

Hey Missy,

How are you keeping? Are you still resting up? I'm tempted to drive to my mums today just to get out of the house- so you think it's too early? I'm having quite a few cramps but sleeping really well and trying to chill out so far.

I use the cream at night simply becasue the nurses In RVH told me but it's a good question. Hope you are well. 

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there fifi, i am hanging in here, still relaxing and taking it easy, lauren away to dh's mother for a while so just chilling about in house, haven't been out of the house since e/t... A first for me... Still in pj's today... I am still sore from e/c and have the odd cramp too... I am going to stay in mum's for the next few days dh is working nights so my sis is coming up from belfast to stay and help look after lauren so i can take it a bit easier... 

I think the last time i went to my mil on the second day after transfer so i think it is up to you if you want to get out, might be good to keep you sane and stops you from analysing things at home.. Glad you are doing good take it easy....

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

Hey Missy,

Thanks for the advice. Sounds like you're chilling out- fair play to you!!    I've been reading on this site that these pains are common enough during 2ww. I might take a wee spin over to my mums as she has both my nieces today and I'm craving them again!!

Take care

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Enjoy!!

Missy x


----------



## apparition

Hi all
you bunch chear me up. Fantastic to have so many  . Hopefully the babydust gathers momentum and spreads over us all.

Having a little downer today.  had 1st ovary scan today and not looking great. Doc said there was a cyst and some action on one side and not much on the other. Looks like a poor E/C is ahead. Can I do anything to improve things by Friday??

Gutted and trying to stay positive. Anyone getting EC next week? Realy need a cycle buddy at this stage! Any one at RFC this morning at 8am?

Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Apparition sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted this morning, stay positive, it is still early enough for thing to change.. Try a hot water bottle on your tummy as often as you can.... Good luck for your next scan..

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy i used the lovely crinone in the evening as recommended by rfc, i prefered doing it then cause i could get into pj's and relax.  how are you keeping?   

app i agree with missy use as much heat on belly and lower back, helps the follies grow.  nckb will shed light on the matter as she had few follies before ec and she used the hot water bottle.  take it easy and remember it only takes 1      

kylie and fifi hope the 2ww is sending you   yet the best medicine is chill and take it easy   

shaz and nckb how are you girls? takin it easy i hope!!

nausea has kicked in big style, everything i smell turns my stomach. reassuring i know that something is going on!


----------



## yellazippy

Ladies a quick question....

I`ve appointment on friday to collect drugs and see nurse in RFC do i have to collect drugs BEFORE appointment or does it not matter ?

Sorry if this sounds silly but it doesn`t say whether i need them for the appointment or not  

Thanks Xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Apparation, it's early days yet and the doctor would have increased your dose if he thought you needed more stimulation. What dose of Gonal F are you on love? The hot water bottle works well and I think some gentle exercise (like walking) can also help. 

Good luck

Kylie


----------



## GemmaC

Shaz and NCKB CONGRATS to both of you on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Trilled for both of you!! 

Apps, really hoping you still good results still come EC. I would rest up well over the next few days to give those wee eggs a chance to grow and mature nicely. It really is quality over quantity but its hard hearing that all the same.  

We had our planning app today up in Origin so due to start metformin on wed of this week on day 21 of cycle. I have to then go on the pill on day 1 for 3 weeks, have a bleed and then start my injections after that. So prob egg collection second/third week of Nov all being well. Due to this protocol I will be on metformin for longer than usual, I know it can cause tummy upset ect...any advice on keeping this at bay? 

I hope all you ladies on the TWW are keeping ok, I am sure its a head wrecking time.  
Gemma x


----------



## GemmaC

Yellazippy, yes we collect our drugs before the appointment with nurse. That was back last yr so correct me ladies if that has changed. You will need your drugs so that the nurse can make sure you have everything and show you how to use them. Ask away if u have any more q's.


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Gemma


----------



## Ladyhex

Yellazippy....we had appt first then she give me and DH a slip to go to collected the drugs.  

LX


----------



## lmk

yellazippy we had to get drugs first so they could show me how to use them.  all the best for starting tx


----------



## shaz2

yella i was the same as Lmk, we collected ours first then went to app..best of luck honey...xxx


----------



## crazykate

Can I jump in ladies?  I need a cycle buddy or two or three  

RFC phoned on Thursday evening to say that they had some slots to play with and could I give them the date of my expected September A/F.  As luck had it it had passed and they are working on that date and hope to start me sniffing on FRIDAY


----------



## shaz2

good luck crazykate, at last u are getting started..xx


----------



## NCKB

hey girls how are we today.... 
oh today is my last day off work.. DREADING goin back tom... 

apps - i was the very same - was even told by the clinic that they may cancel it due to lack of follies, the nurse said to me "well its up to u if u want to continue" i was devastated - but look how far i got so dont give up hun really dont... i took the girls advise and took a few days of work, rested loads, used hot water bottle on my tummy and lower back all the time  - drank pineapple juice to beat the band.....

oh crazykate u will be on the mental rollacoster in no time......    

thanks so much BP for that lovely pic - really love it   

missy - i used the crinone in the morning and one in the evening.. yep our clinic makes us take two a day     
fifi & kylie hope u both are doin ok on the 2ww........
lmk hope ur ok hun...... im dreading the sickness - i feel a bit quesy in the evenings but thats it (so far)

got the date for my scan - 12th oct so today 3 weeks     everything is ok


----------



## lmk

nckb, who am i for talking to during the day now??  sorry that you have to go back to work take it easy and dont be stressing yourself or for anyone.  your scan is 5 days after me yippeee!!!


----------



## NCKB

dont u worry lmk ill be on more when i go back to work as ill be at the com all day   - have to go back bloody cant survive on illness benefit     
can u tell me what kind of scan they do like is it an internal one or and external 
have u rang the hosp for an app for your 1st hosp app and scan


----------



## lmk

it'll be dildo cam, so you'll have to get the strimmer out  .  i spoke with my gp today and he wants me to have scan with clinic 1st and god willing all is ok he'll then refer me to midwife who will sort out 12 wk scan.  will keep doin the sticks


----------



## NCKB

OMG i defo need the strimmer - i havent got in for a wax in ages and am in dyer need of on... the beautician will defo need to wear goggles when i go in for my app     
yeh i spoke with the nurse in my gp;s today and she was sooo happy for me - she has been great all the way tru ttc 
she was preg there last yr and is only back from maternity leave  - she said she got a big shock when baby was born as they were told they were having a boy and she had a girl - she said she was expecting luke but got rebecca     
might ring the clinic tom and see if i need to make an app with the hosp as there is a waiting list in the rotunda for scans  

my bosses sister is the head doc in the rotunda and she said she will look after me if tx is successful.....


----------



## lmk

thats brill hunny! it good knowing people in the right places!!!


----------



## NCKB

oh i know - i o her big time as she got me bumped up the list for the hari unit for my tx - im goin to buy her something nice as without her help and advise i would have never went for ivf ( well not yet anyways) think i was in denial of my infertility


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks ladies for all your replies i think i`ll hit the pharmacy first see if they`ll give u the drugs first  then 

Crazykate i start sniffing on friday too  looks like there`ll be a few of us   together 

I`m down at 9am friday look for bobbed hair and glasses


----------



## crazykate

yella I'll look out for ya!!!

I haven't even got an appointment yet to go and get the stuff    Joan phoned me yesterday looking for some more info so that the nurses could work out my schedule and said I would need to start sniffing on Friday........ Any ideas what to expect   When do you get your slip to pick up the drugs etc

I'll have mid length brown hair with blondish lights will probably be back in a "alice band" type thingy cos it's getting right on my wick at the mo  

Back to work girls see you all later


----------



## crazykate

Just got a phone call to say I've to go to pharmacy in the main hospital first, collect drugs and then go to RFC for appointment at 2.30pm 

erm........any ideas where main pharmacy is  and is the RFC still in the same place - past all the smoking pregnant ladies


----------



## yellazippy

Kate i got a phone call on 11th asking me for AF date, they posted out my schedule a few days later

The pharmacy is on the first floor.. easiest way to find it is into main hospital behind main reception area head through a set of doors it is clearly sign posted 

i think   I`m sure the other girls will correct me if i`m wrong  

The clinic is still in the same place through maternity and the smokers yes


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Crazykate, 

Pharmacy is in the main hospital building, in the main doors straight ahead until you come to escalators, don't go up escalators but past them and through double doors and follow signs it isn't far in from there.....

Good Luck 

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

lmk im getting like u missus i think ive developed pee stick OCD - ive just done another test to make sure


----------



## lmk

miss, kylie and fifi how are you 2ww ladies keeping?? takin it easy i hope   

apps how are you? i hope you are resting up with a hot water bottle on you   

shaz and nckb has it sunk in yet?? how was 1st day back at work nckb??


----------



## crazykate

Thanks Missy is there a lot of waiting around at the pharmacy ?? 

A Big sprinkling of    for Missy, Kylie and fifi

Apps - how are you ?


Congratulations NCKB on your BFP


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Crazykate, we were in and out in about 5 minutes only 1 other person waiting when we went in....

Imk doing ok, my right side is still very sore but coping ok, it is hard working with lauren.. Taking it easy isn't really much of an option....

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

Had a bit of a wobbly day with tears and all but back to myself now with my PMA  . Missy sorry to hear you have a sore side-I've general cramps but thank God not unbearable. I'm sure its tough trying to relax with your wee girl but it'll be worth it.

Hey IMK, I'm grand apart from my emotions all over the show today but better now. How are you keepin?

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey fifi, my emotions have been all over the show today too i was crying at neighbours and home and away, even watch neighbours later on (sad but...) i even cried at the same part.... It really is hard to keep positive some times, hang in there girlie....

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy and crazykate thats brilliant news about starting on friday !!!    

missy and fifi good luck on your 2ww girls .....


----------



## louise09

Oh my goodness, NCKB, Shaz and Imk congrats on BFP's!!!!!!!  

Ladies on 2ww, lots of     for you, good luck!

Started my injections yesterday   this is the start of it!!

xxx


----------



## lmk

louise thats fab you have started    

fifi and missy hate the tears but gives dh/dp a laugh when we cry at the weather etc!!!!  take care of yourselves xxxx

sweet dreams all night night xxxxxxx


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

Thanksfor asking -I'm grand at the mo. Missy thank God I'm not the only lunatic!! 

Going to watcha  DVD here with DH and by the way I'm stuffing my face this weather must be the nreves as I'm normally quite good.

Fifi x


----------



## crazykate

Missy and Louise09


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi lmk, thanks for asking, I'm fine thanks, no major problems or wobbles - but ask me next week and I bet you'll get a different answer!!!!

OTD is Thursday 1 Oct.

Hi to everyone else.

Kylie


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon girls howws everybody doing ?

Appt ..hows you mrs, when are you up for your next scan?     you get better news fromthat one !!!

kylie you will be fine    how are you finding the 2ww ?

louise i start tomorrow   
niceday hows you keeping mrs     

still no word from charley !!    thinking of you mrs


----------



## yellazippy

Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise
September/October / November Cycling girls on tour!


Lmk          DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August    EC 26 August    ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept  

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept    ET -                OTD - 21 Sept  

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August    EC - 7 Sept      ET- 10 Sept      OTD ?  

Holly01      DR - 18 August  Stimms - 02 Sept      EC ??  -            ET ??              OTD?

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept        EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 October

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept    ET ?                OTD ?

Kylie          DR 12 August  Stimms -  01 Sept        EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept      OTD - 01 October
Minogue

Fifi            DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept        EC - 15 Sept      ET ?                OTD ?

Apparition  DR 20 August    Stimms - 16 Sept      EC - 28 Sept      ET ??              OTD?

Ladyhex      DR 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept      EC - 6 October  ET ??              OTD?

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep        EC -                ET ??              OTD?

Jooles        DR - ?              Stimms -    ?              EC - ?            ET ??              OTD?
Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise Excercise


----------



## yellazippy

Girls thought i`d try to keep this updated for niceday as she was so good to start it  

Let me know if you need updated


----------



## MISSY97

Hey yellazippy 

Thanks for continuing this am sure the girls will appreciate it... Will you update me e/t was 18/9, test date 2 Oct..

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

awh thanxs yella

E/C 16th sept

E/T 19th sept

OTD 1st Oct


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy thats brill  
My EC is the 4th oct 
ET is the 6th Oct hopefully 

Holly hows the 2ww going for you  
yella how did you get on today?

crazykate...good luck for sniffing tomorrow mrs !!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls 

havent been on in a while still finding it tough coming to terms that we didnt get very far on our first attempt.  But trying to look ahead to our next go which hopefully wont be too long.  We are still suspended on the private list at the rfc but I have to go back in a few weeks for another scan as I had a large cyst on my right ovary and they want to check it again before we are reactivated on the list.  I am praying that the reason we haven't been reactivated is because we are at the top of the list.  Which means maybe we will be started soon as Prof McClure seems not to hang about. Oh yeah I forgot I also have to loose 2 stone! Lol

Ladyhex I'm grand hope your tx is going well you have waited a long time  

Shaz and NCKB all the very best with your pregnancies you were great cycling buddies.  

Yellazippy thanks for keeping the list going hopefully I will back with you all again soon.

Lx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks for asking about me crazykate & ladyhex. Looks like you are a week behind me - how'd you manage that?
Alls well but really tired - not sure if it is the stimms or just the weight of everything.
Came home from work early and told them I wouldn't be able to do a full day tommorrow.

Hoping for better news on Friday morning.

Thanks for the update on everyone yellazippy
missy and fifi - hang in there - nothing like a good cry to clear the head. don't you fret if you feel the same kylie.

kylie and tattie how's the 2 week wait?

Niceday glad to hear you are still being strong - worried as they found a cyst on mine on Monday and want to check it all again on Friday. Who said you had to loose two stone?
Love to anyone ive forgotten - my brain has gone mushy and the forum isn't as easy to get as it normally is.

APPS


----------



## Ladyhex

niceday really good to hear from you mrs   , did you know you had a cyst?    you get reactivated really soon 

Apps ..i have always be a week behind you mrs !!    hopefully you will feel better after friday    get the hot water bottles out.... front and back


----------



## louise09

Ladyhex, thats gtreat! best of luck  

Yellazippy, i must put my info up so you can add me to list.

Missy, fiffi, kylie and tattie, how is the 2ww going?

Bit of advice please, started my suprefact injection on mon, nurse done that 1 so started myself yesterday.  When i pulled the needle out a little of the suprefact came out even though i counted to 10 b4 taking needle out    Do you think this matters?

Also, did any1 experience much symptoms with this injection?

Thanks girls

xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi 

Ladyhex and Apps I didnt know I had a cyst until the second scan when I was on stimms.  It was drained and I have to go back in a month now to see how it is and hopefully get word of when I can get started which I hope is soon.  I hope I am suspended because I am at the top of the list?  What do you think?  My mum says I shouldn't read too much into it but it is the only thing giving me hope.

I would love to get started before christmas.

apps Prof McClure advised that I loose 2 stone to maximise my  chances next time.  He also told us that we dont need to go to Origin because we are at the top of the rfc private list as we had asked if we could attend Origin as his private patients because my bmi is too high for Origin.

Lx


----------



## JK32

Hi girls, sorry i seem to be a bit of a floater at the minute, dropping in and out. I have been keeping up to date though with everyone in work - we have got internet but for some reason i can't post (typical civil Service!!)   Then by  the time i get home and get cleared up from dinner, get lunches made, and wotever else its time to get ready for bed!! so never really get on to post - but always thinking and   for everyone.

Anyway Ladyhex good luck for tomorrow and starting injections - how you feeling about doing it? Are you going to try it youself or DH?? I'm just under a wee behind you an dreading the old injection bit! Are you doing yours in the morning? The nurse at RFC told me to mine in the morning, I'm up at 6 in the morning so Goodness knows where I'll end up jabbing myself, can barely dress myself at that time in the morning never mind give myself a jab!! Think DH will be getting up with me next Wednesday to do the first one!  Can't wait to hear how you get on...

Louise09 i see you have already started your injections - how you getting on now? Do you do it in the morning or evening? 

Crazycate and Yellazippy - brilliant news that you are both starting! Great to see the lists moving at last! Yellazippy great job on taking over from Niceday - list has started off very positive -   the   continue!!

Niceday - i was soooo sorry to hear your news!! I really felt devastated for you and DH!! i have been busy planning dates etc of when i think e/c and e/t will be and then when i read your news it made it all real to me - if we get to that stage we will be very lucky!! i think i was kind of taking it for granted that i was going to get this far, but unfortunately its just not as simple as that as many of you know! anyone without FF issues think that IVF is just a simple procedure that works first go, but we know the truth! so big   to you and i hope you get your dream someday soon! i will be   that you do. 

PinkTulip - it was so lovely to hear from you, you prob won't remember me, but i remember you were one of the 1st girls to reply to my post back in April 08 when me and DH were told we needed ivf and i didn't have a clue what it all entailed! like all the other girls have said, you are true inspiration to us all, a real fighter! your courage has been amazing. Everytime i think that life is unfair that i have to go through this crappy IVF i think of you and how strong and brave you have been and i thank God! i hope that the adoption process goes well for you and i think you will be a totally amazing mum!! Good luck for the future  

LMK, NCKB and Shaz - congrats to you all on your   gives us girls real hope after a run of negatives there for a while. hope the next  months goes smoothly for you all, will keep you all in my  

Missy97 and Holly01 - how are you girls bearing up? I so hope that i make it to the   but i know its a real headwrecker! Keep up the   and make sure DH's pamper you loads.

Apparition  your just right taking the day off - just lie up and watch this morning and all the day time TV that you think you are missing when you are work but when your off you wonder why you  ever thought it was so great  

loopybud if your looking in, good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope all goes well.

anyway i think I've blabbered on long enough, but to anyone I've missed - sorry and huge   and lots of   to everyone!!

jk xx


----------



## louise09

hi jk32.  Im doing mine in the evenings before bed as this time suits me better.  Nurse said that evening is ok as long as i stick to the same time each nite.  Your starting nxt week?  Good luck for that!!

xxx


----------



## JK32

Thanks Louise - oh its soooo confusing!!  it would suit me better to mine in the evening - I might have to give them a wee ring before hand to check! 

jkxx


----------



## louise09

yes well the way i looked at it was what bout w.ends and days that i was off work, I would have to get up and do injections at 7am even though im off! Each nite b4 bed suits me!

xxx


----------



## louise09

Please add me to list!:

DR - 21/09/09    STIMMS - 13/10/09    EC - 26/10/09    ET - 29/10/09  OTD - 11/11/09

THANKS


----------



## Mamabud

jk32 - thank's for the well wishes on my scan.  I injected at 5.30am every morning as my early shift starts at 6am.  It was the only time I could guarantee I'd be at home, bar 12.30 at night.

All the best to everyone on their 2 ww's


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk           DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August     EC 26 August     ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept   

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept     ET - 5 Sept       OTD - 21 Sept    

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August     EC - 7 Sept       ET- 10 Sept      OTD -24 Sept   

Holly01       DR - 18 August   Stimms - 02 Sept       EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept         EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct

Kylie          DR 12 August     Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept       OTD - 01 Oct
Minogue

Fifi             DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET ?               OTD?

Ladyhex      DR 4 Sept         Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 4 Oct          ET 6 Oct          OTD?

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC -                   ET ?               OTD?

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov

Yellazippy  DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 27 Oct        ET - 30 Oct      OTD ?

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - ?                EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all, quick question for ya!
Just wondering about the tx timetable  and can anyone tell me when the RFC contact you to get you to tell them the first day of af for starting tx do you start to d/r 21 days after that date?

And when do you get called for your HIV and HEP bloods?


----------



## shaz2

jellybaba they normally contact you about a month before the month they want yer period details from, then you start your sniffer on day 21 of that period, cany mind when we were called for our blood tests but im sure someone will..xx

Hows holly missy tattie and kylie getting on? first week almost done now ladies, well done,,ohh im excited for use all..heres some             and lots of                                                    

for use all.....xxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Shaz how many days into 2ww were you when you tested?


----------



## Ladyhex

jellybaba..i cant even remember lol
i think they send you a letter saying you are at the top of the waiting list and now in a position to be offered TX
also an appt for bloods (hiv, hep-b etc) 
there is also a letter telling you to send of with details of i.e sept or oct AF 
after that you should get word from them about an appt to see the nurse and collect your drugs !!! 
i started on day 21 

girls correct me if im wrong please


----------



## shaz2

Oooohh do i sence an early tester in the midst.  ..lol..as if i have room to say anything BUT i will say one thing sparkly it did drive me mad for a few days then wondering if it was trigger still in system as it has been known to happen so be careful if u are thinking of it, as i promise you i ended up a nervous wreck after testing so early and i honestly do wish i had hace waited cause it was terrible....anyway lecture over    i tested 6 days early!!


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex well done on your first jab  keep them follies warm!


----------



## Babypowder

Sparkley      lol, no I agree with Shaz, I think nearly every girl tests early-its a head wrecker, I tested after 7days with the hpt the RFC give you    and no result came up then 2days later got a pos+ but as Shaz says it doesn't stop the worry-you torture yourself that its the trigger, or its false, so really your no further on, this IF has us girls   If you want to test and when its pos+   just believe it, as long as your enough days past trigger.


----------



## Ladyhex

I'm off today and I'm going to buy a hot water bottle 
babypowder hows you keeping ...have you decided whta clinic you are going to go with mrs ?


----------



## Babypowder

Going to go with Origins,

Just emailed the Proff there now-took me a while to decide (DP was kinda leaving it up to me, as in his eyes im the one who suffers more with tx)  at one point I was contemplating just giving it all up-being child free as we are now, but we have decided this will be our last go  unless we are lucky enough for sme frosties then we would do FET. So asked Proff to confirm he got email as I couldn't really read his writing so     we hear, and if not I will phone Origins and try to get email.

Wont be starting til the spring, but hopefully we will be healthier and refreshed


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

This 2ww is really driving me MAD!!!!! My positivity disappeared yesterday, not feeling hopeful and moment... I need help girls to get it back, still have another week......


----------



## shaz2

Hey missy come on we will have none of that dirty chat in here   . one week done now honey yer nearly there get some                   going, here is some to start you off..xx


----------



## yellazippy

Missy i was reading my Zita West book last night (which i have read cover to cover loads   )

She reckons around day 7 post transfer everyone takes a real wobbly emotionally so chin up its all normal      

Sending you and all the other 2ww ladies


----------



## lmk

missy a great big 

itter-graphics.net/pub/273/273287c8i6k7ugky.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## NCKB




----------



## Ladyhex

missy 

one week down and one to go ...you can do it !!!


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi ladies,

Missy, your OTD is just a day after mine so we can do this together, keep your chin up, you've already had one IVF baby so you know you have the ability to make another. 

Niceday, glad you've made it to the top of the RFC's private list, great news!!

AFM, I'm into the second half of my 2ww today (OTD Thurs 1 Oct) and trying to stay calm and busy - focusing on other things as much as possible.  Last night I had the tiniest amount of blood on the toilet paper, just a few faint red smears, and of course I've been trying to convince myself it's implantation bleeding but I think a more likely explanation is that I scratched myself internally with my fingernail when inserting the progesterone pessary. 

Then this morning the strangest thing happened, I woke up with a black eye and I have no explanation for it!!!  Ok, maybe not a black eye like a boxer would get, but a little purple patch beneath my right eye where a blood vessel must have broken. Strangely I don't see black eyes listed among the symptoms of early pregnancy!!!  I must have poked myself in the eye in my sleep!!

Kylie


----------



## yellazippy

Kylie put em up  



Hope its not too sore mrs


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Thank you all so much what would i do without you all.... Feeling a bit more positive now... 

Kylie what have you been doing to yourself, 2ww is doing strange things.... 

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

yellazippy - thats brill.... where do all you girls get them brill pics 

Kylie - hope the eye is ok - the 2ww is hard enough without punching yourself in the face


----------



## Ladyhex

yella very good


----------



## yellazippy

Heh NCKB

Sure isn`t it good to smile  it gets those happy endorphins moving...i find chocolate helps too though 



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## yellazippy

Hi  LX

Hows you today i`m full of beans in case you cant tell


----------



## Ladyhex

more like a can of beans lol    
already to start tomorrow ? 

im  great thanks yella 

LX


----------



## crazykate

can I be added to the list please started my sniffing today    Wil fill in the rest of the details later.

Missy come on now you're nearly there hun


----------



## GemmaC

Can I be added to the list too please...I started metaformin y'day and due to start the pill when my period comes in a week or so, this is the way Origin is doing my "down reg". Stimms due to start early nov but I wont know when exactly for a wee while.

Kylie, how is that black eye of yours? Its not one of the more common TWW symptoms..  I would say the old YSL touch elat pen was out today.  Really hoping that was implation bleed you seen, it a very positive sign.

Missy, glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive. It sure is a roller coaster this whole thing. But people like yourself give us so much hope seeing that wee pic of Lauren. It worked the last time so no reason why it wont work again. 

I managed to give myself food poising last night, shell fish! Lots of running to the toilet and getting sick. Feeling a lot better today but tum still not just back to normal. Well, I am hoping it was that an not the metaformin as I am told they can make you feel unwell but I am pretty sure it was fish! Feeling a lot better now I have to say. 

Hi to everyone else,! G


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhh Gemma theres nothing as horrible as food poisoning  hope you feel better soon  

I will get u and Kate on the list straight away  ... Kate do you think you`ll become even crazier Kate on the drugs 

Missy glad your mood has lifted 

LX you know you`re gona have to put up with me when i`m a sobbing mess too  I put the H in hormonal  

Hope everyone else is having a good night


----------



## GemmaC

All the best tomorrow yellazippy! I know I dreaded "seeing" all the drugs I would be on, but it was not a bad as I imagined. I was glad to see the needle a lot smaller than I imagined etc. The nurses at the RFC as very nice and are good at explaining it all. Just remember that you will prob need to come straight home so that you can put your injections in the fridge.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

I am going away for a couple of days so won't be on until sunday just incase yous think i have gone awol..... Going to try and relax a bit and forget about this 2ww... 

Good Luck to everyone.... talk soon 

Missy xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Missy, glad you're getting away for a couple of days, just what the doctor ordered, hope you're going somewhere nice.

Yellazippy, I absolutely LOVED the boxer, also the chocolate and sleeping dog, your messages are such good fun! Are you on something by any chance, amphetamines or speed?  Only joking - you're just a happy bunny!! Good luck for tomorrow.

Gemmac, I don't have one of those YSL pens so had to face my public with just some foundation and lippy - decided not to wear any eye make up today as I thought my eye was noticeable enough!!!

Babypowder, we've just had IVF with Prof McClure at Origin and I had no complaints whatsoever so I think you've made a good decision. Good luck for the health kicks.

Hi to everyone else.

Kylie


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Kylie just going to the caravan for a few days.... Not too far but far enough to think of other things.. How are doing??

Fifi you still hanging in there

Missy xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Missy, yeah I'm fine thanks, doing ok, trying to stay sane, I reckon either it'll work or it won't work and there's nothing I can do to influence the outcome at this stage, besides being sensible and taking it easy etc. I


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Missy - I meant to say that I didn't get married or start ttc til I was 39 so I had already begun to think maybe I'd left it too late before we even started trying.  I count my blessings to have met and married a wonderful man and a baby would be a bonus but I'll be happy whatever happens and we can adopt if we can't have a child of our own.  I understand that you younger girls have higher expectations but that's just how I feel.  Hope you have a relaxing time at the caravan.  

Kylie


----------



## fifi31

Hey everyone,
Missy just think thi time next week we'll have the result !!    

Enjoy your wee break chick  

Fifi x


----------



## Babypowder

Morning girls, im looking for        I emailed Proff McClure yesterday and he replied this morning saying, he will let admin team know to add me to the list, and he would like to start my spray in DEC WITH E/C early Jan    when I spoke with him he said it would be spring time.

So heres where the problems start-Spring was suiting me and DP better because we would have the £ by then, also time off is easier for me and  DP as our new A/L would kick in, DP has no A/L left at all, he took a week of hols last time there just so he could do e/c, e/t, its an all male firm he works at-no empathy at all, no days off sick etc-

So where does this leave me? do I email back and say can he leave us til at least FEB? or do we wait til we're called and ask to be postponed? or do we just go for it and fly by the seat of our pants! 

We're paying via a loan so that can hopefully get sorted out-but he was so adamant that I lose weight-as he said stones not lbs-so I would need the extra time for that aswell,I  don't want to spend £ if im not properly prepared.

EMAK would you be going to lister soon-I kow you have your initial app, but would you be starting?

Any help would be great girls, whether its for or against going


----------



## lmk

babypowder it's a hard one and i know deep down only you and dh will know what to do.  me personally i would be takin the bull by the horns and jumping on board as i am so impatient.  but do what is right for you honey if you want to get healthy, your mind,body and soul ready for the ol tx rollercoaster i think spring would be a good option.  you will have the support from all of us!!!!  good luck hun xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning to all...well i am now officially _*DRUGGED UP*_   have to say the nurse that dealt with us this morning was fab

very patient and answered all our questions feeling very    

Missy enjoy your time at mobi hope it helps you relax and enjoy some time to yourselves 

BP I think you should do what feels right for you...i wouldn`t rush into it if you feel you wont be ready both physically and emotionally

Why not phone Prof McClure and talk it through i`m sure he will be happy to give you a couple of months breathing space to get organised  

Morning Fifi & Kylie  high on life (not speed) Kylie   but my DP reckons it wont last  i`ll be blubbering to something on tele in 2 days time


----------



## Tattie

Hello girls,

 Sorry that I have gone awol.  I only have internet access at work and running up to my ec and tranfer I was very busy.  I also took the week off work for my ec and transfer!

I haven't had time to read through the previous threads to see where everyone is in the tx!

My ec was 15th Sept and we got 12 eggs    I was very surprised with we being that wee bit older I just assumed we would get between 4 and 6 eggs    7 fertilised and we now have 1 x grade 1, 8 cell and a grade 1 to 2, 8 cell embies on board (et 18th Sept)! My OTD is the 2nd October..... not sure if my nerves will let me wait that long....  

Good luck to everyone and have some    

Tattie T


----------



## yellazippy

Tattie sending you     for 2ww


----------



## lmk

well done yellazippy on being a official druggie!!!!!!!!!  heres to a successful tx     

tattie sending you loads of      fab amount of eggies and great grades!!!

missy have a fab break hope the weather improves!! stay    

fifi and kylie hope you girls are good, you all are doing a fab job


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks LMK  heres to lots of     outcomes over the next few weeks

Have a good weekend ladies


----------



## NCKB

Hiya BP   just wanted to throw my six pence in here hope u dont mind 
I think you should just go with your gut feeling... if you feel more at ease waiting till your more ready and "fit" (as if we are ever fit   ) myself and dp were in the same situation back in June - although with diff circumstances - i wanted to go full steam ahead but DP felt he wasnt ready just yet and asked if i would give it another month or 2 to get his head around it - i had already booked my pre period scan an all and was absolutely devasted and really took it like he didnt want to try have a baby anymore!! but he said he just needed another couple of weeks to think about it (plus get some more money up to actually pay for it) needless to say i cancelled that cycle in June - but then the more i thought about it the better it seemed for us coz i wouldnt have been able to take as much time off work due to the other girls in work having their summer hols already booked off so i finally calmed down and booked myself in for august tx....  and im glad now that we waited that extra month or so coz maybe if he didnt we may not have got out BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

NCKB said:


> Hiya BP  just wanted to throw my six pence in here hope u dont mind
> I think you should just go with your gut feeling... if you feel more at ease waiting till your more ready and "fit" (as if we are ever fit  ) myself and dp were in the same situation back in June - although with diff circumstances - i wanted to go full steam ahead but DP felt he wasnt ready just yet and asked if i would give it another month or 2 to get his head around it - i had already booked my pre period scan an all and was absolutely devasted and really took it like he didnt want to try have a baby anymore!! but he said he just needed another couple of weeks to think about it (plus get some more money up to actually pay for it) needless to say i cancelled that cycle in June - but then the more i thought about it the better it seemed for us coz i wouldnt have been able to take as much time off work due to the other girls in work having their summer hols already booked off so i finally calmed down and booked myself in for august tx.... and im glad now that we waited that extra month or so coz maybe if he didnt we may not have got our BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

morning girls 

missy have a lovely time away    

hope everybody else is doing ok and have a good weekend!!!

girls what a dick i was this morning    me and DH were carrying on this morning in the kitchen and i was getting the gonal pen out of the fridge.  i looked in the bag and thinking i had lifted the 900 one and started getting it all sorted (did injection) then looked i opened the 450   .  have tried ringing the RFC with no joy of answer    
Will they just give me  anew 450 pen ?

LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy will you change me on the list plz cause i got the dates wrong 
EC 6th, 4th is the final scan


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sorry I haven't been on. DH and I both off so spending some time togather and visiting folks.
lots of sleep and wonky wifi means I haven't been on. 
Now officially off work since Wednesday for three weeks - Doc says he'll give me a line after I take my self cert days.
Yesterdays scan was much better - loks like I have 7 follies on one side although still no action on the other.

I definately agree with NCKB that getting the time off could really help - wish I had got off earlier as I was quite stressed and doing too much at work. Don't feel I was calm enough early on.

Hang in there kylie, missy, fifi & tattie on your 2ww.
GOOD LUCK on the drugs yellazippy and crazykate - I finish mine tonight ready for E/C on Monday.
Lady hex Hope you get the pen sorted out - they might make you recalculate the amounts for each??

Will try to call in later - keep well and enjoy the weekend.

aPPS


----------



## Ladyhex

Apps thats fantastic news    when is your EC ?

i was thinking thats about the pen Apps


----------



## yellazippy

Heh LX did ya get through to RFC and get sorted with your injection??

Will update the list today...if there is anyone else out there wants added let me know

What about you wee-san i think you should be starting with kate and i??

Crazykate how are you getting on with the sniffing...i`m not too hot very moody and have rotten sore head and nausea 

I think the nurse said it should go away after a few days  

How are the 2ww today all coping ok??


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk           DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August     EC 26 August     ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept    

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept     ET - 5 Sept       OTD - 21 Sept    

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August     EC - 7 Sept       ET- 10 Sept      OTD - 24 Sept    

Holly01       DR - 18 August   Stimms - 02 Sept       EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept         EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct

Kylie          DR 12 August     Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept       OTD - 01 Oct
Minogue

Fifi             DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD?

Ladyhex      DR 4 Sept         Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 6 Oct          ET 9 Oct          OTD?

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC -                   ET ?               OTD?

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        ET - ?               OTD - 06 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov


Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD 13 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?


----------



## yellazippy

Apps thanks for your good wishes   

Great news on your follies     they keep growing for your EC, is it still monday??


----------



## kate z

Hi Yellazippy

Could you add me?

DR 26/09
Stimms 16/10
EC 27/10



Thanks 

KZ


----------



## yellazippy

Morning KZ looks like we`ll be testing around the same time   

How are you doing with the sniffing better than me i hope    ??

Sorry i just read your signature so i`m not sure if this is this your nhs go and are you still on herbs?

I`m having accupuncture and will be taking my herbs up to EC i would go insane without my chinese doc


----------



## fifi31

Hi girls,

How are you all keeping today? Missy you back from hols yet? Me and DH planned to go for a meal yeaterday for our 5th wedding anniversary and had to cancel due to my TMI Trapped wind and burping   Ok you can laugh now- tried to convince my DH that I'd embarrass the hell out of him if these uncontrollable burps started in restaurant- so feeling a bit hard done by!!!   Honestly, I was in a lot of pain and found it hard to even walk- but aren't as bad today.

Kylie how you hanging in there? Any side effects?? Hope you're in good from IMK and well done Yellazippy for starting your drugs- hope it all works out for you chick.

Fifi x


----------



## lmk

mr&mrs fifi.  the wind is a ***** i was near divorced several times lol!!! 

hope all you ladies on 2ww are doing good, you are all in my thoughts everyday     

apps all the best for ec tomorrow honey     

yellazippy,ladyhex,crazykate,jk32,louise,gemma and katez hope the sniffing/stimmin and all is going well!


----------



## fifi31

Ah thanks so much IMK-that's very thoughtful  
Chat soon

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girlies

I'm back!! Had a lovely few days away, bit cold but was nice to be away from the house... 
Shaz how are you?
Imk how long till your scan now??
Emak when is your appointment with lister, how are you feeling??

Hi to everyone else, the list is getting longer it is so good to see so many people starting there tx, this board has been so so busy the last few months??

Hi fifi, kylie, tattie and Holly how are yous coping with the 2ww, i think it is harder this time around but still can't believe we are on the countdown now though.... Happy anniversary fifi, we were married 5 year this year too.. I am in a bit of pain too can't walk fast at all am like a snail and am a bit sore on my side and back is a total different story..... Hang in there.. Any of yous have any urges to test early yet? 

Hi to everyone else who is waiting to start, sniffing or stims etc etc.....

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey missy glad u had a good time, the count down is on now honey, keep      xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Shaz, how are you, did you have to get any further tests done

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

yeah im ok missy, cany complain. Yeah had another hcg so far its went from 236 to 699 to 1654 and im due another one tonight, hows wee lauren? xx


----------



## MISSY97

Thats good news shaz.... Did you ever find out how long it takes for the ovitrelle to go out of your system??

Missyxx


----------



## shaz2

missy!!!       

lol not for definate as loads of different sites give different advice on it..u thinking of testing early?


----------



## wee-san

well hello just thaught id see how everyone is getting on,  i started the nasal spray on friday there and it all seems to b going ok so far or is it just too soon to tell yet??xx


----------



## emak

Missy how the nerves holding out? Do you think you will hold out til Thursday?    GOOD LUCK !
Wee san you may be one of teh lucky ones who have no probs with the spray...fingers crossed 
Hows all the rest of my former cycle buddies keeping? I see there is quite a few new names on here ....good luck to you all 
Emma


----------



## wee-san

hello yellazippy how things? how u finding the nasal spray? Iv bn ok so far. could u add me on the wee chart thing plz i started - 25 sept  stimms - 9 oct  EC - 23 Oct  ET - ?  OTD - 6 Nov


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thought I would stop in and say hi as i'm not sure how I'll feel after E/C tomorrow. 
Any one else due at the RFC tomorrow? Anyone else on the same timetable as me?

Weesan - I didn't have many of the spray effects either  jjust tired a lot. Don't let it fool you - make sure you get plenty of rest.

Thanks yellazippy - think my chinese doc is great too - mines in Finaghy what about yours?

Lots of love to you 2wwers I'm not far behind you - hang in there.
Apps


----------



## wee-san

good luck for tommorow Apps   
Im always tired and emotional all the time nyway matbe thats y im nt feeling much dafferent lol. xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey 

Thanks Shaz, possibly!!!   
Emak official test day is actually friday..... Nerves not so bad it is just so long..........

Missy xx


----------



## louise09

Hi all!

Thanks yellazippy for adding me to list   I see there r a few of us just recently started and testing around the same time, its good 2 know others r going through the same thing!

Those of u who r on the injections for dr, how r they going for you? Any symptoms?

Not long now for the 2ww ladies   good luck!

Apps, good luck for 2moro, hope its not too painful for you.

Hi every1 else xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

apps good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Missy, hope you enjoyed your trip to the caravan, and hope you won't test early (!) as I was kinda hoping you'd be my testing buddy on Thursday/Friday. Hope Lauren is well.

Wee-san, I didn't have any reaction to the D/R nasal sprays so hope you won't either.

Hi to everyone else esp Yellazippy, Ladyhex and Apparition, also Shaz and Emak.  

Night night

Kylie


----------



## shaz2

Missy u still on?..x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Kylie lauren is doing good it is really hard having a wee one to look after when having tx (wouldn't change it) but it is hard trying not to lift her too much, its more the fear of it stopping something working!"!"! Everyone has been great the last week poor wee thing has been shipped from one person to the next when dh was working, on my ownio this week so have to manage... Enjoyed the trip to caravan was relaxing could have stayed longer... When is your official test day? Can't believe it is only a matter of days now..

Shaz you looking for me, went to bed earlish for me last night

How is all you other girls today....

Missy xx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone

Missy, my OTD is Thursday, just one day before yours and I'm hoping to hold out til then, mainly because I think I'll get a BFN so I want to keep the mere possibility of a BFP alive for as long as possible.  It must be hard trying not to lift Lauren and having her minded so much by other people to give yourself a rest.  But she'll thank you when she gets to be a big sister to a new baby.  I changed the bed this morning which probably wasn't the wisest idea - I was very careful and took ages doing it - I did it on my knees (!) because I thought that might reduce the strain on my abdomen but still, it involved lifting the corners of the mattress and shaking out the duvet etc.  Glad you enjoyed the caravan.  Keep in touch - are you off work this week or still or maternity leave after Lauren?  

Apparition, good luck for E/C today, I had mine two weeks ago today and it was fine, they give you pain relief and a sedative so you feel really dreamy and drowsy, kinda floaty.  I asked them if I could take the drug home because it felt so good!!!    

Kylie  
xo


----------



## MISSY97

Still on maternity leave until mid november, thank goodness made such a difference this time, less stress and able to relax alot more... I am using these two weeks as an excuse to do as little as possible!!    You'll find me on here quite often have a real bad addiction at the minute worse than normal. Take it easy mrs and no more housework and keep up the positivity        !!!

Where is everyone it has been quiet on her the last while!!

Missyxx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Good woman Missy, you're right to take it easy, not long now!!!!

Keep in touch.

Kylie

xo


----------



## lmk

missy,kylie,fifi and tattie girls you are doing so well ahng in there not long to go!!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey imk

How are you today, any sickness yet

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy i just feel sick all the time but not actually being sick. this wait is horrific too!!!  you testing early? how is wee lauren?  glad you had a nice break away a change of scenery is good for you!


----------



## NCKB

hey girls - how are all you ladies in the 2ww - holding out and not testing i hope     
most of you are now into week 2 so not long left


----------



## MISSY97

Imk, lauren good, don't know about testing early!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey hows all the 2ww ladies doing? not long to go now girls just a few wee days.       

Lmk u still feeling sick mrs? aww god love ye i hate that ole feeling.  looking forward to scan next week then..   

well ladies i had scan done last nite as hospital was bit concerned that the bloods were very high at such early stage   bloods now 3831 and only seen one sac in womb so so far so good, they said my rite ovary is very enlarged and lots of large follicles still there!! im so swollen because there is bit of free fluid in stomach area so have to keep close eye on things. 
well enough if the me me post just wanted to update use all in the "shaz2 house"..lol

Any one do anything good at weekend? missy glad u had a good wee break mrs, hope its done you the world of good..xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi all sorry I've been awol haven't much wanted to be on the puter at night cos I've been dropped into very short notice overtime which leaves me sitting in front of one until 7pm!!

Yella how are you feeling now  I have to say so far so good for me no symptoms   

My stimms start on 21st October.  My first scan is 26th October and my last one 30th October.

Ladyhex did you get your jabs sorted out   Nice to meet you the other night too


----------



## lmk

missy you have only 4 days they'll fly hun       ^reiki

shaz OMG you lucky girl getting a scan, but god love you with the swollen ovary.  things are never simple for you   take it easy and rest loads.  is it wed you head over to london? 

shaz i feel sick all the feckin time everything smelly turn my gut especially shampoo and hand soap.


----------



## shaz2

Lmk god love ye i wouldnt fancy that at all..lol..thank god i only had the few days bad last week, I didnt really want scan as very worried about internals this early!! i head to london tomorrow an app is wed morning..xx.


----------



## lmk

i wish you all the luck in the world. do you have any clue of what they will do? dont be overdoing it when you are there, keep us posted


----------



## shaz2

Thanks mrs, dont no what they will do too be honest, probbly just check bloods or something! ill keep u posted, u look after yerself as well mrs, and rest up..xx


----------



## louise09

Girlies, I need some advice  

Im into my 2nd week of dr and am confused as to what I am allowed to eat, drink etc.  I have completley stopped alchohol but am unsure about drinking tea, fizzy drinks etc?  I know that pineapple juice is good but do I start drinking this now or do I wait until E/C or E/B?

Also I have read about drinking plenty of water, but is this only when I start stimms??

So confused, any advice would be great!

missy,kylie,fifi, tattie -    

crazykate, ladyhex and every1 else who is d/r or stimms at min, hows it going?

xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry louise

i cant help you 
i haven't really changed anything, to be honest i forgot all about it    i was just trying to remember to sniff lol    and do the injections and i even got them wrong     
i have stopped alcohol and i dont smoke or drink tea

im sure so of the girls on here can help you


----------



## Ladyhex

girls help   

will i get dr dreamy tomorrow for first scan or does he do the EC/ET......   i cant wait to see him


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Louise,

I have Zita West and Sarah Dobbyn's books and they recommend you avoid caffeine (tea, coffee, coca cola etc) when ttc because it causes uterine contractions and has a contraceptive effect.  They also recommend you avoid sugary foods because there are insulin receptors in the ovaries. Pineapple juice is recommended for after embryo transfer because it helps to reduce inflammation but it has to be freshly squeezed to be any use - the stuff in cartons isn't going to help.  Zita West recommends you eat some protein at every meal or snack - lean meat, chicken, cheese, lentils, beans, pulses, tofu and especially nuts and seeds - a good option is to buy some oat cakes and a jar of nut butter (like cashew or almond nut butter) and spread it on the oat cake - have this as a snack between meals.  Protein is good for egg development and helps produce good quality eggs.

Hope this helps.

Kylie


----------



## louise09

Cheers ladyhex, yea some nites im actually forgetting to inject on time   and even after 1 week of doing it i still feel a bit sick when im puttin the needle in, to think ive to do this for another month and with extra injections soon!

When i go for my 1st scan, b4 i start stimms, what will they be checking for?  Is it a thin lining?

xxx


----------



## louise09

Aww thanks kylie, that has been a great help.  I normally drink 3 cups of tea a day and 1 tin of coke, trying to give this up will be fun    As from 2moro my diet is going to change!!  Must do a food shop.............

How r u feeling?  Nervous, excited?

xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls sorry it has been an age!!!!!!!!!!!

Well news is rang RVH this am as still no period despite provera 3 weeks ago!  I have had no AF from July 5th!!!!!!!!  Well they said to come down this am for scan..........waiting for over an hour and began to have bad tummy pains and went to the loo and just like magic there was my AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went into see a lady DR she put me on the pill and said I now dont have to sniff!!!!!!!!!!!!  from roughly the 20th Oct I will have to take other tablets and FET is on Nov 3rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just cant wait for the pre treatment appt to get all in writing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

evening sunbeam
glad to see you back again mrs !!!    hows things been for you ?

thats would so be AF what a B***H    thats fantastic news about not sniff
i bet you really cant wait to get started   

will you have 2 wee eggies put back this time


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Louise, just take it one step at a time - drink decaff tea (it tastes exactly the same) and caffeine free diet coke - you'll hardly notice the difference.  Better still, try to wean yourself off diet drinks (as well as the ones with sugar) as the artificial sweeteners damage your fertility - I think they're hormone disrupters.  We went to see a nutritionist called Jane McClenaghan who follows Zita West's regime, I can give you her number if you like.  

I'm fine thanks, trying to steel myself for bad news on Thursday morning...  

Kylie


----------



## ginger07

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  Have been on the Northern ireland thread for a while now, but I am starting my treatment on Saturday, so thought now was a good time to come over into the cycle thread.

Go down on Friday morning for my drugs and pre-treatment talk, and then start sniffing on Saturday, embroyo collection is booked in for the 3rd November.  After waiting so long for this to happen, it feels kinda scary and exciting to be finally able to have a wee glimmer of hope that I may get pregnant again.  

Good luck to everyone and hopefully a lot of   to us all.


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Ginger07,

Welcome and congratulations on starting treatment on Saturday, hope all goes well and you have a new addition to your family by the end of next summer. W


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Me again, didn't mean to post that message quite so soon!!

Ginger07, what would your due date be if this cycle was successful?  Hope all goes well and you manage to bring another little life into the world.  You've had one success already so you know you can do it again.

Love and best wishes from Kylie

xo


----------



## ginger07

Hi Kylie

Not sure, think it would be around July time, too scared to calculate in advance in case I jinx myself.

How are you feeling, not long now before you test, are you going to test early or wait until the 1st?


----------



## JK32

Woo hoo, don't know whats going on girls as i can't usually reply on here in work!!  

So hows everyone doing? 

Ladyhex how did your scan go today - is it just the nurses doing it?  Hoep all goes well  

Ginger07 welcome to FF, i dont get the chance to post here myself , but love to get on and read all the craic and advise the girls give - you will find great support on here. good luck with treatment it is very scary but hopefully well worth it!

To all the girls on the 2ww i am thinking and praying for you all..

Louise 09 i am trying no to read to much into what not to eat etc... whatevers to be is to be.. obviously i am avoiding the usual things that any pregnant lady would but the nurse in RVH told me to go on as normal.. (if i get a BFN i'll probably change my mind though)

Shaz praying that all goes well with your appointment - looks very promising at the minute - hope everyhting goes well, you deserve it as you've really been through the mill!!

Bi hi to everyone else, cant really stay on too long but was so excited I could actually post  

Oh and stating injections tomorrow so a bit scared about that - 1st scan next monday..

good luck everyone and lots of babydust 
jk xx


----------



## Ladyhex

JK32..you are about a week behind me    the injections aren't to bad at all DH did my first couple and i have done the rest   
the scan was ok, i have to go back on firday for an extra one cause i have PCOS, he said he didn't want me getting OHSS(so I'm wondering if he seen i was over stimulating already....i know what it is really he wants me back just to see ME again     i think he fancied me    
he didn't say how many follicles i had but i think i seen about 6 on one side ( if they look like black grapes on the screen)


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Ladies i hope i find you well  

Hi Kylie you are doing really well   try to keep     i know its not easy      for you, Missy, Fifi & Tattie

Craztkate how are you?? I`m feeling much better thank goodness i was miserable for a few days the spray didn`t agree with me at all  

Ginger07 welcome on board the mad bus i know how exciting it is to start tx after all the waiting let me know your dates and i`ll stick them up   

LX good luck today let us know how you get on and if you see the elusive McDreamy   

Shaz let us know how you are getting on the enlarged ovary sounds rotten   

Louise09 i`m off alcohol, still have my morning coffee though  i`m not gona start obsesssing just try to eat healthy  

I intend to take fresh pineapple juice from EC onwards Tesco do a fresh squeezed one that is not made up from concentrate which should do the job  

JK32 good luck with injections tomorrow you`ll be fine


----------



## yellazippy

Sunbeam well done on getting started and welcome back...i did laugh at your AF story sooooooo typical the biatch turning up last minute


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy~glad you are feeling better hun...i think i will buy some pineapple juice but thats about it really.  still taking folic acid 400mg a day


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks LX   i`ve been taking folic acid for about 3 months too 

So how yummy is Doc McDreamy i haven`t had the pleasure yet ??


----------



## Ladyhex

really really yummy    i couldnt stop looking


----------



## yellazippy

LOL i have a vision of him looking all dreamy with dildo cam in hand


----------



## Ladyhex

he was standing talking to me with it in his hands     lubing it up lmao (is that even how you spell lubing lol) you know what i mean


----------



## yellazippy

The mental image is priceless i`m wetting  myself    

Better go do some work catch ya later


----------



## Ladyhex

chat to you later mrs 
my house work is calling me and i cant really be arsed


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk           DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August     EC 26 August     ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept     

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept     ET - 5 Sept       OTD - 21 Sept     

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August     EC - 7 Sept       ET- 10 Sept      OTD - 24 Sept     

Holly01       DR - 18 August   Stimms - 02 Sept       EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept         EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct      

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct      

Kylie          DR 12 August     Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept       OTD - 01 Oct     
Minogue

Fifi             DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct      

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct

Ladyhex      DR 4 Sept         Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 6 Oct          ET 9 Oct          OTD?

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC -                   ET ?               OTD?

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        ET - ?               OTD - 06 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov


Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?             OTD - ?


----------



## Ladyhex

apps hope EC went well mrs and your wee eggs are getting jiggy with it !!!


----------



## apparition

Hi everyone
thanks all espe LH for all your wishes. How are you at the mo?
Felt a little lonely without a cycle buddy but really youre are all cycle buddies. Was anyone there yesterday morning?
sorry I didn't get on yesterday but E/C floored me - not so sore but exhausted and  DH wouldn't let me out of bed - kept threatening me with a bed pan!

Well it was a good result - got 7 eggs and phoned this morning and only 5 were suitable for ICSI but all 5 fertilised. I am so over the moon. DH had to go back to work and I'm really missing him. We've been off together since Thursday and I really think it helped. E/T is on Thursday so hoping they all hold on until then . I was so worried that we wouldn't have any to freeze. Who is the sexy doc I got Dr. Williamson and she is so lovely.

JK32 - don't worry about the injection I didn't find them sore at all.
Welcome ginger anmd sunbeam
Holly, tattie,missy, kylie & fifi - I am     for you all over the next few days. Hang in there.
On the food and drink question - I did a lot of healthy eating prep but found that I strayed a bit while sniffing and on the stimms. Nothing too bad just a bit of chocolate and a bit of cake for comfort. Luckily I don't drink full tea or coffee just herbals but didn't realise about the coke of fizzy dRinks. DO MISS THE WINE! Be gentle on yourself it's a tough time and there is no point in beating yourself up over whatjuice etc.

Trying to fixx the wifi so I can keeop intouch on the laptop before I'm imprisoned to the bed again.
lol Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

^reiki      for thursday 
thats brill you got 7    
i would hit him with it lol    bed pan


----------



## yellazippy

Apps brilliant news all 5 fertilized     for thursday

We`re all here for you mrs    good old DH keeping you bed bound  

Hope you get the laptop going we`ll keep you company not as good as your DH i know   

I`ll second missing the VINO DE COLLAPSO what i wouldn`t give for one glass of red


----------



## lmk

apps that is fab news honey,     that they are doing their thing and all the best for thurs huni.  remember we are here for you, rest up and take it easy as you dont want to use the bed pan   

yella and ladyhex you 2 on fire today giving me a good ole laugh!!!!!  keep it up screw housework its banned until further notice


----------



## yellazippy

Apps have a nice duvet day x


----------



## apparition

Thank so much all.
Everyone has been so kind that I'm getting all teary.

My buddy had her two weans saying wee prayers for me and she can't stop crying.
Dread to think what they'll be like if we get our preciuos BFP.

Also -typing this from the laptop - think the wifi is working but like iF i'm counting on nothing.
Ever noticed how computers are like IF. All techy stuff that trequently lets you down, rules always changing and someone you know can get them more than you can. Just when you think you've solvede it it goes pear shaped and then you haave a break through.

Worried the day is going to well. 

Thanks so much again Apps


----------



## GemmaC

Apps that is fab..100% fertalisation!! Brill!! Take it nice and easy and all the best for Thursday!  

Yella, thanks so much for including me on the list.  

Ladyhex, when I was at the Royal I just got the mid way scan and final one as standard. Thats good they are keeping a good eye on you. They prob just want to do the scan on Friday incase they need to reduce your dose. Hears hoping you get to see the dishy doc again... . Hope it all goes ok for you on fri.


JK32, all the best for number one injection tomorrow morning!

Ginger, looks like we might be cycle buddies. My egg collection is planned for around w/b 9 Nov. With me being on the short protocol I wont know until near the time. U looking fwd to getting started?

I am doing good. Nearly one week over on Metformin. I just started on the one tablet and then start on two this wed. 

I am thinking of all you ladies on the TWW....really hoping you get FAB news this week! 

Hi to anyone else I have missed. Gemma x


----------



## kate z

Hi all 

Congrats Apps on your embies all the best for Thursday.

Ginger happy days you are getting started.

Ladyhex - glad your scan went well, which one is Dr dreamy is it Dr abage? Hes lovely we had him for our review.

Hi Gemma and  anyone Ive missed  

Yellazippa thanks for putting me on the list, I have stopped the herbs now, although the Dr i was seeing in London said it was ok to take them up until starting stimms. I just decided to give them a miss as I am taking other meds for prolactin as well so what with it and the sniffing I didnt want to go overboard. I am finding the sniffing ok- this is day 4- Does anyone else worry that they are not doing it right lol?

I dont start stimms until 16/10 so that means Dr for 3 weeks - is that about average? 

Thanks 

Kz


----------



## Ladyhex

kate z ...i think it is  him he was just lovely


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Kate Z, yes three weeks is around the average for DR. Last time I DR for 25days to be precise!   They try to work you in with a slot they have free for egg collection so normally around the three week mark.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning all  

Kate day 6 sniffing for me...once or twice i have sprayed and am not sure any has come out so i spray again   

Not long now for all you ladies on 2ww


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

How are all the girls d/r and stimming at minute, good luck, i would try to mention but there is so many at minute...

Fifi, tattie, Kylie and Holly not lonng now, i'm starting to brick it, couldn't sleep last night, worrying and i still have another 2 nights!!!

Hi to everyone else..

Missy xx


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Missy, it bound to be head wrecking! Your doing g8 and I have great hopes for you and all the rest of the girls!!


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

Best of luck to all our D/r's hope the drugs not sending you wacky just yet!!

Hey Missy, I feel like a beached whale I'm that swollen and this morning I had  very sharp pains in my lower belly but they've settled now thank God. How are you feeling? Yeah can't believe only 2 nights left- I very nearly tested yesterday but my DH stopped me so may as well hold out now. Are you finding the time long? This has been the longest 2 weeks ever  . Let's hope all goes well for us 2ww girls. The best of luck to you all.

Fifi x


----------



## ginger07

Hi girls

computer in the house is very slow, so have to try and log on at work, but working in an open plan office is sometimes quite hard.

Hi yellazippy, here are my dates, thanks for adding them on for me, DR 3rd Oct, start simms 21st Oct, ec 3rd Nov, but don't have a date for testing yet, is this an ok protocol, I have pcos and it seems pretty quick to me?

Will anyone else be up at the hospital on Fri morning?

How is everyone on the 2WW and the soon to be testers?  Know Kylie is testing tomorrow, sorry don't know about everyone else yet, still trying to get to know people.  But good luck.


----------



## NCKB

hey girls - just popping in to wish you's all look with your testing over the next few days... Fifi, Missy and Kylie      - theres been a bit good luck on here lately so u's will defo keep it going - soon you's will be joining me in puking every day          
Kylie your day is tomorrow how you feeling?

all the rest of the girls either stimming or sniffing best of luck to you ladies    it'll take me a while to get used to the new name


----------



## lmk

missy, kylie,fifi,tattie and holly i wish you girls all the best of luck over the next 2 days you all are in my                                                                                      

apps all the best et tomorrow


----------



## holly01

awh girls thanx so much for all ure kind wishes and prayers u are so so kind and i am embarrased as i am a serial lurker on most threads    

just want to wish all the testers in the next few days


----------



## yellazippy

Girls a question??

I`m 6 days into DR and i got over the original side effects but have had a burning sensation in my left side for about a week (i thought it was my ovary) along with a milky coloured discharge TMI sorry  

But today i have like AF pains (not due til 5th) I`m wondering if this is all normal but am a bit worried in case its a urinary tract infection or similar  

What do you think  am i over-reacting


----------



## lmk

yella did you read the side effect hun in the box?  more than likely its that if you are unsure ring the rfc nurses are great.  hope all gets better soon   xxx


----------



## yellazippy

LMK the box is at home and the pain has just got bad in the last hour 

I`ll check it out when i get home and give the nurses a phone to set my mind at rest thanks


----------



## lmk

i have none of my boxes here all dumped, will have a look about for you hun. do you want the number for rfc??


----------



## yellazippy

LMK the number would be great thanks its getting worse i think i`d better phone


----------



## lmk

here you go honey 028 90 633903 nursing dept. let me know how you get on


----------



## apparition

Hi all
how are you all doing at the end of the 2ww?

Just a question - after egg collection how long did you feel tender for?
Didn't do too much moving around yesterday but out and about today and feel a little delicate in the abdomen.
Is OHS really painful - would I defiantely know if I had it. 
DH is all concerned that I weigh a couple of pound extra since yestrday but I think it must have been last nights pizza.

Thanks Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls, for the good wishes..

Bumble Bee sorry to hear your news xx.

Fifi not doing too bad same as you swollen and still a bit sore... The is while tempting to test, you just would like to know one way or other....

Apparition, i still feel tender from e/c just take a while with all the prodding they do... Just take it easy..

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Kylie, Tattie and Holly all the very best for tomorrow....

Missyxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Apps all the very best for tomorrow hun                        

all the girls that are testing over the next couple of days good luck               

yella hows you feeling now mrs ...did you ring the RFC and what did they say   

crazykate..hows the sniffing going ? hope the mad woman isnt around to much


----------



## Ladyhex

gemma c im up on friday morning at 8 am what time are you up at hun


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Quick post, sorry for lack of personals,

Was diagnosed with enlarged ovaries and mild OHSS today but nothing to worry about, my con said.  My symptoms (painful bloated tender belly) are caused mainly by progesterone, not OHSS, he said.  Haven't tested early, holding out til the morning, I have the HPT all laid out, ready and waiting.

Apparition, good luck!!

Good luck to Missy, Fifi, Tattie and Holly!!

Kylie


----------



## Ladyhex

kylie hope you are feeling better very soon mrs 
all the very best for testing tomorrow 
     for your BFP


----------



## fifi31

Kylie, Tattie and Holly,

Good luck tomorrow      

Fifi x


----------



## ginger07

morning all,

Hi yellazippy, how are you feeling today?  Where you able to get in touch with the hospital, hope all is well.

Good luck to all the girls testing today, hope we have plenty of     and good news.

I'm starting to get excited and nervous in one go now, hubby got bankers draft yesterday for drugs which I pick up tomorrow and then the sniffing starts on Saturday, have never had side effects before on the sniffer drug, but I have never tried this one, so I'm hoping that I don't have a reaction to this, but only time will tell I guess.

Will pop in later to see if there is any news. XXX

Ginger


----------



## NCKB

KYLIE - I really hope this morning brought you wonderful news        

missy & fifi - have you both been tempted to test early     only one day left      

good luck to all you other ladies testing today or in the coming days


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Morning everyone,

Well...

We did our test this morning and got a BFP.  Today is our OTD and we held out til 8am this morning - I managed to resist the temptation to test early.  We got an unequivocal positive on the pee stick the clinic had given us.      

I'm 41 and this is our first IVF attempt, we've been ttc for two years - since getting married in Oct 2007.  This is a lovely anniversary present for us.  My elderly eggs and my DH's lazy sperm have managed to get us this far!  I'm not getting too excited just yet because the chances of miscarriage are so high at my age. Good luck to everyone else testing today.

Kylie


----------



## NCKB

*KYLIE OMG* I just knew you would get your positive this morning... im sooooo happy for you and DP.... Best of luck now for the next 8 months


----------



## yellazippy

Kylie OMG      I`m so chuffed for you both       

What a lovely start to the day   to you both


----------



## NCKB

KYLIE.............



Love Nicola xxx


----------



## lmk

kylie congrats to you and dh on your 



love lmkxxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Holly & Tattie     for you both this morning   

Missy & Fifi tomorrow i`ll be     for you girls   

Ginger glad you`re getting started  

LMK thanks for yesterday mrs...i`m off to the doctors this morning for tests hopefully nothing serious  

Apps good luck with ET today hope you`re ok and pop on later to let us know how it went   

LX How are things with you today

Hi to everyone else  

Yella x


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS KYLIE    

So pleased for you and your husband, you both must be on cloud nine.

Here's to a wonderful 8mths. XXXX


----------



## lmk

yella hope all comes back ok hun, best getting these things checked out!!  glad to help


----------



## fifi31

Ah Kylie,

That's fantastic news-CONGRATULATIONS    

Enjoy this time chick

Fifi x


----------



## GemmaC

KYLIE!!!!!!!        !! FAB! FAB! FAB!!! Over the moon for you!!! Bet your on cloud nine! What an anniversary pressie. That would prob also explain the OHHS symptoms too with your hormones going on! yea!!!!

LadyHex, all the best for tomorrow hun! Hope all look ok and no risk of OHHS. I am not back up with Origin till end of month. I am due my period soon, once it arrives I start the pill for 21 days and then once I have a bleed I go up to them for scan to see if I am good to get started on stims. 

Yella, how is your pain you poor love? Did you get to speak to someone?

Ginger, last yr I was on the Suprecur nasal spray last time four times and day and had no major side effects. Hot flushed started about two weeks in but not bad at all. It did give me a few headaches but drinking 2lts helped with that also. Yes, its scary signing that chq!


Off work today so heading to do the shopping and maybe a wee coffee..xx


----------



## Ladyhex

KYLIE AND DH


----------



## Ladyhex

ginger im up on friday morning


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma pain has eased off a little thank god  

I have to get a urinalysis and swab done this morning just to rule out infection  

Drinking gallons of water to try and flush out the system


----------



## Tattie

Morning ladies,

Sorry girls that I very rarely post but no computer at home and only sneaky on in work!  (so I can't do personals at the mo)

CONGRATULATIONS KYLIE    Well done  

Well I tested early on Tuesday morning ( ) and I also got a    Our otd is tomorrow and I have a CB digitial to use tomorrow and I also have a Boots cheapie test here in work so I'm going to test again in a moment or two to be sure, to be sure  

I'm 40 in January and like Kylie I am not getting myself excited until I get my scan (3 weeks  ) 

Good luck ladies and I will try and get back on to confirm the result!!

Tattie xo


----------



## fifi31

Tattie-CONGARTULATIONS      

Such brilliant news!!

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

WOW, What a massive turnaround for this thread..... 

Congratulation Kylie and Tattie, great news.... I'm really bricking myself now..

Missy xx


----------



## fifi31

Missy,

If its any consoloation I am too!! I'm in the house all day but I'm going to go to mums to distrcat me for a while!!  

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

I am in the house too, driving me in sane looking at the same 4 walls, dh is working to after 4 today and don't want to go out to have to lift the pram into the car, bit of a feardy..... 

Missy xx


----------



## ginger07

wow this is great news, congratulations Tatty and husband, hopefully the good news keeps up, gaves us all a lift.

What time are you up at the hospital Ladyhex?  I'm up at 9.30, have to go to the pharmacy first.  Maybe I will see you up there.

Thanks GemmaC for that bit of information, is drinking a lot of water the key to trying to keep symptoms at bay?  if it was I would drink the well dry, lol.  As the side effects are my main concern, as don't want my wee ds to suffer for my moods, bad enough having pmt once a month.


----------



## shaz2

CONGRATULATIONS TATTIE AND KYLIE THATS FANTASTIC NEWS.


----------



## NCKB

TATTIE      on ur    - brill news on here today.. makes morning afternoon and evening sickness SOOO worth while  


    FIFI AND MISSY for tomorrow - ive good feelings about you ladies


----------



## fifi31

NCKB, IMK, Yellazippy and Shaz thanks so much for your kind words. I really apprecaite it- hope you ladies are keeping well!!

Fifi x


----------



## NCKB

Thanks fifi - feel like S    H I T E - i feel sick all day long and cant eat a thing         - BUT its meant to be good signs (or so "they" say    ) 

how are the nerves?


----------



## fifi31

Not so good NCKB.Ha ha sounds like you have a wee bit of nausea- would love to be preggers also- here's hoping   Heading to my muims to kill a bit of time.
Take care

Fifi x


----------



## yellazippy

Tattie *YEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*    Another    congrats to you and DH


----------



## lmk

tattie  to you and dh on your  i bet you are both on  heres to a healthy 8 months xxxx


----------



## holly01

OMG Congrats ladies on the   soooo delighted to see good news

   to 2morrows testers         to see more good news ladies

sadly it wasnt our time yet again   ah well......


----------



## yellazippy

Holly so sorry mrs you really don`t deserve this       

You are such a great support to all us girls we`d be lost without you    to you & DH 

Keep you`re chin up i     your time will come soon noone is more deserving


----------



## GemmaC

Tattie!! another BPF!!!!! Absolutely brill!! Keep them coming!!! Congrats to you and DH!! 

Yella, I hope your pain eases soon and all is cleared up soon for you.   Hopefully your results wont take too long to come back so that you can get on an antibio if needs be. 

Ginger, I def found drinking at least 2lts throughout kept the symptoms at bay. I did not find symptoms too bad, once or twice I got a bit more emotional than normal and a bit more aggravated over nothing but overall I was grand so hoping your the same. Spraying four times seems like a lot of hard work but it becomes such a routine you wont think a think about it. I did mine at 7.30, 12.30, 17.30 & 23.00 but you can work it to suit yourself. And then once stims started I introduced it at the 17.30 time but I think I would swap that to morning if I was doing it again to get it out of the way. 

Missy and fifi all the very best for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## fifi31

Hey ladies,

Holly I am so sorry for you and DH- I'm really gutted for you both. Be good to each other...

How slow can a day go ??  


Missy how are you getting on now?

Fifi x


----------



## apparition

Hi all
what fantastic news!!
    Tattie and Kylie

 tommorow fifi and missy.

  holly    be gentle hun - we're here for you.

As for me had the E/T today - got 2 grade B+ (is that a grade 2?)embies one 6 cell one 7 put back in. 
Is this good? Dr Williamson said they were 'pretty'.
Unfortunatly non of the others were suitable for freezing. 

Had really mixed feelings and was a bit emotional but really happy and feel blessed to be carrying these two.
Any advice for these early days - is it brazil nut and pinapple juice time?

Quite content Apps


----------



## Babypowder

Girls not quite up to date so forgive me if I miss anyyone,

Kylie congrats  

Sparkley congrats  

Tattie congrats  

Great news girls, its been a while from so many BFP's here's hoping for many more     

Missy goodluck for the morning   

Apps so pleased your finally  brill! re-pinapple and nuts, they are generally for your womb lining leading up to e/t but im sure there's no harm in continuing now,I quite liked the juice


----------



## Ladyhex

Tattie brilliant news hun


----------



## Ladyhex

Ginger ~ im up at 8 in the morning ....we will just miss each other


----------



## JK32

apps thats fantastic!!  Hope you get your   in 2 weeks time. 

Congrats on being PUPO!!

Good luck ladyhex for tomorrow  

just a quick post as i posted on n.i girls

jk xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls, thanks for all the well wishes from everyone..

Holly so sorry take care.... 

Apparition congrats on being pupo, your cycle seems to have flown around, good luck...

Fifi had to get out of the house when dh came home went to town for a walk about, back killing me now but worth getting out.. Omg.. tomorrow morning ahhhhhhh..... How's you did you get a wee break to your mum's??

Hi to everyone else..........

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Apps congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Ladyhex

missy and fifi good luck for tomorrow morning


----------



## NCKB

holly so sorry hunny - look after urself and DP


----------



## NCKB

APPS - congrats on being



take care and relax now for the next 2 weeks xxxx

missy and fifi         hope u both are ok... just another few hrs


----------



## fifi31

Hey ladies,

Holly honey hope you are ok and taking it easy  
Best of luck to all the ladies on stimms or sniffing- hope it all works outfor you!!

Missy how are you?

Just to let you know that I cheated last night and did a test and did another one this morning and  we got a    - 
we are absoloutely thrilled!!!!!! OMG-after five years of negative tests we finally got a positive-Please God let this be our time  . My DH went to work like a cheshire cat  

Thanks so much girls to all of you who wished us well it means so much xx

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Fifi great news you must be over the moon.....     I nearly tested last night too the suspense was killing me... Hope all goes well for you now for the next 8.5 months... Take care and keep in touch....

Well i tested and mine is a    too really can't believe i am typing this, after having lauren i didn't think we could be as lucky again.. I also have something to confess to i tested early on sunday and had a faint positive but this could mean't anything at the time, either faint as in the trigger was still there or faint as in low hcg..... So that it why i never put it on here... 

Fifi we may meet yet at the scan if they land the same day.....

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

OMG WHAT A WAY TO START A FRIDAY......... 
IM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU MISSY & FIFI.... I JUST KNEW YOU'S WOULD GET UR POSITIVE



WELL DONE GIRLS IM DELIGHTED FOR YOU BOTH HERES TO ALL OUR HEALTHY BABIES IN 2010


----------



## jellybaba

big congrats to Tattie, Kylie, Missy and Fifi you ladies give us all hope and strength to carry on.

Holly01 take care mrs it WILL be your turn someday

xxxx


----------



## NCKB

MISSY & FIFI


----------



## GemmaC

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Missy and Fifi that is just BRILLIANT news!!!!! I am so excited for you both !!!! YYYEEEEAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Congrats to all of you!!!!       
Just a Jellababa said it gives us all just hope! x


----------



## Ladyhex

Missy and Fifi 


brilliant the luck on here has now changed


----------



## Ladyhex

girls i got Dr McDreamy again this morning woohoo !!!
he is really lovely,he said he was really glad he brought me up for the extra scan!! ( he just wanted to see me again lol ) it was nothing to do with the scan lol  
Yella (same thing again this morning lubing up  ) hope your feeling better hun  

I think it will be FET for me, he seen 10 on one side and 9 one the other and some are measuring 2cm already. So got bloods done (have to ring at 3 pm for results) and the injection have been reduced. Or he even said they might just bring me forward.

Again girls a big congrats


----------



## yellazippy

Missy & Fifi                

So chuffed for you both


----------



## yellazippy

Morning all  

LX Is that good or bad news    are your follies growing too quickly or really well at this stage...why FET?

Lucky you having steamy McDreamy again   

I got results of tests and have a nasty urinary tract infection but got antibiotics so should pick up over the weekend


----------



## yellazippy

Apps congrats you`re now


----------



## Ladyhex

yella ~    hope the anit-b's kick in really quicky

i really dont know    I think there are to many at this stage( i have to go to tuesday before EC) He said today that they may have to freeze 
hopefully know more on sunday at final scan


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls...
Sounds nasty yellazippy hope antibiotics start to work soon...

Ladyhex it is good you have mr mcdreamy looking out for you, hope all goes well at next scan, what dose where you on??

Missyxx


----------



## yellazippy

Its good they have slotted in extra scans to monitor whats going on...how are you feeling ET won`t be long now    

Thanks Missy its just quite painful but i know it will pass, congrats again i bet you`re stiil in shock


----------



## lmk

whooo hoooo congrats missy & dh (not forgetting big sis lauren) AND fifi & dh on your


----------



## Ladyhex

missy~ i was on the standard dose 

yella ~ excited i think


----------



## lmk

APPS huge congrats to you and dh on being 

yellazippy, how infection clears up real soon 
ladyhex, what a way to brighten up your morning with dr mcdreamy!! hope and  all goes well and ec can go ahead as normal


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes  

LX just pm`d you


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers yellazippy and lmk


----------



## GemmaC

Ladyhex, Mr. Dreamy seems to know what he is doing. Good job he is keeping a good "eye" on you, while your keeping a good "eye" on him! I am sure your feeling uncomfortable with all those wee eggs. 

Yella, your poor love. No wonder you were feeling so rotten. Hopefully that antibio will do the trick for you ASAP and your will start to feel the benefits in 24hrs. 

Apps, hope your resting up well these days.


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk           DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August     EC 26 August     ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept      

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept     ET - 5 Sept       OTD - 21 Sept      

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August     EC - 7 Sept       ET- 10 Sept      OTD - 24 Sept       

Holly01       DR - 18 August   Stimms - 02 Sept       EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct          

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept         EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct       

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct        

Kylie          DR 12 August     Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept       OTD - 01 Oct      
Minogue

Fifi             DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct       

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct

BLMCNI      DR - ?              Stimms - ?                EC - 30 Sept      ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct

Ladyhex      DR 4 Sept         Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct          ET ? Oct          OTD?

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC - ?                ET ?                OTD?

Sunbeam    N/A                  N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov    OTD - 3 Nov  

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        ET - ?               OTD - 06 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov


Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                 EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?             OTD - ?


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy ~nice


----------



## apparition

Hi all
what wonderful news missy and fifi and your DHs.  .

Hope the momentum keeps going!

Thanks for all your lovely wishes - never thought i'd get to this point.

Ladyhex - hope the eggs calm a little and your scan goes well

Yellazippy - hope the antibiotics kick in.

Getting totally bored of daytime tv.

GLAD you're all there.
Apps


----------



## holly01

Congrat s to all the


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi just got phone call from RFC
they have moved me forward, EC is now monday instead of tuesday(my bloods showed something) I will be drugs on sunday      

Apps~hows you feeling today


----------



## apparition

Hi
thank goodness for laptop internet and you lot othrwise i'd die of boredom.
Haven't quite got into the knitting and reading yet as I'm not used to extended periods of free time.
I'll get there and be a pro soon - doc gave me a four week line.

Great news on E/C ladyhex - are you feeling bloated - will they go for transfer or let things recover.    for you.

Where is evereyone else today?

Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

Apps ~ get the knitting out girl   i love knitting 

no not bloated at all, i feel great   i dont know if they will do ET on thurday or not im sure i will know more on monday.
4 week sickline thats great you dont have to worry about work or anything!!


----------



## GemmaC

Great news Ladyhex! All the very best for Monday! So you will be taking your trigger injection tomorrow then? What time are you in for on Monday?


----------



## lmk

ladyhex that is fab news honey i am so happy that all is going to plan well done you!!!

apps thats brill you got a line and no stress of work (i'm still on the sick  ) rest up and take it easy huni!


----------



## Ladyhex

Im up at 12 noon on monday last sniff at 10pm on saturday and trigger at 12 midnight 

I thinking of getting a sickline for about 4 weeks    

Lmk good for you mrs you just rest up, how do you feel.  is the sickness there?


----------



## lmk

the nausea has kicked in starts at 4ish every night, not sleeping great because of the constant peeing!!!  bring it on i can handle it  

omg you will be drug free come sunday  . how quick has time flown for you!!!  wish you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Ladyhex

them twinnies have started early to keep you up mrs !!!


----------



## lmk

ladyhex you are soooooooooo funny!!!  i wish - i hope -  i pray -  give me a 5 a side football team i'll still be happy!!


----------



## kate z

Hey girls 

Firstly woo hoo to all the BFPS congratulations    , I hope the good run continues.

Apparition congrats on being Pupo enjoy the knitting.!

Good luck for Monday Ladyhex. 

Yella hope you are feeling better, it looks like our Ec is planned for the same day - good luck! 

Hi to everyone else sorry there are a lot of name to remember!   

Well I am on day 7 of sniffing with no probs or side effects. I cant wait to start stimms. I am on the standard dose this time having been on the low dose last time so hopefully I will have a good response. 

kz


----------



## Mamabud

What fantastic news on the board the last couple of days - congrats to all the BFP's.  Take it easy, and hopefully it'll fly by to ur scan date.  Holly - sorry that it didn't work out this time   

Imk - 5 more sleep till ur scan.  Hope ur feeling v sick  

Good luck to evryone else, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## louise09

Oh my goodness!!!

Tatie, fiffi, kylie and missy im sooooooooooooooo happy for you all!  This is great news, I hope im as lucky  

Apps, congrats on being pupo 

To all the drugies, hope all is ok and going well.

Holly01, im so so sorry    take care of urself  

Ive been dr for nearly 2 weeks now, it seems like ages.  I can't wait to get started on stimms!

xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Big congrat to Fifi and Missy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yellazippy please and me to your list. Im FET on Nov 3rd and OTD on NOV 17th!  Thanks

Let the BFP's continue to flow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

to Missy and Fifi, just brill news for the N.Ireland gilrs 

Ladyhex, goodluck for Monday and hope your well 

Apps,         

Lmk, im counting down the days til your scan-its twwwwwwwwwwwwinnnniies lol.

 to everyone else.

I changed the subject box other night on this thread-do it as every month passes, and was  that DEC is in there, I can't quite believe I may be starting then again-Proff said end of DEC but my a/f comes at the start of the month-so it will prob run into Jan......eeeek.


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,

Thanks to Apps, Holly, Babypowder, Louise, Loopybud, Sunbeam for all your well wishes  

Hope you are all keeping well at the mo.

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

I all, just wanted to second what fifi said, girls likes for the well wishes...

Apparition congrats on being pupo...

Missy xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
starting to get used to taking it easy - although might have overdone it today as lots of visitors turned up.

What did you all do on he 2ww? Did you bedrest,sleep a lot, go back to work, no housework etc?

DH has me on bedrest although i was up and about today but fitted lots of lying down.

Katez and louise - hope time to stimms isn't too long.

GOODLUCK LADYHEX n the last injections.

Check in with you all tommorrow Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate wants me to say congrats to everybody that got there BFP over the past couple of days ....she is working overtime at the mo and hopes to get on sometime over the weekend


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder its so scary how fast it is going in now christmas is just round the corner    so pleased you are getting started again hun    

apps ~  thanks hun i cant wait to be drug free    i will be running round thinking i have missed something tomorrow !! 

kate Z how are you finding the sniffin so far ?


----------



## Ladyhex

Well girls thats me drug free 

bring on monday


----------



## yellazippy

Just wanted to pop on and wish LX  for tomorrow    

I`ll catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone   it's meeeeeee

Oh girls I can't tell you the excitement I was feeling for you all as I read through the last 10 pages..........I am over the moon for EACH AND EVERYONE of you      

Holly01 - oh hun!!!! I'm so very sorry to read your news here's an extra big hug                   

Apps - congratulations on being PUPO !!  I know what you mean about the day time tv.  When I was on my 2ww in April my mum taking me out to help organised bits and pieces for my sister's wedding.

Ladyhex - thanks for posting for me    Enjoy your drug free day!!  AND DON'T FORGET fingers crossed and legs wide open tomorra      

As for me I'm on day 9 of sniffing I think    No symptoms except that I'm awake at 5.30am EVERY morning    I just can't sleep.  I feel like there is more spray running down my nose than is actually being taken in!!!!  And all the overtime isn't helping in the tiredness stakes but it has to be done unfortunately I'll not be complaining when I get my October pay cheque anyway     

                                        


Hi yella!!!
Kate xx


----------



## kate z

Hey girls 

Well this is day 9 for me too. Kate I'm really glad to hear you think more is falling out of your nose than in to it. I thought it was just me lol. I am on the overtime too, I have to work all 7 days from tomorrow but at least it will make the time go quick for us.

Ladyhex, good luck for tomorrow, hope you have a nice chilled day today.

Apps, I was wondering about that too. I am veering towards trying the bedrest this time. I was going to go and stay with my mum for a couple of days because they are all on the one level for the loo etc, but they are away.If I stay home dh will be at work so thats not very practical. I am seriously tempted to blow the budjet and book into a hotel for a couple of days and dont move except to order roomservice, that would be well cool . Last time i stayed on the sofa mostly but went up and down the staiirs and fixed myself food etc. DH thinks its a stupid idea but in her book zita west recommends bedrest for at least 48 hours.

Louise09 hope the time goes quick for you - when do you start stimms?

Sunbeam congrats on getting a date- good luck.


----------



## blmcni

Hi ladies!!

Thought I'd log onto the boards again as they were a great support to me during our 1st cycle to years ago. 

Just finished a really stressful week with EC on Wed and ET on Fri at RFC. Scan on Monday suggested there may only be cysts and no actual eggs, so terrified but thankfully had 5 eggs on Wed. Waited nervously til Thurs to hear about fertilisation, 3 out of 5 doing well. 2 embryos transferred on Friday, a 4a and 6b on day 2 so keeping fingers crossed as they are better quality than last time. Am off work for another week, age old debate over whether you should or not but I only had 2 days off after last time so this time I want to feel I've given it the best shot.

Looking forward to chatting to everyone,

Beverley xo


----------



## ginger07

Hello girlies

I go offline for a few days and what lovely news to come back to, congratulations fifi and missy, you and your dh's must be over the moon, and what a nice gap between siblings for you missy.

Sorry to hear about your news holly    

Good luck ladyhex for tomorrow, what time is your EC at?  Will be   for you.

I was up at the hospital getting my drugs on friday morning and the nurse has told me that there is a chance that only 1 embroyo will be put back in, if we are lucky to get that far, as they are trying to decrease the risk of multiple pregnancies.  This will only happen if the grades of the egg are very good, was any one else told this but even though the egg quality was good they still got the 2 embroyos put back?  Every time I have done this before, I always got the 2 put in again, and it gave me hope, but now I'm a bit worried.  I know 1 is better than none, but at least before I prayed that if 1 didn't make it at least maybe the other one would be stronger, and now that wee bit of hope may be taken away.  Any reassurance would be very much appreciated.


----------



## blmcni

Hi Ginger

I have ET on Friady past, they put 2 back in one was a 4a (which they said is perfect for day 2) and the other a 6b. At our appointment with nurse she said because we'd had one failed cycle beofre they would put 2 embryos in thia time, although she did give us the leaflet and explain about only putting one back but said straight away it didn't apply to us as they use their own criteria to decide. Unless things have changes, but our appointment was only in August.

Hope that helps

Bev


----------



## Ladyhex

blmcni ~welcome to the mad house    fingers crossed for you to get your BFP hun !!

ginger i was up at 8am didnt get taken till 8.30am was anybody in the waiting room on friday morning? they told me the same thing , its all down to grading on the day of ET also.


----------



## ginger07

Thanks for the replies Bev and ladyhex, just waiting until the day I suppose, better having a good egg than none at all 

We got taken around 9.40, the place was packed.  There was another couple there with their green bag of goodies as well, though they where before us. 

Good luck Bev on being on the PUPO, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is feeling fine today as well, very quiet today, must be that Sunday feeling.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
DH allowed me out in the car today although he drove - he's being so protective.
His birthday today - best present he has had for a while he says and he is of all next week

Welcome Bev. It,s lovely to have someone at the same stage as me. 
I had embryo transfer - a 6B+ and a 7B+ put back on Thursday. Test Thursday fortnight.

Ginger We had been told that we would have only have got one as it was our first ICSI so we were so happy when they put back two.
I think it mighht have been because the 2 were Bs and there were no embryos suitable for freezing.
Feel so blessed to have the two. Good luck with the drugs.

Katez definately recommend staying home so you can be with your DH as much as possible - they feel helpless enough. Could he rig up a tv/dvd player, laptop, books and mags in your bedroom. Ours looks like technology central. Kept my DH as busy as possible to keep his mind off it all. He had food all made up and drinks and kept cool upstairs and had friends and relatives drop in to break up the boredom. Even if it is for a cople of days you might feel happier you did everything you could. I know it has been a real lesson in slowing down for me as i'm always rushing around allover. Wish I had done more during stimms. Good time to get some guided meditaion CDs or music.

Good luck Ladyhex for tommorrow.   Take it really easy as the E/C can be quite uncomfortable - take the advice of bedrest after - I know I needed it for two days and I felt better for the transfer.

love to all  chat tomorrow 
Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Hi there all

Ginger just wanted to give you a bit of hope, they told us at our nurses and consultant appointments that we would only have one put back as we have one successful tx, but when the embryologists called after fertilisation she said you will have to put back as this isn't your first tx, i was the same as you and was ready for a fight right up until this phone call, so don't panic just yet....

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

Hi Ginger - hope ur well - I just wanted to say that i had only one embryo put back in and it got my BFP      - so just goes to show that one can actually work aswell hun


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk           DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August     EC 26 August     ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept      

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept     ET - 5 Sept       OTD - 21 Sept      

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August     EC - 7 Sept       ET- 10 Sept      OTD - 24 Sept       

Holly01       DR - 18 August   Stimms - 02 Sept       EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct          

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept         EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct        

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct        

Kylie          DR 12 August     Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept       OTD - 01 Oct        
Minogue

Fifi             DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept       OTD - 02 Oct        

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct

BLMCNI      DR - ?               Stimms - ?                 EC - 30 Sept       ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ? Oct          OTD?       

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 3 Nov 

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC - ?                ET ?                OTD? 

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        ET - ?              OTD - 06 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov


Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                 EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?             OTD - ?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

How is everyone today   

Apps hope you`re doing ok on 2ww and daytime tv isn`t making you lose your sanity      to your DH

LX thinking of you this morning i hope EC isn`t too uncomfortable though i think you are not one to complain  

Regarding the 2ww i will have 2 days bed rest after ET then back to work, my job is not physical so i hope keeping busy will stop me from going insane on 2ww

Thats provided i get that far       

If anyone needs updated or added to the list let me know...things are a little quiet at the moment where are you all   

Yella


----------



## Babypowder

LX hope ec went well and    for loads of wee eggies.

Yella the list looks great when you see it all typed out,      for more   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## fifi31

Hey girles,

Thanks yellazippy for updating the list!! The best of luck to all the girls going through EC and ET this week- thinking of yous all   same goes to all ladies on the 2ww

Hey Missy tried to reply to your last PM but your inbox is full- popular gal  

Chat soon
Fifi x


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls.  I have some hope for you all!!  I am posting this in a complete state of shock. 

I have been ttc on and off for 11 years and have never managed a pregnancy.  I have been through IVF/Frozen Embryo Transfer 3 times in the last year and have just reached the top of the NHS list.  I was waiting for AF to arrive so that I could get started in October, so was thinking I was about 3 weeks away from down regging.  It was to be my last attempt.  

Well, DH has been commenting lately that I'm getting bigger 'up top' and eating 'like a horse' (charming), and we had expected AF to arrive a few weeks ago, although I am so irregular it is impossible to predict when it is coming. So I did a preg test last night just to prove him wrong as I 'knew' there was no way I could be pregnant and just wanted to stop him getting his hopes built up.  Well, guess what, I got two pink lines on two separate tests   !! I couldnt believe it and refused to accept they were accurate.  How can you try so hard for 11 years and face so much heartache, and then 3 weeks before your NHS try with IVF, you fall pregnant?? I had a test with the GP this morning and they have confirmed I am about 5 or 6 weeks gone.  

As I type this it feels like I am writing on behalf of someone else.  I know it is very early days and I know that I could be setting myself up for a fall.  But right now, I am just so happy.  It is like a dream and I might as well enjoy it.  I hope and pray that this is our time and that God wants this for us now.

Anyway, I just wanted you all to know and I hope it gives you all some hope that miracles really do happen.  I have PCOS, coeliac disease, a blood disorder, and I'm no spring chicken at 37. also my DH has antibody issues which meant we were going for ICSI and have forked out £8k on it already.  If we can manage a pregnancy then there is hope for everyone else.  Who knows if I can manage to hang on to my little bean but I am going to give it a darn good try!

Babydust to all

Jo x


----------



## lmk

jomag what a fab story!!!   on your   i bet you and dh are on . your story is an inspiration to us all!!  well done!!!


----------



## annouska

Hi Jomag,

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Your story is so inspiring, many thanks for sharing x


----------



## Mamabud

Jomag, I'm elated for you!  I was reading ur post with goose bumps!  Take care of yourself, and take it easy.  Congratulations to you and DH!


----------



## Ladyhex

Jomag ~ congrats on your pregnancy ..heres to 8 healthy months


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello ladies 
what a great day !! 

Well EC went really well ...we got 18 eggs    We have to freeze all, We are happy with that,( i feel great   )cause my ovaries are very enlarged.  6 weeks till we do FET so not to long to wait.  

Dr McDreamy Part 3     he came into see me after EC and said well done on getting all them eggs.  Girls i think he loves me


----------



## lmk

well done ladyhex, middle name should be chicken!!!!  its for the best that you give them super ovarys time to calm down!!  6 weeks will fly hon!!  dr mcdreamey will have forgotten you come wed as he'll see me again       ( i hope i see him  )


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers mrs !! 

Your scan is on wed ...it has gone in so quick    Lmk he will never forget me


----------



## GemmaC

Jomag what an amazing story! Congratulation to you and DH!    

Ladyhex, 18 eggs!! Well done girl! I am sure our feeling a sore after all that! You know yourself, keep drinking plenty of water to flush out. I would say you, ginger and myself could be having transfer around the same time all being well.  I am loving the Dr. McDreamy stories.. , I think he is in love with you alright! Hey what does he actually look like, I have never had the pleasure?

AF arrived y'day so I have started on the pill for 21days.  I was not feeling the best this morning with the Metformin, vomiting bile and gallbladder pain but it settled after a few hrs thankfully and I am as right as rain again.


----------



## GemmaC

lmk, all the best for fri..


----------



## lmk

gemma glad the af turned up and the ball gets rolling!!!  he is a younger version of barack obama but sexier!!!!

ladyhex the time dragged for me hon, but 2 more restless sleeps and god willing we see a wee heartbeat/s   
i second what gemma said keep drinking the water and flush the follies out rest and take it easy


----------



## GemmaC

Very dishy then!! Ummmm......I want to go and have a look myself now!


----------



## Ladyhex

gemma glad AF has showed her face..think your right about ET it would be good testing altogether    i have already drunk 2 litres of water so far    

Lmk    you see heart/s i think it will hearts


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk said:


> he is a younger version of barack obama but sexier!!!!


yes he sure does


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,
Congrats Jo on such a  success story!!!!! Enjoy this time  

Ladyhex congrats on getting 18 eggs that's fab news chick well done.

Hi to everyone else

Fifi x


----------



## apparition

Hi all
jomag what a fantastic and inspiring story -   
here's to a very special pregnancy and a wee bairn at the end.

Ladyhex - glad things went well and you are happy with the result. Not too sore?

GemmaC hope you're feeling better.

ALL well here - went for a wee dander round Hillsborough today but tired now.

Apps


----------



## yellazippy

Jomag its wonderful to hear your story many congrat to you and DH i wish you a happy,healthy pregnancy    

LMK i didn`t realise your scan was so soon   all the best bet your excited to see your wee baba for the first        

Gemma happy days AF has showed her face  

LX you really outdone yourself 18 eggs OMG that must be a record    McDreamy again it must be love indeed   

Hope the enlarged ovaries aren`t leaving you too uncomfortable  rest up and take care   

Hi to everyone looking in


----------



## Ladyhex

apps its wasnt to bad at all ....im waiting for DH to come in from work so i can go to bed had to stay up for DD to come in from school and get sorted ...we are happy with the result thanks 

Yellazippy i couldnt believe it, we were still in the wee theatre room and they said we have counted 12 and i say great. she said hold on there is still more to come    Dr McDreamy what can i say    

cheers girls for all the wishes


----------



## Babypowder

JOMAG OMG what fab news, a true miracle, so, so happy for you and DH, you truely deseve this


----------



## Babypowder

Lx what a crop 18   just brilliant     roll on 6weeks, and   McDreamy what a babe!


----------



## JK32

Jomag fantastic news!!!! I can only imagine how you and DH a  feeling right now - you deserve it!! 

LX - WOW!!! 18 eggs!! Dr McDreamy certainly brought you good luck   Make sure and rest up now and as the girls say -plenty of fluids!! I'm ragin was all set for meeting Dr McDreamy today - toenails painted, smooth legs etc... and i think it was Dr Traubb!!! Def no Dr. McDreamy!!! Do they not tell you on your 1st scan how may follies there are?? he just said everything was going well.. back on friday for final scan..

LMK all the best for your scan on Wednesday   for ya!

Gemma glad AF arrived - about the only time we ever want AF to show up!!  

big   to everyone else.

jkxx


----------



## shaz2

wow jomag congratulations honey on your fantastic result, im so delighted for use, you rest up now an take it easy..xx  

ladyhex fantastic result for use as well...18..wooooooo hooooooo,  get the water into you now mrs..xx 

hello to everyone sorry just a wee quick post...xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Jomag omg that must have been such a lovely surprise, congrats and good luck.....

Ladyhex great news on the 18 eggs....

Fifi hi, have emptied my box now, never empty it!!!

Imk you must be so excited for wednesday, good luck, how long did you have to wait to get a scan date from you posted your letter, mrs impatience here    .....

Shaz how are you now, are you still in

Kylie how are you now are you ovaries still enlarged

hi to everyone else d/r or stimming or waiting to start!!

Missy xx


----------



## molly777

Jomag, just read your post, what a lovely story and what a lovely surprise you and your DH most have got.... so delighted for hun, thanks for giving us all hope  , luck after yourself....  

LOL M777


----------



## shaz2

hi missy, no im at home now thank god, couldnt get a decent sleep in that place...lol..xx


----------



## MISSY97

Thats good news Shaz, it is really hard to sleep in that place i didn't hardly sleep the 3 nights i was in with lauren...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

i hardly slept this time either with wans snoring an stuff, bloody terrible..lol


----------



## MISSY97

lol...............


----------



## IGWIN79

Jomag how amazing ,i am over the moon for you hun congrats and here to a happy and heathy 8.5 monthss ahead    

Ladyhex congrats on the 18 egg well done chick 

hi emak and andrea and crazycate  and sunbeam  

Imk good luck for scan on wed hunnie will be checking in on you (TWINS)      

shaz hope you are felling better soon hun big hugs for ya   

congrats to all the BFPs there are so many now lol  and may it continue !!!!!

Big hi to everyone else and hope yous are all keeping ok


----------



## NCKB

Jomag - thats brilliant news.. what a wonderful surprise.. just goes to show miracles can actually happen  

Hi to all - hope ur all doin well  
Nicola xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

omg girls im on shock     we have 17 going for freeze this morning


----------



## MISSY97

Ladyhex that is fantastic news, well done!!

Missy xx


----------



## NCKB

WELL DONE LADYHEX THATS BRILL NEWS


----------



## lmk

ladyhex well done you and dh!!!  bet you are over the moon!!!  keep drinking the fluids girl xx

missy i got the offer for my scan about 9-10 days after posting my letter off, i had 3 week wait for scan   worse wait than 2ww.  how are you??

apps how are you? resting up i hope   

jk sorry you didnt have the pleasure of mcdreamy, looks like he only has eyes for ladyhex    

thanks girls for all your well wishes for tomorro all   are grateful as i'm a nervous wreck!

love to all xxx


----------



## yellazippy

LX & DH YOU GOT SOME ROCKING    GOING ON


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS JOMAG, What a lovely surprise, bet your still in shock, and after 11 years, what hope for the rest of us.

Wow Ladyhex, 17 fertilised eggs?  good on you girl, at least by the time the 6 weeks is up, your ovaries should be nice and healthy again, with no OHSS in sight, think GemmaC may be right, all three of us could be in the 2 WW together, that would be good, at least we can all overanalyse every twinge, lol.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

I am now on day 4 of the sniffs, still feeling ok, though a bit of a headache, how long does it be before the sweats etc take effect (if they do), its been such a long time since I last done this (3 yrs ago), I can't remember.


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex-           17 woooooooohhhhhhoooooooooo well done to you and DH.


----------



## GemmaC

wow..LX..that is amazing, I bet your over the moon. 17 little snow babies! Well done to you both. 

Ginger, I would say I didnt notice any hot flushed till around 10-14days into the sniffing. Glad its all going ok for you. When you in the middle of it all you think you would never forget but you do (thankfully)!! I have to stop and think as its been 20months since our last treatment, where does the time go. 


Shaz, hope your feeling better soon. Their is nothing like your own wee bed.

Missy, hope its not to long till you get your scan date. 

Your right JK, its the only time you want AF to turn up, and in my case I will be looking the next one to turn up in time too so that we can start on stims after that, and then let it stay away for quite a while!


Hello to everyone else!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girlies

Imk doing ok, was feeling good there the last couple of days but feeling a tad sick today, but glad gives a bit of reassurance... The take their time sending out scan dates!!! Your right worse than the 2ww...

Gemma hope it isn't long... How are you doing??

How is everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
lovely and rested but been out and about the shops with DH.
Had to show him the Zita West book though  to get hime to allow me out.

Had acupuncture today which helped erradicate the increasing doubts.
Been having wee shooting feelings in my belly so hoping its implantation.

Congrats LH on all your  

Ginger I got no sideeffects on the sniffs just tiredness so just see what happens - you could be lucky.

Good luck lmk.

Love to all Apps


----------



## kate z

Hey girls

Congratulations Jomag I am so pleased for you thats wonderfull news take care.

Ladyhex wow 17 fertilized eggs thats brilliant - well done!

Hi Apps - aww your DH sounds lovely. I'm afraid much as I love him my DH isn't entering into the spirit of looking after me anything like as much as that. I have a good mind to show him your post to make him feel guilty lol. Good luck hun.

Yella How are you doing? 

Hi to everyone else.

Well I am on day 11 of DR and still feeling pretty good. Long may it continue 

Kz xx


----------



## GemmaC

Apps, your DH is so good, and I am he is making you feel very treasured. I wonder does Zita West do a pocket size book for you to take out with DH on shopping trips.    I can imagine my DH being the same. 

Missy, all going ok thanks. I am still feeling queasy with the Metformin tablets, especially in the mornings (even though I take them with my evening meal) but thankfully not getting sick. The smell of perfume or aftershave really makes me gag. But apart from that all good. 

Kate, that great you feeling ok on the spray, your doing really well! Hoping you stay side effect free.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All what a gorgeous morning  

Everyone seems in good form  

LMK & Shaz good luck with your scans today i can`t wait to hear your good news     

Apps you have your DH well trained...he sounds a treasure   

Hi Missy Gemma LX Ginger and all the gang  

Kate glad things are going well for you with no side effects     long may it last   

I`m on day 13 of the spray with no side effects now bar tiredness (i`m in bed for 10 every night lol)

My urinary infection has gone thank goodness but the chest infection is back   my immune system must be struggling big time  

My AF should have arrived on monday but guess what ?? no sign    I`m going for accupuncture over lunch to try and hoosh it along   

Don`t really want to have to make a trip to RFC unless i really have to so get the AF dances going ladies please   

LX have you got your date for FET if so i`ll update you on the list


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Yella you poor thing, you getting over one thing and now your chest infection is back. I am not a big fan of tonics but earlier this year after I had a bad flu which developed into pneumonia and I found it really helped with energy levels. It was called "Metatone", you can get it in the chemist or I see Tesco do it. Its high in B vits and a few other boosters. 
I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## NCKB

LMK - HURRY UP AND LOG ON DYING TO HEAR HOW YOU GOT ON


----------



## ginger07

Afternoon ladies,

How is everyone today?

Poor Yella, can you take antibiotics to help clear your chest infection?  there is that many bugs going about at the minute, is it any wonder you are constantly fighting infection after infection, take it easy and if need be take a few days off work to be good to yourself.

How are you feeling appariation?  Hope the 2WW is going in ok for you, though your HB sounds like a lovely man, so just let him spoil you these couple of weeks, and fingers crossed for another 8 mths  

Good luck to lmk and shaz, can't wait to hear the news and how many little bubs you are carrying.

All fine here, feeling a bit spaced out today, though my ears are badly clogged up, so that could be the problem, even if my DH says I'm like that all the time anyway, lol.

Hope everyone else is keeping well whatever stage they are at, at the moment.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

hey ladies 1 beautiful baba with a good strong heart beat on board!!  dh and i are soooo happy.  thank you all for you support girls you have been fab       

         for more lovely additions in the next coming weeks/months  lmkxxxxx


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS LMK        to you and your DH.  All the best for a happy 8 mths.

Ginger XO


----------



## NCKB

IM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND DH.... HERES TO A HEALTHY & HAPPY 7 MONTHS (OMG U'VE 2 MOTNHS GONE ALREADY HOW EXCITING         

Love Nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Congrats LMK and DH!!!        
Have a very happy and healthy 8 months!


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations imk you must be so proud!! Here's to a healthy 7 months.....

Missy xx


----------



## yellazippy

LMK & DH enjoy the next 7-8 months


----------



## fifi31

Congratulations IMK-the best news I've heard all day. Enjoy this time!!!   

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Shaz how did you get on today with your scan, hope all is well

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey firstly congratulations lmk and dh, heres to a happy healthy 7 months..   


Well girls we have 2 wee sacs but could only got one heart beat, obviously today was tinged with some sadness but all in all we are still over the moon with that and totally delighted that the heart beat was there today, ive always said im not greedy and that i would be more than delighted with one. 

Thank use for all your well wishes and texts and i sincerely hope we have a good run of things for all use lovelly ladies soon..xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Great news for the healthy heartbeat, sorry about the second... Congratulations and hope you continue to have a healthy pregnancy.....

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

shaz congrats to you and dh on that wee strong heartbeat, take good care of yourself.  i know how you feel my 2nd embie implanted but didnt make it and on the scan picture its so clear to be seen.  just think the wee baba has somone looking out for them xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

SHAZ CONGRATS TO YOU AND DH  for the other little 'un but its still early days      take it easy and   for a happy healthy 8mnths!


----------



## Babypowder

Apps                                             hope your hanging in there missus!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All hows things  

Apps you`ve one week over well done   how are you feeling     

Shaz Congrats again    

What all you other lovely ladies up to today


----------



## NCKB

Shaz -   to you and DH on the little baba bet your delighted hun... 
   for the 2nd baba     

Apps - how are you coping


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB are you still being as sick hun    
Babypowder hows you hun are you going to start at xmas ?

Apps how are you finding the 2ww so far is DH is being    on you


----------



## fifi31

Hey girls,
Have been feeling quite nauseaus this last few days and even sitting on the computer has been a struggle, but  a bit better today  . Shaz congratulations on your news and all the best for the coming months!!!! 

I'm going shopping here so will check in with you all later

Fifi x


----------



## Ladyhex

fifi thats a good sign hun   when do you go for you scan ?


----------



## NCKB

Hiya ladyhex how are you doin missus - havent really been on so ive lost what stage everyone is at     
Im still as sick only actually got sick a couple of times but the nausea is all day and night - but think im gettin used to it now.. the thought of everything turns my stomack - I cant even have a cuppa OH the thought of it is horrible     
Have my scan on monday so hopefully everything is ok    

 to everyone else xx


----------



## jellybaba

NCKB have you tried eating ginger to help with the sickness? they say even a ginger nut or 2 in the morning before you get out of bed can be good.

Or even those travel sickness bands you get for your wrist are supposed to be good for morning sickness. I'm sure you have tried everything you can think of already but it was just a thought.

Just keep your mind on the end product and it will help get you through!


----------



## yellazippy

Girls what is happening i had the biggest cheese melt at lunch and chocolate i don`t even like cheese  

My  is gona be as big as a


----------



## yellazippy

Ohhh and i have officially started my xmas shopping



My brain is shot to pieces already so i dread to think what it will be like in a couple of weeks


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

thanks for all the messages,


----------



## NCKB

morning jellybaba - howz you today - OH thank god its friday cant wait for my lie on tom      
Ive tried everything & the ginger nuts do not work      the only thing i found that helps is goin for a walk as it takes your mind off it and also lucozade, i know i shouldnt be drinkin that but if it helps for a few mins     
Im not too bad today (well not yet anyway     ) but defo think ill go the chemist and get one of them bands, i never even thought of that     thanks a mil   

Yellaz OMG xmas shopping how exciting      I JUST LOVE CHRISTMAS


----------



## jellybaba

Morn all! NCKB I am grand today, bit of a sore head - one of the lovely side affestc of taking clomid this cycle, taking my last dose in the morning so hopefully its all down hill form here on - up to bding time that is! and then its marathon time ye ha!

Just taking one last wee cycle of clomid before we get started on our own ivf tx, hoping to get a letter next month for Dec cycle but not holding my breath!

I'm sure a small amount of lucozade wouldn't do you much harm, better than guzzling down a bottle of wine and smoking 20 **** a day like some people!

Loving the thuoghts of xmas shopping too, but I must admit Hallowe'en is kinds spooky too!


----------



## GemmaC

Shaz, congrats to you and DH! I am sorry to hear about your other little one. I am sure it was wonderful to see the heartbeat flickering away at you. 
When do you ladies with the BFP get your next scan then, 12weeks?

Yella, how is your chest infection? It the antio bio doing the trick? Christmas shopping, oh lovely...I hope you got me something nice haha, I know its not a new perfume but I so want a bottle of victor and rolf flowerbomb for Christmas so if you see my DH around point him the right direction. Your very organised getting the shopping done, good woman yourself. 

NCKB & Fifi, hope you get something to settle your morning sickness. Its amazing the way your hormones can make you feel like that, its not nice but I am sure in a weird way it comforting too.

Shaz, I think I read you were on Metformin, did you find it made you feel sick?

Missy how are you feeling?

LMK, you in good form?

 to all you other ladies.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Gemma, not feeling too bad slight nausea but nothing to write home about, but have extreme tiredness could sleep the clock around...

Nckb travel sickness bands are quite good helped me out the last time, you still get a wee tiny bit but makes a difference...

Hi to everyone else, ladyhex hope you are ok did you phone the hospital??

Missy xxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sorry I wasn't on yesterday but DH took me out for a drive and we had a lovely wee lunch in Donaghadee.
This is supposed to be our holiday away week so yesterday felt like a wee holiday.
Worried I might have overdone it as Dad had us out for dinner on Wednesday night as well and feel tired and a little hormonal today.
Have been loving having our wee beanies on board but now Im so scared they won't be there next week.
What were your feeling like girls during the last part of the 2ww?

Thanks so much for all your lovely wishes!!!

Bev - how are you doing?

Shaz - mixed blessings on your scan I know - hoping so much for a blessed pregnancy and a wee angel to watch over you.

NCKD & fifi - hoping the sickness lessons but it is supposed to be a good healthy sign. Heard acupuncture is good for it.
Yella - hows the shopping going - what sort of things do you get in?
Missy - good to hear your doing grand.
LH- hows the tummy?

Any tips for this second week - how did you all manage to go to work? I'm shattered.

Apps


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

LX any word this morning i really hope its not OHSS mrs     but don`t take any chances

Missy hope the nausea doesn`t get any worse how long til your scan?

Gemma hows you? I`m feeling great thanks the chest infection is nearly gone fingers crossed    just waiting for the old   to show her face  

Apps i haven`t seen you on for a couple of days i hope you`re ok and just taking it easy   

Hello   everyone else


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Apps good to see you   

I think the 2ww is a head fry for everyone keep     you`re doing great     

Just been picking up clothes and bits for the ever increasing list of nephews,nieces etc and tickets for topgear for my dad   

DP & i deceided we going to book a city break as a joint present for after xmas some time

Regardless of the outcome of our tx it will do us both good to relax    

I do love Xmas we have all our family round on xmas eve, DP and i dress up for the kids (my DH is a big kid himself) and we have a real giggle


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, glad to hear your on the mend! I have to say this past few days I am not feeling as sick so long may it last! Lets hope AF shows her face ASAP for you! 
Do you and DH dress up as Santa? Oh I love that carry on..   My Dad is still a big kid that way and pulls out his Santa mask every year, its great fun. Few other fun bit is getting "sheep's wool" and sticking a few bits up the chimney pretending its a bit of Santa beard..ha ha..g8 fun for d kids, I am sure they love you doing all that! 
Your just right booking a sometime away, it will be something to look fwd to and hears hoping the "three" of you will be heading away..or then again maybe "four"!

Apps, that was nice DH taking you away for the day, you need wee days like that to take your mind of 2ww. 

Missy, that good your doing ok, your bound to find it hard being so tired and taking care of Lauren. Hope you get a few lye-ins over the weekend.


----------



## blmcni

Hi all!!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Apps - I'm doing ok so far, trying not to think about or dwell on every twinge, headache, momentary pang of sickness, but you read too much into everything don't you?? I'm going back to work on Monday which is good as I'll not have quite as much time to dwell on things. The down side is I test officially on Friday morning, then have to go in and teach!! So I think we'll test on Thursday night with a shop bought one first. Really hoping we we get to that stage!!!! Glad you are doing ok, it's good to have some time out to try and relax and not think about things so much. Any signs or symptons? Sending you loads of      

Shaz & LMK - great news on the heartbeats    for other embies

Such a horrible afternoon weather wise heare - quite depressing!

Hope everyone else is keeping ok

Bev xo


----------



## MISSY97

Hey yellazippy scan is on the 21st October, so not too long will put my mind at rest... Girls have to pick your brains anyone who has had their viability scan at rfc was it Nurse Led Says this on my appointment letter!!

Gemma hope to get a wee lie in but needs must!!

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

hi missy i had nurse led on my letter and it was the same nurse who done our bloods, she was lovely gave 2 piccys!!!  i know loopybud had dr williamson.  it probably depends on how busy they are.  the tiredness is fierce, i could sleep the clock round!!!

apps and blmcni you girls are doing great hang in there not long to go now girls    

ladyhex hows the form?? did you ring the hospital?? hope it eases hun   

yella good on you getting started on xmas shopping!! love the weekend away idea fab pressie!  mr&mrs yellazippy claus  

gemma i'm good!! hope you are well hun xx

lmkxx


----------



## JK32

Hi girls very quiet on here today...

Ladyhex - Is everyhting ok? 

Yellazippy good on u for starting your Christmas shopping, i'm forever saying i will start early but bever get round to it!!

Apps and Blmci thinking of you both  

shaz and lmk so pleased the scans went well!! 

Missy it'll not be long until the 21st, and hope everything goes well.

This is just a quick post - Yella can you update me, egg collection on Monday and egg transfer on Wednesday all being well   have been doing the novena, even my DH is coming with me ( we are mixed marriage, but he said anything is worth a go!!   so please God let this treatment work!! keeping  all you girls in my  

chat later xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
it is very quiet here today - where are you all?

Was out shopping with Mum trying to avoid the temptation to go into Mothercare.
I've got a rotten cold and now feel under the weather but happy n myself.

Bev - you doing OK?

How is everyone else?

JK32 - good luck for all the activity next week - lots of  .

How are all you BFPs? Hope to join you soon.
Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon girls 

im still standing    rang the RFC yesterday and they said just to keep an eye on things (the usual  ) .  Im still abit sore but the bloating has settled 
Cheers girls    you are great !!!

Apps ...i love D/dee its lovely for lunch..what the plan for the next week you will be testing very soon and getting BFP       

yella..how did you get on at the hosp the other day did they give you something to bring on AF ??
JK32~egg collection on monday    were has the time gone   

hows everybody else keeping


----------



## yellazippy

Lmk          DR 1 July          Stimms - 14 August    EC 26 August    ET-  August      OTD - 11 Sept      

NCKB          DR -2nd August  Stimms - 18 August    EC -  2 Sept    ET - 5 Sept      OTD - 21 Sept      

Shaz2        DR - 11 July      Stimms - 26 August    EC - 7 Sept      ET- 10 Sept      OTD - 24 Sept      

Holly01      DR - 18 August  Stimms - 02 Sept      EC - 16 Sept      ET19 Sept        OTD- 01 Oct           

Tattie        DR -12 August    Stimms - 2 Sept        EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sep        OTD - 01 Oct        

Missy97      DR - 28 July      Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept      OTD - 02 Oct        

Kylie          DR 12 August    Stimms - 1 Sept          EC - 14 Sept      ET 17 Sept      OTD - 01 Oct        
Minogue

Fifi            DR - 13 August  Stimms - 3 Sept          EC - 15 Sept      ET 18 Sept      OTD - 02 Oct        

Apparition  DR 20 August    Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept      ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct

BLMCNI      DR - ?              Stimms - ?                EC - 30 Sept      ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct


JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep        EC - 12 Oct        ET 14 Oct        OTD - 28 Oct

Sunbeam    N/A                  N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov      OTD - 3 Nov

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        ET - ?              OTD - 06 Nov

Louise09    DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct        ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov


Yellazippy  DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 27 Oct        ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate  DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept      EC - 5 Oct        FET ?              OTD - ?

Ginger07    DR - 03 Oct      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?            OTD - ?


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Lx glad you`re feeling better i thought they had taken you in you wer very quiet,not like you      

I phoned RFC the nurse said if it hasn`t came by tomorrow i`ve to go down...still no sign typical    

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## JK32

Good to see your still standing ladyhex (i'm singing 'i'm still standing as i type   ) Make sure and rest up, you need to be in tip top condition for transfer on down the line!!

Yella - thanks for updating me..

Can't wait for the x-factor tonight girls!! Do ya reckon the twins will be booted out first


----------



## yellazippy

Im with you JK get them twins OUT OUT OUT


----------



## Ladyhex

They better go....They are F**King wee Twats


----------



## JK32

Couldnt have said it better myself LX  

Oh forgot to tell ya's i saw the famous 'Dr. McDreamy' he was in the corridor on my way to final scan!! he didnt do my scan   So DH thinks its becasue he saw him with me and McDreamy felt inadequate against him    AS IF!!! lol!!


----------



## blmcni

Evening all, ready for the flicking between Strictly & X-Factor fest (and what on earth was Louis thinking?  )

Apps - doing ok, nothing to report, just waiting, hoping and   . Hope everything is still going well with you??  

JK 32 - wishing u loads of luck for next week   

Ladyhex - glad things are settling down ok for you

Yella - hope AF arrives soon so you can get things going.

  to everyone else!!

Bev xo


----------



## shaz2

girls im with use on the x factor business, get them twins out they do my head in...


----------



## DC8

Hello All,

I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread but it is v interesting for me.

I have just received my offer letter asking for Nov AF to start after that. I called them to ask about the whole procedure and timetable (roughly) but no one has been able to help. My job entail I go away sometimes at short notice for 2 weeks and it would be great if I had some sort of guide of what happens so I can plan (roughly) in advance.

I see that all you ladies had very different DR times ranging from 2 weeks to over a month. Could someone tell me why the difference?

Also, if my AF is due 8th Nov would I start the DR 21 days after that? Or is it the next month?

After the DR on Nasal Spray, are the STIMMS the injections? How long is that for?

And most importantly, could someone tell me how often and after how long on DR / STIMMS do you go for scans?

It seems so complicated to me and I really can't afford to lose my job during treatment. My employer will not compromise on off time. I know that I will have to be away during DR but am lucky that I am off all during Xmas when I have worked out would be EC and ET time.

Please help with any advice.

Thanks a million,

Norma


----------



## emak

Hi Norma ,firstly congrats on getting your golden ticket .I will give you a rough time line of my tx at rfc.I started d/r (nasal spray )on day21 of my cycle ,i d/regged for about 4 weeks then started stims which is the injections to hopefully stimulate your ovaries to get lots of lovely eggs.I think i stimmed for 12 days ,some girls stim for less then you take your final injection which is ovitrell this is taken approx 36hrs before egg collection.The rfc usually do embyro transfere 2-3 days after egg collection .Then finally you have the dreaded 2ww to see if it has worked. 
The reason why some girls have d/r for different times is to "fit" in with the rfc schedule ,some of the poor girls over the summer d/r for about 6 weeks before they finally started their injections   another reason why the times vary can be due to the protocol the clinic use on you ,for my second ivf ,it was in origin and was totally different than the first try ....no d/r at all straight into jabs on day 3 of my cycle which was fab ,time flew in 
If the clinic has asked for details of your Nov a/f then thats the one that you will start the spray on day21 .In the RFC i only had 2 scans they are usually very early in the morning ,as early as 7.30am sometimes and are over within 2 mins   so at least you wont need to take a full day of work hopefully.Fingers crossed your e/c and e/t fall in with your xmax hols ,why dont you give the clinic a ring to find out what they are closed over xmas just incase they make you d/r for longer 
Hope this makes some sense to you ,feel free to ask away as there are loads of girls on here who are currently having tx at the rfc.
Good luck Emma


----------



## blmcni

Hi Norma

Congrats on finally getting a foot on the ladder, it's great to be finally getting somewhere.

Like EMAK, I was on spray for just over 4 weeks, although in my first cycle it was only 3 weeks. Spray will start 21 days after your November AF. Proir to it starting you'll get a pre-treatment appointment to collect your drugs and for nurse to go though what to take, when and how!

I had injections for 13 days with scans on day 6 and day 13, both at 8am. Ovritelle injection on evening of day 13 (Monday), in on the Wednesday for E/C, and then back on the Friday for ET (RFC don't do those procedures on Saturdays, last time we went back on day 3 instead of day 2).

The RFC only suggest taking a day or 2 off during e/c time. 1st time round i was off from e/c (Wed) and went back to work the following Wed. This time I went to see my GP who gave me a sick line from e/c until tomorrow, so I've been off a full week after ET, and I'm gald I asked this time round, I feel happier that I gave me body time to recover, adjust and hopefully let embies implant   . You also mentioned going away for work, I wondered if that involves flying? Not sure if there's a definitive answer but I think during 2ww and early pregnancy you are advised not to fly. But others here may correct that, I'm not totally sure.

Hoping all goes really well for you, ask any time if you need advice.

Oh, and finally - the RFC only put this on the scheule they send you out after you send in Nov AF date, but from that date on you to use protection during any bedroom action (in case you did get pg natuirally as you start the spray before you'd know and it can be harmful) - hope that wan't TMI!!!

Bev


----------



## blmcni

Hi all - looking some thoughts please.

Last night when wiping I noticed some brown flecks, and a little mucus - it definietly wasn't fresh blood as I experioenced this last time round   

Is it too late for implanation? Yesterday was 10 days since fertilization. 

Could it be one of the embies?? But would that blood not be red then??

Could it be 'old blood' as a result of the EC, but that's 10 days ago too??

AM trying not to stress over it, have had nothing since. It's definietly not AF type stuff, and different to last time so I'm being hopeful.

Beverley xo


----------



## apparition

hI all
BEV - thank you for being there and posting as I have got the same. 
I thoughth it was all over    especialy as my cycle is normally 24 days and that would have but it back on track.

This morning evertime  i wipe there is (TMI Warning) brown blood, mucus and a little red. 
Been panicking and phoned the RFC. They said that it happens quite a lot in early pregnancy and not to test any earlier than Wednesday.

Had a really rough night with drunken noisy neighbours who started kicking the door after we asked them to turn down the really loud music. The police had to come out twice. Thought that all the stress had ruined everything.

Hoping that it isnt too much to worry about.  

Apps


----------



## lmk

NCKB all the best for your scan tomorrow, be sure and let us know how it goes!!!!

apps could be implantation bleed     sorry you had a night of it last night we did too soooo tired today neighbours    

blmcni again implantation bleed     you 2 are nearly there!!!!


----------



## NCKB

thanks lmk     that everything is ok with the little one      
apps & blmcni hang in there ladies i agree with lmk it defo could implantion - dont give up just yet      

I agree bout X Factor    - them twins have to go... they are making a complete show of us southerners        what the hell was louis thinking of putting them two f*cking idiots in the show................ 
Also Danni's comments about Daniel (the school teacher)       

Im still in shock over poor steven gately from boyzone.. I was (and yes i admit it i still am   ) a huge fan of boyzone im heartbroken


----------



## apparition

Thanks all
feeling more confident now - what about you Bev?

we'll send them to you yella.

ladyhex hope youre feeling better.

JK32 - keep us up to date on things tomorrow.

DC8 - congrats on the golden ticket.

Holly - are you ok honey  

weesan - how are the stimms?

sorry no more personal but DH is trying to sweat the cold out of me and I'm starting to overheat.


Love to everyone Apps













Lots of love to everyone -


----------



## DC8

Hi girls,

I hope everything is going well for all of you so far.

Emma and Bev, thanks so much for the advice and information. It helps alot!

Yes Bev, I do fly for a living and didn't know about the 2ww. Though luckily, my leave is from Dec 21st for 3 weeks and I think it might be around that time.

But as I can see everyone has been given DR and STIMM times so it's very hard to work out.

I have a first appointment (think for bloods) with nurse this week so maybe she / he can enlighten me.

I wish you all the best and thanks again.

Norma


----------



## DC8

Hi there..

I forgot to ask this previously...

I read that after DR for so long that you have to wait for AF before STIMMS. Is that right?

I thought that the DR actually stopped the AF. So, does AF come on it usual schedule or do you stop DR for a few days before STIMMS to allow for AF to come?

I was reading one post where a lady cannot start STIMMS as she is waiting for AF and it has been over 50 days.

Please could someone explain to me.

Thanks again,

Norma


----------



## yellazippy

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct   

BLMCNI      DR - ?               Stimms - ?                 EC - 30 Sept       ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct


JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC - 12 Oct         ET - 14 Oct     OTD - 28 Oct   

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        ET - 25 Oct      OTD - 08 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 11 Nov

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov      OTD - 17 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                 EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - ?                 ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 18 Oct        EC - 27 Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept       EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?             OTD - ?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Ladies  

Brought the list up to date as it was getting very long so we are now into Octobers ET

Lots of                                          
for this month to all Xx


----------



## apparition

but   

need your advice before i go round the bend!

flow is much more and redder now - is it     or is there hope yet?

Only the lightest twinges compaired to bad pains I normally get.

I haven't even got to testing day!!!! Could this be loosing one embie or is this the end of the road.

Should I test early - should I still test on Thursday even if it looks like AF has spun her evil curse on us again?

I'm just despairing my dreams are over and clutching for some hope?

SO SORRY to dampen the spirits but I don't want to ring the RFC and sound like a fool in denial.

Bev - how are things with you ?
Despairing Apps


----------



## crazykate

oh apps hun  I'm not sure      

Ladyhex - I wondered why you was quiet    hope everything is settling down for you  

Haven't been on much this month is soooo very busy for me my birth mum and her husband are coming to stay on Thursday until Monday and I'm not organised at all I have DH wallpapering the spare room he started last nught and we are two rolls of paper short so i have to go and get it tonight on my way home!!!

AF has arrived for me and I start stimming on 21st - is there no scan to make sure you have d/r properly 'cos it has to be said that apart from a few psycho moments I don't feel much different  

Hope everyone is well xx

Kate


----------



## JK32

apps dont know what you should do for the best, probably safer to wait and test, but that is easier said than done. I will keep u in my thoughts and   

Quick update from me had 16 eggs today, so have to phone in the morning to see.
Hoping that DH    do their business tonite Heres hoping   , going to have a rest now but thinking of everyone

jkxxx


----------



## blmcni

Hi All

Sadly I'm in the same boat as Apps,  bleeding is heavier and more similar to , although still with browner bits mixed through   (no clots though). Have no idea what to think anymore, my head's pickled with stress and worry of it all. Desperately hoping worst case scenario is it's one, not both of our darling embies, but so scared in case I'm wrong ....

Bev


----------



## yellazippy

Apps and BLMCNI please dont despair yet     

Lots of girls have had a bleed (one embie detatching)and go on to have a    outcome

Sending you both mega       will keep you in my    

JK32 well done on a super number of eggs i hope you`re not too sore make sure you drink loads of water to flush those follies out 

   for good fertilization for you tonight     

Crazykate i started DR on 25th sept my AF only came today (week late) spoke to nurse yesterday she said AF coming is a sure sign you have 

DR properly and i felt just like you just a tad moody so it sounds like all is well with you did your AF arrive as normal?

Wee-san how are you getting on with Stimms? hope all is well   

LX hope your well x

DC8 welcome


----------



## wee-san

hello yellazippy the stimms are going well so far iv just bn getting really sore head n been quite moody  it took me a while to get the courage to inject myself for the 1st time lol  but im getting used to it now. How come u start ure stimms later than me even tho we started DR on the same date? I have my 1st scan on weds morning just to check how things r going im afraid incase im nt doing things right but i suppose im nt the only 1   Hows things going with u?xx 
Apps hows things? Hope alls well with u hun


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san I think the difference in DR times is to "fit in" to the RFC slots i`m down on friday morning for my 1st scan

Ive my first injection this morning & i cant remember how the pen works    hopefully i`ll work it out

Let us know how you get on at your scan good luck     

Apps & Bev thinking of you both this morning     did you test early or are you going to hang on   

JK32 hope your DH     got jiggy last night    good fertilization

It is very quiet on here where is everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning girls 

i have a long post done last night and i lost internet connection   

Apps and BLMCNI dont give up yet     as yella said you could be losing one wee egg and the other implanting       

JK32 what a great number of egg hope they got jiggy last night   

Yellazippy good luck with the first injection   its hard to believe that you are starting stimms this morning   

crazykate i was the same on D/R very little side effects    stimms next week yeeha 

girls when should i expect my first period ? it better be soon


----------



## yellazippy

Morning LX

Well thats my first  all done with no problem...you don`t even feel it 

Not sure about your AF though  Hope you`re feeling ok


----------



## Ladyhex

one down and to many to go  woohoo

im feeling great thanks for asking


----------



## apparition

Hi all
yellazippy - glad your first injection went well. 
Wee-san - glad your not finding them not too bad. Drinking plenty of water helps side effects.

JK32 - hope everything went well in the lab last night.

Thanks for all your kind wishes but I think we have resigned ourselves to a failed session.
Really is a heavy AF now with average cramps. Still hoping for a miracle but preparing for the worst.
Going to try to take a break from IF until searching for a new clinic.

  Apps


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh Apps honey      i know it must be soul destroying but wait and see what the test says thursday    

You know we`re all here for you if you need us   

Love Yella x


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy said:


> Ahhh Apps honey     i know it must be soul destroying but wait and see what the test says thursday
> 
> You know we`re all here for you if you need us
> 
> Love Yella x


 would just like to second what yella said xxx


----------



## NCKB

Apps - thinking of you and DH    
BUT as the saying goes - its not over till the fat lady sings and I aint singing yet hunny      xxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Apps -      

Yella - AF arrived as normal in fact may be even a few days early for me!!!!  Well done on the first jab   

Ladyhex - you should expect your AF within the next week or so I would imagine    - do you need a dance ??

JK32 - Did they do their thang   Hope you got good fert. results


----------



## Babypowder

Apps    

Hope your ok-well as you can be, you know I had the same thing-bleeding, clots, it lasted SEVEN days-but tailed on ond off after about 5days-and one of my beans was still there-so don't give up yet  this is only my advice and you don't need to listen-but I would test-so long as enough days have passed from trigger-I started bleeding 9pt-(a sat) and wasn't due to test til Thurs-and my BFP came up in seconds.
Now I wouldn't recommend testing early usually-as it still wrecks your head worrying-but I know when you see bleeding you think-well what have I got to lose? 

And I know we are all different and we all respond diferently to tx, so this is just my opinion-but you do whats right for you, and I will be thinking of you and      that all will be well.


----------



## JK32

Yellazippy well done on getting the first injection over with, I think the thought of doing it is worse than actually doing it.. 

Apps, hoping that you are wrong    

Ladyhex I'm sure you can't wait and are counting down the weeks until e/t  

Girls, bad news i'm afraid for me and DH - as you know we had 16 eggs, but unfortunately we had no fertilization, we are both devastated!! Eggs were good and swimmers survived the night but didnt want to get jiggy with my eggs    we bith feel so cheated that we didnt even make it to 2ww, we didnt even get the chance to think we were pregnant. We have been told we need ICSI, and i feel so cross because we were told this at the start but then Prof McClure said he didnt think we needed it and IVF would be the job for us!!! Just feel so let down now, but anyway whiat doesnt kill us make us stronger.. Just have to decide now where to have our next treatment..

anyone any ideas of what the waiting list for private is with RVH and origin

thanks again girls for all the support and   vibes, going to continue with the novena and will keep you all in my  
Wishing you all the best in your treatment 
Jk xx


----------



## lmk

apps      

jk hunny i am so sorry for you and dh.


----------



## yellazippy

JK 32 so sorry things have turned out like this     

I can certainly understand your being cross re needing ICSI maybe you can discuss this with Prof McClure when you feel ready as it does seem you`ve been let down 

Take care of yourselves we`re all thinking of you     

Bev how are things with you today


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks so much everyone for your support especially you babypowder. 
You really touched me - went back over your posts and I can really relate to what went on with you.
This is heavier than my normal AF but you have given me hope to hang on to and hopefully Bev too.
DH and I are going to leave testing to Thursday as DH  isnt off until then and I think a BFN tomorrow would floor both of us and he just wouldn't go to work. It will be the last day of hope for us this time.

JK32 i feel terrible moaning when you have had such a disappointment. 
I definately think you should make a case against the RFC - what have you got to loose?
Be gentle on yourself and take time to come to terms with this.

Bev - you OK?


APPS - feeling happier!


----------



## JK32

Girls thankyou  for your kind words, we will keep going until we achieve our dream - it will happen   

Apps glad you are feeling a bit happier, you will be in my thoughts  
Bev same goes for you, hope your holding up  
Jo xx


----------



## shaz2

JK32 im so sorry hun to read your sad news,     to you both, take care of each other.  xx


----------



## blmcni

Hi all, thank you for your support and kindness.

Thnigs are much the same with me, still bleeding with some cramping as not feeling too  , but Babypowder, your story has given me a little glimmer    maybe, just maybe ....

Apps - still keeping everything crossed for you       

JK32 -    so sorry to hear your news, keep strong

Weesan, Ladyhex, Yellazippy - hope the jabs are going well 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Bev xo


----------



## yellazippy

Morning  

Just popping on quickly to spread some                                                                
Catch up with everyone in a while xx


----------



## Ladyhex

JK32 ~   im so sorry to read your news  I agree with Apps about putting a complaint in !! you have nothing to lose  

Crazykate a dance would be good  
yella ~ i bet you are a dab hand at the injections now 

Apps and blmcni ~ thinking of you both


----------



## wee-san

good morning 

went for my ist scan this morning was nervous incase i was over stimmulating cos iv bn feeling a bit tender but he says hes happy with things he said i have a small cyst on my left overy but its ok iv to continue with the injections   for my final scan on monday morning.

Can i ask has anyone else been worried about the air bubbles in there injection  My 1st 1 was ok but the second pen has had a few wee air bubbles i primed it ok and 1 big air bubble went but there still seems 2 b a couple of wee ones there  

JK32  im sorry to hear ur news hope ure well 

How r u finding the injections yellazippy?? xx


----------



## Ladyhex

wee-san my pen was the same ..after i injected i kept the pen upright and pushed the end , some liquid came out, it seemed to help


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex AF dance for you x


----------



## wee-san

thnx Ladyhex i done that aswell but there is just this 1 kind o big bubble there at the top  and its the last of the injection in this pen that iv 2 use in the morning so hopefully the bubble will still b there when i finish it lol im a real worrier about these things


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san because we are injecting under the skin the odd bubble wont do any harm,if it is the last inj in pen try flicking it hard with your finger and expelling the air before you use it

Glad to here all went well with your scan       for monday


----------



## Ladyhex

nothing beats a good old chicken dance 

Yella when is your first scan ?
wee-san im still standing    and i have used all the injections good luck for monday


----------



## yellazippy

First scan friday 7.50am nice n early   

I`m surprised i feel a little nervous    i suppose each stage will bring its worries gota stay     though


----------



## wee-san

thnx il try than tomorrow then     

Gd luck for ure scan yella  have u been getting any symptoms?? iv had really sore head and been sooo tired and my DP has been suffering with my mood swings v.bad and emotional lol  xx


----------



## Ladyhex

wee-san i was in that club last week my DH was a wreck lmao    i was ready to kill   

nice and early fingers crossed you get MY Dr McDreamy


----------



## wee-san

i felt awuful this morning i never spoke to him all night i just really flipped n went mad for the silliest thing lol dnt even really remember what it was for  

I think i had this Dr Mcdreamy this morning   he was v. cute nyway


----------



## Ladyhex

a young looking Barack Obama and better looking ( ithink Lmk said lol   ) and very lovely


----------



## wee-san

Yes that must have been him then


----------



## Ladyhex

sure was then lol talk soon xx


----------



## yellazippy

Oh i`d forgotten about McDreamy i`ll look forward to that    

I had the mother of all rows last night    all of a sudden my DP can do nothing right...i cried and everything what a ****


----------



## GemmaC

JK32, I am so so sorry, you poor love. The same happened to us last yr so I know how hard it is. It feels like things have come to such a premature halt, its was a difficult phone call to hear. If you ever need to talk I am hear. It will take you a few weeks to get over the shock and hopefully by that time you will know better where to go for your next treatment. I am really sorry for you.    

Apps, really hoping things look better for Thursday. Its been a tough week on you and I am trusting by Thur you will have good news! Thinking about you.
Blmci, I really do hope things do turn around for you both, you both so deserve a BFP.

Yella, all the best for Friday. you have an early start girl! Your doing a fab job, and your wise talking each stage at a time.

Great news wee scan that all is looking good for you. 

LX, how are you feeeling now?


----------



## Ladyhex

gemma im grand thanks ...cant wait to get started again !! mad i know    (some bubbles for luck )

Hows you keeping ..have you started yet (I know you were starting this months sometime ... am i right in saying that   ) 

yella ...you go girl   i bet you can wait till friday now knowing you may meet him


----------



## GemmaC

LX, glad to hear you feeling ok! Not too long now till your starting. The waiting can be the hard bit. 
Yep, I have started, I am on short protocol due to high AMH so on metformin tablets and contraceptive pill now too (very ironic... ). Once I stop the pill on 24OCT I wait for AF to show, have a scan and hopefully start on the stims.


----------



## louise09

Hi every1

Apps,     for 2moro, how r u?

Jk32, so so sorry bout none fertilizing. 

hope every1 else is ok??  

I have a question if any1 can help??  I went for my baseline scan yesterday before starting stimms.  My lining was still thick and I had a number of follicles so the cons said im not ready for stimms yet and have to d/r for another week on 1ml per day (i was on 0.5ml).  I have been d/r since 21st sep!!
Has this happened any1 else?  Basically i need a period to come in the nxt week or they wont start me on stimms.  I did have a period the day after starting d/r which lasted 8 days.  Im afraid incase they cancel my tx at this early stage 

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.

xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

louise sorry i cant help you hun ..but im sure some of the girls on here will be able to.

yella the dance worked the witch is here 

girls i was just thinking today(its not something i do often ) i take it the RFC will thaw some of my eggs and see how they do (cause they were frozen on first day) 

hows everybody doing


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Louise i`m not 100% sure but i doubt they will cancel this cycle it is just taking longer for your system to DR

My AF was late and the nurses told me that when it came that told them i had DR properly but they also told me that if it did not come they

would still start me on stimms provided a blood sample taken showed a fall in my hormone levels...sorry i cannot be more help   

Apps      for you this morning       

Bev how are you holding up        

LX They will discuss with you how many of your embies they will defrost for your ET have they given you a date yet??

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies hope everybod is well 

Apps      for you testing this morning 

Bev the same for you hun     

im up at the rfc this coming tuesday to signs forms about the freeze, im sure they will discuss all that at the appt .... i wonder if they will start me after this AF or maybe wait till i have had 2 AF 

Yellazippy hows the injections going


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all, heyNCKB did the travel bands work for your morning sickness? How are you feeling this week? Are you still guzzling down the lucozade?

Does anyone knwo if RFC do EC or ET on saturdays?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

no i dont think so jellybaba ...but i could be wrong


----------



## NCKB

morning jellybaba - how are you doin?? 
Im ok - sickness is easing a little think im just gettin used to feeling this way  - i went to the pharmacy but they only had childrens bands - oh ive eased on the lucozade thank god    - just had a hot chocolate and that seemed to have helped this morning..
I had my scan on monday, so im more at ease now - got a little pic off baba and it was so clear we couldnt believe it....

*Havent been on in a few days OMG Apps are you testing today *

Sorry louise cant help you there - we do tx totally different down here hun


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB ~ so glad your scan went well


----------



## jellybaba

Hey NCKB, good old hot chocolate done the trick then! I'm sure you could get used to that yuuuummmmm

How exciting for you both to get to see your scan pic!! I'm sure you are over the moon, the next 8 months will fly by and before you know it you will have your baba in your arms..

We got word yesterday from the RFC that we will be starting tx with Dec af which by my calcualtions should come on 1st or 2nd of Dec (hopefully it wont come early as if I do I might end up having 2 af's in Nov and none in Dec..)  I wonder what way that will work with tx if that does happen? I might have to tell a porky if it arrives on 30th Nov...

Really glad to have finally got word that we are starting, seems tohave taken for ever to get this far..

When is your next scan then mrs?


----------



## yellazippy

Hi LX the injections are fone no probs thank goodness i`m terribly emotional though quite    poor DP   

Hi Jellybaba a date to start tx at last       

NCKB lovely to have a pic of the baba glad the scan went well   

Apps if you`re looking in      

Wee-san when is your next scan friday??

Scan for me tomorrow morning fingers crossed its all going to plan


----------



## NCKB

Yeh the hot choc seemed to have work this morning so that wat ill do now every morning on my way to work ill be as fat come the end of it all   
yeh the scan was great, the pic is so clear (well to me an DP it is ha ha to everyone else its just a blob   )  still a bit nervous and just taking it day by day. 1st app with our Obstetrician is the 18th november so hopefully things still be ok by then.. 

Jelly well done on getting the date to date LET THE FUN TIMES BEGIN      

Yella good luck for the scan tom... wont be long now till your on the wonderful 2ww    

Thanks ladyhex - hope ur keeping well - how long more now for E/t


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks for the good wishes girls, Yella hope your scan goes well tomarra!

NCKB dont fret too much about getting fat, just kick back get the choccys out and reeeelax..

Apps, thinking of you and DH take care mrs xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
 afraid it was a BFN for us this morning.
All the warnings didnt make it any easier and we are just about functioning.

just a quick message to let you all know and to thank you for being such great friends.
I know this would have been 100 times harder without you all especially when you are all jumping hurdles too.

I'll come back on later if I can with some personals.
I havent eaten anything yet and DH has just returned with a lorry load of the most disgusting food and a bottle of wine.

Apps


----------



## yellazippy

Apps so sorry this wasn`t your time         i was so hoping today would bring better news for you

Lots of     to you and DH take good care of each other you know we`re here when you`re ready to chat


----------



## NCKB

APPS FOR YOU AND DH


----------



## shaz2

apps big     to u an dh, u take time mrs and look after each other, we are all here for u..xxx


----------



## emak

Apps and DH      i know how you are both feeling right now ,gutted for you both.xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
i want to repeat what I said earlier - you are such great friends I couldnt have got by without you.
Thanks so much for all your hugs.

I'm going to take a break from IF and FF just to clear my head but I'm going to come back and will need help deciding where to go next. For now we are going to escape in the van for a couple of days as the house feels so sad.

Before that though:
Yellazippy good luck with that scan
jella - congrats on the golden ticket
ladyhex - lots of love for your frosties
wee-san- hope the drugs treat you better.
To everyone in treatment - I wish you a gentle journey with happiness at the end.

To the bumps - happiness has found you so far - may it carry your precious gift safely into your arms.

To those journeying again like me - although we may not have our babies yet I have found angels in the friends along this cruel path. The silver in our tears and the clouds above.

Sorry  - there are so many of you left out but I send lots of love and      to you all.
May      find its way to you all.

Love Apps


----------



## JK32

Apps, i am so gutted for you and DH   .  That was such a lovely post above!! you and DH take time out and look after eachother, when you feel like coming back, we will be here with open arms.. I'm so sorry it didnt work out this time  
Joxxxx


----------



## louise09

Evening all

Apps, im so so sorry.  I can't imagin how u feel.  Take care and try and enjoy this time b4 u try again.

My mum was telling me she was watchin a program on tv the other morning about 2 women who went through ivf.  one of the women had 1 go and couln't affoard anymore, after 9 months or so she fell pg naturally.  The other wman had about 3 goes with no joy and after a year or so also fell pg naturally.

It kinda gives us a bit of hope but doesn't really help at this moment in time  

Ladyhex, yellazippy, nckb, thanks for ur replys.  I just feel my body is completley useless, cant even get through the 1st stage!

Yella, is this ur 1st scan on stimms?

Ill need my info updated on list please   (that is if all goes to plan)

stimms  20/10/09          e/c  3/11/09      e/t    6/11/09        test  20/11/09

xxx


----------



## louise09

p.s

can i have an a/f dance please!  Im     it comes before tues!!


----------



## Ladyhex

APPS im so so sorry to read that is wasnt your time     its so heartbreaking .....   
take as long as you need , but be strong for each other    have a nice few days away to get your head cleared


----------



## Ladyhex




----------



## Ladyhex

Apps thats was a beautiful post 

Yellazippy ~ all the very best for the morning and i   your get Dr McDreamy in the morning 

louise ~ i hope the dance works for you 

crazykate ~hows hows the sniffing going for you wont be long till you start injections


----------



## louise09

ladyhex thanks for that!


----------



## kate z

Apps - I am really really sorry to hear your news - take care pet.

Yella zippy , I hope your scan went well. 

Louise I hope AF comes.

Hi to everyone else

I started stimms yesterday, so far so good! Could y info be updated to show stimms 15/10/09?

Thanks K xx


----------



## crazykate

Apps - oh hun   I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you - it never gets any easier with each attempt does it? Take your break from the world of IF as you say and when you're ready to come back we will all be here waiting for you      

Bev - sending you hugs too Mrs - have you tested yet?      (I also ment to leave a big hug for you the other day but was in such a rush I forgot   ) So you can have extra big ones today         

Louise I'm one day behind you on stimms - I haven't got my other dates yet!!

A/F dance for Louise [fly]                            [/fly]

Yella - how did the scan go? Did you get Dr. McDreamy

D/R for me is going surprisingly well despite the very early mornings. Stimms start for me on Wednesday woooohooooo (I think) 

Take care all - I've a busy weekend ahead but will try to get on in the mornings


----------



## GemmaC

Apps - I am so sorry, its not easy. Take all the time you need and everyone is always here for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## yellazippy

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct    

BLMCNI      DR - ?               Stimms - ?                 EC - 30 Sept       ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC - 12 Oct         ET - 14 Oct     OTD - 28 Oct     

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        ET - 25 Oct      OTD - 08 Nov

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 27 Oct         ET - 30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov      OTD - 17 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 03 Nov         ET - 06 Nov     OTD - 20 Nov

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?            OTD 

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                 EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct        EC - ?  Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept       EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?


----------



## yellazippy

Apps your last post was lovely take care    

Bev thinking of you today         

Louise don`t be thinking your body is useless stay     mrs or i`ll send the    round   

My body didn`t react well to the drugs at first,i got chest and urinary infections in the first couple of weeks and my AF was late i felt truly miserable and was convinced that 

the tx wasn`t going to work coz my body would not react properly to the drugs   

Well eventually i got over the infections & my AF did come    my scan this morning showed all is as it should be with follicles on both sides and womb lining starting to thicken

So give yourself a break try to relax and just give in to how your body is feeling rather than fighting it...sleep when you`re tired & eat when you`re hungry    

It worked for me and i was as low as you can get a couple of weeks ago   

Kate z well done on getting the first injection over    

Crazykate WOHOOOOOOOOO stimms next week its great to get to this stage its feeling much more real now   

Gemma when do you hope to start stimms maybe next week too??

Wee-san hi hope all is going wel   

Ginger you`re due to start stimms next week as well   

LX I at last got to meet McDreamy he is a cutie all right    He was great talked me through everything i have a cyst on both sides which he said are nothing to worry about

and he could see follies on both sides so more than happy    

Hope i haven`t forgotten anyone 

Yella x


----------



## yellazippy

Louise AF dance as ordered x


----------



## jellybaba

OMG its so great to have this table with everyones schedule on it! good on ya Yella

We haven't got our schudule yet but have been told we will start with Dec af which is due on 2nd (yikes) and I was working out the dates (as you do) and was wondering if it worked out that I was due to start stimms on 22nd Dec after dr for 3 weeks do you think they would go ahead with it being over christmas due to the fact that we would need to be attending for scans - how many scans do you get when stimming and when do you ususally have them? Maybe they will just keep me down reging for an extra week so as to fit in with their xmas holidayschedule?

Have been thinking too that if I am stimming over xmas that I will not be able to have any xmas drinks? Its a small price to pay in the grand scale of things but it will be fun (not) at the office xmas party (in the Culloden may I add) and not being able to have any of the FREE wine!! What do you think?


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, off work this week and home computer is from the dark ages, so hopefully I will get this post on before it blanks out on me again.

Just want to gave apps a big     , so sorry to hear that things didn't work out this time, maybe a wee break is what your body needs, and hopefully next time will be your turn.  I am thinking of both you and your DH.

To anyone else testing over the next few days, lots of     

All fine here so far, still on the spray and thankfully besides feeling a bit tired I seem to be coping well with it, thankfully.  The only thing worrying me now is still no AF, so if it hasn't come by Monday I need to get a blood test done, my dr starts on Wednesday so hoping that this doesn't mean putting everything back, could I have some of those dances put my way please  

Louise, at the minute looks like we are doing our EC and testing together, nice to have some cycle buddies.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Take care XOXO


----------



## yellazippy

Ohhhhhh Jellybaba i recognise that enthusiasm to get going     its been a long old wait mrs   

As you said the length of time you DR will depend on the RFC slots and i`m not sure what their xmas hols are  

As for scans i will have 3 in total before EC    i get that far 

My first scan was day 4, second day 6 and the third is scheduled for day 13 of stimms but i imagine this can vary depending on how you respond

Ginger my AF waited until the day before i was due to start stimms before it arrived so i had to go get the blood done


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger as ordered lol


----------



## jellybaba

So Yella was your 3 scans all during stimms then, nothing while dr?

When do they expect af to arrive after starting dr, considering you start dr 3 weeks after af should you be expecting af to arrive as normal after 30 days? Are you supposed to have af before starting stims?

God, so many questions so little time!

Yup your correct about the enthusiasum, let me at it- ye ha


----------



## yellazippy

Jellybaba all 3 scans are during stimms just to check your follies are growing and that your ovaries dont over stimulate which can lead to OHSS

In my case i have a 30 day cycle and they expected my AF to arrive as normal which should have been a week before stimms started 

Even though it was a week late i was able to go ahead because my hormone levels had dropped sufficiently (they brought me in for a blood test to check)

If your cycle is regular they prefer your AF to come as normal but the nurse told me as long as the hormones drop they can proceed without a bleed

This is only my first cycle but ask away and if i can help i will   

Have a good weekend all 

Yella


----------



## DC8

Hi Jellababy.. I'm too starting at that time and was also wondering about Xmas hols?

I have to give Nov AF which is approx 8th and so I reckon I'll start DR end Nov.
Giving that about 3 weeks and then STIMMS, I think EC would be over Xmas No fun but this long wait has been torturous!

I wish you the best of luck!

Thanks Yella for the info as it greatly helps. Not knowing is awful and I feel really unsure about the whole schedule and tx etc.

Norma x


----------



## louise09

Hi every1

Thank u sooooo much for the a/f dances, still no show, im   it comes soon!

Yellazippy, thanks for updating info and ur kind words   Was that while u were d/r that u got those infections?  Im glad ur scan went well 2day and all is as it should.  

Hi ginger, yes hopefully if all goes to plan for me!!  Can I ask a stupid question, why r u waiting on a/f to start d/r??  I started d/r on day 21 of my cycle  

Jellababy, glad ur getting started soon also!

crazykate, u could prob base ur other dates around mine.  I find the d/r injections fine put the pen for stimms is worrying me a little!

kate z, are u using the pen for stimms? how r u finding it?

xxx


----------



## louise09

ooops, another wee question..............

during investigations for infertility my dp samples ( he had 2) were not good, we were told they were very low.  When he done sample for origin it came in at 18mil which they said is suitable for ivf.  However we have just got a letter from rfc (have just started investigations with them) and they have said that his result has came back at boderline and for him to give another sample so they can make a definate decision whether we need ivf or icsi.

My question is, it seems that the best sample happened with origin but what haps at time of ec when he gives his sample and it comes back very low, wont there be less chance of fertilization?  Do u think I should explain to them when im nxt up and maybe pay the extra and ask for icsi??

Im so confused, your replys really do help!

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Louise i think Ginger is waiting for her AF to come before her stimms injections not DR 

As for your DP`s sample they will need another to compare them and then decide whether if IVF/ICSI is most suited to your situation

As for the day of EC-they take your DP`s sample wash the sperm and take the best(healthiest with good shape and motility) to combine with 

your eggs so you get the very best chance for fertilization      

When you`re next down tell them you are a little unsure what is happening and ask them to explain i know they will be more than happy

to answer all your questions  

As for paying extra for ICSI as i understand it your consultant will decide which procedure he thinks you should have we have no say

My advice would be don`t be afraid to ask questions as you go along i know i will be   

Any sign of AF yet     

Yella


----------



## lmk

apps i am so sorry to read your news, take care of yourself and dh enjoy your break away


----------



## ginger07

Oops sorry Louise, yeah yellazippy was right, meant to say stimms, not DR, can't even blame that on the spray   

Thanks for doing the dance for me yellazippy, knew I could count on you, unfortunately still no af, just want it to rear its ugly head before Monday, unless heading back to the hospital, maybe wear a pair of white jeans tomorrow, that should do the trick  .

Going to head now and watch the x-factor, actually starting to feel sorry for the twins now, see how they get on tonight to see if I change my mind.  Have a nice evening everyone.

Take care

Ginger


----------



## louise09

Hi all

Thanks yella, im up on tue for scan so i will tell them bout the rfc results and c what they say.  Still no sign of aunt flow, im worrying now!  When i was there on tues he could c thick lining and small follicles on both ovaries that were releasing estrogen and said that double the dose of d/r should move this on quickly, i  dont even have ne a/f symptoms    How r u feeling?

lol ginger, i thought it was me being stupid! so were both in the same boat then,     it comes b4 mon for u.

The x factor.................  what can i say!  The twins made me laugh so much i near wet myself!!  I feel sorry for them, I want them to stay!
Poor cheryl, that was a bad song for that young boy, think he might go 2moro...............

xxx


----------



## louise09

goodness, very quiet on here 2day, no posts!!


----------



## wee-san

Good morning 

Havnt been on for a few days have really hurt my back at work the last thing i needed! 
Went for my final scan today he counted about 10 follies on the right side n about 6 on the left along with the cyst and a few more little ones,  said theres a chance i mite ohs so send me to get my blood taken to check my estrogen levels and iv 2 phone back after half 1 today 4 results  everythings ok.   EC on weds if iv over stimmd my eggs have to get frozen untill another time  

Apps honey im soo sorry it didnt work out for u    hope ure ok  

Yella hows things going with u?
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Wee-san you and i might be in the same boat i had my second scan on sunday morning which showed plenty of follicles    

I also have a cyst on my left ovary and a rather large one on my right which she said will have to be drained at EC i also found the internal scan very uncomfortable

even though the scan i had 2 days ago was fine    

I was due to have EC next wednesday but she wants me in for an extra scan this friday as she thinks they might move EC to the monday instead 

Like you i really hope to be able to go ahead with ET but if i have to wait and do FET because of OHSS i know its the best thing to do as we`ll want our bodies to be ready

for our lovely embies to snuggle down in         

Try to stay     we`ll help each other through this whatever happens    

I am drinking 2 litres of water every day but it is a struggle    i bought 2L bottles from LIDL (24p) and have it beside me all day its a torture    

Let me know how you get on when you phone for your results i`ll be      all is well honey   

Apps and Bev how are things thinking of you both and hope you are well,you know we are here when you`re ready    

Louise Ginger LX DC8 Jellybaba


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all, hope you are all well.

Wee San hopefully you wont get ohs, just hang in there, good luck for your results later.

DC8 When do you get your schedule for RFC? I reckon what they will do with you is to get you to DR for an extra week so that when you starting stimms your EC will fall after ther new year hols.

Yella who is your consultant at RFC?   Did you already know you had cysts on your ovaries before starting tx or is this all news to you? I think the water drinking is hard at the start but after a few days it starts to get easier. I had to drink 2 litres of water a day when I done the cambridge diet last year I probably found it easy to drink the water  because I was starving and it helped to stop my sotmach from rumbling! I lost 2 stone in about 6 weeks so it was well worth it...

Hi to everyone esle, ginge, lx etc


----------



## wee-san

Thanks 4 that yella i would be so lost without this site its been so helpfull to me ur all great 
Im trying to b     the scan was quite uncomfortable dnt like it lol.  

I no it will be for the best if we have to wait and do FET, do u no how long u have to wait or would it just depend on the individual? 

Good luck for ure scan on fri    il let u no the results when i phone later 

On a lighter note lol iv noticed my boobies r getting bigger   dnt no if its just cos im putting weight on or the hormones  either way im liking it so is my DP lol.x


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san I have put 3-4 pounds on but i`ve been munching on chocolate flat out its a comfort thing      

As for FET i`m not sure how long you wait i know Ladyhex had her embies frozen recently due to the same thing and they told her about 6 weeks i`m sure she`ll pop on and fill you in

Jellybaba i had no idea i had cysts before the scan but they are very commen and most women will one or two and are nothing to worry about

The drugs stimulate them as well as your ovaries hence one of mine filling with fluid   

I am with McFaul who i have only seen the once   but i think that is normal enough they are busy people after all  

With the water i find some days are easier than others but its the constant running to the loo that is a pain    

It is very quiet at the moment though if you go by the number of people in the waiting room i know ther are lots of lurkers out there    

You know who you are   dont be afraid to pop on and  keep us loners company i could do with a few new faces to distract me


----------



## jellybaba

Yella, here I go again with me questions!

Can I ask you at what stage did you stop drinking alcohol? Did you stop as soon as you started stimms? 

I decided at the wekend that I am going to start cutting down on the alcohol intake to try and get my body in tip top form for starting tx.

I have been feeding DH up with vitamins, zinc, vitc vit e etc and I was on with my GP last week an dmentined this to him and he seemed to be under the impression that taing vitamins would not in any way improve DH swimmers, news to me but I have decided to ignore GP and have continued to leave out DH's tablets in the hope that every little bit helps..

Yella we are with McFaul too (I think we had this conversatione before) as far as I have heard so far he is very good so at least we can take some comfort that we are in good hands..

I have taken a course of clomid this cyclce and I got a PEAK on the clear blue fertitily monitor at the weekend (CD12??) so we "went for it" at the weekend, you never know, we might get lucky.. on the down side I hardly slept a wink last night, up and down to the loo every hour and a half, my bladder just felt boated and full all the time, maybe the clomid works in the same way as the fertility drugs and they fill your ovaries  full of fluid?


Are you feeling stressed Yella or just taking it all in yor stride?


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

How are you all today?

I am hoping one of you nice ladies may be able to advise me as I am starting to stress big time.

Still no AF, and phoned the hospital this morning, have to go tomorrow morning to gave a blood sample.  What happens after this, can my treatment be postponed or even worse cancelled, or will I just have to carry on taking the nasal spray a while longer.  Also if advised to go ahead and start my stimms on Wednesday, will this affect the outcome of the pregnancy result before I have even started?

Sorry for all these questions and the me post, even though I have went through countless treatments in the past, this was one problem I have never encountered before and it is freaking me out.

Thanks agains, chicks.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Jellybaba just to give you a background     DP and i are not big socialisers but had got into the habit of sharing a bottle of wine probably 3 times a week and

if it was the weekend 1 bottle could quite easily become 2      

When i started stimms i cut it out altogether and although come friday night i`m gagging for a glass generally i feel so much brighter & healthier   

DP still has the odd glass which i don`t think does any harm but i want to try at least to have my body in as good a shape as i can  

As for vits i started taking pregnacare and omega oils 2 months before i started tx and DP took Wellman but i have since been told that a good Zinc supplement should be enough

if they have a well-balanced diet. I have no experience of clomid so i cant help you there though i dont think it should leave you running to the loo  

It might be a slight urinary tract infection check with your doctor if it gets any worse    

I hope you didn`t take too much out of your DH   at the weekend a natural BFP would be lovely    

I am taking this all one stage at a time and keeping my stress levels to a minimum coz i know when i get worried and upset it wont help whats going on inside my body   

I can`t control any of this its up to the professionals now   so i have to put my faith in them and stay     and relaxed

Ginger your blood results will be ready after lunch the same day and if your hormone levels have dropped you can go ahead with stimms without a bleed if not 

they will keep treating you until levels go down

It won`t affect your chances of becoming pg at all   

My AF didnt come til the day before i was due to start stimms and all is well with me     try to relax your AF will come probably when you arrive at RFC


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks Yella your a star!

Did you continue having your wee glass or 2 while you were DR? I think I might be DR over xmas, depending on when Dec af arrives -which is another story - I have a cycle of usually 31 days but as i decided to take clomid this month it will probably shorten it down to around 26- 27 at best (this is what has always happened when I took it before) which will bring my Nov af forward a few more days to around 2nd Nov so my Dec af may arrive at the end of Nov unless I have an extremley long cycle in Nov - do you think RFC would allow me to class it as Dec af if it arrived 29th/30th Nov bearing in mind that I will have had 2 af's in Nov? 

Trying not to stress out about it too much as who knows maybe we will be lucky enough to have a natural bfp this cycle (yeah right, it hasn't happend in the last 2 and half years its hardly gonna happen now).. BUT it will mean the difference between getting started in Dec or having to wait until Jan and its taken so long to get this far I think waiting another month might just tip me over the edge!  LOl only joking but do you know what I mean?

The peeing hasn't got any worse, things seemed to have sorted themselves out downstairs so no need to be running to the docs. 

Good to se you are taking this all in your stride, are you still going for accunpuncture? my sister had a successful tx of ICSI a few years ago (she has a 14 month old now, my god daughter )and said she would defo reccommend a few sessions of it especially prior to EC and ET

Know what you mean about feelin much healthier and brighter when you cut out the alchol, I have done it before while doing cambridge and I felt brand new!


----------



## ginger07

Thanks Yella, you are a right source of information,   , I can feel AF wanting to show its face, so hopefully my hormone levels should be pretty low then, and I can go ahead as planned.  What rollercoasters this melarky is.   

Hi Louise, have you had any luck with your AF yet?  Are you still starting your stimms tomorrow?  if so good luck, and hopefully all goes well with your scan.


----------



## yellazippy

Yeaaaah Ginger at least you know   is getting ready to show her face soon   

Jellybaba i`ve not even had a wee tipple in weeks   i would say if you are DR over xmas its a decision only you can make but i would hate to have any regrets afterwards

I know the "what if`s" would be tough if i have a failed cycle and abstaining from alcohol (as hard as it is   ) for a few weeks is a small price to pay

But don`t get me wrong i`m not here to lecture anyone just do whats right for you    

I am still going to acupuncture once a week and i`ll go on day of EC & ET then if/when i get to 2ww i`ll take a break & let nature take its course    

What is the cambridge diet i`ve never heard of it before??


----------



## jellybaba

Its meal replacements, soups, shakes etc. Its based on low carbs. When you eventually start eating normal food again its all based on low GI, it worked really well for me and educated me as to what foods keep you filled up for longer as previously any diet I had ever done before always left me starving so I ended up not sticking to it.

I really dont think I would have a problem giving up alcohol, I was just wondering what they reccommned you do and at what stage but as you say its everyones perosn choice as to what they decide..


----------



## yellazippy

Have you read any of Zita Wests books? They are a good guide though you`d be miserable if you tried to follow EVERYTHING to a tee


----------



## jellybaba

No I haven't read any of her books, I have heard of them though. I think I am bad enough as it is never mind information overload from Zita West!! I tend to stick to the internet for any info I need and of course you girlies on here .

Have you read her books?


----------



## [email protected]

Hello everyone – I’m a “newbe”  and have been reading your posts for a while now!!

This is my first IVF cycle and I start D.R. this Friday.  I’ve just turned 40 and off course have missed my free go on the NHS.  First appt. at Royal this Friday to go over my schedule and drugs etc isn’t this just a wee bit late?!!!

Been TTC for 2 years now, had MMC Dec. 08.  
Just wanted to wish you all good luck with your treatments and I'll keep you posted on my IVF journey!
xo


----------



## louise09

evening all 

welcome trishb and goodluck with ur tx  

yellazippy,   u dont develop ohss.  I also bought those water bottles out of lidl!  I find it easy enough getting through 2lt while at work cause i keep it sitting on my desk but cant drink it at w.ends cause i forget!  

Ginger, still no a/f for me   i cant even feel any signs of it comin.  i rang clinic 2day and she said 2 come in for scan and wait and c what the doc says. I like u am worried incase they cancel this tx but i really   that they either let me d/r for another week or give me some type of drug to bring on a/f.  good luck with ur app.

I stopped drinking the week before starting d/r, 4 weeks ago!  my d/p still has his beers on a sat nite and i drink shloer lol!

xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone  

Sorry girls im not up-to-date with all your tx, just getting a min to pop on now and just want give Apps a big     Im so sorry, things didn't work out-you have been a great FF always there to help and giving advice, I remember when you where waiting on your golden ticket-I was having a fit waiting   but you where so relaxed, taking time away etc-I hope your looking in and that you are doing ok  .



    and   to all the   buddies.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Wee-san how did your phone call go yesterday is everything ok    

Trishb   & welcome aboard great to have you onboard good luck with starting DR  

Jellybaba & DC8 hi  

BP good to hear from you mrs hope you are well    

Louise & Ginger any sign of   yet   

LX are you lurking or just busy any date for your FET yet??

Girls i`ve managed to run out of spray not sure how or why as i only opened the second bottle on saturday    

Will have to phone the nurses and see what they say


----------



## yellazippy

The second bottle was opened already but i thought the nurse had opened it for the demo but it appears her demo and

my new bottle must have got mixed up    only me so i have to go to RFC now collect script and head to pharmacy    

Talk later better get my skates on!!


----------



## DC8

Good morning everyone,

Just pooping on to say hello and say thanks for all the replies to my posts.

Its very nerve racking this whole process... I thought the wait for the Golden Ticket was bad but now I'm nervous and excited about getting started.

How's everyone doing on those sprays? Do they make you very moody or is that the STIMMS?

I am a Flight Attendant and will be taking them when away on duties and am hoping that I don't go mad on board an aircraft  
God help the passengers and crew   

Has anyone had difficulty giving up smoking? I've had no prob with the lack of alcohol but I love 2 cigarettes a day and am have a hard time with my will-power but I know that it is important. Anyone had the same and any ideas? Patches don't work!

Anyway, just wanted to check-in and say hi and good luck to all.

Norma x


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Norma, I feel exactly like you do, couldn't wait to get the golden ticket and now I'm up the walls waiting to get started lol

I am very lucky to have never smoked so thats one less thing for me to worry about but I do know where you are coming from as DH is on 20 a day and has no intention of giving up no matter how much I nag him!

Yella did you get the spray sorted mrs?

TrishB welcome to the roller coaster ride of IVF! I wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle, aer you panicking about your apt on Fri?

Hi to everyone else, Louise09 Wee san, babypowder and anyone else who I forgot or is lurking - you know who you are lol


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Norma i had to give up the smokes though i only had about 5 a week (only when i had a wee drink   ) 

So with no booze my urge for a cig doesn`t come up thats no help to you though    i was a real moody cow on the spray (DR) but am better on stimms i think  

Jellyb i got a new spray sorted after a round trip of 2 1/2 hrs    

My lower back is aching for the last few days i imagine its the ole ovaries working away i`ve a hottie stuck to my back permanently    

Time for a wee coffee (one of Zita`s no no`s but i`d be a   without the odd one)


----------



## jellybaba

Glad you got the sniffer sorter Yella, have you any more of Zitas tips to pass on?
that traffic on the motorway is mad, no wonder it took uou 2 and half hours, I hate the thoughts of it, I get so stressed out when we have an apt time to keep to and we are stuck in traffic, bring on the road rage!


Do you think the dr spray made you feel like you had permanent pmt? That should be fun to look forward to


----------



## ginger07

Evening everyone

Very quite here so far, hope everyone is well.

Well, my alarm woke me this morning, as I was to go to the hospital to gave a blood test, and low and behold, my AF had finally arrived, so relieved, funny how every month you pray that it won't show and when you are going through this rollercoaster, you want it to come.  Anyway, phoned the hospital and they have said it is ok for me to start my stimms tomorrow, my DH is going to be doing the injections for me as I am a bit of a wimp with stuff like that.

Hi Louise, hope your   shows up soon, is it today you started your stimms?  Will    that everything is on schedule for you.

Hi trishb, welcome to the site, good luck for your treatment.  Normally they usually bring you in the day before you start your DR to get you prepared, so does seem a wee bit strange that you are starting on the same day, but I'm sure they have their reasons.

Hi to Jellybaba, yellazippy, wee-scan and everyone else out there.


Ginger XO


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks girls. 
I am panicking a wee bit not sure what to expect at my first appt. 
I am more than ready to start this treatment as i've waited over a year.
Are they just going to go over my schedule/drugs with us or will I have a scan No idea!

Ginger07 congrats on getting AF!


----------



## louise09

Hi all

Ginger thats good ur a/f turned up!  I went for scan and my lining was thin (2.8 i think) and follicles had dissapeared!  I said to the doc that I had been worried all week as the nurse said i need a period to come to have cleared these but he said that wasn't the case. He asked if i had a lot of discharge this past week which i had and he said this can happen.

So i started simms 2day!! 225 dose this morn same again 2nite, 2moro morn, 2moro nite then just 1 per nite after that along with the d/r drug.  What dose r u on?

yella, thats a pity bout the spray! ive just realised i dont have enough needles etc 2 do me until nxt tue for the d/r drug so im gonna have to get to the clinic this week and get some.

hi jellybaba, trishb, dc8 and all u other cycle buddies  

xxx


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Just a wee short post to say I will be joining you all tomorrow  , we are doing FET this time round which is good, so start dr tomor, no sniffing we are doing the injectings to dr instead, they nurse said there is no difference...

I know Trish your starting tomorrow too.... GOOD LUCK hun  

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

Hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

It would appear my  buddies have all got flat tyres or sumfing  

Never mind i will tramp on regardless   

Jellybaba Trishb & DC8  hows things today hope your all well  

Molly congrats on getting started again wishing you    this cycle   

Ginger and Louise     well done on your first  i hope it went well  

Well i`m due down on friday for a scan with EC on monday all going well    

I am bloated have really sore (.)(.) am nauseous grumpy and totally fed up   but on a    note i`m sleeping really well


----------



## GemmaC

Hello yella..popping on to say Hello  . Time is flying in for you alright, EC on Monday, thats great. Its hard going near the end, you just want it all to hurry up! Not long now hun.
What time are you up at on Monday? I hope all goes ok for your scan on Friday.

Missy, looking forward to hearing for you later..

Ginger, that good AF showed up at last, it was very bold keeping you hanging on like that but it showed its head on time. Well done on getting started on the jabs! Time will go fast now for you. 

Louise, well done too on starting on stims! The belly will be sore after all those jabs. Like you I will be on a two injection for first fews days, ouch..but sure its has to be done. Hope it all goes well for you. 

Well, I am still pill popping, finish up on Saturday and then wait for AF flow to arrive and then all being well on to stims. Feeling good, apart from being wrecked in the mornings, but I thinks the weather is not helping that.


----------



## jellybaba

Girls girls girls, i am just off the phone from RFC to enquire if they have sent out the golden tickets for Dec yet and the girl said they have, they sent out 33 offers and we are not on this list - WTF - makes me mad, how come last week we were told that we were up for Dec tx. (I did suspect that it might change, knowing how useless the admin dept at RFC are like)  she did say to ring back in a few weeks to check again as soem of the girls who were offered tx might not go ahead and we could end up being offered after all...

I would have thought that they might have thought it woul be better to over estimate the tieming of the offer of tc rather than under estimate? do they not relaise we are dying to get at it 

Anyways, enuff about me. Can't belives your EC has come round so quickly Yella!

Ginge and Lousie hows the injections going?


----------



## ginger07

Hi ladies

Jellybaba, I'm sorry to hear about the RFC messing you around, they seem to enjoy doing that to people.  Do they not understand they are messing with peoples minds?   that some ladies don't need to use their golden tickets and you get a letter soon.

Good luck Yella for Monday, fingers crossed this time next week, you will be getting ready to be PUPO.

Congrats Molly on DR, do you mind me asking why they have put you on injections instead of spray?

I start my stimms today, well tonight actually, going to do them around 9 every night, this gaves us time to get DS settled and relaxed ourselves.  Though back into work today after being on for a week and my boss found out via my line manager about me going to be off work in a few weeks cause of this (I want to take the 2 WW off, to gave me a chance to relax), anyway he wasn't happy and is going on about this being a business to run and before anyone 'bolts' for the door back up plans must be made as he can't be left without admin cover, (the girl I work with will be off on leave), WTF, not as if any of this is our fault, I wouldn't be coming in and saying hey off to have sex tonight to make a baby, though given the chance would love to have that option.  sorry for rant, that really annoyed me this morning, things are stressful enough without him making me feel guilty for wanting to maximise my chances of success.

Hope everyone is having a better day than me.

Ginger XO


----------



## molly777

Jellybaba sorry also to hear about the Royal, its so fustrating not knowing when your going to start
hope your ok  

Ginger07, OMG that terrible about your boss... does he know your doing tx? thats the last thing you need is more stress... hope he calms down and realises he's been a right jackass!!!! The nurse said there was no difference between the spray and the injections and said we could have which ever we want, so the had us down for the injections so we decided to go with it, something different its worth seeing would it make a difference...

Yellazippy, best of luck monday, hate that blaoted feeling but its a good sign all the same... 

chat later Hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Gemma heres to   showing her face and you getting started with stimms   

The thought of being PUPO feels like its still miles away yet     heres hoping though      

Jellyb what a$$holes telling you yes for dec then getting nothing    Hopefully like me you will get a late call with someone not needing a slot     

Ginger unfortunately bosses (especially the male ones) are never the most sympathetic   try to let it go over your head and keep     and remember 

you need to put yourself first at this time    hopefully he`ll get over his wee rant   

Molly thanks i was having a bit of a bad day i think   but just back from acupuncture and i feel rejuvenated & like you say i must be    it is a good sign


----------



## GemmaC

Ach Jellybaba, that is so frustrating and dissappointing. Hoping a slot comes free for you, its hard getting all mentally prepared and then hearing that,

Ginger, you could well do without the stress of work.  Its not like you heading away on a Caribbean Cruise and looking a few weeks off, its a medical procedure and you need the time off. I hope thing settle down for you and that it all blows over. You take the time off and forget all about work and dont be feeling guilty. 

Molly, all the best for your DR. Its always good to get started. Have you a date yet for ET?


----------



## ginger07

Funny enough, my work colleague is going off on a cruise for a couple of weeks, which is why she is off on leave, lucky thing.  Have calmed down alot since this morning.

My line manager knew about the treatment, and he said he would have to let the boss know, but that was weeks ago, so don't know what happened.  He has got his knickers in a twist over something else I think, and he is homing in on this problem instead.

Anyway lots of       for us all over the next coming weeks.


----------



## Guest

Jellybaba, after reading your post I phoned the RFC and yep you guessed it I'm not on the list either, despite being frozen at the top of the list and reactivated since the end of sept  

I am fuming!!! The girl told me that they had called too many people in Nov and therefore were'nt sending for as many people as they hoped fro in dec as they need to clear the backlog. WTF!!! Seriously, who is running that place, surley it's simple maths, you send for the same amount of people that you have slots for, if some of them don't need/want treatment then you call for the next person and the nect person on the list and so on. 

Are you feeling the anger here  

BB


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks girls for sympathising with me but hey ho must soldier on! I must admit I'm really not that surprised..

Ginge I feel for you, I think sometimes I used to get more stressed out about asking my boss for the time off for apts than I did about going for the procedures I had! I once went for that hyster ping pong thing ( the one where they flush the die through your fallopian tubes) and I fainted twice on the operating table, came out drove myself home, had my lunch and went in to work!! I have since told her that we are going to be going for IVF and she was very understanding (she a=has also announced she's pg after only trying for 5 months this year - told me that after she done her pg test - how insensitive??) Just take whatever time you need and DON'T let that nasty boss of yours get to you 

Yella hope your not too fed up - just think you are now slap bang in the middle of tx so don't be getting yourself too stressed out    chillaaxx

Molly whats this I hear about you sniffing instead of injecting? do you mean for stims? Can you sniff for stimms instead of inject??


----------



## jellybaba

Oh Bumble I am so sorry, I know exactly where you are coming from - wanna go down there and kick some ass?

I'm not as angry as I expected to be, I have got to know how bad they are in RFC so wasn't exaclty banking on getting started until I had the golden ticket in my hand.
Had you rang recently and been told the same as me originally?


----------



## yellazippy

Bumble bee WTF not you too    so disappointed for you both but dont give up hope i    a slot will come up soon xx

Jellyb CHILLAAXXIN as we speak


----------



## Guest

Yep Jelly, phoned last week or the week before and was told that dec's letters were being sent out in a fortnight and that I was def on the list for december. It's not the point of having to wait another month or two but if they would just tell you something and then stick to it, they are a total nightmare. Anyway, we'll get there.

BB


----------



## molly777

jellybaba, I start dr tomor and instead of sniffing i'm doing it by injections.... 
your boss sounds lovely NOT..... My boss is grand TG, its a guy, he doesn't ask too many questions and just says tell me when you have to go off....

chat later

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening girls hows everybody doing ?

Yellazippy .....I'm here baby(   lol) i really hope you don't have to freeze all hun ....but as they say its for the best.  how are you feeling now    

bumble bee and jellybaba i would Joan or Sharon ...she is the manager of the RFC  (cant think of her name) and let her know what has happened to you both ...it so F**king heart breaking to think you were starting soon and to get it taken away   

molly777..good news you are starting tomorrow    

ginger ..men    my boss i have to say has been great   (and he is male lol ) good luck with your first injection  

trishb welcome to the TX mad house    
Louise, gemmac , dc8 and anybody else i have missed ..a big hello  

i was at the RFC yesterday and i have to wait on next AF to get started. i have to ring the waiting list line and they will info the nursing staff and get me started.  we are defrosting    4 and having 2  back if 2 survive    

all from me for now 
and by the way you girls can talk


----------



## Guest

Jellybaba, I emailed Joan and Karen Jackson yesterday and explained the phone call that I had with admin dept, she emailed me back at 9pm last night and said that she was unaware of any change of numbers for decembers cycle and she thought perhaps it was a misunderstanding on the part of the girl i spoke to (she is new apparently). She said that she would look into today and phone me to let me know what's going on. So might be worth a shot emailing her or giving her a ring, you never know, they might just be able to find an extra two slots for december after all.

Hope everyone else is well, can't wait for the weekend.

BB


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks Bumble, I had almost giving up on it - I will drop Joan an email this morning

tks


----------



## jellybaba

Just sent this to Joan
Good morning Joan I was wondering if you could check into something for me, my husband and myself signed up for NHS IVF last October and we were told by Sinead last week in a telephone call that we were on the list for treatment in Dec and would receive a letter in the next few weeks. As we had not yet received a letter I contacted the admin team again yesterday only to be told that we are NOT on the list for December and that all the letters of offer have already been sent out.

Joan as I’m sure you will agree this is quite disappointing for us. I would have thought that it would be better for the admin team be giving out more accurate information to any enquiries made by patients waiting for treatment.

Can you look into this for me and advise me what has happened to the current time scale and also a possible date for us to be offered treatment as I was also told by Sinead yesterday to ring up again in a few weeks to see if anyone who has been offered treatment at the moment decides not to go ahead and then there may be a free place for us??

Wonder what she'll come back with...


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed, squeekest hinge and all that!!

I have posted a copy of my letter to michael mcgimpsey over on that thread if you're interested.

Let me know if Joan gets back to you.

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Ladies  

I see the RFC are getting a good rollicking this morning    I do hope like Bumble Bee said it is just a mix up     

How is everyone today?? I`m a little worried we haven`t heard from Wee-san as its coming up to her EC hoping all is ok    and the dreaded OHSS hasn`t claimed

another victim   

LX hi glad you`re back   i have no-one to answer my questions    And on that note....    

Did you have bad nausea ? I woke at 5am feeling so very sick i had to get up   my tummy is out like a football too   

I know i`m bound to have "symptoms" during the  process and i`m not complaining i just didn`t think i`d feel this ill  

I hate phoning the nurses coz i know how busy they are but DP insisted, when i eventually got through the nurse i spoke to was down right rude   

Told me to wait until i was next down as that is what the scans are for    i felt hurt and embarrassed like i`d done something wrong

Sorry for the me me me post ladies but i`m so pi$$ed off


----------



## yellazippy

Apparition   DR 20 August     Stimms - 16 Sept        EC - 28 Sept       ET 1 Oct          OTD - 15Oct     

BLMCNI      DR - ?               Stimms - ?                 EC - 30 Sept       ET - 02 Oct      OTD - 16 Oct     

JK32          DR - 11 Sept      Stimms - 30 Sep         EC - 12 Oct         ET - 14 Oct     OTD - 28 Oct      

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        ET - 25 Oct      OTD - 08 Nov

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov      OTD - 17 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 03 Nov         ET - 06 Nov     OTD - 20 Nov

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov          ET - ?             OTD

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - ?                 EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct        EC - ?  Oct          ET -?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept       EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?


----------



## jellybaba

Well Yella hows the belly? Still bloated? How very dare they be rude to you! Be ready for themt he next time mrs and dotn let them off with it. 

I am so peeved off these last few days - check out my letter to the health minister on the "letter to the health minister" thread so you can see just how peeved I am!

Bumble whats the craic with you? I got a reply form Joan apologising for any distress and  that she is having a meeting with her staff today to see what the schedusle for Dec tx are and that she will come back to me before the end of the day. She also made excuses for her staff saying that they were only trying to be helpfuil and that they are not able to gaurantee when an offer letter will be sent.. Have you heard anything from her yet?

Hi to everyone else   laydhex molly, ginge etc


----------



## ginger07

Hi All

Very busy in work today, so sorry for no personals, will get back on later.  

Just a wee quick message to wish wee-scan all the best of luck for tomorrow and hoping they get lots of healthy juicy eggs. 

Ginger XO


----------



## Guest

Jellybaba.....way to go with your letter to the health minister, me thinks theres a mutany starting  

Well, I finally got an email back from Joan at 6pm saying that there had been a misunderstanding between staff and that my letter of offer for treatment in decembers cycyle is going out tomorrow. I really really hope you get the same response, hopefully it is just a mix up with the new girl and the letters were being done in batches. I'll keep everything crossed, let me know what she says.

BB


----------



## Ladyhex

Bumble bee..glad you got the reply you wanted   

yellazippy ....wishing you all the best for your scan in the morning     i felt waves of sick but it was bad.  i did look about 4 months preg !! how dare that nurse speak to you like that    i really    that it isnt OHSS hun 

wee-san hows things with you ?

jellybaba..did you get your reply yet   
molly777 hows does it feel getting started again    

hows everybody else doing 

has anybody heard anything from charley


----------



## 2Angels

Bubble bee/Jelly baba 
Who is Joan do you have her e-mail cause i signed the start of Oct as well


----------



## Ladyhex

pipper ...joan is incharge of the admin at RFC ( i think )   i signed in may 08 and and got my letter of offer in june 09 for aug period if this any help pipper


----------



## jellybaba

Woo hoo bumble this is my reply form Joan -Pipper here is her email address fer ya!

From: Couhig, Joan [mailto:[email protected]] 
Jennifer,

Aplogies for delay in getting back to you and the misinformation you were given. An offer of treatment based on your December period will be sent to you tomorrow. We had not completed the offer send out for december period and the misinformation was due to a staff misunderstanding. I had still to confirm capacity with the embryology lab - as we work seveeral months ahead I need to liaise closely with them re any changes in capacity. You would have been sent an offer even if you had not contacted me, so please feel reassured that there was no oversight.


----------



## Guest

Brill news, although me suspects they just managed to find 2 extra slots to shut us up  

Roll on Dec.

BB


----------



## jellybaba

I know bumble, my sis said I probably scraed the crap out of poor old Joan!!

All we have to do now is sit and wait for Royal Mail to deliver the golden ticket...

Nothing is ever easy is it?? 

do you know when your dec af is due?

My Nov af is due arund the 1st so as I have a short cycle my Dec af could arrive 29th or 30th Nov!!! I have emailed to ask Joan if this could be counted as Dec af or would I have to wait until end of dec to get started... Nightmare


----------



## Guest

Jellybaba, hard to tell when my december period is due, I am still waiting on a period after m/c, but i'm thinking it should arrive ny mid next week, which would mean decembers would be due xmas week sometime, means I won't actually start d/r till mid jan. 
Do you have any idea what the timescale is in RFC, in Origin I d/r for 3 weeks and then stims for 15 days, is that normally what they do in RFC?

BB


----------



## jellybaba

Bumble I am not sure, I have been going by what is on Yellas chart of everyones tx but I'm not sure where everyone is having tx by looking at the chart, although what you have suggested seems to be about right.

I reckon I might end up in a similar situation to you with af, have thought that it might actually be better to wait until after xmas to get started - for obvious party reasons lol BUT if I get the chance to go early Dec I def will lol

I am so green I know nothing about the schedules at all. My sister went through a successful private ICSI cycle in Nov 07 (she had a gorgeous baby girl) and is letting me have her IVF diary at the weekend for me to read, should be interesting, hope theres no funny business in it lol!!

I think we will just have to patient bumble, all good things come to those who wait an all..

Ladyhex wots the craic today?
Yella how did you scan go mrs?    you dont get ohs


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Bumble and Jelly great news on your golden tickets   the RFC schedules will vary with each individual but DR for 21 days and stimms 12-14 days is a rough guide  

Wee-san thinking of you mrs i hope EC went ok   

LX and Molly hi  

Scan went well this morning EC monday morning so feeling         we get to ET on thursday 

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend


----------



## GemmaC

Jelly & Bumble, great news things is starting to work out! Phew! Hopefully they will let you go ahead in Dec even if AF arrives in Nov.

Yella, super duper news that all went well this morning! So are you doing your final injection on Sat nite then, am I right? Sunday will be a nice drug free day for you. 

Wee-Scan, hope all went ok for EC.


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks Yella and GemmaC, I hope all goes to plan for us from here on in - yeah right!

Yella glad scan went well, is it normal to feel sick at this stage? Something else for us all to look forward to   how exciting for you, all you have to do is get this weekend over and your on the hoe straight as they say..

Gemma, any word on your golden ticket for ICSI yet


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Gemma yep final injection sat night and drug free on sunday WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO i won`t be sad to see the back of all the drugs    

What stage are you at now did you start stimms around the same time as me ??

Jelly i think i have been unlucky with how sick i`ve felt      

I had my spleen removed a couple of years ago after an RTA which makes it a little harder for my body to cope with the "drugs overload"   

Worth every retch though   i`ve been on the ginger nuts and tea flat out    

I think thats great your sister kept an IVF diary i bet its interesting reading and full of info i`m sure will help you along the way


----------



## 2Angels

Bumble-bee/Jelly baba

I rang RFC this morning and they said my golden ticket sould be on it's way asking for Dec details, so looks like we will be   buddies.


----------



## ginger07

Evening everyone

Thats great news yella,   that all goes smoothly for your EC, what time do you go at?

Hi wee-scan, hope your EC went well today, how many eggs did they get?

Congrats bumble-bee, Jellybaba and Pipper, looks like a quite Xmas for you lot, and hopefully for the rest of us as well  

After my bosses reaction the other day, he called me into the office yesterday, and apologised about his manner, said he wasn't getting at me personally, just the fact he was only told off my absence this week, when I had told my supervisor about it as soon as I got my schedule, and he wished me all the best, suppose I have to gave it to him for even coming back to me.

Stimms going ok so far, think I might do the stomach tonight, anyone else done the stomach and if so is it easier to do as opposed to the leg?


Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, I am sure the drugs were hard on your alright with having your spleen removed. Your nearly their, only tommorrow and a drug free yella! I have not started stims as yet, I take my last pill on Saturday, wait for AF to arrive, get scan done to confirm ovaries have shut down and then on to stims all being well after that. I know its a bit more hard to follow the way they are down reg me, they just want to do it this way as my AMH blood test came back showing I could over respond to drugs so the want to give my ovaries a chance to settle down before starting stims.  

Ginger, I would say you were glad of that, at least your boss was a bit more understanding today, and im sure you appreciate him coming back to you. Hopefully now you can take off and not have to worry.  Last time I injected in the stomach and found it grand, I would imagine the leg would be a bit more painful, maybe give the tum a go tonight and see which you prefer. Give it the area a few wee flick before hand and it can help numb it a bit. 

Pipper, woohooo, great news!

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Ladyhex

yella thats great news about your scan ...did they say anything about freeze ?(i was told at my second scan that freeze might happen) im sure your body is finding it really hard cause of the drugs.....one more day and you will be drug free yeeha    

gemmac ...its the only time we are praying for AF to show up big time    

ginger ..that was very nice of him to say spoke to you today about it   men  lol 
pipper thats fab news 

bumble bee and jelly hows it going girls 

jesus girls me and DH are like rabbit at the min    cant get enough TMI i know


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe ladyhex it must be the drugs , we are the same


----------



## 2Angels

Just recieved my golden ticket asking for Dec details, overthe moon  
Any one else get there's


----------



## GemmaC

Pipper....YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Angels

Has anyone any useful info for me like when i might get started after my period it should come in around the 17th of Dec,
or is there any vitamins or anything else that i might need to do.


----------



## louise09

hi cycle buddies 

ladyhex, ur final injection day! ur so close now..............

ginger, hows u going with stims?  i dont feel any dif at all.  well maybe apart from i find im getting more hot flushes when im at work but i thought this was only gonna happen while d/r and not on stimms  

congrats 2 those who have got dec starts! wont be long now  

pipper, i started on day 21 of cycle so poss 6th jan for u?  ive been taking pregnacare for the past 3 mths or so, they contains all vits u need, start on them.

sweetchilli, gemmac, yellazippy, jellybaba and any1 ive missed, hope u's all well! 

xxx


----------



## molly777

ladyhx and sweetchilli... what are ye two like.....    very funny
hope your keeping well girls... 

ah ginger delighted to hear your boss said sorry, you don't need any more stress.... ginger I have always injectioned on the stomack and its grand... good luck hun  

day 4 of dr done  

hello to everyone else sorry this is short was away home all wkend with parents

chat tomorrow

hugs M777


----------



## fifi31

Hey Missy just to let you know your inbox is full!!

Hope everyone keeping well!!!  

Fifi x


----------



## MISSY97

Cleared now fifi...

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

Congratulations Pipper on your letter of offer - December will be no time coming around  

Yella - All the very best for today hun hope you get loadz    

Had scan this morning AND if that was Dr. McDreamy you're all talking about I's needs mes eyes testing        I think it was doc traub for me could hardly hear him for mumbling under his tash - but all's good for next scan on friday.......


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Its been very quite here today, hope everyone is doing OK?

Hi Louise, I am not feeling any different either, but still another week and a bit to go, so hopefully might start to feel something soon.  How are your hot flushes, calming down any?

I had my scan this morning with Dr Traub as well, he said there wasn't much going on at the minute with regards to my ovaries, but to be honest I thought at this stage, nothing was expected anyway, should I be worried  , I only started my injections on Wednesday?  

Good to see they are making a new entrance into the RFC, but that banging and drilling would drive you mental, you have to feel for the staff having to work in those conditions at the minute.  Better for us though.

What time where you up at Crazykate?  I was up at 8.30.

Hi to everyone else, yella, jellybaba, pipper, gemmac and everyone else.


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, 

CrazyKate, haha..must not have been the famous Dr. McDreamy you got, ...maybe Friday! I always got Dr. Traub last time too, he doesn't hang around. Hoping all goes well for you on Friday, is fri you final scan before EC?

Ginger, as I say Dr. Traub does not seem to go into much detail, try not to worry, I am sure all is coming along nicely. Keep up with plenty of protein rich foods and get plenty of rest. When are you back up again? 
Thats good to hear work has started at new entrance, it sure will be more pleasant not having to go through maternity entrance. 

Louise, how are the hot flushes, hope they have eased off for you.  

Ladyhex, how is all with you? 

Yella, hope all went well today for EC.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

What a dirty morning   hope you are all well   

Well we had our EC yesterday which went smoothly and we got a lucky 7 eggs    

I have to give a wee call about 10.30 to see if we have any fertilization so fingers crossed i`ll pop on and let you know

Thanks for all your good wishes it means alot to have the support right now as this has been the toughest stage for us

We`ll have ET on thursday all being well    

 Wee-san if you`re looking in


----------



## ginger07

Good morning all

A big congratulations to yella, 7 eggs, bet you where well chuffed with them,  that all 7 survive and you have a few   for when you want another    Let us know how they get on.

Thanks GemmaC, hard not to worry though, as I dont feel anything, just worried now that the injections aren't helping producing eggs and the whole thing will be cancelled, don't you just wish you could forward this stage of the treatment and go straight to do the test

morning to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## crazykate

Morning early birds  

Yella      - lucky seven hun    

ginger - you'll be fine mrs you've only started your jabs they take a few days to kick in  

I was there for 7.30 yesterday.  My appt. wasn't til 8 but they saw us within 2 minutes of us arriving whic was good    Friday is my final scan with EC scheduled at the moment for Monday     It has flew in for me this time.

Louise I can sympathise with your flushes I'm running about the house in tracky bottoms and vest t-shirts at the mo.........night sweats too!!!!  it'll all be worth it


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger i second what Kate says there isn`t` much to see at your first scan don`t worry   

Ohhhhhhh    would be great   

Crazykate EC on monday not long now    it has flown in for us lot i cant believe i`m at this stage


----------



## jellybaba

Whhoo hoo Yella!! congrats on the 7 lucky eggies I'm sure you are delighted    Hope you get good news when you phone up later hun  

So theres a new entrance to the fertiltiy unit then? Is it wasy to find? Are we likely to get lost next time we go??


----------



## lmk

yellazippy well done on the eggies, 7 is a fab number and lucky at that too!!!!  hope barry white was played last night in rfc!!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Just spoke to the embryologist 6 of the 7 have fertilized and of those 2 are at the stage he wishes them to be   

Will know more about the fate of the 4 on thursday when he will transfer the 2   more than happy


----------



## kate z

Congratulations Yella zippy - looking good! Im in for EC today- v nervous! I have seen Dr Traub every time too- he has been very nice but I noticed the lack of info too. Although its maybe not a bad thing for me as i will start over analyzing.

Hi to everyone else.

Kz x


----------



## GemmaC

Congrats Yella, I am all chuffed for you..  Thats super! You can breath again now! All the best for ET. 

Kate, all the best for EC today. Someone told me to breath deeply during EC collection to calm the nerves and it did work. I watch the wee heart monitor and I could see my pulse rate drop so try a bit of deep breathing to calm the nerves. 

Lmk, barry white,,haha...that gave me a giggle, looks like he was belting out a few tunes alright for yella, hopefully he will hang around for Kate!


----------



## lmk

congrats yella, so chuffed for you and dh!  roll on thurs and you'll be pupo!!!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks kate good luck with EC today the nurses were great with me yesterday i couldn`t praise them enough it was all over in a jiffy   

And the tea n toast was yummy too      I got a McD`s on the way home  then both me and DP piled into bed and snoozed lol   

Heh Gemma i didn`t realise i was holding my breath until i came off the phone    its a tough old game this IF   but the support here is great thanks again to everyone   

LMK  thanks


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Just popped in to see how everyone is getting on... 

Crazykate, really glad scan went well for you hun  

Yellazippy, brillant news 6 eggs is great... best of luck with tranfer on thursday    

Ginger i won't worry about your first scan its early  days and nothing really to be seem anyway its really the next week that everything starts to move   don't worry hun

Kate z good luck with EC today hope it goes well for you...

chat later girls

Hugs M777


----------



## jellybaba

Oh Yella I am soooo pleased for you!!! Roll on thursday, sounds like you have had a "text book" tx so far  
And you say you found EC ok? Was it Dr McFaul?


----------



## yellazippy

It wasn`t McFaul it was a funny little man with a tash and glasses cant remember his name   

EC was fine a little uncomfortable but the drugs were great i talked the whole way through   

It will be great to get to PUPO stage i feel blessed to have got this far    

Molly thanks for the kind wishes   

I`m going to have to take myself in hand i had a massive slice of lasagne for lunch loving the "comfort eating"   

Kate will pop back later and see if you`ve been on lots of


----------



## GemmaC

Ladies, period has arrived so I am up at Origin tommorow morning for scan and bloods to see if we can starts on stims. Period is very light as yet, but nurse said to come ahead and scan will confirm if this is def day 1 for me.


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma thats great news that you`re gettinng started good old


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS YELLA, you must be so chuffed right now,  that they keep safe and get all snuggly inside their mummy on Thursday.  Take good care of yourself.

Good luck with your EC Kate Z.

Oh Gemma, that is great news, keep my fingers crossed you can start your stimms, when will you be starting if you get the go ahead?

Thanks for all your reassurrances, it means so much, will just concentrate on what the scan on Sunday shows, though in saying that, my stomach feels quite sore this pm so maybe something is starting to happen.

Roll on home time, what a busy day I have had, need to get home and put my feet up!!

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

hi every1

Yella that is great news!     all goes well!

Ginger, i was up for scan 2day.  Doc said all was ok for this being day 8 of stimms, I dont really know how many follicles I have, he was calling out to nurse who was taking notes, think I have 4 small on left with a larger 1?  Not sure bout right ovary and think lining is 8.8 though as i say im not really sure!

I did ask was everything ok at this stage and he said "all is ok". Should i be worried??

I aint feeling much pains or twinges or anything??  

Hot flushes have gone, the nite sweats were the worst!

Have another scan on fri so hopefully there will be a bit more action!  think i will start using the hot water bottle!

Glad ur a/f arrived gemmaC, god luck with startin ur tx.

Katez, how did 2day go?

crazykate, i also have final scan on fri with ec on tues!  Im soooooooooo nervous lol

hi jellybaba, molly777, imk and sorry for any1 ive forgot to mention

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        ET - 25 Oct      OTD - 08 Nov

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct         EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct       OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 17 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct        EC - 03 Nov         ET - 06 Nov      OTD - 20 Nov

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - ?              OTD - ?

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct        N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec    OTD - 17 Dec


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Anyone needing updated on the list or added let me know  

Kate z i hope you`re ok this morning and EC went well for you       

Louise glad your scan went well i never got much info either and only started to feel a little bloated a couple of days before EC 

They would be sure to tell you if things weren`t progressing so no news is good news      it sounds like all is as it should be   

Hi to everyone looking in  

Thanks again for all the good wishes i`m off to acupuncture at lunch to get ready for ET

My ovaries are still very tender and i look 6 months pregnant (i wish   ) so i hope all settles down for tomorrow


----------



## lmk

yellazippy...............  for et tomorrow honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybaba

Yella are you nicely chilled out and patiently waiting for ET tomorrow  

I wish me and bumble would hurry up and get our letters so you coudl add us to you chart!!

Hi to Louise, ginger, gemma, lurkers  and anyone else I haven't mentioned


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, all the very best for ET tomorrow, your doing great honey. And tommorow you will be PUPO! yee haa!   What time you up at?

Jella, hopefully Mr. Postman will be arriving very soon for you and bumble.

Louise, hope your doing ok. I didnt feel a lot happening either last time and all was ok, fridays scan will put you mind at ease, I am sure it feels like forever away for you but two more sleeps and your there.

Ginger, hows you today? 

My scan & blood test went well this morning thankfully and I due to start my stims on Friday morning! Back up again on Monday for another scan and bloods. So all systems go. Maybe you could update me yella when you get a wee chance, no rush.    No date yet for EC as I will just be taken when they think I am ready to go. I still stay on my Metformin tablets to keep the risk of OHSS at bay.


----------



## shaz2

yella just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow honey. ill be   ing for u..xx


----------



## holly01

congrats Yella so chuffed for  both  
      for 2morrow chick


----------



## kate z

Hey girls thanks so much for the good wishes..

Everything went great - I got 11 eggs of which 7 fertilised - Im over the moon!! ET is Friday. I got Dr Traub again for Ec and I had him for both scans and he was really great, the nurses and the embryologist were also really lovely. I felt really well looked after, I especially liked being wheeled about in the bed and the toast lol. 

I am mega sore today and have had a bit of bleeding but its settling down now thank goodness. I still have the big belly! 

Yella good luck for tomorrow, Lousise and Kate Im glad your sacnas went well. Good luck for Sunday Ginger.

Hi to everyone else.

Kz


----------



## louise09

thanks for ur replies girls    i think too much into things sometimes and give myself unnessacary worry!

good luck for 2moro yella  

gemmac, good luck on starting stimms 2moro!  

Ginger, how r u feling?

kate z, congrats on so many eggs and 7 fertilised!! that is brill    good luck for fri!

Hi holly01, shaz2, imk and every1 else!

oh quick question..........  TMI alert!!  I seem to have discharge at the min, i know this is ok while d/r but as i am on stimms should this not have stopped??  Ginger, yella, any1 else, this happen u while stimming??

xxx


----------



## molly777

yella best of luck tomor, have a good sleep tonight  

kate, good luck fri  

louise, you have nothing to worry about, if i remember rightly i was the same.... when is your ec? 

first week of dr over...  

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well  

hugs m777


----------



## Ladyhex

girls i have missed so much 

yella thats fantastic news about getting 7 eggs woohoo ....glad EC went well              ......wishing you all the very best for ET tomorrow and being PUPO 

molly777..hows DR going for you hun 
louise you will be fine hun i think we all are the same   

kate thats great news wishing you all the best for ET for friday 
jellybaba and bumble bee     you get your letter 

nothing on me girls im grand


----------



## ginger07

Morning all,

Sorry never got on yesterday, was totally snowed under in work.

A big   for yella today and good luck, not long now till you are PUPO, bet you can't wait, what time are you up at?

Congratulations Kate, 7 seems to be the lucky number at the minute, good luck for tomorrow.

Louise, I am having a bit of discharge as well, TBH, it took me be surprise also, but at least it seems to be a common problem, at least it is near over for us now.  I think my mind is playing tricks, sometimes my stomach feels tender, and then nothing, so still don't know if things are going as planned, roll on Sunday so i can find out if there are any eggs wanting to be hatched,  

Hi Gemma, starting your stimms tomorrow, you won't be far behind Louise and me, you are being taken good care of anyway.

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## jellybaba

Go yella go yella go yella!!! Hope everything went well fer this morning chick! Can't wait to hear from ya  

Hello to ginger, molly, ladyhex, louise, holly, gemma and anyone else looking in or lurking around 

J x


----------



## crazykate

[fly]****CONGRATULATIONS PUPO LADIES ****[/fly]


----------



## yellazippy

Hi ladies what a stinker of a day  

Kate z so pleased EC went well with 7 fertilized    best of luck for ET tomorrow    

As for the discharge ladies i had it the whole way through its normal if not pleasant     

I`m in bed with laptop so just a quickie to thank everyone for all the good wishes     

We have 2 grade B embies on board no frosties but you can`t have everything   more than happy we got this far with 2   

And so it begins the dreaded 2ww      sorry for the lack of personals i`ll catch up properly tomorrow

Yella


----------



## lmk

yella on being PUPO honey fab grades, i hope the 2ww flies in!!! REST,REST,REST and do nothing


----------



## Ladyhex

Fab news yella you go girl PUPO woohoo speak later


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, congrats, fab news hun, you take it nice and easy and enjoy every day of being PUPO!  

Kate, that is super news, all the very best for ET tommorrow!  

First injection in the morning. Really glad DH is off work to help, I had the puregon pen the last time and have to mix them this time but sure ill be a dab hand at it in a few days.  

Hi to kate, ginger, molly, holly, ladyhex and all the rest of the girlies.


----------



## louise09

Ladies, thank you so much for ur replies.  Im at clinic 2moro for final scan so fingers crossed there is plently of follicles at good sizes!!  Ive been using the hot water bot the past 2 nites, my tummy is slightly more swollen this pm and i can feel slight twinges so think somf is going on!  But as u say ginger, it may be my mind playing tricks on me!  

gemmac, good lucj with ur injection!

Yella, congrats on being pupo!    

hey ladyhex, glad all is well with u at the min 

hey molly777, ec is on tue if all is well with scan 2moro!  when is ur 1st baseline scan to start stimms?

hi every1 else 

xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulations on ec, et and good luck to all whatever stage...

Missyxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

yella        delighted for you hun, best of luck on 2ww hope it flys by like a blink  

gemma c best of luck tomor starting stimms....  no more hot flushes once they start you'll be happy  

louise best of luck tues hun   first scan 18th and the start tablets the 19th to thicken the womb for ET on the 3rd dec,,,, 

ladyhex thanks for asking, dr going grand the usually hot flushes, i can handle it love been hot   how are you?

hello to missy, crazykare, imk , ginger, holly, kate z, and everyone else sorry if i left anyone out thinking of you... 

chat tomor hugs M777


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, hope you got to see lots of nice eggs this morning and you get the go ahead for EC.  

Thanks for your good wishes, first injection over...phew! Went well with a little help from DH on the mixing front..ha.

Missy, hope you keeping well and not to shattered and sick. You will never find your 12 week scan coming around.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Ladies
Well i am on day 9 of DR and so far so good.  Just a wee bit tired and can get irritated very quickly is that normal?
Start stimming 10 Nov and hopefully EC on 24th of Nov.  Yella can you add me to the list please.

Yella congrats on being PUPO!!  Kate z good luck with ET.  Louise good luck this morning with your final scan. Gemma good luck with your injections dreading that bit.  Hi Molly how is day 9 of DR treating you! 

Hello to everyone else..


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Yella congrats on being PUPO mrs! Hope your lying up relaxing watching some daytime telly.. 
I'm sure you are so relieved to have got this far.

Katez good luck for today, hope ET went well.

Hi to Louise, Gemma, Ginger, Molly, Missy, Trishb and all the usual lurkers


----------



## crazykate

hi all 

quick update from me final scan this morning Dr. McDreamy this time definitely     

7 on each side at the moment - EC on Monday morning at 10.00am


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct         EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct       OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 17 Nov

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov       OTD - 20 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Trishb        DR - 22 Oct        Stimms - 10 Nov         EC - 24 Nov        ET - ?             OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??          OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Ladies its great to see the list starting to move along again   its been very quiet for the last few weeks

                                          
Crazykate brilliant news you`ve plenty of follies best of luck for EC monday    

Trishb welcome back i bet your glad to be getting going again    

Gemma well done getting the first  out of the way 

Molly777 welcome back to the mad house heres to a surprise  for you cant believe you`ll be testing so close to xmas  

Kate z i hope your ET went well today and you`ll join me on the 2ww     

Louise & Ginger you`re both up for EC next week too its going to be soooo busy on here    

LX Sunbeam Jellyb Bumble and Wee-san 

Girls heres to lots of    in the run up to Xmas    we really need some good news on here     

As for me i`m feeling    and enjoying trash tv Jellybaba    I have that many aches and pains and lovely nausea  that i`ll not be able to tell

one "sympton" from another so i hope to ignore them all for the next 2 weeks    i`m gona try anyway   

On a separate note a friend suggested the herbal remedy Arnica is great for soreness and bruising and that she took it a couple of days before EC and until the pain eased several days later. I am taking it now but wished i`d known about it sooner  its completely safe and definitley worth a try as paracetamol didnt help me much...just a thought


----------



## jellybaba

Hey yella, looks like its just you any me thisavo!! Loving all these tips, must take a note and write that one down about the arnica as I had forgotten that your not allowed to take anything other than paracetamol and I'm one of those people who would rattle if you gave me shake normally  

Patiently waiting for af to arrive, thought she was on her way but no sign yet which is good (maybe I'll get lucky and have a clomid bfp this month )as I was wanting her to hold off a few more days so that we can get started tx early Dec Oh its awful to wish your life away but I know our time will come soon..

Heading off out for my birthday tea tonight so I may even have a few glasses of vino just to wash the food down..

Girls I will be thinking of y'all over the next lock a weeks - Bring on the xmas bfps!!   

Anyhoo, as they say keep her between the hedges this weekend, or even better keep her low through ardboe


----------



## Babypowder

Girls just dropping off some         Im a bit lost as to where you all are.

But Yella wanted to say CONGRATS ON BEING


----------



## yellazippy

Jellybaba     hope ya get lots of nice  or a wee bit of   at least  

Have a   or 4 for me i`d love a big dirty pint of beer    i bought DP a few for the weekend i`ll have to make do with sniffin his    

You made me laugh with the thought of you rattling are you a wee tote of a thing or am i slow on the country lingooooooooooo  

Heh BP thankyou   hope you are doin well mrs any news or craic with ya ??


----------



## molly777

ah yella thanks hun for putting me on the list.... and thanks for lovely post.... been very positive we will have good news.... hope your keeping well   only 13 days now  

jellybaba       have a lovely tea and a few drinks  

hiya babypowder think Im stalking you  

hugs to all M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hiya Molly  you made me lol reading that-my very own stalker 

 jellybaba


----------



## louise09

hi all 

Quick post girls as im heading out for the day.  Had scan yest and all is looking good!  think lining measures 10.8 and have about 5 large follies on each ovary measuring around 12-15?  And some small ones as well so with a bit of luck ill get a good few eggs out of these.!  

They have also moved my e/c to mon at 10.00 and e/t to thur as im 'ready' to go lol  Yella could u update me please? think test day will be 19th now.

craykate, we will be at same time on mon!

Ginger, how u getting on?

Sorry girls but in a rush, will get back on 2nite or 2moro with more personals.

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Well done Louise, that is just great. All is looking good! All the very best for EC on Monday!! Looking forward to hearing how you got on, your will do great!


----------



## ginger07

Afternoon all.

Thats great news for you Louise, fingers crossed all goes well for you on Monday, how the time has flown in.

How are you keeping Yella, hope your DH is spoiling you rotten, here's hoping it lasts for another 9 mths, lol.

I go for my final scan tomorrow morning, but to be honest I'm not hopeful, don't feel as 'heavy' round the ovaries as I usually have in the past, so guess time will tell.  Feeling queasy and have sore boobs, is this normal with these injections?  Think my body has went into teasing mood earlier than its supposed to  .

Happy belated birthday Jellybaba.

Hello to everyone else looking in.

Ginger XO


----------



## kate z

Hey girls

Well that's me officially pupo I have 2 grade c 4 cells on board. I was hoping for better quality but hopefully they are wee fighters.

Yella - I am still mega sore too and to top it all off I have cramps as well I think it may be the constipation  I am a wee bit worried in case that isn't good for the embies - I hope not!  Are you staying in bed? I plan too but am a teensy bit bored already- I am not allowed downstairs and dh is waiting on me hand and foot. I am going to try to keep this up to Monday.

Good luck for tomorrow ginger xx

Hope you had a nice birthday jellababa, Hi to Gemma babypowder, molly, ladyhex    

Lousie and kate good luck for Monday. 

kz


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Kate z



Yesterday would have been day 5 post EC and was the first day i got up and didn`t feel sore    yipee  

I do get very crampy but like you it is toilet related sorry TMI folks 

I read your post out to DP bacause i said the same as you "all this pain etc cant be good for the embies" but as he said more people get preggers using ivf than dont so it cant make any difference at all   also most people wouldnt even know they were pregnant at this stage and would be up to all sorts    so our wee embies have got the very best chance as we are doing everything in our power to give them the best chance    I asked at transfer if there was anything i needed to do and he said "honestly..? get on with your life over the next 2 weeks it will either work or it won`t" brutal but very true  

I`m feeling very upbeat this morning but thats not to say i wont be a wailing wreck in a couple of days   one day at a time

Also i`m back to work on monday which will keep me busy though i won`t be doing anything silly like lifting etc

How are all you other lovely ladies Crazykate and Louise you`re both up monday for EC Ginger on tuesday group     for you ladies    for loads of eggs

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ginger07

Hi Girls

Congratulations Cate on being PUPO, hopefully the time will fly in for you, are you going to stay off work for the next couple of weeks?

How is the time going in for you yella?  

Good luck Louise for tomorrow.

Had my final scan this morning, and all systems go after all my worrying.  He seen 5-6 follies on one side and about 3 on the other, go for my EC on Tuesday afternoon.  final injection tomorrow morning.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Ginger XO


----------



## kate z

Hey Yella 

Its 5 days past ec for me today and i feel much better thank goodness, I feel better knowing your symptoms are roughly the same. That's good advise from the Dr but its hard to stop worrying! I'm really glad you are feeling better and hope work goes ok for you.

Hey Ginger that's great news about your scan and good luck for Tuesday. I am off until Monday the 9th but may go in on Friday to get broken in lol.

Well I am still more or less in bed with my two cats and scarily cheesy TV keeping me company. DH is feeding me way too much for being so inactive - I'm gonna burst! 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and good luck to everyone having scans Ec or Et next week.

kz x


----------



## GemmaC

Kate, congrats on being PUPO! Your DH is taking great care of you, that is so sweet, you might as well make the most if it before fri/mon come around and your back to work.  

All the very best for EC tommorrow Louise. 

Ginger that is great news that all went well for you scan. That a great relief for you I am sure. 

Yella, glad your in good spirits and that DH is taking good care of you.  Hope the wee aches and pain settle down for you soon, its a lot to put our bodies through in a short space of time so no wonder we feel a bit off after it all. Hoping those wee embies are settling down nicely for the long haul.


----------



## Ladyhex

Kate congrats on being PUPO        for the next 2 weeks hun

Yella glad you are feeling so    ...the doctor is right i guess but i think we all just want to do the best that will get us are BFP    ... +++++ thinking all the way    

ginger good luck for tuesday ..   to lots of wee eggs    

crazykate ..wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun     you will be PUPO very soon 

hope everybody else is keeping well 

LX xx


----------



## GemmaC

Girls, could I get a wee bit of advice please. I was up at Origin for my first scan today after starting stims, I am on injections 4days now. Dr. Farrog said nothing happening on one ovary and other he said he seen a few but also a endo cyst. Any advice on how I can help get things along? I am going to take off work and get plenty of rest. What about hot water bottle on tummy, how often do you use it and for how long? Any other advice would be great. 

Sorry about the "me" post, I will try to get on later again.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Gemma i can only speak from my own experience which is limited   i`m not sure just how much activity you would see after only 4 days but i don`t think it would be alot

I had a cyst on both ovaries which they said were nothing to worry about   

What did the doctor tell you? I imagine if he/she thought you weren`t progressing as they hoped they would increase your dose 

Why don`t you give them a ring as i know the Origin staff will be more than happy to answer any questions for you and it will help put your mind at rest   

I think rest and a hot water bottle will help things along for sure and i kept it on my tummy whenever i could please try not to worry   

Crazykate and Louise good luck for today     

As for me lots of little shooting pains last night and today i`d love to be able to see whats going on in there   i think


----------



## ginger07

Hi Gemma

I could have writen your post last Monday, seem thing happened to me in the RFC.

Dr Traub seemed a bit surprised that nothing was happening and that would have been my 6th day on stimms, when I went yesterday for final scan, all is well and going according to plan.

My advice is not to worry, alot of things happen quickly in this fertility journey and the next time you go, they will probably see loads of follicles.

When do you go next for your scan?  As yella says if your concerned gave them a wee call, you are paying for the priveledge after all.

Fingers crossed for you Yella and hoping that is your wee embies snuggling in now.

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## jellybaba

afternoon, and hi to all, thanks for all  ;the birthday wishes for last week  

Heres another "ME" post - just wondering if any of you girls have heard of trying asprin when doing  ivf tx/ Aparently it increases the blood flow to you vital bits??


----------



## wee-san

hello i just thaught id better update as i havnt been on for a while 

Well i was at my final scan on the 19th it looked possible that i was starting OHSS! But he said he was happy enough 4 me to go ahead with my final injection. I felt fine just v.bloated n bit tender. 
That night i started felling really unwell i just new smthing wasnt right with me i was sick n had the runs  and i started having a wee panick attack (not like me) so my DP took me over to maternity!! They were v.good done blood tests n said it just looked like i had a wee gastrick bug, but just as i was leaving th doc saw me n said my white blood cells were too high n my hormone levels were sky high 2! (i was at risk of blood clotting)so i had to be addmited to the gyne ward for couple o days on drips  
Anyway they still done my EC on the 21st i was over stimmulated so they got 23 eggs , phoned the nxt day n 15 of them had fertalised  unfortunatley they had to freeze all of them and hopefully they will go for the ET in dec some time! soo       

How is everyone then iv bn trying to catch up on all the posts! 


Yella congrats hunney thats really great news      take it easy! xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san i had a horrible feeling you were unwell so sorry to hear you`ve been so poorly thank goodness your DH took you to hospital straight away   

Well done though on 15 fertilizing thats amazing i`m chuffed to bits for you heres to a trouble free FET in December       

How are you feeling now? i hope you`re much improved   do keep in touch and let us know how things are progressing you rest up and take it easy  

Jellyb i googled & read loads on the pros and cons of baby aspirin and in the end there didn`t seem to be much proof either way of any benefits so i didn`t bother 

Hi to everyone looking in   girls its alot   today winter is defo on the way   which is a good excuse for loads of cuddling under the duvet


----------



## wee-san

thanx yella im much better now hopefully going back to work this wk.  The pain had been awufull   i was twaddeling along as if i was bout 6mnths pregg!! And it was worse in my back and lower abdomen due to all the fluid building up it was sooo uncomfortable.  
I have an appt on thursday to see whats happening so will no  more then.xx


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Yella thanks for your words of knowledge on asprin, I was also wondering about the results of the blood tests for HIV and Hepatitis, we had ours done on Friday, do you just persume that all is well unless they get in touch?

Feel like a pin cushion at the mo, just been to the docs today for day 3 FSH and estradiol as well!!

Wee-san hope your feeling better soon pet, my cousin had OHSS and it was touch and go at onw stage as to whether she was going to pull through so it can be a very serious condition. Yea for the 16 forsties   

Hello to the gang- ginger, gemma, ladyhex, katez - oh and where are you Bumble Bee and anyone else I've left off


----------



## yellazippy

jellybaba said:


> I was also wondering about the results of the blood tests for HIV and Hepatitis, we had ours done on Friday, do you just persume that all is well unless they get in touch?


Yes the old saying no news is good news applies


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger if i don`t get on later all the best for tomorrow heres to loads of lovely eggs      

Crazykate & Louise hope all went well today     and your snuggled up under the duvet getting loads of TLC


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy  DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct        ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct        EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                  N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov    OTD - 17 Nov

CrazyKate  DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Louise09    DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Ginger07    DR - 03 Oct      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov      OTD - 20 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct        EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Trishb        DR - 22 Oct        Stimms - 10 Nov        EC - 24 Nov        ET - ?            OTD - ?

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct        FET ?              OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct        N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec    OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??          OTD - ??


----------



## louise09

Hi all

Thanks for ur good wishes!  Crazykate, how did u get on 2day?  

Ginger, thats great bout your scan, good luck for 2moro!

Wee-san, sorry 2 hear bout ur trouble, but congrats on that amount of eggs, that is fantastic!

Gemmac, for my 1st scan on stimms I only had a few small follies either side with maybe 1 or larger 1's.  I used the hot watter bottle the nxt 2 nites and i defo think it worked.

Well I had my E/C 2day and im not sure whether 2 be happy or not, I got 6 eggs  
I was hoping for more, a lot of girls seem to get around 11ish.  I did ask the doctor was this ok and he said it was good, they look for quality not quantity.  So im justing waiting on the phonecall 2moro 2 find out if any fertilize.  Please girls lots of    

Yellazippy and jellybaba, Origin told me the results r back back within 2 weeks and they only contact u about them if there is somf wrong so no news is defo good news.

Thanks for updating list yella!

Hi ladyhex, katez and every1 else

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Louise well done on 6 eggs        

I was the same when they told me 7 i felt a little deflated as some girls, mostly those who have over-stimmed, do get double figures   but imagine if there had been none   

I know its age old at this stage   but it really only takes one to make our dreams come true    we`ll all be    for great fertilization for you tonight try and get some rest and

prepare for ET      Well done again on getting this far


----------



## louise09

Thanks yella, I cant help but worry though, i know im not gonna sleep all nite worrying bout the phonecall!  How r u feeling?

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you so much girls for all your reassurance, it really has helped me. I dont know what I would do without you all. Basically the doc scanned me and spend a lot of his time looking and an endo cyst on my left side. I asked him was everything looking ok and he said nothing happening on one side and a few on the other side, but seeing he took no measurements they must still be small. I was sort of in shock so I didnt ask a lot more. He just said continue on same dose and come back for scan on Thur. He said early days yet so trusting and praying things start to move. I have spent a lot of today resting and hot water bottle as advised by you lovely ladies! I am going to stay positive and hopefully Thur will tell a better tale. Thanks so much for your support.

Yella, those wee twinges are sound very positive, and just at the right time. Really hoping its those nice wee embies getting snug. I am sure you would love a wee peep hole to see whats going on!  

Ginger, all the very best for tomorrow. Praying that you get lots of nice eggs. I was thinking about you on the way down the road today and thinking how things all turned around for you. Really hoping tomorrow goes well for you.   

Louise well done on 6 eggs.  That’s what the doc has always been saying to me its quality they are after. Rest up well tonight hun, and as yella said well done on getting this far. Its always an anxious wait waiting on the phone call, but all will be well, praying for great results for you.  

Wee scan, you poor thing, you have been through a rough time. Your DH was very wise to take you to the hospital. I am sure the pain was really bad. I am glad to hear your making progress, and hopefully it wont be too long until you can get going again with ET when your body gets time to heal.


----------



## 2Angels

Any more golden ticket's yet, i'm going for my blood's on wed so thats it all being now.


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies, everybody ok?

Louise, 6 eggs is brill, well done. Like the others have said, it is quality that counts, we only got 3 eggs but 2 fertilised and I got 
a BFP.

Gemma, fingers crossed those wee folicles start growing, it is early days yet, if they were really worried they would have 
increased your dose.

Crazykate, hope everything went well today.

Jellybaba, you missed me I'm guessing that as you got day3 bloods sone today that the witch showed up on sat.....how apt of her to appear on halloween. How'd you get on on friday, did you get your wee paws on your golden ticket??
Mine finally arrived today   , and I got a reply from Jeffrey Donaldson, he said that he had received a similar letter from another couple recently, hmmmm, wonder who that might be  .

I was a bad bad girl on sat night, far too many  , i'd forgotten what it like to waste a sunday with a hangover, not good!!

Big hi to everyone else

BB


----------



## louise09

Gemmac and bumblebee, thank you for ur kind words.

gemmac, will say lots of   that those follies grow for thur.

Bumblebee, congrats on getting golden ticket!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Thank u Louise, u too.


----------



## kate z

Hi girls 

Louise well done for getting your six wee eggs, I got 6 last time and 3 fertilised- I may have got 11 this time but they were better quality the last time so its definitely the quality not the quantity. Good luck 4 tomorrow  

Hi Gemma try not to worry four days is really early, Im sure everything is coming along nicely. I haven't heard of anything other than the hot water bottle and feet up and plenty of water. Good luck hun.  

yella - Shooting pains is a good sign according to Zita West, looking good!    
Wee san I am really sorry to hear about your ohss, I hope your feeling better hun.  Congrats on your 16 frosties!  

Good luck for tomorrow Ginger.

I have just realised that my test day is Friday the 13th oh dear! I think I am going to have to either test early r wait til the Saturday!  

Hi to Eveyone else


----------



## crazykate

hi everyone I suppose it's about time i posted- I was just worn out yesterday my bp was very low after EC and I just came home and went straight to bed!

I got 15 eggs and I'm feeling very tender down there at the moment as you may well imagine.  I had myself all worked up over the weekend over pain relief because the nurse on friday said that "I would be fully aware of what was going on and it wasn't like the pain relief at origin"      the pain i imagined i was gonna be in was nothing of the sort   - but I'd rather the nurse had said nothing and that i'd been ignorant of the whole pain thing iykwim - anyway pain relief was good and it was interesting to see on the monitor what they were doing.

Louise how are you feeling today   6 is good remember like they said it's quality over quantity - what time have you to ring at?       

weesan      hope you're feeling better soon.

Ginger - all the very best today hun      

Kate z - friday 13th could be very lucky for you - you never know  

Gemma - you'll be fine just follow doctors orders - oh and let dh do all the pampering you can squeeze out of him       

Well done Bumblebee on getting your golden ticket


----------



## crazykate

ok and the results are............

12 fertilized; 5 are going to be official frosties; 7 are out for culture and ET is on thursday at 11


----------



## jellybaba

Oh well done CrazyKate!! That is a fab result for you and DH


----------



## Guest

Wooohooo Cazykate, fab result, well done. Get plenty of rest before tomorrow. 

BB

PS, how good was the pain relief? I was totally out of it in Origin, I assume in RFC you are awake?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Louise hope the phone call goes well this morning     

Crazykate thats great news on 5   wishing you all the best for ET on thursday the hard part is over now  well done      

Ginger hope today goes well i`ll be thinking of you      

 to everyone sorry no personals i`m snowed under in work


----------



## louise09

Hi girls

Crazykate, that is fantastic!  Well done u!  

Well got the phonecall, only 3 have fertilized   Now, I know i should be happy as some girls dont even get this far but I cant help feel dissapointed.  I will have none to freeze. I just   they develope ok, she is ringing me 2moro to let me know how they r doing and what time ET is at on thur.

Yella, dont work too hard!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, 

Lousie, well done hun, honestly that is a good fert result, I know its not what you would have hope for but its still great that you will have the two wee embies to transfer and they have three to choose from.  I know your feeling a wee bit deflated but you have done wonderful to get to this stage, Ill be praying they divide and make amazing wee embies. 

Yella, hope you get though the work alright. If nothing else you will be glad of the distraction. Really glad things are going well so far for you. 

BB, I have been though EC at the RFC and I found it more that adequate. You are awake but its a floaty feeling, but you know whats going on. Occasionally when you do feel some pain its no worse that a bad period cramp and its gone as quick as it comes. They also top you up on pain relief if your uncomfortable. Its honestly fine. 

CrazyKate, that is great all went well for you, well done on the frosties also. Such a pity you had the added worry of EC, the nurse should have said nothing. All the very best for ET and well done girl. 


Kate, thanks for the reassurance, I have been doing as told and resting and keeping the tummy nice and cosy.  Hope your keeping ok and getting to put your own feet up.


----------



## jellybaba

I have to say Louise, 3 is a great result for you     that thet divide for you and you get good quality embryos

Can I ask, does DH be in the room with you during EC? I think mine would faint..


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Louise well done on 3 i only managed 2    but like Gemma said you can pick the best 2 for transfer       

I do know how you feel its natural to have hoped for frosties  me too   

Just concentrate on resting up for your ET    

How are you today Gemma?? as for me working too hard      if only you knew me  

BB I found the drugs during EC mighty good   so please dont worry to be honest its more uncomfortable a day or so afterwards when your lying off in bed wrapped up with 

a duvet and your DH will be there to pamper you rotten   

Jellyb DH can be with you at every appointment if he wants he doesn`t have to be at the "legs" end though


----------



## ginger07

Good afternoon dear ladies

Congratulations Louise on getting 3 fertilized eggs, I know you would have preferred some to freeze, but it only takes one.    that everything goes well for you and they are nice quality embroyos putting put back in on Thursday.

Hi Jellybaba, yes your man is in with you, but I'm sure if he can't face it, its not compulsary, so tell him not to panic, afterwards he is taken away to do 'his bit', so maybe they might let him do that at the same time as you are getting your eggs taken out.

Congratulations Crazykate, you must be so chuffed, and hopefully the frosties will be used for a wee sibling in a few years time.

Thank you all for your wishes.  I go late this afternoon for EC, so I am in work today but taking the rest of the week off.  Glad I came in as it makes the day go in quicker and not much time to dwell on things.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, all the very best for this PM...thinking about you. You will do great!


----------



## crazykate

Louise 3 is great new I understand your deflation though too but you've got three wee fighters there hun      

BB and Jellybaba I agree with Gemma and Yella on the pain relief front the worst is like severe period cramps - my dh had his head in his hands and the nurses thought he was going to faint but when he looked at the monitor he found it all quite fascinating!  It is a little uncomfortable after the painkillers have worn off but not too bad 

Yella -  don't be overdoing it now


----------



## louise09

Thanks so much every1 for trying to keep my spirits up!  Im am feeling better about it now, when I rang DP to tell him he was delighted!  He thought I was gonna tell him 1 fertilised.  Also I have been reading through a few threads on this site and BFP's can happen to any1 from 1 fert so PMA for me now lol!

I really hope I get 2 embies put back but I have been told that this only happens if i have not good quality embies, if they r really good quality i only get 1.

Yella, r u gonna book ur test day off work?  Can u remind me how many eggs u got collected?

Ginger, good luck for this afternoon, i was a bundle of nerves!

Jellybaba, at origin my DP was not allowed in at EC, he waited at the recovery bed.  RFC must be different.

Gemmac how r u?

As for pain relief, I know i was sedated but I remember lying there feeling the odd twinge and pain but this was only for a few mins.  I dont know if i was out of it or not cause nxt thing I know its finished and i go back 2 the recovery bed!  I was givena heat pack 2 keep on my tummy cause I had really bad pain, sort of like cramps for about 10 mins after this but that was it, no pain since and no bleeding which i was warned i may have.

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Louise - just wanted to re-assure you.  I had 3 eggs, and only one fertilised.  It was a grade B minus, and I am now 26 weeks pregnant!  PMA!


----------



## louise09

loopybud, thanks for that   My PMA has gone through the roof now!!

xxx


----------



## molly777

louise, just wanted to say well done hun, as all the girls said it quality over quanity.... don't de worrying hun,,,, try and be positive...  will say a prayer for you... you did great and should be very proud of yourself      

 M777


----------



## crazykate

Ginger how did you get on hun


----------



## GemmaC

Just popping on before I head to bed to see how you got on Ginger?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Ginger how did yesterday go mrs thinking if you   

Crazykate and Louise how are you both feeling today ??

Kate z how are you finding the 2ww i`m in bed every night by 9    never thought i`d see the day    

Gemma when is your next scan and are you feeling great with loads      vibes   

 to everyone else any news or excitment going on girls i`m bored on this 2ww distract me with tales of your exciting lives please   

I wish i had something new to tell but since all the shooting pains on sunday night...nada...i feel great though in good form and DP says its 

great to have the old "hormone free" me back again         he reckons he`s been living with an alien imposter this last couple of

months     i didn`t realise i was soooooo bad poor love


----------



## molly777

morning yellazippy.....  your funny glad your enjoying been drug free and your DP  .... how are you finding the 2ww? are you off work? are you doing anything like would you go for a wee walk etc..... so are you testing at the wkend!!!! best of luck hun...  

I'll be on the DR 2 wks tomor... can't believe how fast its gone...

Hello to ginger, louise, craykate, gemma, kate k, trish and everyone else hope your all keeping well

hugs m777


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Molly i`m not due to test til the 12th which feels like a lifetime away   

I`m still working i took the day of EC & ET off thats been it i hope i won`t regret it but i work in our small family business and dad reckons it 

all goes to pot if i`m not there to keep him right    

Louise i forgot to answer your earlier question   i`m not planning to take test day off if i get a BFN i`d rather be with family as DP will 

have to go into work that day but hopefully it will be a     day

We got 7 eggs of which 6 showed some fertilization but only 2 of those went on to a good enough quality so no   

but had 2 Grade B embies (4 cell and 8 cell) transfered


----------



## yellazippy

Molly i never asked how you were doing soz   i`m not normally so ME ME ME     

Do you find you are "handling" the drugs and emotional pressure better or worse this time   

I said to my DP i never realised how tough it was going to be and i hope i have the strength when we need to go again

Before anyone starts shouting at me    i am feeling      but i have to be realistic too


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

OMG I had to read back 3 pages-bout time you girls got chatting-us lurkers like a bit of reading  

Crazykate great news on the eggies and frosties too-fab, a wee sibling for these two    PMA PMA.

              for all on the 2ww and lots of        

Hi to everyone else, Molly hope the D/r is going well. 

Babypowder.


----------



## ginger07

Morning all

Sorry I didn't get on last night, very sore and tender and didn't get home until near 8.  Not as bad this morning, still a bit tender, but just taking it easy and drinking lots of water.  I got 16 eggs, and have to phone late this afternoon to see how many, if any, fertilised.  As long as even 2 fertilise I will be happy.

Hi Yella, at least working with the family, hopefully they are making sure you are staying as stress free as possible.  I would have loved to work through the 2 WW to keep my mind off things, but at the minute, I am the only admin working, and it is pretty hectic, no one except my bosses know whats going on, so can't imagine I would get much chance to take it easy.  Hard to believe 1 week is near up, keep your     up, will you test early?

Good luck Crazykat, Louise and Molly for tomorrow, what time are you up at?  I didn't realise so many of us where doing our treatment round the same time.

Hi to everyone else, will be back on later to let you know whats happening.


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, that is super!!! Brilliant, 16 eggs...I am delighted for you!! Praying for fab fert results later today! Awe, its just great!  

Yella, I am sure the 12th sound for ever away. Its nice at times like this to have you family around you in work, at least they will understand why you might not want to overdo things. Your doing great keeping up with the PMA. 

Louise, hope those wee embies are dividing nicely for you and that your having a nice chill day with no drugs. 

Molly, glad to hear time is going in fast for you. I hope you dont have too many nasty side effects from the drugs. 

Babypowder, how are you keeping? 

I am keeping good, up tommorrow morning for my scan so praying things will be looking better.


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger wooooooooohoooooooooooo 16 eggs is amazing     so chuffed for ya       

I`ll be     for great fertilization for you          

I know nearly one week up already     I don`t think i`ll test early we`ll see   i`m so glad i`m in work it really has helped keep my mind busy   

Then by the time i get home and have tea i`m ready for bed      Look forward to hearing the good news later     

Babypowder thanks for your good wishes great to hear from the old gang   

Gemma i`m trying so hard with the PMA but every little niggle i feel i`m like.... " what was that??...are they implanting??.....what are they doing in there??...is my womb embryo friendly??"

I swear you could send yourself potty


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma sending you loads of       for tomorrows scan i bet it`ll be fine    

Keep the hottie on the go get them follies rocking


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Oh it has been an age since I was on!

Well my three frosties thawed yesterday, all survived.  Two grage B x 7 cell transfered.  They were froze at grade B  x 8 cell and lost one cell each.  OTD  17th Nov cant wait!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all going bthrough treatment!!!!!! and to Crazykate, Louise and Molly for tommorrow!!!!!!!!!

Sunbeam x


----------



## molly777

hiya yella, I was the same as you just tock the ec and et off, I just couldn't take 2 wks off it would do my head in big time...  doing grand but was a wee bit stressed about it all at the wkend... I'm testing the 17th of dec and thats stressing me more than anything..... but its FET this time for me so very happy and feel very lucky over that....That sounds lovely working with you family... anyway hun best of luck and will be   for you  

babypowder I'm doing good thanks hun.... 2 wks nearly over... what about you? hows the diet going....! 

Ginger good luck for ET... and OMG 16 eggs thats amazing I'm sure you were sore after that.... good luck hun 

Sunbeam, thats brillant news hun, best of luck on your 2ww..... 

I'm not doing anything tomor   i don't have a scan or anything   but thanks for all you kind wishes.... just dr til the 18th and then start tablets till the 3rd of dec which is ET date...

hello to everyone else... better do more work here chat later

hugs M777


----------



## louise09

Just a wee post to say congrats to ginger!  That is amazing, well done!    u get good fert results.

Sunbeam, congrats on ur frosties surviving, not long till OTD,    

Thanks yella, i think ill book test day and day before off as I work in a hosp and is sooo busy that I just dont think I could cope if it is bad news, but PMA PMA lol.  Im sure u havn't beentoo hormonal, u know that men like to exaggerate alot!

Gemmac good luck with scan, as yella says, keep using hot water bottle, I really do think it helped my follies.

Molly777 and any others that said a   for me, thank you!  I got a call 2day to say that 3 embies are progressing well and E/T is at 3.00pm 2moro!  Honestly, I dont know if I could go through all this again if I had to!  Waitin on those phonecalls is a nerve recker, I didn't realise the stages we actually have to go through before we even get to the 2 week wait!

Craztkate, what time u at 2moro?

Hi every1 else!  Im away to do all my house work now so I can relax for a few days after E/T

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Sunbeam thats brilliant news congrats on a successful FET     this is your time   

Welcome to the 2ww great to have a few of us now bring on the


----------



## ginger07

Hi ladies

Just off the phone to the hospital, out of the 16, 11 fertilised, so they are going to keep 7 out and pick the best for transfer on Friday, and freeze the other 4.

Congratulations Louise, all 3 survived, bet you can't wait to get your wee embies snuggled back in to their rightful place tomorrow, good luck for that.  

Good luck Sunbeam on the 2WW and PUPO      

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger what a great result     and the bonus of 4 snow babies   all the best for ET on friday  

Louise great those 3 embies are progressing well   good luck for ET tomorrow

Crazykate good luck for tomorrow as well      

Molly enjoy make the most of having a "free" day tomorrow relax and enjoy


----------



## louise09

Ginger, fab fert result!  That is fantastic im sure ur well delighted!

Ladies, a wee bit of advice please...............

I have had what feels like A/F type pains 2day and i had a tiny bit of spotting, fresh coloured bld not brown.  Is it possible to get a/f so soon??  I know i was told i could get these symptoms after E/T but I thought this was on day or day after E/T.    Help please?!

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, that is fab! All the very best for transfer on Firday, I am sure your so relieved and delighted! 

Louise, again fab fab that those wee embies are coming along well, all the best for ET tommorrow afternoon.

Sunbeam, great news, all the best for ET!

Louise, I had some bleeding and spotting the day or so after EC and it was red blood. I would say its just coming from EC and def not AF at this stage.  

Yella, haha, I will keep the hottie on the go! 
Thank you all for your good wished for tommorrow morning.


----------



## louise09

GemmaC, thanks for ur info, im giving myself worry yet again!  Im gonna be a nitemare on the 2 week wait lol.


----------



## GemmaC

Louise...


----------



## yellazippy

Louise i too had spotting of fresh blood after EC its just from where they puctured the wall of your vagina en route to harvest you eggs    

Perfectly normal and nothing to worry about   you`re nearly there now & your doing great


----------



## lmk

just popping on to wish crazykate and ginger all the best for transfer tomorrow      

yella how are you doing 1 week down keep up the PMA your doing well honey      

all the rest of you ladies dr, stimming and 2ww keep up the good work you are doing a fab job    

lmkxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

thanks girlies, ur the best  

yella, u seem so calm and controlled over this 2 week wait, i hope i can be like u!

crazykate, good luck for 2moro, the nxt time we post we will be pupo!!  The closest ive ever got to being preggers!

Ginger, hope ur resting and getting ready for fri  

Hi every1 else, gonna read book for while then hit the sack

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

All aboard the PUPO train....toot toot  its another big  today Crazykate and Louise     

Kate z hows things with you   nearly a week done already   any symptoms i`ve none apart from sleeping the clock round    

Ginger all set for tomorrow   have you bought your ticket for the PUPO train      

Gemma i can see those follies growing from here       

Sunbeam morning hope you`re well this fine   morning   

LMK great to hear from you    i see your EDD is May which is my favourite month congrats your now 12 weeks   

LX Jellyb Wee-san Bumble Trishb Molly777 Apps Bev   

Hope i haven`t forgot anyone


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy  DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct        ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct        EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov

Sunbeam    N/A                  N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov    OTD - 17 Nov

CrazyKate  DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Louise09    DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Ginger07    DR - 03 Oct      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov      OTD - 20 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct        EC - ?                ET - ?              OTD - ?

Trishb        DR - 22 Oct        Stimms - 10 Nov        EC - 24 Nov        ET - ?            OTD - ?

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct        FET ?              OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct        N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec    OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??          OTD - ??


----------



## ginger07

morning all,

How is everyone today?  I'm still a bit tender, but keeping my feet up most of time time.

Hi Louise, hope your a wee bit more settled now, it sure is stressful, I second what you say about Yella, I will have abit of that calming juice you are taking yella, lol.

As for the ticket yella, I have bought a first class one way one hopefully   

Good luck to all the girls getting their ET today, am thinking of you all         

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, your a ray of sunshine....haha..  , you made me laugh thinking of you seeing my follicles growing.

Well I got on ok this morning, four on one side and three on the other, he said they are small at the moment so I may keep up with the protein and hottie. Back up again on Saturday for another scan to see how they are progressing. I was glad to hear the ovary that had none on the last scan now has some so praying they grow and mature.

Louise, hope your ET goes well today. Roads are busy heading into Belfast so give yourself time if you have a distance to travel. 

Ginger, hope your not too sore after EC.  

Crazekate, all the best for ET today.


----------



## yellazippy

WOOOOOOHOOOOO Gemma told ya i could see em growing   great news i hope it helps you relax knowing all is well   

Louise & Crazykate hope all goes well with ET        

Well ladies i have a little bit of news this lunchtime... after visting the ladies to "powder the proverbial nose" i have some very

light spotting so fingers crossed its an implantation bleed       just wanted to share as its

the first sign i`ve had & i`m home alone with noone to tell ....just had to tell someone


----------



## ginger07

Oh yella, that is sure to be a good sign,    and loads of   .  That would be about the right time for implantation to occur anyway.

Congrats Gemma, sure that is a weight of your mind as well, when do you go for ET?


----------



## GemmaC

YYEEEAAAA!! Go yella! that sure sounds like a positive sign, oh I am so excited!!!   

Thanks Ginger, I will know better after Saturdays scan, they are only really guessing at the moment, one nurse said maybe monday, another said wed for EC but ill have to wait and see on Sat.


----------



## yellazippy

Oh girls i do hope i`m not jumping the gun    this is sooooooo hard


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone... wishing you allthe very best of luck for those going through EC and ET the next few days... Hope all goes well!
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## GemmaC

Its looking good yella and very positive sign so not jumping the gun at all. x


----------



## yellazippy

Hi DC8 good to hear from you many thanks for your good wishes    whats happening with you  

Gemma thanks    can you tell the nerves are starting to kick in


----------



## [email protected]

Yella & Kate Z almost in 1ww. I hope all goes well for you both. 
Sunbeam congrats on being pupo!
Ginger good luck for tomorrow.
Gemma C hope your scan goes well on saturday.
Louise and crazykake hope all went well today and congrats on being pupo!!
Hi Molly and to anyone else I have missed.

*Question 4 u?*
I am now on day 15 of DR and off course AF has not showed up. I am probably a few days late... is this normal? Have any of you had a delayed AF while DR? If if doesnt arrive by next Tuesday does that mean they wont let me start stimms?? Thanks in advance!!

Trishb


----------



## molly777

hey trish..... I'm not sure hun, but would you not just ring and see what they say just to be on the safe side..
is your cycle usually late? maybe i should not say this but is there any chance you could be pregnant!!!!  i really hope you didn't mind me saying that...  hun i hope your not worrying too much...

Ginger all the best tomor  

good luck today louise and craykate hope all goes well for you both   and  

hello to everyone else and trish thinking of you hun

hugs hilde


----------



## louise09

Hi all  

Yella, that sure sounds like a god sign  !

GemmaC, thats great news!  They will defo grow more for sat  

Trishb, its sods law that our bodies dont do wht we want them to do but im sure A/F will arrive soon.  

Crazykate, how did u get on 2day??

Well i have two grade 2, 7 cells on board!  grade 1 being excellent, grade 4 being poor, so hopefully with a bit of luck at least 1 will implant    I dont know how to feel, i should be excited but im not, im fearing the worst!

Ginger, good luck for 2moro!

Thanks for all ur good wishes girls  

xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks molly and louise,  My cycles since my miscarriage have been crazy with last month being 75 days long, really dont know what happened with that one!! ...but my normal cycles are about 30-34 days.  Im pretty sure I ovulated over 2 weeks ago. When i was in the Royal for my schedule few weeks back they said to phone them tomorrow if AF is a no show!  Really hope i dont have to DR for another week.


----------



## louise09

trishb, it may be that u do have to D/R for another week, I had to do it this cycle and I know its really not what u want to do, but just think of the positive outcome, it will all be worth it and a week will fly in!  However if like me u may have to change dates etc u book off with work with can be a nitemare but hopefully u have an understanding boss xxx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi

Everyone 
Just looking to ask a question, see when u send of ur AF details mine will be Dec do u get the dates back of when u need to go back for scans etc; it's just i haven't told work why im going off and when it's just so i can give them the date that i'm going of on the sick at, if u know what i mean. Thanks


----------



## kate z

Hey girls

yella that's fab news hun I would be delighted with that. I am not really having many symptoms- the odd shooting pain and tired, my (.) (.) aren't really too sore either.  I reckon implantation for me would be tomorrow or the next day as I am a day behind you and I had a late EC and ET, also with mine being 4 cell when they went in it might take them a bit longer  . I'm not sure how i feel PMA wise tbh just going with it and hoping for the best! That's a great sign for you hun I'm really pleased for you - not long to go now thank goodness! 

Louise and Ginger congratulations on being Pupo, rest up and look after yourselves xx

Trish Don't worry hun mine was late as well - my Af is temperamental to say the least and it showed up in time for both my IVF cycles to my great surprise. Anyway I phoned up this time as it hadn't arrived by the appointed day and they said to phone back in another 5 days if it hadn't showed up and the would get me in for a scan-  Luckily it arrived 3 days later but I got the impression that they would have carried on with stimms anyway if AF hadn't have come and the scan was ok. Hopefully you wont need to delay


Gemma - I'm really glad your follies are going well - good luck for your next scan.

Hi DC8- good luck for getting started at the end of November.

Kate xx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi pipper
I got my dates the day i started to DR.  So it was 3 weeks later... there quick at the Royal!  Origin i believe are much quicker. 

& Thanks again louise.


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, that is just brill!! A big congrats! You take it nice and easy and keep those wee feet up. Delighted for you.  

Kate, your doing great and not long now. Praying that those wee embies will snuggle down for the long haul. I am sure its head wrecking symptoms watching.

Hi to Pipper and Trishb, I am sure you glad to get going. Trish, thats good advice from Kate, I know I was a few days late when I cycled at the Royal and if your pretty sure you ovulated it hopefully wont be too long till AF arrives.


----------



## sunbeam

Louise thats brill thats the same as me only mine are called grade b x 7 cell which are the same!!!!!!!  Dr Mc Faul said they were good quality!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Trish dont worry when I had my fresh ICSI in May I was scared my AF wouldnt show up cos Im so irregular.  I think they said there is a way round it either you DR longer or they can give you something to bring on a bleed either way it will be fine!!!!!!!!!!

Girls I have something quite crude to ask.  Im using the crinone vaginal gels once a day.  The thing is im having quite a bit of disgusting rubbery discharge dont remember it being as bad last time.  Anyone else finding this?


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

Well done Louise and Ginger we are now all PUPO wooooooohooooooo      

Trishb - they may give you something to induce your AF if it hasn't come, hopefully they won't delay you too much.

I ended up at the RFC yesterday with possible ohss thankfully it wasn't just very enlarged ovaries and a bruised bladder from EC.  Symptoms very much calmed down this morning so EC went ahead - Tell you what though I thought I was gonna leap of the bed when Dr. McManus put the speculum in holy f...k it was sore but I am pleased to say that I have 2 x 8A embies on board and another 8A and two others added to the 3 that are already in the freezer  

Had a duvet day today and back to work tomorra


----------



## louise09

sunbeam thats great!  Yea doc told me the same that they were both really good quality and she was really pleased!   for the both of us!

As for u crazykate, that is even better!  The doc explained to me that a grade 1 (A) embie is like looking like a supermodel in this world and that few patients would have these so that must make u a supermodel!  I didn't feel a thing at E/T, maybe she hit somf on the way in by accident?

We can syptom spot together over these next 2 weeks, sunbeam i know ur only a few days in but are u feeling anything yet? 

Yella, what bout u, anymore signs or symptoms?

Ginger, good luck again for 2moro! 

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All what a stinker again 

Louise & Crazykate great grades for you both  

Ginger good luck for ET today  

Trishb like the other girls have said don`t worry about AF mine was very late too  They will either DR you a little longer or take a blood to see if your hormones levels have

dropped and start you without a bleed   

Sunbeam i am using the crinone before bed but i do get some jelly like discharge (sorry tmi) during the day so i`d say its normal if unpleasant  

Gemma can you feel those follies now they look like small trees from here   hope you`re well   

Katez shooting pains sounds really    how are you feeling ??  

Pipper when you send in your AF details they will post your schedule with all the scan dates etc on it within a couple of weeks (if i remember rightly  )

 LX Jellyb Bumble Molly DC8 and anyone looking in


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Hi trish just wanted to say sorry about asking yday that maybe there was a chance you could be pregnant, i know specially after a MC how hard it is... sorry hun   and really hope your AF arrive soon....

Hugs M777


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger all the best for ET today!  

CrazyKate, congrats on being PUPO, fab little embies! Glad to hear your feeling better today, you poor thing.  

Yella, hows you? Are more little niggles? Hope your well. I am loving my follicle report....    ..haha. Feeling good, had such a good night sleep last night. I was wrecked after being up at 5.30am to head up for my scan. Saturdays scan is later thankfully. 

Hello to all you other ladies on the TWW, Louise, Kate.


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Gemma ,nothing new with me just felt a little bit rubbish when i woke up this morning sort of sluggish and still tired even though i slept well  

Hope i`m not coming down with something   Glad you had a good nights sleep


----------



## GemmaC

Awe yella, sorry to hear you not feeling in top form, having the tired feeling sound positive though. As long as your not coming down with something alright, hopefully not. Its friday so you will get a wee rest over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

Thanks for all your best wishes.  I am now offically on the 'train'.  Got 2 Grade A, 8 cell embies put back in, and the other 5 where good enough quality to freeze, so now I have 9 embies in storage for back up (which hopefully I wont need).

Yella, feeling sluggish?  I'm thinking positive thoughts here hun, looking good.  

Hello to everyone else, crazykate, Gemma, Louise and anyone else I have missed.  Going to have a quiet relaxing night with my feet up.

Ginger XO


----------



## [email protected]

Ginger congrats on being PUPO and good luck!!
Yella hope your feeling better.

TO: Molly, Ginger, Yella, Louise, Gemma, crazykate, Katez & sunbeam thanks for all your replies.   Molly you were right!  I never thought i would be..... but did the test this morning before I called the Royal and it was positive.     DH says it may be a false postive because of the nasal spray??    Will do another test in the morning.  Anyway i'm delighted, nervous, worried....  

Do you think everything will be OK considering I have DR for 2 weeks?   Will let you know what happens.  I am going to have to start thinking positive. 

Wanted to wish you all the best.  
Trish
xoxo


----------



## GemmaC

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!! Trishb, that is fab, it sure it looking good for you! Really amazing news!   . I really cannot imagine it being a false positive on the spray. Id ring the Royal first thing in the morning and see if they will do bloods to confirm. 

Ginger, congrats on being PUPO! Fab wee embies and congrats on the frosties! Delighted for you!    
Good news all around tonight.


----------



## louise09

evening all 

trishb, that is wonderfull!!  Imagine that happening just when u start tx, brill brill news!  Good luck  

ginger, fantastic embies on board, well done you!  You still feeling tender from E/C??

Yella, tired and sluggish   sounds good!!

Hey gemmaC, its 2moro for ur scan?  Good luck with that!

xxx


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Trish I'm so so so happy for you hun....            best of luck tomor with testing again...will be   for you hun.... so happy for you.....

lol M777

GINGER CONGRADULATIONS on been PUPO


----------



## crazykate

oh Trish fabulous news hun        all the best for testing again tomorrow    

Yay Ginger you are PUPO too


----------



## louise09

sunbeam, i noticed ur post about the gel, im on the cyclogest pessaries since E/T and they r messy!  The nurse told me that my body will absorb the actual drug but I will pass the waxy coating but I didn't realise how much that would be    Maybe the gel is the same?  

Crazykate, yella, ginger , katez - what r u girlies using? 

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

OMG Trish what amazing news      this mornings test confirms    

I love hearing about natural BFP stories some times are bodies surprise us in such a wonderful way  

Ginger WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO all aboard      
[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]
[fly]_*CONGRATS YOU`RE PUPO*_[/fly]

How is everyone else doing??

I went out for a lovely meal with my DP last night  It was the first time in about 10 weeks that we did something outside of the IVF

We talked and laughed and had a really fun evening, i even had a small glass of wine  Though true to form i went straight to bed when

we got home    I`m awake since 6am feel rotten again with a touch of nausea 

I`m pretty sure you don`t get preg symptons this early so i reckon i`m getting some bug or another  

I had a dream last night that i tested early which of course i won`t do       

Thursday won`t come soon enough i really want to know right now


----------



## DC8

Trish b - thats fab news and I wish you the best x

yella - I like to go with gut feelings so be positive and I'm sure you'll have good news too x

Everyone else - hope its going well and not too stressful.

I have to give my Nov AF details to Royal (should be any day now) so I'm so excited and just wish it was rolling.

I stopped the **** and drink a few weeks ago but had a minor lapse last night and smoked 1  

Anyway, it actually made me feel sick so I hope I can stay off them!

I was reading some posts about Dr and AF coming. I thought that the Sprays would stop AF totally until you came off the spray but I gather from some posts that AF comes as usual? Is that right?

If so, then if you start DR on day 21 would your AF come a week later (if you have a 28day cycle)? Wouldn't that mean you just Dr for a week

This totally confuses me  

Could someone explain if possible?

Catch you all later and good wishes to all xx


----------



## ginger07

Trish, congratulations, can't imagine the spray giving a false positive as there isn't any of those ingredients in it that can gave a false reading, let us know how you get on  

Yella, I don't want to get your hopes up, but my sister (who was doing IVF treatment), was being sick before she even got to the test day, so don't be too pestimestic, still looking good for you pet.

DC8, your period is not affected by the spray at all, it should in theory come as normal, thought I think the witch can be quite cruel if you read through the posts, as a lot of the times it seems to come late, but think as long as it comes before you start your stimms everything is ok.

Good luck Gemma with your scan this morning, let us know how you get on.

Hi Louise, yeah, had still being feeling tender, but just up and so far doesn't seem to be as bad today, so hopefully everything is calming down.  How are you feeling?  I have always had the pessaries bar this cycle, and they are so messy, have you to take one twice a day?  This time, I'm on the applicators and I have only had one, but so far it doesn't seem to be as messy.  Though they all do the same job anyway.

Hi to everyone else

Ginger XO


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for all your good wishes.

Well I have did another test this morning with Clearblue digital -  said pregnant 2-3 weeks.  Still very shocked and its very early days.  Royal told me to contact my own Doctor for blood tests etc.  I will go for a private scan on week 6.  Its in Gods hand now.   

Just wanted to say yesterday I had just finished my 10 day novena to St Jude (Patron Saint of hopeless cases!)    If anyone wants it I will put it on here for you??

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GemmaC

Trishb, a massive congrats to you and DH! Really amazing news. I am sure you just cannot believe it, wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months.  

Well girles, I had my scan this morning and things still not looking wonderful. Follicles are small. They have increased my dose. Back up again on Monday and a decision will be made then if we can go to egg collection or cancel cycle.  We are really just trusting and praying that God turns this all around and we get to egg collection. Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## ginger07

Oh Gemma hons, I'm so sorry things aren't going according to plan, hopefully the extra dose will be just what those little follies need to get their butts in gear, and start growing.  Will say a wee   that all goes well within the next couple of days.       

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

Gemma     dont give up hope yet, those small follies may just grow enough for ur nxt scan, i will   for u xx

trishb, that is wonderful!  I say the st jude prayer everynite, so to do it as a 10 day novena what way do I do it different? My mum give me that prayer and she also says it.

Hey ginger, im glad ur starting to feel a bit better, I never heard of the applicator method, seems like its working well for u!  Im feeling ok thanks, ive kinda forgot im on the 2 week wait!  Im feeling a wee bit heavy down below but the nurse had told me the pessaries will make me feel that that otherwise i would prob be freaking that it was A/F coming!

Hey DC8, as ginger says, spray should not affect A/F however when I started D/R with the injections my A/F came way early!  On day 22 instead of its usual day 28!

Hey yella thats another good sign, things moving in the right direction for u    Nothing like going out for a nice meal also!  I thought I would have missed the odd drinkat the w.end but im not, i have a few glasses of sholer on a sat and it does the job lol!

Hi 2 every1 else, hope ur all having a good nite xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi girls
Praying for you Yella and Kake z hope you get your BFP this week! 

Louise and everyone here is the St. Judes Novena i had just finished on Friday. Its 9 days not 10 !

*The Novena to St. Jude

The Novena Prayer, all 4 parts, must be said 6 times each day for 9 consecutive days, leaving 9 copies in Church each day. Prayer will be answered on or before the 9th day and has never been known to fail. 
Make 81 copies and leave 9 copies in Church for 9 consecutive days. You will receive your intention before the 9 days are over, no matter how impossible it may seem. *

*Prayer to St. Jude*
To be said when problems arise or when one seems to be deprived of all visible help, or for cases almost despaired of.

Most holy apostle, St. Jude, faithful servant and friend of Jesus, the Church honors and invokes you universally, as the patron of hopeless cases, of things almost despaired of. Pray for me, I am so helpless and alone. Make use I implore you, of that particular privilege given you, to bring visible and speedy help where help is almost despaired of. Come to my assistance in this great need that I may receive the consolation and help of heaven in all my necessities, tribulations and sufferings, particularly ( here make your request ) and that I may praise God with you and all the elect forever. I promise, O blessed St. Jude, to be ever mindful of this great favor, to always honor you as my special and powerful Patron, and to gratefully encourage devotion to you. Amen.

*Novena Prayer*
May the most sacred heart of Jesus be adored, loved in all Tabernacles until the end of time. AMEN.

May the most sacred heart of Jesus be praised and glorified now & forever. AMEN.
St. Jude pray for us and hear our prayers. AMEN.
Blessed be the sacred heart of Jesus
Blessed be the immaculate heart of Mary.
Blessed be St. Jude Theddeus, in all the world and for all eternity. AMEN.

Our Father
Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name. Thy Kingdom come. Thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those who trespass against us. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. Amen

Hail Mary
Hail Mary, full of grace, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus. Holy Mary, Mother of God pray for us sinners, now, and at the hour of our death. Amen.


----------



## wee emma

Hello, i'll be joining you from december   just got my letter from the royal on friday and have our first appointment at the end of this month.

good luck to everyone


----------



## emak

Gemma      I have only just seen your post ,hang in there hun Origin will still go to e/c for 1 or 2 follies if you want to proceed ,fingers crossed they have taken a growth spurt     
 to all the rest of yous ,i hope that you are all keeping sane


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Gemma sorry i didn`t get on over the weekend please try to keep     and keep going with the hotty etc i will be     those follies start to really sprout i`m sure with the higher dose they will get there    

Trishb many congrats again has it sunk in yet   take care and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy   

Katez how are you getting on i hope all is well and your wee embies are snuggling in         

Emmaelizabeth a big welcome to the thread i know you`ll be so excited to get started all the best for December   

Louise Crazykate Molly Ginger how are all you ladies on the 2ww lots of sticky vibes for you all                     

Ladies if i have forgotten anyone my apologies my head is a little bit "fried" this morning  

My news is that all day saturday i had the worst nausea and my boobs were ridiculously sore and i knew in myself i was pregnant...excited wasn`t the word!!!

Come sunday lunchtime i had a dull ache in my side which lasted about 3 hours then nothing so i thought nothing more of it  

I was getting ready to go to bed at my usual early 9pm and when i went to the toilet i had passed what i know was the pregnancy (it all came away in one clot)

So i have no cramps or AF this morning its like it never happened not even any spotting so i did a test which showed a negative   

I know its not over til my OTD which is thursday but all the symptoms have gone and i know in my heart  

Sorry to bring such crappy news to start the week i`ll be     for a more     outcome for everyone else

All my love and best wishes

Yella xx


----------



## jellybaba

Oh yella I am so very sorry to hear your news, I had such a good feeling about this for you  

Please take care of yourself and DH and you know we will be here for you if you need us

J x


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaaah yellazippy, I really am so sorry to hear your news hon.... I'm sure your both devastated     take it easy hon and thinking and parying for you

Hugs M777


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, you poor wee pet. Ach I am just so so sorry. My heart is in my boots reading that. Im sure you can hardly believe it all. I know how well everthing was going for you pet and for this to happen its just devastating. Ill be praying that their is still one more wee embryo in their still.         .  Your such a lovely lady and deserve the very best. 

Elizabeth, that great your getting going in December.

All you other laides on the TWW, how are you all keeping today - Ginger, Louise, Kate, CrazeK?  

I got on much better this morning at my scan thank God. My lining is now 12, and I have follicles now measuring 14 and some smaller. I had Dr. Kirsten Steel this morning and she is just lovely. She said all being well I will be able to proceed to EC - maybe fri/mon. Back up on wed to see and continue on higher dose. Thank you all for your support, it means so much. 

Emak, thank u for your encouragement. I was so pleased to hear that they had grown, that I didnt even ask how many she seen. But she called out a few so trusting they keep growing. How are you keeping?


----------



## ginger07

Hi ladies

Firstly yella,   , please don't gave up hope just yet pet, I know at the minute it probably looks bad, but maybe that was one of the embies and the other one is just not producing enough pregnancy hormone to make a positive.  Which test brand did you use?  If it was the hospital one, at this stage this will gave a negative.

Gemma, I'm so happy for you, see, a few days can make all the difference, you will be PUPO before you know it.

How is everyone else?  I'm doing fine so far, more the pity, I just want something to go on so I can maybe think that yes something is happening, but zilch, know its too early, but still.......

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhh girls thanks for all your kind words you`re a great old bunch    

Gemma soooooooo pleased to hear things are coming along you`ll be fine just try to keep relaxed and     (hard i know   )

Ginger i know what your saying i would love to think i had a wee late implanter in there...we`ll see what thursday brings

I used a clear blue digital this morning i`ll keep the hospital one to use on thursday  

I spent the night torturing myself by trying to think what i had done wrong   Did i lift something or eat something?? Not a road you want to go down believe me   

I`m over the shock now and i know in my heart that we did everything we could to give us a    outcome and though it wasn`t meant to be this time

I can honestly say i wouldn`t do anything different next time round     at least one little embie implanted if only for a short while   

Kate z thinking of you this week   keep the positivity up i look forward to hearing of your BFP


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you for your good wishes, it was a great relief to hear things were starting to improve. I am resting loads and keeping up with protein, juice, water bottle etc. 

Yella, like ginger said I am really trusting that the other wee embryo has been later to implant and not producing enough hormones to show on test. You have done everything in your power to give yourself the best chance possible. . I can only imagine all the thoughts running around in your head but dont give up yet, its still 3 days till Thur. <<>>

Ginger, glad your doing ok.  Its still early days and in a normal cycle you would be just getting on with things blissfully unaware of all going on but because we go though IVF we are watching for every symptom naturally. Your doing good. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## IGWIN79

Yella i am so sorry hunnie , i know how hard it is massive big hugs for you both 
theres a really good chance that the other wee one has stuck , hang in there hun i know its torture 
Look after yourselfs 
love laverne


----------



## kate z

Yella 

I was so sorry to read about your news, Im praying that the other wee embie is still there safe and sound  . 

I havent had any symptoms at all for days  no sore boobs or anything but today since lunchtime i have had a stabbing pain in my lower right abdoman when i move about. I dont think its a good pain as it feels too low- Im worried it might be an ectopic pregnancy but I dont think you would be getting pain this early- Im probably being stupid but any worry goes in the 2ww. I am hoping its just a stitch or wind or something as I was back at work today after being very inactive! 

Gemma - Im really glad your follies are improving - looking good x 

Ginger Im the same searching for symptoms but everyone is different, glad your doing well x 

Hi to everyone else 

Kz xx


----------



## Guest

Yella, so so sorry to read your post. I really hope that the other wee embie is hanging on in there  

Kate, I had the same pains on my lower right side when I was pregnant, up until I was about 7 weeks it was the only noticable
thing different, fingers crossed.

BB


----------



## louise09

Yella   Im so so sorry to read ur post. For u to feel pg and know things feel different then for that to happen, I can't imagin how ur feeling.  But as the other girls say, u did have 2 embies put back in and   that the other 1 was later implanting and from other threads I have read on this site some girls test a day early for it to be negative then test the nxt day and its positive.  You have been wonderful answering my questions and giving advice and i will   these nxt few days that it wil happen for u xxx  

Ginger, crazykate, katez, I know what ur saying bout symptom spotting.  I feel the odd twinge or cramp like feeling but I know thats its al down to the pessaries im taking!  The nurse said that they give you A/F type symptoms and sore boobies so I know that anything I feel is down to them.  I think in the 2nd week it may feel different!

GemmaC, wonderful news bout the follies!  U must be doing something right to make them grow.  Isn't it awful how much you stress about things before even getting to the 2 week wait?!  I would say its more stressful during the latest scans through to the point of the phonecall about fertilization than it is during the 2 week wait!

trishb, thank you for posting that novena prayer 

Welcome emmaelizabeth, good luck on ur journey of tx!

Hi to any1 ive missed

xxx


----------



## lmk

yellazippy   that you've had a time of it will be   for you and dp that all is well. rest and take it easy honey


----------



## lmk

crazykate congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Babypowder

Yella,     and     for you, so sorry to read your news, like the other girls said    for the second emmbie.


----------



## molly777

hello to katek, Louise, Ginger and crazykate thinking of ye all its really a tough period for you all wishing you all the very best      and  

yella thinking of you hun, don't give up hope yet  

hiya babypowder how are you?

imk mrs "hows bout ya", (thats me best northern ireland accent ... have been working on it )

Hows you bumble bee?

hey sweetchilli hows things with you hun?

hello to everyone else

chat later

hugs m777


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Kate z just 3 more sleeps everything sounds really     the ache in your side is probably your embies becoming really well implanted   

Hi to everyone else keeping my   for the rest of you ladies          

Thanks again for all the lovely messages i really appreciate all your kind words     

I have had a heavy bleed over night which confirms at least one embie has gone   but no more dwelling on our bad news i want to hear loads of    

chat for the rest of you ladies i was determined this month was going to bring lots of     so come on little embies we have lots of mummies in waiting here


----------



## crazykate

oh Yella mrs I don't know what to say    

Sending you a huge big hug........I'm welling up here thinking of you I thought this was the one for you.

You and DH are in my thoughts and prayers     


just checking in girls how's everyone else holding up?  nothing going on here I don't think except for a few very weird dreams....


----------



## GemmaC

Awe yella, I am so sorry. Your such a positive person and I really admire that. I really hope you have good news come Thur. Your in my thoughts and prayers.    

Kate hoping those symptoms are positive ones for you, as yella said three more sleeps so not too long now.  

Louise, it really is such a rollercoaster. How are you feeling today?

Ginger, hope all is well with you hun? 

CrazyKate, glad to hear your holding up ok, really trusting all goes well for you.  

I am up to clinic in the morning for scan to see how things are coming along. I got a phone call their now from the receptionist asking me to come in for swine flu jab on Friday.  I never have had any flu vaccines before but I take it they are calling be because I ended up with pneumonia after a bad flu last winter, either that or they have got my name mixed up with someone else! My GP is off until Thur so Ill get chatting to her then. I wont go for jab this Friday but going forward just wondering what should I do, is it wise getting jab during TWW or am I best to wait until after until we know what way things go and decided then to get it or not?


----------



## IGWIN79

Yellazippy , your so positive hun i dont know how you do it , i am really poo at being positive , wish i could give ya a massive big hug hun     that your other wee embie holds in there     

Molly,, hi ya hun long time no speak lol I am doing ok , doing up my wole house and buying alot   of new things, skint now    but its helping me take my mind of things for a while lol    
How are you keeping ??
Emak hi ya hunnie !!!!
Babypowder ,,, how are ya hunnie  
Sunbeam thinking of you hun   
Liag  and andrea if your looking in big hi to yous both  
Crazycate congrats on being PUPO hun     hope you keeping ok !!!
Big congrats to all yous ladys on being PUPO and i hope all them we embies hang in , we all need a tube of super glue       that would do the trick lol

Sorry if i forgot anyone big hi to all and all the luck in the world for everyone


----------



## [email protected]

Yella I am so so sorry to hear your sad news.  You and in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ladyhex

girls im sorry for not being on much, but my work is so hectic at the mo.  i dont have time to pee   

Yella im so so sorry to read your news     i really hope your wee second eggie is bedding in lovely     you are so positive about it all and being so strong         

sweetchilli hows thing with you hun ...have you had you bloods done yet ?

Molly hows the DR going  
Crazykate any signs yet that your 2 wee eggies have settled down in there new home for the next 8.5 months   

Gemma ~hope your scan goes well in the morning mrs    
ginger and trish hows it goes with you both ?

hows all the other lovely girls doing this evening ??


----------



## ginger07

morning ladies, and what a horrible morning it is to.

Yella, I'm really sorry hons, I really felt good vibes for you this cycle.  Have you done any more tests yet?

Good luck for your scan today Gemma,   those wee eggs are getting bigger each day.  Can't advise on the swine flu jab hons, but I was supposed to get the flu jab whilst DR, and the Doctor said no as although no evidence of any reaction, you want to gave the wee embies the best chance of survival, and if things didn't work out you would blame in on the jab, is there a chance you could wait until after the 2WW?  But all said and done, you need to take the advice of your Doctor.

Hi Kate, how are you keeping?  Not long long before you test?  Any inklings?

Hello to crazykate, Louise, Ladyhex and all lovely ladies out there, how are you all keeping?

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, thank you for your advice.   I spoke to the doc at Origin this morning and he said the same as you to wait until after the TWW and then decide so I am more than happy to do that. How are you feeling, is the wait feeling really long? 

Ladyhex, its nice hearing from you. Hopefully being so busy in work is making it not feel as long as wait till ET time. 

Yella,   thinking about you.

I had my final scan this morning. So in for egg collection on Friday at 10.30am. He seen 6 lead follicles and 3 smaller ones.   Feel blessed to have gotten to this stage after our news last Sat.


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov   

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct         EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct       OTD - 13 Nov   

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 17 Nov

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov       OTD - 20 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - 13 Nov        ET - 16 Nov       OTD - 30 Nov

Trishb        DR - 22 Oct        Stimms - 10 Nov         EC - 24 Nov        ET - ?             OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

OHHHHHHHH but its baltic   today 

Katez and all you ladies on 2ww          

Gemma great news at your scan today all the best mrs for friday     

I went this morning for my 1st   flu jag i was originally going to wait (if i got a BFP) until after 1st scan but its a very personal choice,do what feels right for you  

Hi to everyone   no news really though i did tell my mum i think its all over  and a day later my dad offered to pay for another cycle for us which blew me away  

DP and i have enough savings for one private tx at RFC and because of my age we only ever intended to have one more go so it looks like we can afford to have our last shot with 

Origin maybe   i know the RFC do there best but it does feel like a "production line" in and out as quick as possible...well you all know the score   

I have toyed with the idea of travelling further afield but with our work i just dont think all the travelling would be feasible but we`ll see...

We haven`t really talked about it yet as i want to draw a line under this cycle first


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

God its so so cold today

Yella, hun you have amazing attitude and you know you never know what friday will bring I wish you all the very best hun   Mums and dads are the best....   for you and all the girls here..

Sweetchilli, I'm doing good.... thanks looking forward to ET, and feel very lucky that I'm doing FET this time.... how are you? have you any idea when you would like to start again! hope your keeping away from the chillies   I will never forget that story.... glad your keeping busy with the house....  

ladyhex, all fine with me thanks hun, sorry to here work is so busy with you... how mr hex? and how are you keeping?

hi ginger not long now til your testing, hope your hanging in there hun,.....  

Gemma best of luck on friday, its not quanity it quality.... 2nd time i did IVF i got a BFN and only had 2 eggs that time.... so good luck hun   and  

Kate z how are you keeping?

working from home today have work guys in... but not getting much done... too many distractions

chat later hugs to all the other girls

M777


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, that is so nice of your Mum & Dad, parent are just the best.  . How did you find the flu jab, sore?..or maybe us ladies are so use to seeing needles it maybe was ok?  If, and thats a big IF you need to go again I can fill you in on my experience with Origin, which has been positive. Thanks also for updating me on the list.  

Molly, hope that racket stop so that you can get at your work..


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma i have to say the flu jab wasn`t sore at all its a tad sore to the touch now but nothing i can`t cope with like you say well used to it    

Thanks i`ll take you up on that offer to pick your brains  

Molly i always liked the idea of working from home but i think i`d be easily distracted   hope you got what you needed done though  

Its very quiet so i`m     no news is good news    

Hugs all round    

I`m having comfort food tonight...chicken & ham pie mash gravy veg on my knee in front of the fire...its one of those nights


----------



## louise09

yella, ive just came on to wish u all the luck in the world for 2moro    That is great bout ur dad.  My family were brill when I told them I was going private, they helped me out and my mum offered to use a little money she had put away but I paid for this myself though I may take her up on the offer nxt time ( if i need it!)  Wish I could say the same bout DP family though!

Gemmac, brill news about ur follies!    Im also with Origin and I have to say they are all really lovely and have had a good experience from them.  Good luck for E/C on Fri!! 

Hey ginger  how is ur 2ww going?    Ive nothing to report apart from had a few pains yesterday and have noticed a bit of discharged during the day which I dont think is suppose to happen? I dont think its the pessaries as (TMI ALERT!) this passes in the morning and has a wax type of smell    Oh and each time I blow my nose, now im gonna sound strange here but for the past 4 days there has been bld in my bogies?! lol ok ur all thinkin what a weirdo!

Crazykate, how is ur 2ww going?  

Katez. not long now, feeling any positive signs?  

Hi all u other lovely ladies,   and   for u all xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh yea molly you had to mention the CHILLIS           
we are aiming for march time dont want to rush into it , after last time dont think i could cope with all that again , but hey cant dwell on the past  have to push on 
hope all goes well for you hun !!

Sunbeam thinking about you hunnie !!!!!


----------



## ginger07

morning ladies

what a miserable morning, glad I'm in the house.

Yella, that is very nice of your dad willing to pay for your next treatment, where would we be only for them?  They go through all these emotions with us to, and its very upsetting for them to see us like this.

Good luck for tomorrow Kate, will be praying its good news huns.

Hi Gemma, what time do you go at tomorrow?  Will be   that they get plenty of eggs, last time I got 9 eggs, out of those 9 only 2 where deemed ok, grade c's, full of fragmentation and both dr mcmanus and embroyolist told me that they didn't hold out much hope.  DS turns 2 next week, so it definetly is quality over quantity.

Hi Louise, Molly, Crazykate and all you other lovely ladies out there.  Well, I'm still not feeling anything, having nightmares, which my DH has to wake me out of, but considering I'm an awful one for bad dreams anyway, I can't go by that.  I hate this waiting about, just wish I could fast forward even a couple of weeks to see what I'm doing with myself.  See I'm going     and I have another week to go, I'll be getting dragged to the funny farm by that stage, anyone caring to join me?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

We confirmed our   this morning   and got a phone call to say my great uncle aged 96 passed away   

I`m not up to personals but will be back tomorrow to catch up      for all the 2ww 

Kate z special     for you for tomorrow

Hugs Yella xx


----------



## ginger07

Oh Yella, I'm so sorry huns, there is nothing more I can say...      Just you and DH take very good care of yourselfs, and take all the time in the world to grieve for your little angels and your great uncle.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Ach yella, I am so sorry pet. Its very hard. Your very much in my thoughts and prayers. I am gutted for you and your DH. I am also sorry to hear about your great uncle, its going to be a hard few days ahead for you.      

Ginger, I am in at 10.30am tommorrow. Thank you so much for sharing that encouraging story with me, how amazing it that, that is so uplifting to think you wee DS turns 2 next week. I am sure he is getting to that age where he can really enjoy his birthday and have fun!
Nightmares can be horrible. I am like you if I am stressed out about something or even if I get spooked over nothing I can wake up screaming. I hope though yours is a positive sign. 

Louise, your not a weirdo at all, we are all the same when it comes to this - analysing away! I am glad you also have had a positive experience at Origin, the nurses are just so nice. 

Chat to you all soon.


----------



## molly777

yella I'm so so sorry to read your post, you poor dear and your wee hubbie  
take some time out to yourself and some time with your hubbie... really sorry to hear about the great uncle.....

     M777


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Yella not much I can say but I want you to know that I am thinking about you xoxo
I know you are a very strong person and you wuill deal with this admirably but do remember its ok to be upset
J x


----------



## kate z

Yella 

Im so sorry hun   gutted for you, I really thought it was going to work for you.

Im afraid its all over for me too. I got home tonite, went to the loo and AF had started - I did a test which confirmed BFN. I dont know what Im going to do, maybe leave it a few months and see how I feel. I have been frozen at the top of the private list at RFC but cant imagine doing it all for a third time yet.

Thanks so much for all your support and Im praying we start to get some BFPs around here again! 

Kx xxxxx


----------



## shaz2

yella just wanted to say im so sorry to read your post, look after yerself honey.   ill be thinking of use..xxx


----------



## Guest

Awww Yella and Kate, so so sorry to read your news, don't know what else to say  .

Feeling pretty poop today, we lost one of our beloved dogs last night, he had been sick for a while but we weren't expecting
the end to come so quickly, but he went peacefully at home in front of the fire with us with him.  We'd had him since he was 6 weeks old, but thankfully we still have his sister with us. They really are like one of the family, especially when you don't have children.  
Life just sucks sometimes! Sorrry for the me post, just feeling really sad.

BB


----------



## wee-san

yella im soo so sorry hunney i just came on there to see how u got on today      your in my thaughts    for better luck next time round 
take care of youreself hun xxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

yella and katez, so so sorry, i am so sad for u both.  U r in my thoughts and prayers xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Ack yella and Katez, life is so cruel at times.........

Bumble bee sorry to hear about your wee dog-I love my fur baby so much and your right they are like family-so loving and faithful  to you and his wee sis


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

ah Katek so sorry to read your post hun,,,,,   take it easy and please god 2010 will bring happier times for you and lol M777

Yella hows you?   thinking of you

Bumble bee, I don't have any dogs but i know how my friends love there wee dogs so i know you most be so upset, really sorry to hear about your wee god  

hello to everyone else how are you all doing?
M777


----------



## ginger07

Hi Everyone

Sorry have no time for personals at the minute, but just wanted to say to Kate, how sorry I am to hear your news.

Feel for you to bumble-bee, have lost a couple of dogs myself and it breaks your heart.

Thinking of you all.

Ginger XO


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls

Yella and Kate I am so sorry for you both and your DH's.  Just dont know what to say it is just so cruel.


----------



## sunbeam

Girls this is Day 10 for me OTD is 17th Nov.  Have been having AF type pains for a few days now but wonder are they in my head.  In May when I had ICSI this was the day that I took AF if only I can get past today without it!  Just hoping and praying this is our time!!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww!!!!!!!!

Hey Sweetchilli all is well please say a big prayer for me!!!!!!!!  Hows u?


----------



## DC8

Yella and Kate - I am so sorry to hear your news. But never give up! I really believe that everything happens at the right time and it will happen!!! Look at Ginger - she's that perfect example of not giving up.

Take some time to yourselves and if you need a chat we are all here (at some time or another).

Thanks for always keeping me advised on things I was unsure about (both of you). You helped me deal with the unknowns alot and I appreciate that.

Bumble - so sorry about your wee dog too. 

Everyone else - hello and hope you are all well.

Norma x


----------



## yellazippy

Kate honey i`m so very sorry its been a sad week   take care of yourself we`ll be here when you`re ready     

Bumble sorry to hear about your fur baby they are a huge part of the family and to be honest better company than alot of people     

Sunbeam my      are with you and all the other ladies on 2ww       

Girls thank you for all your lovely messages of support it really does help


----------



## molly777

hiya sunbeam will say a wee prayer for you today...  
hugs M777


----------



## GemmaC

Kate, I am so sorry to hear your bad news, ach its just awful. Take as much time as you need at the moment hun. So sorry for you.   

Girls, I am only home and still feeling a little groggy so I am sorry for my lack of personals, Ill try and get on again soon. We got on well, 6 eggs collected. Trusting and praying the wee eggs fertilise. They are to ring us between 10-11am tomorrow.  Chat to you all soon.


----------



## jellybaba

It has been a week of bad news all round, Kate so sorry to hear your news, take care.
Bumble I really do feel for you loosing your wee dog, I dont know what we would do without our cat, she is like our baby. Hope his sister doesn't miss him too much.

Have a lovely weekend girls, speak to you all next week, hopefully we will have some bfp's to celebrate - Good luck to Sunbeam, Crazykate, Louise and ginger


----------



## crazykate

Yella, Kate oh girls        I know how you must be feeling right now take care of yourselves        

Bumble - I'm sorry to hear about your dog hun       Mine is getting old now and sometimes I catch myself watching to make sure he's still breathing  

Sunbeam, Louise and Ginger        

GemmaC -   for good fertilization hun


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, we got a call this morning to say 4 of our 6 eggs have fertilised. We are so pleased and feel really blessed for answered prayers.  Thank you for all your support. We are back up to Origin at 12.15pm on Monday. So pleased to have gotten to this stage  

Yella and Kate, thinking about you both.  

Louise, Sunbeam, Ginger, CrazeKate, trusting all is going well with you.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## louise09

Bumblebee, im so sorry bout ur wee dog.  I am a dog lover and have grew up with them all my life, they r like part of the family.  I have a wee pup myself and I love her to bits  

Yella and katez   hope u both ok

sunbeam, things ok 2day?   I know what u mean bout the a/f type pains.  Yesterday and 2day I really feel as if its about 2 start.  My faithful pimple that turns up each month has showed and im having more bowel movements which always haps a few days before a/f.  I really dont have a good feeling at all and really dont think this IVF has worked   I think its only the pessaries that are delaying it from showing.

ginger, crazykate, u girls feeliing anything?  

Gemmac, great news!  will   that they develope nicely for mon!

Hi all u other ladies  xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, please dont lose heart yet, like me I am sure you have always heard how similar AF and pregnancy symptoms are so hoping that all is positive signs. I know its hard hun.


----------



## louise09

thanks gemmac, im tryin to stay positive but its hard!  And por DP, im snappin at him about everything! xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Lousie, Your doing just great and trying so hard.   The stress of it always makes us a bit more short fused, and I know your DH will understand this. Really hoping all goes well for you.


----------



## GemmaC

Oh Louise, just wondering where they do ET in Origin, is it in the Theatre room. Do you get to rest afterwards? Is it before transfer they tell you how well embies are etc?


----------



## louise09

yea they do it in theatre room and dh can go in with u for it.  U dont get the bed after, i was sittin in a comfy chair after it in the recovery room and then the nurse came in and explained about the symptoms etc.  But I think if there are other people in the recovery room then they will bring u to the consulting room.  I know what u mean, u would like to lie down after for a few mins but they told me that this makes not a bit of difference to the outcome.

Yes before transfer in the theatre room they tell u what grade ur embies are.  They also rang me the day befor transfer to let me know how they were doing. xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks for that Louise, at least I now know the process and I am glad DH will get in with me.   
Ill be thinking about you over the weekend. xxx


----------



## ginger07

Afternoon all

Gemma, a big congratulations, after you thinking the whole cycle was going to be cancelled, and now look at you, 4 healthy little embroyos just waiting to be implanted back where they belong, bet you can't wait till tomorrow, and then the nightmare really begins, lol.  Every aspect of this treatment is a nightmare!!!!

Louise, fully understand where your coming from, but AF signs can also be a sign of pregnancy as well, so don't be giving up hope just yet. 

I'm still not having any symptoms as yet, boobs tender, but that happens at this stage of the month, so not reading anything into that.  Still having nightmares, but think the stress of everything is just getting to me and this is my bodies way of dealing with it.

What about Sunbeam and Crazykate, have you any symptoms yet?  

Keep thinking this time next week all will be done and when you look back it hasn't went in so badly.

To everyone else, take care.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

What an absolute stinker of a day  

Gemma i was so pleased to read your news 4 embies is great     good luck for ET today

How are all the 2ww ladies today thinking of you all        

I went to mobi with the girls for the weekend and had a blow out which really helped though i`m shocking tired today


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

Its very quiet here today, hope everyone is OK?  

Hi Gemma, how did this morning go?  Hopefully they where go quality embroyos transferred back in.

Good on you Yella getting out, after everything that has happened, not to mention that fact that you have probably not being drinking for a while, you deserve it.  If things don't work out this week for me, I won't be far behind you  

Hi to Louise, Crazykate and good luck sunbeam for tomorrow.  Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, 

Yella, its lovely to hear from you. I am glad to got to get away with the girls for a wee break. I am sure it was good just to chill and take your mind of everything. Have been thinking about you.  

Ginger, how are you feeling today hun?

Sunbeam and all the best for tommorrow.    

Hi Louise, Crazykate and Molly, how are you all?

We are just home from ET and it went well. We have one grade 1/2 10 cell and one grade 2 7 cell, we feel really blessed. Its my first time getting to ET so didnt really know what to expect but it was just like you all said - like having a smear test. Thank you all for your good wishes. I am away for a wee lie down.


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma glad today went smoothly those are really great grade embies    

Relax now and take it as easy as you can my    will be with you  

Ginger you keep the      up there`ll be no   for you for the next 8 1/2 months  

Sunbeam good luck please let tomorrow bring you a   result


----------



## IGWIN79

Sunbeam wishing you all the luck in the world hun , will be thinking about you chick


----------



## lmk

Yeallazippy so sorry huni to read your news


----------



## GemmaC

Girls, thank you all for you good wishes, they mean so much.  
I am trying my best to rest up and be good.


----------



## sunbeam

Its a BFN for us again............just hate this feeling!  Thanks so much for your support through treatment...........good luck to everyone!


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaah sunbeam just read  your post there hun and I'm so so sorry for you  
i know that feeling too well and its pretty empty.... aaah I just feel for you big time.... love to give you a big hug
     M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Sunbeam hunnie i am so so sorry , look after you and dh massive big hugs for ya


----------



## GemmaC

Sunbeam, I am so sorry, it just not easy. So sorry. Thinking of you and DH.


----------



## ginger07

Morning all

Sunbeam I'm really sorry hons, my thoughts are with you and DH at this time.   

Hi Gemma, sorry I didn't get on again yesterday, but wow fantastic embroyos, you keep well rested for the next couple of days, or you taking any time off work?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping ok.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Sunbeam so very sorry honey i`ll be thinking of you & DH


----------



## Tattie

Hello girls,

Its me again.  I'm sorry I seem to disappear for ages to just jump on the thread again, sorry!

I just thought I would update you all.  DH and I went for our scan on the 17th October and unfortunately it was another blighted ovum (same as our first ivf).  We couldn't believe that it had happened again to us, its just not fair.

We got bloods taken that day and my hormone levels were high.  I had to run to Origins twice a week for blood tests to check my pregnancy hormone was coming down.  It didn't come down    Professor McClure was concerned that my pregnancy was ectopic so I was monitored very closely.  Back to the Royal this time.  I was scanned and low and behold we ended up with an Ectopic pregnancy.  I have been given two does of Methotrexate (sp) which is a very bad drug for your liver.  I am still up and down to the Royal for blood tests.  Levels started at 6000 and at the minute are 3000.  They need to be less than 10    I can see me up and down to the Royal for the foreseeable future.  

My head is well and truely away.  I just want to get on with our lives and I haven't really grieved for our lost pregnancy    Its very hard and I have my good and bad days (like watching Lads to Dads last night  )

I will probably bow out of FF now as this was our 4th and final treatment, we just don't have the money and I don't think we could cope with the heartbreak again.

I wish all you Northern Ireland ladies all the very best and babydust all around you all!!

Much love

Tattie (aka Kim) xoxo


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhh Kim i just don`t know what to say  the hell that is IF is the cruelest game in the world to have to play      

I wish both you and your DH all the best for the future i pray it brings you much happiness after everything you have been through


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i hope you all have a good night Crazykate and Louise    thursday brings good news

No news with me really i think i would like to try GCRM in the new year if we can some how manage all the traveling but thats a few months away yet

We intend to enjoy Xmas   with alot of   and the odd


----------



## louise09

sunbeam     so sorry.  this is just so not fair.

We seem to be having a real bad run of bad luck lately on this thread girls.  I just hope and   that crazykate, ginger and gemmac you have positive results    As for me, i have a bad feeling its gona be a BFN on Thurs.

Yellazippy, sound like good plans to enjoy xmas, that is what I also intend to do.  As for tx,  I still aint signed any forms for the NHS, DP has to give another sample in Jan then wait on review after that to sign forms etc so i am guessing well over a year before that even happens so am planning to give Origin another go in the new year if I can sort out the finances.

Kim, sorry to hear bout ur bad news   life is so cruel.

Ginger, cazykate have u had any implantation bleed??

xxx


----------



## crazykate

oh sunbeam hun I'm so sorry       I was just logging on to wish you all the best for tomorrow too     

Tattie - awwwk mrs I don't know what to say to you   take good care of you and your dh. 

Oh I'm lost for words girls        


Ginger how's it going ??  I've got lots and lots of PMA going on at the moment and praying for the best outcome for us both         been v. tired not seeing much past 10 these last lot of nights  

Gemma welcome aboard the 2ww coaster hun - lots of PMA for you too      

 Yella 

Louise in answer to your Q - not sure    - keep up the PMA mrs


----------



## crazykate

Louise sorry I couldn't "talk" dh watching over me there and I don't want to get his hopes built up as well as mine!  I think I've had implantation bleed but I'm not sure as it was very very light pink stain hardly visible in fact but I noticed the change.  I woke at 4.15am for a wee this morning and when I went back to bed I felt very   you know like the sick feeling you get when you've had nothing to eat  and very tired too with the weirdest dreams ever


----------



## louise09

crazykate, thats brill! They sure sound like positive vibes.  I aint had none of that which is makin me think I aint been so lucky 

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Lou not everyone gets them hun and as I say I'm not 100%  

PMA   PMA   PMA


----------



## GemmaC

CrazyKate, that is a really positive sign. Its looking good and with you feeling queasy this morning as well.  

Louise, like CrazyKate says not everyone a bleed and goes on to get a BFP. Only one more sleep, I am sure your tummy has butterflies in them.  

Yella, your just right to enjoy Christmas and relax. This whole thing is very mentally and physically draining. All the very best for your plans for the new year and if I can be of any help just shout.  

Awe Tattie, I am so sorry. That is so hard on you and DH, you have been through so much. I wish you all the very best whatever you decide to do in the future.  

Ginger, I plan to take the TWW wait of work, well that the plan anyway until work really needs me in at some stage next week but hopefully not. I have read so many books this past few days my eyes are stinging. My TV in my bedroom in not installed..long story so books it is unless I come down stairs for TV! ha. How are you keeping Ginger?


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Tattie I'm so very sorry at what has happened to you and DH, life is so not fair sometimes, and then you have ones who just 'accidently' fall pregnant and don't want their babies, oh the injustice of it.  Anyway take very good care of yourself and DH   

Crazycate, wow girl, that sounds very impressive, I think we might be starting to get a bit of good luck on here soon, we could sure use it.

Louise, I'm like you, no implantation bleed, spotting, nothing like that, and as for sleep, I'm going the opposite!!!! I fall asleep quite quickly and then wake up in the middle of the night and thats me for a few hours.  Thankfully I'm still off work as I'd be knackered.  So please don't gave up hope yet, a lot can happen.  My OTD is Friday, but to be honest with you I can't see me lasting that long, I have some tests there, just calling my name!!!!

Yella, you sound so upbeat and optimistic for the future, you are doing the right thing in relaxing over christmas.

Hi Gemma hons, how are you bearing up, I had my DH take all my old chick flicks out for me and watch one of those every afternoon, passes a couple of hours even though I can write the script myself now.

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov    

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct         EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct       OTD - 13 Nov     

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 17 Nov     

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov    

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov    

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov       OTD - 20 Nov

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - 13 Nov        ET - 16 Nov       OTD - 30 Nov

Trishb        DR - 22 Oct        Stimms - 10 Nov         EC - 24 Nov        ET - ?             OTD - ?

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Crazykate those are really     signs   

Louise you know everyone is different and plenty of girls go on to get a    result with no symptoms   

Ginger how are you holding out      i know i`d have tested a couple of days early if i had made it that far    

As for chick flicks i watched sex and the city with the girls on saturday night   we laughed our asses off...shouting at Big everytime he was on screen very therapeutic    

Gemma how are you feeling now you`re officially PUPO   

Hello to everyone else lurking out there


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Just very quick post to say thinking of you girls
Crazykate, Louise, Ginger and gemma c, best of luck girls with the testing  gemma know you have a while yet...
Lots of love and hugs and   and    and even more     

Love Molly777

Hows you yellazippy? thanks for doing calender of events    Love Sex in the city too...


----------



## GemmaC

CrazyKate & Louise, all the very best for tommorrow. Praying for great results for you both.   

Ginger, if those test call you before Friday wishing you all the very best also.   Thats a great idea about the chick flicks, I am booked out at the moment!


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

Just popping in to wish both Louise and Crazykate all the best of luck for tomorrow, hope its good news, sending you both loads of          

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

hey girls, thanks all for ur kind words.  Im soooooooooo nervous about 2moro morn and actually feel sick!  Im also tempted to test right now but I only have 1 test so im gonna use all my will power and hold off until 2moro!

Crazykate loads of luck and   for 2moro.  

Ginger, only 2 more sleeps for u, if u can manage that!  U have no bleed or spotting either, have u had sore boobs?  I aint had this either    Ah well only another 12 hrs or so and ill know 1 way or the other!

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Louise only 1 more sleep hun       

Ginger


----------



## crazykate

Oh girls think it's a   defo two lines on the hospital test kit one fainter than the other but defo two lines 

Louise how are you hun.  I couldn't sleep was awake at 6 and lay for a whole 10 mins before I finally gave in


----------



## louise09

oh crazykate congrats! Id say u deffo are cause u had the bleed, symptoms etc. i also have 2 lines n the test kit the clinic give me but the one in box b (which shows if preg) is much fainter than the one in box c.  I had to go out there and buy the clear blue one which states preg or not preg and am gona try it when I fill my bladder up again    But its gonna be just water I pee now so dont know if this will be an accurate result    I feel so sick with nerves!
xxx


----------



## louise09

ive just read on the net not to test after drinking too much fluid as it dilutes the hormone so im gonna try and leave it for about an hr  

did u manage to do another test crazykate?


----------



## molly777

louise good luck hun test again,   and  

love M777


----------



## louise09

Girls, i went and done the clear blue test and it says............ Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!  I cant believe this, im in shock, am so thankful to have got this far!  Crazykate, the good luck is returning!  Ginger     for u 2moro!!  

Thank you all for ur   and good wishes

xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Oh wow wow wow!!!!!
Happy days crazykate and louise!!!! I am so delighted for you both.

Heres to a very happy 9 months ahead for bothe of you


----------



## Guest

Lousie and Crazykate huge huge congrats,      about time we had some good news on here.
Wishing you both a happy and healthy 8 months.

BB


----------



## GemmaC

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Crazykate and Louise, a massive congrats, I am so happy for you both!!! Its wonderful news. I am sure you just so excited! A big congrats to you both.      
Louise, you so had me in suspense reading those posts..ha, what a lovely happy ending though! 

Ginger, wishing you the very best for tommorrow.


----------



## crazykate

WOOOHOOOOO Louise me too


----------



## GemmaC

Girls, did yo find the pesseries caused a lot of..ummm...wind? My lower tummy is never done making noises and I am passing wind, unsure if its the pesseries or just me?  Oh just to clarify pesseries are NOT going in the back door, oh I am away before I get more embarassed!


----------



## louise09

Thank u all for ur congrats, im still in shock!  Sorry for keeping u in suspense GemmaC, I had myself totally stressed out this morn, honestly if u had a seen me!  Im sitting here and don't know what to do the rest of 2day now, my mind is going crazy! and im off 2moro as well!

crazykate, r you stopping ur pessaries 2day or are u planning to continue them?  I only have 1 left for 2nite and wonder should I ask for more??

xxx


----------



## louise09

Gemma, i never had any wind with them and i used the front door.  That could maybe be from E/T, might be a little bit of trapped air in there?  Maybe some1 else will know better than myself  xx


----------



## crazykate

Louise I phoned RFC this morning only need more pessaries if FET.  I'll use the last one tonight - DH has me testing again in the morning  

GemmaC are they cyclogest  They do make you very windy hun everyone gets it


----------



## GemmaC

Yep, they are the cyclogest pesseries...


----------



## louise09

ok crazykate, im waiting on the nurse from clinic to ring me so havn't had a chance to ask them yet.  I didn't realise that was only for FET.  I dont want to stop them!


----------



## yellazippy

]


----------



## yellazippy

Girls what wonderful wonderful news this morning i`m so excited for you both       

Crazykate i know this has been a long road for you especially    

Enjoy every moment all my love and best wishes      

Yella


----------



## ginger07

Hi girls

Just logged in, and what fantastic news                  ok think I have overdone the festivities, but I'm so please for both of you.  Here's to a happy and successful 9 mths.

Hi Gemma, I always found the pessaries like that as well, by the end of the two weeks I would have looked about 5 mths gone, lol..  Thankfully with these gel applicators the wind doesn't seem as bad.

I have decided to wait until tomorrow to test, my DH has banned me from the pee sticks and I don't want to do the test without him being here.  Hope I can make a hat trick.

Hello to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhhhh Ginger well done for holding out...heres to things happening in 3`s      

Hi   to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

CRAZYKATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG what a long road you've travelled-so pleased for you and DH enjoy the next 8.5mnths!


----------



## jellybaba

Hye girls jsut got some blood test results and I'm in a bit of a panic
FSH 9.9!!! Oestrodiol 116

Last year my FSH was 6.2 and Oestrodiol 151

Do any of you know exactly how bad the FSH is at 9.9?? I am building my hopes up that it is an untrue result as I had taken clomid during the cycle prior to having the test done on CD3 I suppose all I can do now is have ANOTHER blood test done on my next cycle for a comparison?? 

Oh dear feels like I am on a slippery slope, if I hadn't have spent the last year sitting on a fecking waiting list while my natural fertility slowly dwindled away in front of my eyes maybe I wouldn't be in this postition..

I am feeling sorry for myself, sorry to everyone for the ME post butI know some of you girls will know more about these test results than I can find out on google..


----------



## Guest

Jelly, try not to panic, easier said than done I know. FSH can change from month to month drastically and I think they now take AMH as a more realistic way of measuring how you will respond to treatment. My FSH went from 9.1, to 10.9, to 17 at last test this time last year, according to Zita West over 15 you have little or no chance of producing eggs or getting pregnant (  ), 10 months after my level being 17 I was pregnant. I have been told by both Origin and Dr McFaul not to get hung up on FSH levels and that too much focus is put on it. Please please don't panic especially as 9.9 isn't even classed as high, I think it's anything under 10 is within normal range. 

BB


----------



## GemmaC

Jelly, just a Bumble Bee said try not to worry to much.   I checked my Zita West book and she said 9-10 fair result so I would not worry. A more def test it the AMH test. I hope you get it all sorted sort soon, as I know all these things are stressful. Please dont worry too much and as you said with being on the clomid it may have affected the result.

Ginger, well done on holding out until tomorrow morning. I really wish you the very best hun.   I am praying for you.  

Thank you for your advice on the old pessaries, its always good to know whats normal or not. I was unsure if it was the pessaries or my Mum delish homemade pot of soup she made me.  

Yella, you doing alright?


----------



## crazykate

Jelly stressings not good hun - don't worry too much about the fsh levels as the girls say concentrate on your AMH   

Ginger -   for the magic three hun - oh I so hope you get a BFP too     

Hi Yella, Gemma, babypowder and everyone else

I am truly blessed to have such great FF's - I don't know where I'd be without you all xx


----------



## louise09

Ginger, wishing u all the luck in the world for tomorrow!     u will make it a hat trick!

Thanks for all ur good wishes and congrats, im still in shock.  Nxt step is the scan in 3 weeks to check for heartbeat so am still extremely nervous  

Girls, just wana say I dont know what I would have done without you all and ur support and advice has been pricless.

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Louise I've just found this - it's really interesting

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate


----------



## louise09

crazykate, i found that earlier too, i can't make sense of it!  How could we be 4w 3d pg when really i would have thought it was more 
2w 3d?  Also so when we go for scan in 3 weeks is this classed as the 7 week scan or 5 week scan?   xxx


----------



## molly777

Louise and Crazykate           delighted for you both.... really happy for you both i'm sure your both on a high.... want to wish you both a very happy and healthy 8 months..... 

started my tablets today to thicken the linen of womb... so glad to get started as hot flushes will stop now.... advise for all, if your with origin and the offer DR in injection form.... don't go with it stick to the sniff spray cause side effects with injections are rotten and way worse....

hows everyone else....

hugs to all m777


----------



## shaz2

OMG crazycate and louise im so delighted for use both, what fantastic news...heres to a healthy 8.5months for use both. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx WELL DONE GIRLS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ginger07

Hi girlies

OMG ... its a   , I can't believe it.  Will be back later when I recover from the shock, lol.

Ginger XO


----------



## crazykate

and it's a hat trick......................


wooooooooohooooooooooooooo Ginger07 ^bfp^ ^bfp^

              

Oh that's made my day that has!!!


----------



## Guest

Woooohoooo!!!   what fabulous news to end the week on.

Well done ginger and dh. 

BB


----------



## GemmaC

YYYEEEAAAA!!! Ginger!! Fab Fab news!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so delighed for you hun!!! So chuffed!! Congrats!! Congrats!!


----------



## jellybaba

Hey ginger congratulations!! I am so pleased for you  

At last some good news to lift us all. still thinking of Yella, Katez and Sunbeam 

Girls thanks for your replies on my fsh levels and I had thought thta its the AMH test that is moer accurate but Ihad looked into this a while back and aparently only Origin do it and only if your a patient going for tx there?? So how do you find out what you AMH is of the RFC dont do the tes?


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Thanks for your wishes, still like a dream.  Wee test still in bathroom, having a peak everytime I go in there, like anything is going to change. lol.

Also Crazykate and Louise, when you get a positive they automatically add an extra 2 weeks onto the test date, so we are all offically in the 4th week now, and when you go for the scan, it does be the 7 week scan, don't know why that happens, but I'm sure someone else will be along soon to explain the technical side of things.

Hi Gemma, how are you hons?  hope the 2 WW isn't going in so badly for you?

Hi to everyone else.
Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger congrats i`m so pleased for you


----------



## louise09

OMG!!!!  Ginger, that is fantastic!  Im soooooooooo happy for u both    .  U made the hat trick, well done girl!  Thanks for explaining bout the extra 2 weeks but I dont know why they do that?!

Morning every1 else, hope u are all well


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Was just popping on after the fab news yesterday and now theres more        Louise and Ginger omg fab-gives the rest of us N.I girls hope! 

Im not very technical either but yip you add 2wks, must be because they intervine


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy   DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct         EC - 26 Oct         ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov     

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct         EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct       OTD - 13 Nov      

Sunbeam    N/A                   N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov     OTD - 17 Nov       

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov      

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov       

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov       OTD - 20 Nov      

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - 13 Nov        ET - 16 Nov       OTD - 30 Nov

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC -  23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## glitter girl

Girls was just on having a wee nosey  and noticed the good news,             , so happy for you all, it's great to see such good news. Wishing everyone of you all the very best


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls just popped in to see how you all were.... 

WELL WELL  i see     has come early this yr for you ladies  
Just wanna say congratulations to you all with the     over the past few days, thats just the best news xxxxxxxxx heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Nicola xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Crazykate, Louise, and Ginger congratulations thats brilliant news. 

Well I'm afraid my BFP was short lived.  Started to bleed on Wednesday and went to the hospital Thursday and my 2nd m/c has been confirmed.  I am devastated yet again.  

Question for you how long does it take the admin team to re-activate you. I was suspended at top of IVF private list?  I also had my review appt. yesterday at Royal.


----------



## Guest

Awww Trish hun, so so sorry to hear your news. As if IF isn't enough to deal with, the heartbreak of miscarriage is just awful. My heart really goes out to you. I know you are probably keen to get started again asap but you need time to get over what has happened, physically and emotionally.  

I was told by my consultant to wait 3 months, so the admin team reactivated me to start with December's period. It seemed like a lifetime away when he told me that, but looking back on it he was right, I was nowhere near in the frame on mind you need to be to deal with another cycle. 

Look after yourself 

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Trish i`m so sorry to read your news     take time out for both you and DH   

I`m unsure just how quickly they reactivate you but i imagine you should make it onto the next months list to be released which i think will be 

jan/feb at this stage hopefully some of the other girls will be able to help   

Gemma honey how are you doing   hope your not feeling too lonely on 2ww  we`re all still here for you  hope you`re full of  

  

Hello to all   what a day   i`m still in bed lazy lazy


----------



## molly777

Trish, i'm totally gutted for you  hun really am   , was so shocked to read your post..
bumble bee is right give your self a wee big of time hun... honestly you need to sort out your head
a wee bit as i'm sure its all over the place.... please please give yourself a wee bit of time just for you and your DH ...  

thinking of you      M777


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Just popped on and what great news for all the  . That's fab news. A bit of a mixed emotions few weeks for everyone going through this. 
Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

I finally received my schedule. Can't wait now but am a bad patient so fearing all the side effects and procedures coming up.

DR Suprecur Spray start 28/11/2009
STIMMS start 22/12/2009 
EC 05/01/2010
ET TBA

I worked out I will get 2 Gonal F red 900iu pens and 1 Blue 450iu pen for the entire treatment of STIMMS.

Does this sound like a normal amount? 

Can anyone alos tell me if they used pineapple juice or the hot water bottle and when you take these? Also any other wee tips would be so appreciated.


Thanks again


----------



## louise09

trishb, im so sorry to read ur news    u and dh take care of urselves  

hey dc8, thats good ur getting started!  I think i had 3 900iu pens and 1 450iu pen?  have u to do 225iu per day?  I drank 1 glass of 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice per day, tried the brazil nuts but only managed a little every other day.  Considered ancupuncture but decided in the end not to do it as money is a bit tight and i have 2 jobs so finding the time would have been difficult.  I used the hot water bottle while stimming to help with my follies but I suggest u dont do this until after ur 1st stimm scan as every1 is diff and u might find u have a lot of follies already at this stage and u dont want to develope OHSS!

Hey yella, sunbeam, katez, how r u girls  

GemmaC, how r u getting on?  Feeling positive I hope!  

Crazycate, ginger07, how r both u ladies?   

Im thinking of putting my xmas stuf up nxt w.end, any1 else with me on this?!

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

Trish, I'm so sorry to hear your news, to even manage to get a natural BFP and then have it snatched away so cruely is beyond works     

DC8, congratulations on getting your schedule its all systems go for you now, TBH I didn't do or use anything, just rested a lot on the 2 WW, but before that I just ate healthy, but I know a lot of women on here swear by different things, so maybe they will be able to help you out more, sorry I can't be more help myself.

Hi Gemma, well thats one week over hons, not long to go now, how are you feeling?

I myself am starting to get quite nervy and anxious, have had 3 early miscarriages, and am worrying myself stupid already about this one.  I am going to the toilet quite often, which I suppose reassures me, but all I want is to get to the scan without any bleeding.  What am I like?  

Ginger XO


----------



## IGWIN79

Big hugs for ya ginger , it must be hard hun , hang in there , how long till scan


----------



## shaz2

hi sweetchilli, just popped on to say hi as been thinking about u recently, how r u? xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Im ok hun , had a bad weekend though , AF late and it drove me mad , but came this morning , wish my body would stop doing this to me lol just waiting to here from origins now !! 
how are you hun?? everything ok with your wee beanie


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Ginger i read your post and it struck a cord with me as the whole time on the 2ww i was paranoid that if i did the wrong thing or had my bath too hot i would m/c like i had

before but in hind sight i made myself worse by worrying so much even though its only natural to feel worry and apprehension     try to relax

(as hard as that is   )and your scan date will be here before you know it    

Gemma hows our only PUPO lady hope all is well i`m saying lots of     for you honey   

DC8 Ohhhhhhh the excitement of getting your schedule i remember it so well     

I agree with Ginger eat well cut out the junk food,cigs & alcohol and take a good pre natal vit and most importantly find some way to relax be it exercise or acupuncture

Anything that gets those endorphins going when your feeling down,tired or anxious...good luck


----------



## shaz2

hey sweetchilli, yeah wee beanie doing well thank god, have scan today so hoping to see bit more of her/him today lol, aww honey i no wat u mean about bloody AF, it can be such a horrible thing waiting and wondering, i was the same i drove myself mad every month, when u expecting to hear from origin? hows things going for xmas?  

big hello to everyone sorry no personals havent got catching up with everyone yet. hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz i hope you get to see lots of baby today please pop back on with all your news   

Sweetchilli sorry you had a bad weekend its horrible when our bodies play havoc with our minds...when do you hope to start tx with Origin??

I hope to have our second go in the new year if all goes according to plan


----------



## IGWIN79

Shaz how did it go today hunnie ?
Yellazippy hoping to start march time fingers crossed , have to wait the three months for blood , which is poo  
when you think you will get started  I want to enjoy christmas , so i am glad i have to wait for bloods lol  hate all the waiting


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi All
i am dec Cycling start Stimms on 8/12/09 - its going to be SP, EC hopefullly on 20/12/09 all going well. 
First time doing ICSI. Having Problems  already trying to order the correct medication, on prescription list. Wondering if anyone has the same problem?? We are attending SIMS, Find it difficult to get to speak to our consultant? has anyone else runinto problems like this in the SIMs
Buzz


----------



## Sparty

Hiya all,
Finally reached the top of the NHS list, but not really sure what happens now?? Sent my letter back to RFC in RVH saying 1st day was 12/11/09. Have tried ringing today but didn't get through. Can anyone give me any information This is our second treatment (ICSI) but last one on 25.9.09  was in Origin so sort of clued up about whats to come but not WHEN!! 
Sparty xxx

BTW great to hear all the BFP.. Congrats 2 u all


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Gemma how are you today are you feeling ok with lots of    

Sweetchilli i think it will probably be march time before we get started again i`m waiting for our review app after this failed cycle to arrive...as you say time to relax and enjoy Xmas

Shaz how did you get on at the scan   

_*A BIG WELCOME*_ to Buzzypop and Sparty congrats on getting started  if you or anyone else out there would like your dates added to the list just let me know 

All you other lovely ladies


----------



## yellazippy

Sparty i meant to answer your question in my last post sorry   

As you`ve sent in your day 1 AF details you should get your schedule posted out very soon which will have all your dates,times etc on it  

There`ll be a date for you to go  and collect your drugs and see the nurse included in your schedule too i would keep trying them on the phone though coz if they

are starting you day 21 it shold be here by now


----------



## ourjay

hi Yellazippy and thanks 4 the welcome! my af is due around 3rd-4th so that looks like xmas sorted 4 me lol

and anyone starting in dec/jan give me wee shout!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Ourjay

So you will be going on decembers AF... but just think no mad xmas hangovers     are you excited??


----------



## crazykate

Hiya girls

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days been up to my eyes in work as per (not stressing tho) and everyone is being really helpful.

Trish I want to give you a huge big     

 Buzzypop and sparty

How's it going Gemma are you holding up ok 

Louise band Ginger how's it going ladies ?

Hiya Yellla - you'll be starting in no time

Love to all - Kate x


----------



## yellazippy

Yellazippy  DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 13 Oct        EC - 26 Oct        ET - 29 Oct      OTD - 12 Nov     

Kate z        DR - 26 Sept      Stimms - 15 Oct        EC - 27 Oct        ET -30 Oct      OTD - 13 Nov       

Sunbeam    N/A                  N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Nov    OTD - 17 Nov       

CrazyKate  DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov      

Louise09    DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct        EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov      

Ginger07    DR - 03 Oct      Stimms - 21 Oct        EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov      OTD - 20 Nov      

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct        EC - 13 Nov        ET - 16 Nov      OTD - 30 Nov

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct        FET ?              OTD - ?

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct        N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec    OTD - 17 Dec

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??          OTD - ??

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec        EC - 20 Dec        ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## shaz2

hey girls just wee quickie all was well with scan yesterday wee beanie getting big now. 

hows everyone doing?
xx


----------



## louise09

Evening every1 

Hi Sparty, ourjay and buzzypop!  (I love the way most of u have fun usernames, how do u think of them?!)  Welcome to the thread, I couln't have got through my tx without it!

Hey crazykate, I also have been mega busy with work!  So short staffed at the mo and people off sick..............  but not letting it stress me out!! 

Ginger, hope ur good?!  Have either of u told any1 bout ur news or are u waiting until the 12 weeks?

Shaz2, thats great news!  Im sure u are so relieved    I am so nervous about my 1st scan, im so scared incase somf is wrong  

Yella, I hope the time comes really quickly for u  

Hey sweetchilli, think its great ur doing egg share!  Can I ask, do they only consider women who have produced lots of eggs in previous cycles?  Im just curious for future reference.

Gemmc, aint heard from u in a few days, hope everything ok  

Sorry if ive missed any1

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Louise i think  they said to me there has to be a min of eight eggs ,as long as you get more than that i think 
i had 16 and that was on the normal dose , if your intrested you should phone and see cause i know there are a few couple waiting for donors 
so i think if you get more than eight they will concider you , but i think it all comes down to the blood test results in the end , 
if i ever get preg again, i will def be donating after


----------



## louise09

ah, i only got 6 eggs   but i ill ask them when im nxt up.  I would deffo like to consider this in the future, thanks for that 
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

lots of people get small amounts first time and then big amounts on the next go , so i would ask and see , but i think that they should concider everyone as i am sure the donor would be happy with one or two 
Good luck hun


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, sorry for disappearing for a few days. I had to give myself a computer BAN! I was spending too much time reading up on what to expect during the TWW and it was just not helping me. I want to stay positive and reading what I should be expecting was not helping. I don’t really have any symptoms as such. Have had some lower tummy AF type cramps on and off since last Friday but no real breast tenderness.  I have felt a bit nauseous off and on too over the weekend but again I know this could be anything.  But I want to keep positive and pray all is going well. 

All you girls waiting on your first scan I hope time is passing quickly. I am sure it’s a hard wait. It will be the best Christmas pressie ever once you see that wee heart beat/s. Any dates though yet?

Trishb, I am so sorry to read you news. That is devastating for you and DH. It really is a rollercoaster. I hope it is not too long to get activated on the list again, but do give your self sometime.  

Yella, how are you hun? Any more development on your plans for the new year? I hope your ok, I am sure you still have down days. Trusting for great news for you next year! 

DC8, congrats on getting your schedule! Always and exciting time. You will have a QT Christmas. All the best for DR at the weekend.  PM on its way to you. 

Ginger, It must be hard on you waiting. Your doing great hun. Hopefully not too long now to see that lovely wee beating hear.


----------



## ginger07

Hi all you lovely ladies,

How is everyone keeping?  Welcome to the board all your ladies going through treatment within the next few weeks, hopefully any advice you are looking for will keep you sane  

Hi Gemma, glad to see you are keeping well, was starting to worry about you, but you did the right thing in keeping away from the computer, you can overload yourself with too much information.  But not long now left, you are doing well hons,    that things work out for you.

Louise, I am waiting until the 7 week scan, then will tell DH's family (my family and close friends know), they didn't know we where going through IVF again, so hopefully will be a nice surprise.  But waiting until after the official scan at 12 wks before telling everyone else.  

Hi Crazykate, how are you keeping?  Do either you are Louise have any symptoms yet?  Besides going to the toilet a lot I don't have any, not even tired!!!  Suppose I better make the most of it, in a couple of weeks will probably be wishing I didn't have any symptoms, lol.


Hi Sweetchilli, yella and Shaz, hope you are all doing well, congratulations Shaz on the wee beanie, this looks really good for you this time.

Hi to everyone else,

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

GemmaC, I know what u mean bout lookng up symptoms etc, I was the exact same and all I did in the process was make myself worry sick!  But im sure u have seen that many women a few symptoms and many don't including myself so try not to worry and relax for these nxt few days  

Ginger, I did want to keep this whole process private but of course my DP just couldn't keep things to himself and told basically every1 he knew what we were going through    so those people know.  On my side only my close family knew but recently I have just told a close friend as I felt like I needed to tell someone the good news but that is it.  Am waiting until at least 1st scan

My scan is on 10th dec and I am sooo nervous  

As for symptoms, my boobs are sore at the sides, only when I touch them.  I go to the toilet alot anyhow because of the amount of water I drink.  I think morning sickness should have started about now but I have none at all, which is a bit worrying as it is a good sign  

Today I had like a dull ache, niggling type pain on my right side, were my ovary would be, which lasted about an hr and I don't know if I should be worried about this? Of course I was thinking the worst (etopic) but im sure this would be a severe pain and would also have bleeding?  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

LOuise i wouldnt worry about the sickness i had nothing at all with my two , apart from a craving for ulster frys


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, 

Louise, what are we like symptom watching!! It would be nice just to sleep though the whole thing, but then thats not real life and all of these things make us stronger. Thats g8 you got your date for scan, just a few weeks away. It will be great to see a wee heart beat/s to help but your mind at ease.    My Mum was telling he a story about a programme she seen on TV where a set of triplet sisters were all pregnant, and they all had different symptoms, ranging from none to lots, and all had healthy pregnancies so its just show you. 

Ginger, so sorry to have your worrying bout me. I am being good and just coming on to this page only and not letting my fingers go elsewhere. 
That will be really nice to get to suprise your DH's family. And I am sure your own family are so excited for you, and its great to have their support. Like you my Mum & Dad know but not my DH's family so all being well we will get good news to share also. 

Sweetchilli, I am so sorry for what you have been through. Its terrible hard on you.   I hope your managing ok in work and that your cramping has eased a little for you. Ach, I am really sorry.


----------



## ginger07

Morning everyone

Oh Louise, so you have got your date for your scan, bet you can't wait, what about you Crazykate, any word about your scan yet?  Maybe I will hear within the next couple of days about my date.

Not long now Gemma, you are doin really well hons   

My DS's birthday at the weekend, so we are busy getting the place tidied up for all his little friends coming, and then I'm back to work next week, going to be really difficult getting up early again!!!!

A Big hello to everyone, will be back to check in soon.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Louise great news on your scan date i bet you cant wait to see that little flickering heartbeat (or 2  )

Ginger you sound in good form i`m sure both your and Crazykates dates will be through soon soooooooooo exciting   

What age is your little boy, you`re brave having a housefull of his little mates round...boys = *TROUBLE* hide the cat   

Morning Gemma how are you chick-a-pea 

Hi Sweetchilli,Crazykate,Wee-san,LX,Molly,DC8,Buzzy,Emmaeliz,Bumble.Ourjay,Sparty..........ran out of breath and bet i`ve forgotten someone  

Well i spoke to RFC and we can start tx anytime apparently   part of me wants to start _*RIGHT NOW!!*_ but part of me is thinking maybe i should wait til Jan AF

and let my darling DP have his Xmas blow-out...i really dont want to be nagging him about how much hes 

But all i can hear in my head is that huge biological clock screaming " you`re gona be 39 in March so every month counts"

Gad but its sooooooooooo hard to be selfless sometimes   What do you think ladies should i wait til Jan AF  my Dec AF will be due around the 10th or so


----------



## jellybaba

Yella for what its worth I would wait until Jan. You have both been through a lot and I think that you both could be doing with chilling out and relaxing over xmas and the new year. 

AND theres the added bonus that you would by cycling with me,Bumble Emmaelizabeth and pipper

What does DH think about it?


----------



## crazykate

Hi Girls oh I'm sorry I haven't been on for a bit been up to my eyes as per usual  

Sweetchilli hun sending you a hug big hug -    

Gemma how are you doing mrs ?

Yella - January will be no time coming around hun I'd maybe wait  

Louise I haven't got a scan date yet      

I'll tell you what tho my (.Y.) are sooooooooo sore I could cry it's like someone has put weights inside them    I hardly slept last night with it.  Tired too not seeing much past 10pm and eating like a horse somedays and not so bad others!  and a little cramping not bad but you know it's there iykwim suppose it's my bod preping itself  

tmi coming up.............so you are warned    

I still seem to be passing the pessary stuff when I'm weeing - anyone else  Is this normal ?


----------



## ginger07

Hi 

Yella, that is a hard decision to have to make, but for what its worth, I would wait until January as well, gave your body and mind time to recover, means you and DH can have a big blow out over Christmas and not feel as though you are 'punishing' yourselfs.  But only you can decide what to do for the best hons,   

My DS will be 2, but have to say he is an absolute angel, although when the terrible 2's kick in, I will probably be quickly amending that, lol.

Crazykate, I had some pessary come out at start of week, TMI .... it actually seemed to come out in clots, but for the last couple of days all seems to have settled again.  You are having some very strong symptoms, lucky thing!!!!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, I know its not easy waiting when you so want to get going now but I think I would wait too. I remember when we had our failed cycle I would have happily started the next week but I remember saying to myself a few months down the line it truly only now that I would be up to starting again. You know we will all support you not matter when you decided to start and you yourself know when it would best suit you.  

Ginger, have lots of fun over the weekend at your DS's party! You will be busy for sure. 

Crazykate, ouch to those sore boobs. I hope its not too long a wait for your and Gingers scan dates.


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls, 

Thanks for the info Yella, u were right I'm starting on 2/12 got schedule today. 
It's only been three months since our failed cycle but I'm desperate to get started again. I agree with Gemma, given the option I would have started again straight away. Glad now I had a break, feel in a better place to try it all again. Good luck making your decision Yella.

Love reading all your posts, think the way everyone supports one another on here is great  
Think it will help keep me sane over next few wks
Sparty xx


----------



## wee emma

good morning everyone, hope you are all well  

well did the blood with the nurse thing yesterday, she couldn't get anything from one arm (ouch that hurt) so had to have a stab at the other, which worked. 

DH came over all faint and had to lie down.  

af has turned up today, so that makes my december one somewhere between the 23rd-25th. never thought i'd ever be glad to see that   coming.  

aren't the nurses in the rvh lovely?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its cold these mornings winter is defo here  

Howdy Gemma are you cuddled up under the duvet, i can`t remember if your back to work or not    my brain is shot to bits this weather   

BP was that you updated the post subject thanks & hi  

Emmaeliz my wee veins wouldn`t play ball at all with the nurse she got quite frustrated and called the sister to do it instead     your poor DH though  

Never ceases to amaze me how pleased we become to see that ole    

Sparty wooooohooooooooooo ya got your schedule    if you would like added to the list then just let me know your dates  

Thanks for all your thoughts and you lot are not often wrong   Had a long chat with DP last night and we are going to go with Jan AF 

So we are just waiting for confirmation from RFC    i have to say i`m looking forward to going again but intend to enjoy all the Xmas festivities


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone

Good luck Gemma C and Molly your next on the list!

Just wanted to thank you for all your lovely comments.  I doing OK its been a hard week but got to keep thinking positive.  Looks like i will be back onboard the IVF train again for Feb AF, Dr McFaul said 2-3 cycles and we can start it again.  So looks like i can try to enjoy Xmas and detox in January!


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone.

I hope you are all well and I would like to thank everyone for all your advice and support. I don't get on here too often but I appreciate the support that you all give me!  

I got started my Suprecur Spray today. So far so good - but a lot runs out!! Hope its ok.

I had one problem already though - (anyone else had this?) - the spray was in my handbag and fell on its side and a good bit leaked out! They've given me 2 bottles to do me from now til the 5th January. Do you think I will have enough? A quarter of a botlle has leaked!

The nurse who demos all the medicin primed the bottle for me and put the top on (not properly). I know I should have checked but I trusted that it should be ok. My own fault for not checking - note to everyone who has yet to start  

Does anyone know anyone else who does Fertility Acupuncture (bar Sahron Campbell - as she is not taking any new clients due to going to hospital)?

Take care all and thanks again,


----------



## louise09

Hi every1  

Just want  to wish GemmaC lots of luck for 2moro!  Have been   for a good result for you  

Ginger and crazykate, hope u get ur scan dates soon.  I got mine the day I rang with my 2ww result, have just about managed to get through a week waiting, it just sems so long!  I went to my docs who done a hcg bld test and i have to ring for the results 2moro so at least i feel im doing something while waiting on my scan!

Hope every1 else is ok  .  I gotta go and get ready for work    ahh if only I could win the lottery so I could ditch this 2nd job!

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma all the best for tomorrow i     it is good news for you


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Just popping in to wish Gemma all the best for tomorrow,   its good news, hons.

Ginger XO


----------



## shoppingqueen

Gemma thinking of you & hoping with all my heart it's 2 blue lines!!!

Love, hugs & baby dust!

All the luck in the world Gemma!

Sharon
xx


----------



## GemmaC

Good Morning Girls, 

The exciting news is thats its a  . AAHHHH! We are so happy to see those two wee pink lines! We feel so blessed and I am so thankful to God for his blessings! The news is starting to sink in. With us both being off work y'day we decided early on that Sunday would be our test day as DH had to work today, my legs were like jelly doing the test. We are just after doing another test this morning to confirm, and yep two pink lines.  

Thank you all for your good wishes, you had me in tears reading them last nite, having you support has been amazing. 

For those lovely ladies waiting and going through treatment I am praying that next yr will be your year, and it will be! 

I am going back to bed for a wee snooze as I am in work this afternoon, first day back in a looonnngg time.
xx


----------



## ginger07

Hi Gemma, CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH that is such exciting news, the girls on here are sure on a roll at the minute, long may it continue....  and you dark horse, doing your test early and keeping that good news from us      Bet DH is away to work this morning with a big grin plastered on his face.

Will be back later with personals.

Ginger XO


----------



## DC8

Yeahhhh Gemma

Well done! Thats fab news and I am so pleased. Keep well and best of luck with your new wee family edition  

Thanks also for the info you sent me. x


----------



## wee emma

hi everyone  

i've changed my name because emmaelizabeth was faaaarrrr too long.

thats wonderful news gemma, you must be so excited  

good luck dc, it must be so great to be started with it all    

oh i couldnt sleep last night, my head wouldnt shut off with all this ivf stuff, i was even dreaming about it when i eventually fell asleep.

any tips on how to stop stressing? i was doing okay the first few weeks but now i'm in turmoil.


----------



## Sparty

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations Gemma, what great news  
Thanks Yella, I would like to be added to the list. 
My dates are DR 2/12/09 STIMMS 31/12/09 EC 12/01/10 ET ?? OTD ??

Sparty xx


----------



## Guest

Gemma and DH, congratulations, what a wonderful early xmas present   

BB


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, awe thank you so much for your good wishes. Bumble Bee your right, It really is a lovely early Christmas present! Not long home from work, feeling wrecked, I am not use to work recently..  I wont know whats hit me when I have to do a full day tommorrow. 

Sparty, all the best with DR this week!

Ginger, how are you feeling? Did you dates come through yet for scan?

DC8, your welcome, hope its of some help to you.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Gemma I know we've been in touch but just wanted to add my official congrats here!!  Couldn't have happened to a nicer person!!!  Thrilled to bits for ur DH & you!!!!!

Here's to the next 8 mths!!!

Congratulations Gemma & DH!!!!  

lOVE & HUGS
sHARON
XX


----------



## louise09

GemmaC!  Im sooooooooo happy for u both!     That is wonderful news!  It will take a while to sink in, I still can't get use to it!

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma honey many many congratulations i`m so pleased you`ve rounded off this month on a     for us all    

Morning All  

I`m in bed coz i`ve broke my ankle so not much craic i`m afraid   will chat properly late Xx


----------



## yellazippy

CrazyKate   DR - 24 Sept      Stimms - 24 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov        

Louise09     DR - 21 Sept      Stimms - 20 Oct         EC - 02 Nov        ET - 05 Nov      OTD - 19 Nov        

Ginger07     DR - 03 Oct       Stimms - 21 Oct         EC - 03 Nov        ET - 06 Nov       OTD - 20 Nov       

Gemma C    DR - 23 Sept      Stimms - 30 Oct         EC - 13 Nov        ET - 16 Nov       OTD - 30 Nov       

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET ?               OTD - ?

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec         EC - 20 Dec         ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - ??            OTD - ??

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 21 Jan         ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## GemmaC

Ach, yella you poor thing, how did that happen?


----------



## yellazippy

I missed the back step and went over on my ankle and down like a ton of S$$T     

Can`t work the @*$£ crutches and my DP thinks its hilarious which ain`t helping   

He`s now in his element coz he gets to do all the Xmas decorations without me helping    

The house will look like santas "chav" cousin decorated it..........HELP!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Gemma congrats.  thats great news.

Yella - hope you get better soon!!  When are you starting treatment again??


----------



## crazykate

Gemma fabulous news hun I'm over the moon for you 

Ginger have you got your scan date yet?  I phoned yesterday and spoke to someone really helpful (Elizabeth in Admin (option 4) is the lady who organises them but I couldn't get her)  I'm going on Monday 7th at 10.40 this bit is worse than the 2ww  

Yella you poor love - belt your hubby with the crutches...........make him feel your pain


----------



## ourjay

hiya ladies

  GemmaC bet your over the moon with your news

Well thats me on the road now, bloods all done today,,do they let ya know that everything is ok with them or not
Just waiting on AF should be here anyday,, now that im waiting on it bet its late lol

God girls really dont know how i feel,, was a bag of nerves all day!! First step down lots more till do!!! 

keep smiling!!!!!!!!!!!! x  for us all


----------



## 2Angels

Well hows everyone going anyone waiting on AF coming in Dec not long now     it works for us all

Good luck everyone


----------



## DC8

Morning All,

Could anyone tell me if there is a real difference in success rates between have single embryo transfer or 2 embryos put back.

I have been informed that when the time comes I have the choice but they recommend the single embryo transfer.

I would like to give myself as much chance as possible but don't want to take a risk of increased risk miscarriage, etc etc.

Any ideas

Thanks,

DC8


----------



## Guest

Oh Yella, you poor poor thing, hope it's not too sore. Word of advice from previous experience, when you think you need the loo don't hang on, especially if your loo is upstairs, I had a few close calls  . 

Look on the brightside, at least this gets you out of any driving duties over xmas.

I'm just bored now, can't wait to get started again and   that I see those magical 2 lines again, feels like a lifetime since I was pregnant, would have been nearly 21 weeks now, hard to believe.

Hopefully the good luck on this thread will keep going and next year we'll be doing the babies 1st xmas thing.

Jella, how you keeping?

BB


----------



## wee emma

ouch yella, that sound sore  

my nerves are shattered with it all. i dont know if its the waiting, the prospect of all those injections etc or what it is. i think i'm putting too much pressure on myself.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi all, Yella you really have gone and done it to yourself, I must admit its a bit extreme to get out of being the designated driver over the festivities!!

Wee emma I'm with you, I am getting so wound up and stressed out about everything I think I'm about to explode. And I'm not even started yet! Have seriously considered booking some accupuncture sessions to get myself in the right frame of mind for it all as I dont think being so stressed out is going to help a positive outcome..

Hey bumble good to hear from ya, as you can see I'm a little strssed out at the mo - how about you? 
Oh nearly forgot, has anyone heard from wee san or Ladyhex? I think they are both due FET this month??


----------



## wee emma

i bought myself the zita west cd yesterday with the hope that it'll calm me down, fingers crossed it will. i'm sure i must be driving dh mental.

i thought of acupuncture but is it not dear?


----------



## ourjay

Hiya 

hows you yella? bet your sore? getting lots of rest i hope!!!

wee emma & jellybaba im just waiting on AF now till i get my letter off to RFC,all this waiting about isn't good!! Bit stressed, working away but my head never stops thinking about wot is ahead of me!!

hiya 2 everyone else!!


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

Oh you poor pet yella, that sounds real bad, hope that DH is treating you well?

Hi Gemma, has your news sunk in yet?  Sure your bursting to tell everyone.

Hi Crazykate and Louise, I finally followed suit and phoned the hospital myself, my scan date isn't until the 16th December, so annoyed, as if waiting for the 3 weeks to pass isn't bad enough, I know have near another week to wait.  Fingers crossed all goes well for you both next week.

Hi to ourjay, wee emma, bumble bee, DC8, piper, jellybaba and everyone else out there going through or getting ready to start their treatments, wishing you all the best.

Ginger X0


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, how are you feeling you poor wounded solider? I hope your getting plenty of TLC! I was thinking of you saying you Dad thinks the business will fall apart if you not their and I was wondering if he has brought the office up to you bed?   
How the decorations coming along?  

Ginger, glad to hear you got your scan date, I hope the time flys in for you. I got mine through for the 21st Dec, Christmas week  
How are you feeling, any symptoms?

Molly, how are you hun? I think your in today for transfer if I am right? 

Wanted to wish all you girls starting/waiting on starting treatment the very best! Its an exciting but nerve racking time.  

Can anyone remind me how to edit my signature profile? I cannot find it when I go into my settings?


----------



## wee emma

gemma its profile, then modify, then forum profile information


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks wee Emma!


----------



## louise09

Sorry I aint been on for a while girlies, I was driving myself crazy looking up hcg levels etc that I just stopped using the computer! 

Yella, what have u been doing to urself    Poor u    I hope u can manage over xmas ok!

Ginger, so your having to wait nearly 4 weeks for scan!  Waiting 3 weeks is bad enough    How come u and crazykate had to organise the scan urselves?  I mean, if you had not rang would you not hear from them about ur 1st scan?

Hi to every1 else, hope ur all feeling ok and looking forward to xmas!

xxx


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

sorry i haven't been on in a while just needed to get away from it all.... 
but really really happy to see all the good news...


Gemma, congrads hun, a very happy and healthy 8 months hun...   
thanks 

Yellazippy, really sorry hun to hear about your accident, sounds really sorry... 

Squirrel thinking of you hun   

hello to wee emma, ourjay, ginger, louise, craykate, sweetchilli, loopyone, loopybud, bumble bee, dc8,piper, jellybaba, babypowder, emak, andrea, and all the other girls out there    

Well yesterday i was in origin and got 2 embryos transferred, one was 8 cell grade b, the other 5 cell grade b.... been   

chat soon girls

take care hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Hello All  

Molly i`m sorry i didn`t get on yesterday to wish you all the best for ET     all went well for you   

How are all you lovely yummy mummys Kate Louise Ginger Gemma i hope i find you well and Louise step away from the computer   IF ONLY      

Its so hard not to google every little stage of tx and pregnancy coz you want it all to go smoothly     all will be well i`m sure   

Well.... hows all the new   buddies is everyone ready to go     no need to stress    once you start you get the hang of things very quickly and the staff are really great   

Thanks for all your good wishes i`m ruling my kingdom from the couch very nicely     my DP is taking very good care of me


----------



## yellazippy

Molly great news and two great embies take care, rest up and i`ll be saying a million     for you honey    

All my love xx


----------



## GemmaC

Molly, congrats on being PUPO! Take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest. Praying for a extra special Christmas pressie for you and DH!     Well done on getting to still stage.  

Louise, I know, sometimes you just have keep away from Google and such like. Not too long now till the 10th and then you will get to see the little beating heart/s. Its hard waiting. I am finding with work being so busy and Christmas plans time is going not too bad, but I would love it to be tommorrow too. 

Yella, glad to hear DP is taking good care of you. When do you hope to get the plaster off, is its six weeks..


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Gemma

Yes 6 long weeks til they take the cast off  we have an appointment to see McFaul on the 29th wonder what he`ll make of it all   

He`ll hopefully advise us when he thinks we should start again Jan/Feb though at the minute its the last thing on my mind  

I took a nose dive on the crutches    (go on i allow you to laugh) twisted my back and somehow have managed to a trap a nerve 

As if that wasn`t bad enough my right buttock is completely numb down to my inner thigh which is the weirdest feeling

(or it would be if i could feel it      ) you can only imagine what going to the bathroom doesn`t feel like    

So in my very sorry state i hobbled into the doctors to get my second flu jab... no problem there i hear you say  

Well i got in from work at 5 feeling a little strange altogether   and by 8 my temp had gone through the roof and DP had to put me to bed

while i rambled all sorts of nonsense in my hallucinogenic state   By 10.30 i was back from lala land and DP and i laughed til we cried at

how the last week has unfolded  

The moral of the story is.......  he _*IS ALWAYS WATCHING*_ and _*HE WILL KNOW*_ if you`ve been bad or good   

So if you`ve been bad like me he`ll send you a big dose of POOP


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, 

I hope you don't mind me jumping in.  I'm helping out looking after you girlies (not that you need minding or anything!   ), they call me a "floater" (I know, I know It sounds like a poo!   ) so just marking page!  

Gemma..you poor love   it's hard going on crutches isn't it!  I did an impressive faceplant coming off the bus years ago when I broke my foot... wouldn't of minded, but no one helped me get up and the bus drove off!!    I hope you get better soon.  It's good that you laugh about it all chick   xx

Molly... Congrats in geing PUPO huni!   I know the 2WW is hard but at least with this time of year, you should be able to keep yourself busy with Crimbo preparations! 

Louise...Hun, step away from Google or it will drive you bonkers (says the worse googlier on the planet!   ) it won't be long until you have your scan and you will see your baby/babies   I know it's a worry, but it doesn't help looking up HCG levels as everyones is different so you really don't know what's happening inside until you get your scan.   

Big hellos to everyone else!   Sorry haven't read back very far   but I hope to get to know some of you soon.  If you need anything please shout!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi Ladies

Oh yella, you poor pet, you sure are having a bad time of it at the minute, I hope your DH is being very sweet with the pampering, as you sure deserve it.   

Hi to Gemma, Louise, Crazykate, wee emma and everyone else.

Good luck Molly, hopefully the 2 WW will go in quick for you, good quality embroyos put back anyway.

Well about me, after being given my date for the 16th, I ended up phoning the hospital on Friday morning to get it brought forward, got talking to a lovely girl called Sinead, and explained about the previous miscarriages, and how I felt that waiting that bit longer would only make me more anxious, so bless her, she booked me in for a scan this Wednesday morning instead.  However all that worry, I needn't have bothered, on Friday afternoon in the shopping centre, I started bleeding heavily, phoned the hospital and ended up down there on Friday evening, lovely male dr came and checked me out, and at the minute, we have a little beanie with 1 HB, all going well, but it is a threatened miscarriage, so trying to take it easy.  Please say a wee prayer that the wee mite hangs in there for our scan on Wednesday.

Hopefully all is well with everyone else and no more dramas.

Ginger XO


----------



## ginger07

Just a wee quick message to wish Crazykate all the best tomorrow for your scan, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies,

Yella looks like you have used up all your bad luck in one week  Hope the rest of your time in plaster is a bit more restful!!
Ginger you poor love.. I will be praying for you and your little one   
I'm finding taking the nasal spray easy compared to the suprefact injections. Don't like injections  
Hope everyone else is well.

Sparty xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Take it easy Ginger!  Will be saying a little   for you and your LO!  

Bunny xx


----------



## louise09

Ginger   U must be feeling very scared and nervous at the min.   that ur little beanie grows strong and is there for u to see on Wed    You say that it is a threatened miscarriage but is there any chance that you did have two beanies on board and u sadly lost 1?  Either way, its not easy, take it really easy from now on and do absolutley nothin!

Crazykate, good luck for 2moro!  Hope u see that little strong heartbeat(s)!

Yella, u really are having a time of it, surley nothing else can go wrong for u now!    You are having a real bad run of luck and im sure 2010 will be your year!

Hi bunny-kins   I know every1 is diff with hcg levels so im not stresing over them!  Mine seem to fall within the ranges and increased nicley so im happy! 

Hey molly, hows ur 2ww going?  

GemmaC, you feeling ok at the min?

Just another 4 days until my scan    One thing I can say is that i know im not having twins as my hcg levels are not high enough - 5103 at 5w3d and 23953 at 6w2d but as long as i see that wee strong heartbeat I will be soooooo happy!

Hi all u other lovely ladies

xxxx


----------



## crazykate

Yella hun - I'm sure you're in complete agony hun sending you a huge big cyber hug    and hoping that you get off them blasted crutches real soon - and don't worry  will leave you something good  

Oh Ginger, poor love, I'll pray every day for you hun and pray that wednesday brings you the best news ever     

Molly777 - Good luck on your 2ww hun we're on a roll now just take things easy      

Hi everyone else and thanks for your well wishes - I'm excited but nervous about this morning.  I'll post later today and let you know my news.

  for everyone

Kate


----------



## IGWIN79

crazycate wishing you all the luck in the world hunnie massive hugs hun   

ginger hang in there hun , and rest up plenty i am praying for you , massive hugs for you to  , i know how hard it is waiting and wondering


----------



## wee emma

oh ginger, sending you lots of          

crazykate good luck for today  

yella i think you need a wee holiday  

hello to everyone else, hope you all have a nice stress free monday


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate goodluck for today-     all is well.  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well and lots of           BP.


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, really praying for that lovely wee h/b you seen. That was such scare for you. How are you feeling today?     

Yella, what on earth are you doing to yourself  . You poor thing, as if a broken ankle was not bad enough. I am sure you hardly know what part of you is not hurting. Dr. McFaul will take some look at you.

CrazyKate, all the very best for you scan today!    . Looking forward to hearing your news.

Louise, nearly there.....


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Thanks girls for all your lovely message     

Ginger thinking of you hun   hope your ok, will be thinking and   all goes ok hun
take it easy ... 

Crazykate, good luck hun with scan  tomor  

Yella, hows the ankle?

gemmac how are you?

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well  

hugs hilde


----------



## louise09

Evening girls  

Crazykate,   everything went well for you today  

Ginger, how are you today?  Taking it easy I hope.

Hi gemmac, molly777, babypowder, wee emma, sweetchilli, yella, bunny-kins, sparty and to any1 else ive missed  

xxx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls - how are we all today 

Well we have 1 really strong heartbeat and are on   I was exactly 7 weeks yesterday according to the nurse who scanned me


----------



## GemmaC

CrazyKate! A massive congrats to you and DH!!!! YYYYEEEEAAAA!! Fab news!!! Delighted for you!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Aww that's brilliant news CrazyKate!


----------



## ginger07

Hi Everyone

   congratulations Crazykate and DH, absolutely delighted for you, you take care.  Do you have to get another scan now or is that you passed over to maternity now?

Thanks for all your messages and prayers, so far they seem to be working, had another slighted bleed on Sunday, which sent me into another panic, but there is nothing I can do now except hold out until tomorrow morning and get my scan.  Louise, at the time I thought that maybe I had been expecting twins but unfortunately one didn't make it, but the consultant never mentioned that, so would have assumed if there had been an empty sac he would have said something?  

Bet you are now counting down the hrs till Thursday Louise, don't know anything about HCG levels, all I know is as long as they double you are doing well, and since that is what is happening with you, I'm sure its safe to wish you congrats as well.

Hi Gemma, how is your 3 WW going in?  and what about your 2 WW molly?  Hopefully keeping yourself well occupied?

How is the leg Yella?  Any more mishaps? lol

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all taking very good care of yourselves?

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Ginger sorry i haven`t been on to give you a massive cyber (((((( HUG ))))) you have been through hell the last few days i`m     hard that your scan

shows a strong heart beat for you              

Wee-san & Ladyhex no sign of either of you having your FET this month.... thinking of you both   

Crazykate  WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO so pleased you got to see that little heartbeat   

Gemma i think at this stage my pride hurts more than anything else     

Wee-emma i like your thinking a holiday would be just the ticket  

Molly hows the 2ww moving along for you       

Sparty i`m sure the spray has to be better than stabbing yourself every day for weeks    glad its going well  

Louise i can feel your excitement from here     good luck on Thursday   

Hi to our floating moderator Bunny-kins  

 BP Sweetchilli Trishb Ourjay Pipper Buzzypop DC8 Bumble Jellyb and anyone else lurking out there


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone..

Crazykate - best of luck with scan!
Ginger - don't worry or be anxious. (easy said I know) but really try and take it easy - all will be fine!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I am now in week 2 of suprecur spray and so far so good - no side effects yet (thank Goodness!)

I got my AF 4 days late (being on spray) but its the heaviest bleed I have ever had or can ever rememer having. And the worst cramps ever.
Is that normal? I thought when on spray that it would be very light.

Start my injections 22 Dec so a quiet Xmas for me but I am in such a good mood everyday its a bit worrying!? I guess I'm just so happy to get started or maybe I am waiting everyday to be in a hellish mood with the spray and I am delighted that I'm not. Who knows??  

Take care all and if anyone knows about normal AF bleed amount during DR Spray will you let me know.

Thanks,

DC8


----------



## jellybaba

hi girlys havent posted in a while but just popped on to see what the craic is!

Yella what have you gone and done to yourself this time? Sounds like you'd do anything for a duvet day!   

DC8 good see your sailing through the dr and stims wont be too far away now..

I'm patiently waiting for dec af to show up so I can send my date off to the RFC to get started (CD14 for me today)

Hi to ginger, we emma, bumble, gemma and all the crew


----------



## crazykate

me again girls.......

would somebody be good enough to provide me with Sharon Campbell's phone number - not for myself but someone in the same situation whose just not ready to enter into the realms of FF yet.

Thank you so much xx


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 i can only speak from my own experience if thats any help  ..... my AF was late and a little heavier than normal so i don`t think it is anything to worry about  
I always think of my AF as my womb "cleaning itself" (something my mum told me as a kid  ) so to me a heavy bleed would be a good thing

You`ll have a womb lining which will be perfect for growing loads of egg filled follies    

Good to hear you aren`t suffering any side effects from the spray i was a right moody 

Jellybaba a wee AF dance for ya


----------



## DC8

Hi Yella..

Thanks a mil for the info. I was really worried that it wasn't going right! Thought I shouldn't have a real AF so to have this was a shock!

as for Sharon Campbell, her number at Synergy healthcare is (02 9070 9300

However, she is not taking any new appointments til end Jan as she is going into hospital! I have tried this week!
But another lady who does Acu there, Ros Chambers is taking appointments. She does not specialize in IVF acu but on talking to her said she can do it no probs.

She also works at Synergy. So call there for her or her mobile is 07876668712. Its £35 a go! But what to lose?

Good luck and take care,

Norma


----------



## GemmaC

Ginger, I am glad to hear your bleeding has stop since Sunday, you have had an anxious time. I will be praying that wee baby will be looking happy and healthy tomorrow.  

Yella, hope your getting plenty of TLC. Have you all your Christmas shopping done or will it be on-line purchases this year. At least you will have a good excuse not to do the Christmas dinner dishes! Hope your keeping ok.  

Molly, thinking about you. How is your TWW going. I know I was waiting and looking for symptoms every day, I didnt get a lot except some cramping so dont be worrying if you dont feel a lot happening. 

Louise, are you all set for Thursday?  What time are you up at?  I have often wondered why Origin has a coffee machine in the waiting room when we are suppose to stay of the stuff, maybe it just their to test us! 

DC8, I was a bit like you on the drugs, I nearly was in better form. I think your right it’s a case of being so pleased your feeling ok and that puts you in a good mood. Are you on the spray 4 times a day – its starts to get like clock work.

I am keeping fine. Waiting patiently on my scan…  

Hi to babypowder, wee emma, sweetchilli, yella, bunny-kins, sparty and to anyone else I have missed.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Fab news Cate!!!!  You're going to be a MUMMY!!!  Bout time your luck changed!!!  Thrilled 4 u both!!!! 
U so deserve this after all the heartache

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks for the af dance yella, not holding out much hope for it arriving for at least another week or so although my belly feels like its going to start anytime.. wish I had a wee window I could open and have a look inside to see whats going on!

Crazycate, 7 weeks down 33 more to go! hope you have a healthy 7 months or so ahead of you  

Bumble and Pipper and wee emma any sign of Dec af for any of you?

Jx


----------



## wee emma

mine will be between the 24th and boxing day   which is annoying cos i'll not get my letter in (i was planning on hand delivering it - dont trust the post  ) because it'll be shut and we're going to scotland on boxing day too. 

hopefully it'll come before christmas day


----------



## Guest

Hey Jella, no sign of a/f here, serious pmt tho!! Think it should arrive middle or end of next week tbh i've kinda given up trying to guess when it's coming as my body seems to have a mind of it's own and any sort of cycle has gone out the window, just wish it would hurry up.

Not much else happening with me, haven't even bought 1 christmas present or sent a card, really need to get my  in gear and get started. 

How's everyone else doing, I'm guessing fed up with waiting, just one big waiting game this eh, from getting started to e/c to e/t the dreaded 2ww and then waiting for scans......are you all sensing my impatience .

Crazykate, delighted to see you got to see a wee heartbeat, you must be over the moon.

BB


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Bumble I'm with you on the pmt thing AND I woke up this morning with a rather large spot on the end of my nose which usually means af is on her way..

You really will have to get your xmas shapping done girl! I must admit I was rather lazy this year and ordered almost all of mine on-line. I have even booked my Tesco home delivery slot for 19th dec so that I dont have to try and fight my way through the crowds to get my bits and pieces for the dinner.. Super organised is my middle name!!
Fed up with all this waiting too Bumble, I have been up the walls lately with one thing and another, work is doing my head in, have had a few difficult "customers" in the office lately and me thinks its time for them to wind their necks in - do they not realise I have more important things on my mind other than organising when/how they can manipulate the company we all work for to try and get time off!! Seems to me some peoples priorities are little confused.. If only they would manage their life around their work rather than their work around their life my life would be much easier.. (can you feel the pmt vibes coming through..)

Wee emma I'm sure you would love hand deliver your letter to the RFC rather than rely on royal mail, I never thought of doing that but if I'm off I might just do that myself! Has anyone heard from Pipper?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Ohh yes i can sense the impatience Bumble and remember all to well how it felt   

Well ladies please dont hate on me (i`m not normally this anal) but i have all my cards posted and all my presents wrapped and under the tree  

I know   sad i`m so organised but it has helped keep my mind off tx in the new year... i would love to get going right now though 



wee emma said:


> i was planning on hand delivering it - dont trust the post


   you go girl


----------



## GemmaC

Bumblebee, and jella, if your cannot get down to hand deliver send it reg post, a bit more secure anyhow.  

Ginger, hope all is going well today for you.  

Mrs. Organised Yella, well done girl! Wee distraction are always good for lifting the mind.


----------



## wee emma

yellazippy said:


> Well ladies please dont hate on me (i`m not normally this anal) but i have all my cards posted and all my presents wrapped and under the tree


me too


----------



## ourjay

hiya girlies

News so far,,, AF came on the 4th, letter away! do they work 21days from that date then?? if so thats me starting on xmas day..........
Im working away, few things sorted for xmas, but my mind is just not on it at all!! This all is really stressful but in a(funny) good way,worried about getting started, and wots ahead of us! 

Yella hows you? roll on the new year hope 2010 is a better one for us all!

Jellybabe & wee emma - i was thinking my AF was coming for about a week before it did arrive, any other month i didn't want 2 see it!!!!

girls just one more thing, im a bit worried about my weight!! think im eating more from i got my letter, stress always makes me eat     

Oh well have 2 head now till work thats me till 12, hate working the late! 

take care girls thanks for listening! x


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Ourjay I notice you and I are the same age! Sometimes I wonder if I'm too old to be starting the tx journey at this stage - gawd listen to me, I'm talking like I should be getting my pension anyday now   

Ah well I spose we just have to think that everyone is different and having babies at 21 or 22 was just not for me at that time in my life so here I am ready and raring to go as they say! and here you aer rady to go all over again! At least you will have ready made babysitters on hand...

Gemma thats a good idea to send the reply to the RFC reg post at least it would save me having to fight my way through the xmas shopping traffic!! Spose it all depends on when the witch turns up  when is your scan?

Yella hows the back, leg, foot? lol any other injured bits we should know about   sorry its not funny that your laid up I'm sure you are fed up chick


----------



## GemmaC

Yea Jella, its worth the 5quid sending it reg post. 
Scan 21st Dec.


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

Just a wee quick post to say that had my 7 week scan this morning, and all is fine, 1 little strong heartbeat.  Everything is going according to plan, Dr even seen where the bleed was, but no where near little one.  He even shook our hands and congratulated us for working hard over the years to get where we are (very surprised as he is usually a bit grumpy)lol.

Will post later with personals.

Ginger XO


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Ginger, I am just delighted for you!! That is brilliant news. You can breath out now. Congrats to you and DH!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Great news Ginger - you can breathe a big sigh of relief now hun and hopefully all will run smoothly for you from here on in


----------



## louise09

Crazykate and Ginger   im soooo happy for u both!  That is brill news and you both can relax a little now and enjoy xmas    I hope i have the same good news to post tomorrow.

Gemmac, u know i was thinking the excact same thing the last time i was in origin.  I suppose with being a private clinic they have to provide tea/coffee but i never touch it. DP always has a cup though! How are you geting through this 3ww for scan?  

Yella, I think your the only person I know that has everything sorted for xmas!  I was thinking i didn't have many to buy for etc and wasn't really worried but yesterday I wrote my list of suff and I am startin to panic now!  I aim to get it done by sun 

Molly, not long for u now!  

All you ladies waiting to start tx good luck and   this is your time.

xxx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone sorry haven't posted in a while been just having a wee nosey lol
Well news with me is AF should be here by tues at lastest i hope i was hoping more like the weekend so fingers crossed so i can get this letter sent of. Good luck to everyone else wait on Dec AF


----------



## GemmaC

Just wanted to pop on and wish Louise all the best for your scan tommorrow! Praying for FAB news!


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

Gemmac, 2ww is going alright can't believe a wk will be over tomor... have been kind of wondering when i will notice any symtoms    not going to stress about it.... how are you hun? you haven't long left for your scan what amazing christmas present that will be    

yella  you are seriously far too organised....   I'm just jealous  

ourjay, best of luck hun starting christmas day, its not easy any time hun but it is great to get started  

jellybaba, 1'm 39.... 

ginger, best of luck tomorrow will be thinking of you

hope everyone is doing well.....
chat soon hugs hilde


----------



## Sparty

Hiya girls

Great news Ginger 

Good luck for tomorrow Louise   

Jella was just thinking about age a few weeks ago when i turned 36.. my mum had her last child of 7 at the age of 36 and here i am no babies at the same age. My friend (same age and pregnant with her 1st) pointed out that we could just about look after ourselves in our 20s  .. Although, I do laugh at all the effort I put in to ensure I didn't get pregnant then   

Ourjay, what a Christmas present.   I'm due to start my stimms on New Years Eve. Easy to remember dates!! I'm the same with stress/eating. I have coursework due in University this Monday & exams 5th, 6th & 7th Jan along with all this, as you can imagine chocolate is my best friend  

 gemma, yella, molly,crazykate, emma, DC8 and anyone i've missed xx
Sparty


----------



## yellazippy

Ginger great news i`m so pleased for you and DH wonderful news for Xmas you can relax now and enjoy every bit of your pregnancy    

Louise cant wait to hear your scan news too      

Funny you girls are all talking about age coz i`ve been giving myself a real hard time too   I worry about having the energy levels to chase a mini pair of legs    

Hopefully i`ll manage and they wont hate having an ole one like me pick them up from school   

Girls i`m normally really good when it comes to food but since i broke this ankle i am comfort eating terribly    i mean eating everything in sight and when your bent over on a pair

of crutches i can only imagine what the view from behind is like


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Another day on our roller coaster!!!!   

Ginger so happy for you both well done huni!!!   

Yellazippy you make me laugh cause it all sounds so like me    
But i just think  (well im happy anyway)!!!

Xmas work party this weekend wasn't going 2 go but think this might be my last drink for a while   so y not!!!

Looking back at sum of the posts..........we'll have lots of older mums at the school gates, but i can honestly say im really ready for this now, yes i had my girls young, but i wasn't ready for them the way i am now, i had 2 work all the hours i could and didn't enjoy them as much as i wish!!

Once again girls thanks for listening!!


----------



## jellybaba

ooh er missus! so theres 5 of us ofer 35's on the boards at the mo then!! Hopefully we will be the younger looking over 35's when we are dropping off our P1's at the school gates in 5 years time.. lol

Ourjay, lifes too short so get your sparkly stuff and your dancing shoes on and head off to the crimbo doo!!

Yella I know how you feel, I've ate that much today my belly aches, its a mixture of celbrations, madarin oranges and lunch of beans on toast with melted cheese - yummmm but hey ho its xmas!!

Sparty my mum had her last child of 5 of us at 36 so theres still hope for us lot  and the fertility treatment has come on a long way in recent years so we are in with a good chance of success   I'm just wondering to myslef where I'm getting all the positive attituide form today   

Yeah Pipper good to see you back, hope af arrives for you soon, make sure you post and let us know when shes arrived, Yella might even do a wee af dance for ya... goan Yella you know you want to..

Hi to Louise, Emma, Bumble, DC8, Ginger, Gemma and all you other lurkers out there  

J x


----------



## Bunny-kins

I'm over 35 too Jellybaba!! But with a brain of a 20 year old!   so there's 6 of us!!    I just hope the other kids in school don't think i'm the gran..can you imagine that!  

I'm going to start a new thread in a bit..once I find out how to do it!    Just giving you lovely ladies a bit of warning!!!

Bunny xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Guys!!!

Here's your new home! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220053.0

Happy chatting! 

Bunny xxx


----------

